# The Islands of Malta



## tykho

*Malta*
_(Pictures from webshots communities)_




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Part II


----------



## tykho

*Malta - part II*

*Malta*
_(Pictures from webshots communities)_













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Part I


----------



## i.q.ninja

awesome pictures, could use a few strip malls though


----------



## sts

Lovely!Really mediterranean!


----------



## sts

Nice also this part two!Thank you!


----------



## Gordion

Thankyou for the photos, love it!!


----------



## Arpels

gorgeos, thanks to share!!


----------



## Arpels

beautiful :yes: big churches!!


----------



## koolcity

wowww !! wonderfulll city !!


----------



## Justme

Malta is such a facinating place. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## Zaqattaq

Malta is on my list


----------



## StormShadow

It's on my list too, spectacular place.


----------



## tpe

Someone had told me that the two clocks in Mosta Cathedral are set to 2 different times to confuse the devil. Is this true?

In any case, your picture of the cathedral (above) does show 2 different times for the 2 clocks!


----------



## tykho

^^ I don't know :dunno: ..Maybe someone else can answer.


----------



## El_Greco

Whoa,Malta is soso beautiful.Cheers for the pics mate,now Im going to visit part one...
:cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

BEautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Stephan

wow, phantastic views - it looks unbelieveable


----------



## goschio

Not beautiful but interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Thanks!!! very interesting!!


----------



## Lagunero

I liked that city,
i want to know what lenguage the people of Malta speak


----------



## rj2uman

WOW I think that I would have some serious culture shock to go to a place where there were so few new buildings! I can't wait!


----------



## Jonesy55

Lagunero said:


> I liked that city,
> i want to know what lenguage the people of Malta speak


The people of Malta speak.... Maltese

It's a nice laid-back place. Valletta harbour is quite spectacular


----------



## tykho

Lagunero said:


> I liked that city,
> i want to know what lenguage the people of Malta speak


Actually, it's a country...Well, you can find more information here


----------



## RafflesCity

What an amazing place!

A total break from skyscrapers!


----------



## The Ice Cream Man

tpe said:


> Someone had told me that the two clocks in Mosta Cathedral are set to 2 different times to confuse the devil. Is this true?
> 
> In any case, your picture of the cathedral (above) does show 2 different times for the 2 clocks!


Apparently it's true:



> The façade include, like the other churches of Malta, two clocks : one which shows the real time, and another one which exhibits a wrong time : it is to cheat the devil who, wanting to divert the faithful during the offices, doesn't know exactly what time it is.


----------



## Arpels

nice aereals from La Vallet and the citys around kay:


----------



## xymarc

Malta is so beatiful...I stayed there 2 years ago and I really enjoyed myself...hope to come back there soon.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Looks cool.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

On my list too. BTW, the other official language is English right? I wonder what they're accent sounds like.


----------



## Jkosmides

Ooooooo! Ill be there in two weeks from two... studying at the university for 6months. Anyone been/live there? recommendations? Pictures are AMAZING!


----------



## Shezan

we want the maltese nightlife shots!


----------



## Koobideh

Lovely photos. Malta looks very pleasant and so full of character.


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! That old thread of Malta its really good, very nice :cheers: some updates are needed


----------



## GIM

Beautiful old buldings, beautiful old city. Very interesting


----------



## Blazar

goschio said:


> Not beautiful but interesting. Thanks for sharing.


very beautiful indeed
I would like to know what can be considered beautiful otherwise


----------



## Deanb

so classy and authentic


----------



## þopsï

>


Lovely! thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Updated photos of Valletta, Malta:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_hindle/5176122616/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_hindle/5176124134/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_hindle/5175515065/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174224997/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infiniteache/5172340357/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infiniteache/5172957832/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

@tykho: Its OK to you to have some changes in this thread? What i mean: a moderator to change the title from "Malta - part1" to: *Valletta, Malta*


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174848272/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174245493/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174852298/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/waronion/5178031932/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174227387/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174228835/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilhamilton79/5174223151/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5182558219/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoblitzcolor/5182357220/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/5182319132/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/5182314536/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/5182321906/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infiniteache/5172913056/in/photostream/


----------



## tykho

christos-greece said:


> @tykho: Its OK to you to have some changes in this thread? What i mean: a moderator to change the title from "Malta - part1" to: *Valletta, Malta*


Well, not all the pictures are from Valletta, I think some of them are from Gozo and Comino too!


----------



## Kameel02

Stunning and romantic!


----------



## christos-greece

@tykho: so... the island of Malta  what do you think?


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_hindle/5184995071/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmic/5185303882/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blanquejador/5183552503/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blanquejador/5184149564/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blanquejador/5184148458/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blanquejador/5183549971/in/photostream/


----------



## tykho

christos-greece said:


> @tykho: so... the island of Malta  what do you think?


ahh It's ok with me, no problem!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ OK  i will proceed to that...


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew1834/5165443852/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dodogherman/5113803231/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliedave/5115507360/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blanquejador/5184145922/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ospreywatcher/5181930999/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistersalmon/5162004113/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelavina/5105484154/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

nice pics......


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191082889/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baldy_mcspecs/5191533504/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191167594/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191162246/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyscicluna/5190339856/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulscic1955/5190290714/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191151060/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyfuljoy/5193780817/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katjafin/5193291936/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katjafin/5193277730/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galeforce19/5192663443/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katjafin/5192647449/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katjafin/5193243694/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katjafin/5193258996/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/5196279527/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/5196276825/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5196823896/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5196102285/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silban/5195981897/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiver1962/5195720443/in/photostream/


----------



## Cariad

I stayed in Malta for a week in 2008 and I have to say I was very disappointed. I found Valetta to be very dirty and unkept, which is a shame because the buildings and architecture are outstanding, but they are in dire need of TLC.
I stayed in Bugiba which probably should be knocked down and rebuilt, the place was rough, dirty and again unloved, mostly built for tourists so the buildings leave a lot to be desired.
Medina however was beautiful and clean and I would recommend going there.
Popeye's village, I felt embarrassed for the Maltese, the place was a joke.
I think Malta has the potential to be stunning and I could see some restoration works taking place. The island has obviously been quite poor but hopefully some EU funding will lift the place.
The people were friendly, but as a gay traveler, with my partner I found the men very forward and would literally ask for sex on the street, I guess I should be flattered.
Would I go back, Yes, but I think in a few years just to see what has changed.


----------



## TropicofCapricorn

Loved the colorful fishing village the most. Lots of history in Malta. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phugiay

Beautiful island. I love it!!!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5203660376/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5203066337/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saramarx/5203631542/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feesstudio/5203142312/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire/5202838640/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5202185253/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5202140539/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5205813643/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5204929309/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5205492216/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5204876943/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5206421062/in/photostream/

Popeye village:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dodogherman/5080919472/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kittyo_o/5077231977/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5161617644/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogello/5208286553/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogello/5208881972/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogello/5208879368/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208829760/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/londonstreetscenes/5208801468/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bomba08/5208097463/in/photostream/

and one panorama of Valletta, Malta:
(scroll >>>>>>)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogello/5208287791/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

love that jet photo!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amward/5209674577/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diddy13/5210679422/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amward/5210272702/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amward/5209674023/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatore_iozzi/5203863673/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogello/5201463976/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

^^



again, excellent set of photos....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leslievella64/5251026996/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5249409435/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5249949636/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitty0310/5249138939/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippab/5248990047/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotch/5249158382/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastababa/5257438242/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastababa/5257427674/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastababa/5256767295/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulscic1955/5256510887/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5254957942/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5254345731/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5258818891/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5259380974/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastababa/5257322437/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5252866902/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistersalmon/5220948506/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5215716287/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5262522521/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5261804178/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dodogherman/5261753346/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikadil92/5260883777/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231430991/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5215711567/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5216287566/in/photostream/


----------



## azulfi

Before these pics.... i didnt know anything about Malta now i m so much curious to know more about Malta History and about culture and stuff........ and if it inspires me Malta is surely in my list as well 

beautiful pics mate...... you have done a great job... thanks alot


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for your comment azulfi


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5264338781/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5264946226/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5264948160/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_f28/5264727076/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_f28/5264115023/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bomba08/5264327312/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5267484012/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5267481592/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil28860/5266875729/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/northlights/5265648995/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/northlights/5266251378/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastababa/5262976401/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelavina/5270168113/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5269704887/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5216302210/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5216286740/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5216290928/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/5216283096/in/photostream/


----------



## Ramy H

This place is so beautiful, truly Mediterranean! Reminds me of some places in Lebanon at times


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5272917655/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carmen_d/5272229204/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5271411689/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertfarrugia_1311/5271875694/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5270969706/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5270941142/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_gran/5275144306/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_gran/5275145200/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_gran/5275148862/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_gran/5275147676/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5273970439/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardfaenza/5274522774/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barnybug/5274339612/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar

amazing pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanpe1979/5278120299/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5278685460/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardfaenza/5277748463/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayvazyan/5278137650/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5277478927/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5272917655/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelavina/5281368018/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5279916714/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5273970447/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thom777/5263263798/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alibaba0/5274103664/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastababa/5257616906/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284602303/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronniemirza/5285112882/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronniemirza/5285109394/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5283316874/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5283298232/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5273970421/in/photostream/


----------



## Persi

What an amazing place!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The island of Malta is really a very nice place for sure; thanks for the comments


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5286338868/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5285748435/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5285728395/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5286325268/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brezzadilago/5285515799/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasmil/5256621457/in/photostream/


----------



## stevensp

I have been to malta once
its a very pretty island
and interesting to visit

beautiful sea, nice nature, and lovely small historic cities!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Malta is indeed lovely; thanks for visiting and commenting...


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5367898628/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5367287527/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aneez/5367161727/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5367126745/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5366515551/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5362604416/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5370738715/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5371354154/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josemrus/5370370509/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5370301550/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5369493529/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5369864342/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5369260279/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5375126012/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5374518989/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5375120218/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5374485413/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5375072968/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esterperezquiroga/5372807015/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobalby/5376677359/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobalby/5377276990/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobalby/5376674779/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobalby/5377272772/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardduca/5377009012/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aneez/5376611822/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiaratempestini/5380525480/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5379449965/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380062250/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albireo2006/5378727928/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphygb/5378333694/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersjansson/5377797862/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5383479727/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5383476441/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5383469659/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5384064328/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5383473113/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5384056566/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_svennemans/5384036954/in/photostream/


----------



## hypnotoad

Great pics, didn't know Malta has such beautiful and 
interesting places to see. Would like to visit it one day kay:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5386188612/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5386188830/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5385586643/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidesnet/5386103650/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidesnet/5385500607/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidesnet/5385500495/in/photostream/


----------



## MaTech

I was there a year ago... Malta is the history of Mediterranean Sea in only two island. La Valleta, Gozo, Marsaxlokk... Nice country


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickclick101/5388231465/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickclick101/5388830266/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickclick101/5388216641/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickclick101/5388835362/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jokerkalap/5389047213/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jokerkalap/5389047857/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5391633953/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390850011/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianwrightphotos/5390729849/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianwrightphotos/5391354526/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354572396/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354572054/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354571354/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5394596213/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/5395193130/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_lane/5393878559/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_lane/5394475494/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_lane/5394471836/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_lane/5394471598/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidesnet/5397732086/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidesnet/5397122005/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidesnet/5397719796/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiemoon/5396891350/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aneez/5396067531/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/decorockets/5395863233/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5400708078/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lascaris1205/5399102227/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lascaris1205/5399654036/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albireo2006/5399361376/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5398841902/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5398213953/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mguru1/5401461801/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/romari/5402080736/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewsimpson85/5393765178/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphygb/5400296573/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/norby85/5400920211/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albireo2006/5400974052/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewsimpson85/5407357450/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arjaymalta/5406311335/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewsimpson85/5406651111/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nibmag/5405792253/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albireo2006/5405857376/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoroma/5405662230/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5409658947/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnekiel/5410245206/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnekiel/5410245400/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnekiel/5410245482/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickclick101/5388828586/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickclick101/5388838170/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maltau571/5412078848/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nico-73/5411949082/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maltau571/5405474474/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esterperezquiroga/5408333909/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marullo63/5405691794/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/svattard/5411162781/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nico-73/5414609156/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sannielee/5414371320/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sannielee/5413752963/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sannielee/5414372784/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sannielee/5413743011/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sannielee/5414360446/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416627124/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5415880137/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kubo0179/5416565729/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416315891/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416141991/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416470984/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier

^^ It's a geological feature we can see at Dwejra Bay, Gozo Island. Well seen Christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stejfen/5421149194/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/low__key/5419119547/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leslievella64/5413472509/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cattardbezzina/3064428556/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419587750/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5418942555/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5418932743/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

MSIDA - MALTA by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


MALTA TAXI by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


ST PAUL'S BAY, MALTA by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


MSIDA, MALTA by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


VALLETTA, MALTA  by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


VALLETTA, MALTA  by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


Sandstrand Pretty Bay in Birzebbuga Malta by malta info, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

^^

Beautiful pics of Malta....with its old buildings..:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Qala Parish Church http://picplz.com/nkhq by stephenmoon, on Flickr


Parish Church of St. Mary, Mgarr, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


PrettyBay, Birzebbugia - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Qawra skyline - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Bugibba - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Grand Harbour - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

mdina by christos mammides, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk @ Malta by bobo_milan, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by lukewilson93, on Flickr


IMG_0818 by Fernando Ariotti, on Flickr


IMG_0806 by Fernando Ariotti, on Flickr


IMG_0784 by Fernando Ariotti, on Flickr


IMG_0790 by Fernando Ariotti, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

malta is italy for me


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 1 104 by chdphd, on Flickr


Malta 1 066 by chdphd, on Flickr


Triq Il-Kbira, Mosta, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


St. John's Co-Cathedral of Valletta, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


Valletta by brian_aitkenhead, on Flickr


Valletta Skyline, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Post box and stairs, Valletta by chdphd, on Flickr


Ducks by chdphd, on Flickr


Pigeons by chdphd, on Flickr


Senglea by chdphd, on Flickr


Victoria gate, Valletta by chdphd, on Flickr


Valletta to Sliema ferry by chdphd, on Flickr


St. John's street by chdphd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk by tenmangu81, on Flickr


valletta by chris181250, on Flickr


popeye village from sea by chris181250, on Flickr


valletta by chris181250, on Flickr


valletta by chris181250, on Flickr


valletta by chris181250, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0215 by kpcauchi, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by kpcauchi, on Flickr


IMG_6317 by jkardona.....back, on Flickr


Malta 003 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Waterfront by Colorado Sands, on Flickr


Please be seated and enjoy the show by Dan Wiklund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7871_tonemapped-2 by jossarisfoto, on Flickr


IMG_7880_tonemapped-2 by jossarisfoto, on Flickr


IMG_7872_tonemapped_HDR by jossarisfoto, on Flickr


IMG_7869_tonemapped-2 by jossarisfoto, on Flickr


Valletta City Malta Photos by GuidesNet, on Flickr


Valletta City Malta Photos by GuidesNet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Porto de La Valletta Malta by MirkoR78, on Flickr


Malta by CJ - 2011, on Flickr


Rosscophoto18 by Rosscophoto, on Flickr


Triq Moroni - Gzira by Justin__Case, on Flickr


Triq D'Argens, Cuschieri - Gzira by Justin__Case, on Flickr


IMG_8444 by thomas_kig, on Flickr


Valletta City Malta Photos by GuidesNet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xwejni tower  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


闲逛瓦莱塔 @ Malta by bobo_milan, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Robert Grabczewski, on Flickr


Sliema, Malta by Robert Grabczewski, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Robert Grabczewski, on Flickr


Ghasri, Gozo by Robert Grabczewski, on Flickr


Sliema, Malta by Robert Grabczewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Between the Trees - Malta by Victoria 13, on Flickr


Gozo - Malta by Victoria 13, on Flickr


Gozo - Malta by Victoria 13, on Flickr


Harbour - Malta by Victoria 13, on Flickr


Silema - Malta by Valerio Bignardi, on Flickr


Maltese Bus, Silema by benfound, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chassis wash time by Renown, on Flickr


Rotunda of Mosta, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


St Paul's Cathedral Mdina - Malta by anspics, on Flickr


St. John's Co-Cathedral of Valletta, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


St. John's Co-Cathedral of Valletta, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


_MG_1654 by Johnny Shakedown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo. by Emitla, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (10 of 24) by dgonsalves, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (11 of 24) by dgonsalves, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (24 of 24) by dgonsalves, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (19 of 24) by dgonsalves, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (12 of 24) by dgonsalves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema - Malta by wautierp, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Rapsak, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Rapsak, on Flickr


Floriana, Il-Mall by Rapsak, on Flickr


Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Rapsak, on Flickr


Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Rapsak, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Rapsak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Platz in Marsaxlokk by Hungi74, on Flickr


Fischerboote by Hungi74, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk boat 21.02.2011 by LivornoQueen, on Flickr


Valetta Grand Harbour by Bernie Stafford, on Flickr


Valetta Grand Harbour 2 by Bernie Stafford, on Flickr


Untitled by crisitta, on Flickr


Untitled by crisitta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Knights of Malta by bazylek100, on Flickr


BOAT RIDE! by r2dtard, on Flickr


Valetta from Vittoriosa by r2dtard, on Flickr


Vittoriosa church by r2dtard, on Flickr


Mdina - sun and cloud by r2dtard, on Flickr


Valletta by r2dtard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ascen in Malta-7.jpg by rickfiestas, on Flickr


Church of Our Lady of the Rosary, Marsaxlokk, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Bay, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


St. John's Co-Cathedral of Valletta, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


Marsamxett Harbour by Rapsak, on Flickr


Valletta by r2dtard, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteMagick

:drool: beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria - Gozo by wautierp, on Flickr


Republic Street - Valetta by wautierp, on Flickr


View of Vitoriosa, from Senglea, Malta by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


St. Barbara Bastion, Valletta, Malta by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


Triq Villegaignon, Mdina, Malta by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


Central Post Office, Valletta, Malta by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


Sidestreet, Senglea, Malta by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rescue ship by richey2009, on Flickr


Malta 073 by Foto - Hans Laurell, on Flickr


Malta 074 by Foto - Hans Laurell, on Flickr


Malta 076 by Foto - Hans Laurell, on Flickr


Malta 077 by Foto - Hans Laurell, on Flickr


Malta 078 by Foto - Hans Laurell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Marsaxlokk by gengish, on Flickr


Malta: St. Peter Pool by gengish, on Flickr


Gozo, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Gozo, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Gozo, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Melliah Heights and Selmun from Bugibba by juangon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

M-165 Windows in Torremolinos by Golden Oldie 1945, on Flickr


Valletta by brian_aitkenhead, on Flickr


Parish Church of St. Mary, Mgarr, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


Siege Bell Memorial by Ondablv, on Flickr


Day 94: Valleta, Malta by Ashley Anne!, on Flickr


Streets of Valleta by Ashley Anne!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rock the boat. by Ospreywatcher, on Flickr


100_2924 by xn-tom, on Flickr


100_2894 by xn-tom, on Flickr


100_2910 by xn-tom, on Flickr


100_2899 by xn-tom, on Flickr


100_2917 by xn-tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valleta by photos aventures, on Flickr


A bus in the landscape. by Renown, on Flickr


Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by alliegorie, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by alliegorie, on Flickr


waterfront, Valletta, Malta by alliegorie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by martin.sauter, on Flickr


DSC_0013 by mobalby, on Flickr


DSC_0043 by mobalby, on Flickr


Rabat by Rapsak, on Flickr


Mdina by Rapsak, on Flickr


Mdina by Rapsak, on Flickr


Rabat by Rapsak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozitan Bedford. by Renown, on Flickr


St Julians by Justin__Case, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb

beautiful! loving it


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks 


A bus in the landscape. by Renown, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


VALLETTA CITY GATE BUS STATION MALTA FEB 2011 by calflier001, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


La Valletta by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta _03 by p_aperture, on Flickr


Malta _01 by p_aperture, on Flickr


Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Msida by berezhnoy, on Flickr


Msida by berezhnoy, on Flickr


Mr Bean by Alice Bartlett, on Flickr


Dancing by Alice Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fomm ir-Riħ by alan.agius, on Flickr


Norwegian Gem front - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Malta _05 by p_aperture, on Flickr


Ordine di Malta  by babazouf, on Flickr


Valletta - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Upper Barrakka Gardens - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo April 2010 0226 Victoria San George by nick.tynan, on Flickr


Gozo April 2010 0221 Victoria San George by nick.tynan, on Flickr


Malta April 2010 0609 Grand harbour from a dghajsas by nick.tynan, on Flickr


Malta April 2010 0638 Grand harbour from a dghajsas by nick.tynan, on Flickr


Gozo April 2010 0018 Xewkija by nick.tynan, on Flickr


Gozo April 2010 0172 Dwejra Bay Inland Sea by nick.tynan, on Flickr


Malta April 2010 0655 Grand harbour from a dghajsas by nick.tynan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta - apocalypse now by alessia gabbianelli, on Flickr


Siġġiewi , Malta Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Siġġiewi ,Church of St Nicholas of Bari, Malta Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Siġġiewi , Malta . DBY 398 & FBY 701, Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


** Some things ... * by Touareg**, on Flickr


Valetta view of three cities by Grateful Ghoul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramica de Malta.1 by Ray spain, on Flickr


Panoramica de Malta.1_2 by Ray spain, on Flickr


Valletta cityscape by Ospreywatcher, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by Grateful Ghoul, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by Grateful Ghoul, on Flickr


Roman Abramovich Yacht Valetta, Malta by Grateful Ghoul, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by Grateful Ghoul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


FBY 702 , Route 300, Senglea Terminus, Malta. Feb 2011. by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Nikolaos F, Panama. Valletta harbour, Malta. Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Kalkara from Vittorioso, Malta. Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Malta - La Valletta by Marco Lubrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Morning by utbiznassman, on Flickr


Villa Bighi by night - Malta by anspics, on Flickr


Forts & Bastions by night - Malta by anspics, on Flickr


The Indian Navy troop carrier Jalashwa - Malta 13.03.2011 by anspics, on Flickr


The Indian Navy troop carrier Jalashwa and the destroyer Mysore by anspics, on Flickr


Qrendi Church by Churches and chapels facades of the MalteseIslands, on Flickr


----------



## brianmoon85

amazing!! I want to visit some day!!


----------



## christos-greece

Coca Cola sign, Birzebuggia Malta by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Marshall of Gainsborough road locomotive, Vittorioso, Malta by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Malta, the island of 100 spires by cefran_other, on Flickr


Valletta, February 2008 by Iva Arzhanov, on Flickr


Valletta, February 2008 by Iva Arzhanov, on Flickr


Victoria Gate-Valletta by robarocco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3-13-2011_037 by Alan Woody, on Flickr


3-13-2011_035 by Alan Woody, on Flickr


3-13-2011_036 by Alan Woody, on Flickr


3-13-2011_038 by Alan Woody, on Flickr


Garden in Valetta - Malta by Jean-Ed, on Flickr


Kalkara - Malta by Jean-Ed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Bay, Mellieha, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Route to the Golden Bay, Mellieha, Malta. by Emitla, on Flickr


Sliema Malta by Barrett.50, on Flickr


Malta 3 by R Turner, on Flickr


Malta 2 by R Turner, on Flickr


Malta 1 by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ta' Pinu Shrine - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Ta' Cenc Cliffs, Gozo by David|Micallef, on Flickr


Gozo Street - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Gozo April 2010 0064 Victoria Castle by nick.tynan, on Flickr


IMG_2433 by AugustoDeVecchis, on Flickr


Valletta - Malta by Tcarenys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-2.jpg by rolle150, on Flickr


Windy by ngl1510, on Flickr


Golden Bay beach by Te lo juro por Madonna, on Flickr


MELLIEHA, MALTA by Routemaster RML2323, on Flickr


Ghadira in Winter by Colorgrinder, on Flickr


Malta by zak mc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windy by ngl1510, on Flickr


Windy by ngl1510, on Flickr


DSCF5527 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Birkirkara, Malta by xthoria, on Flickr


Mistra Bay by Bebche, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by michelle_botham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manoel Theatre Street by Liberation Designs | Andrea Sacco Baldacchino, on Flickr


St George's Square - Malta  by Liberation Designs | Andrea Sacco Baldacchino, on Flickr


Court of Justice - Malta by Liberation Designs | Andrea Sacco Baldacchino, on Flickr


Great Siege Monument - Malta by Liberation Designs | Andrea Sacco Baldacchino, on Flickr


Popeye village by Bebche, on Flickr


Summer steets of Malta by Taylor Kaitlin, on Flickr


Valletta by Bebche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FISHERMAN'S WARF by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Blue Beach by albireo2006, on Flickr


Evening Reflections by albireo2006, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefira, on Flickr


THE CHURCH ON THE BAY by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VALETTA MALTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk ...... MALTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Mellieha Bay MALTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Malta Bus COY013 ex-OHR189R by leylandbus, on Flickr


Transport in Mdina - Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr


Malta Storm (2) by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ST. JULIANS BAY MALTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Peaceful Place by David|Micallef, on Flickr


Benches in Birzebuggia, Malta Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Birzebuggia, Malta Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Birzebuggia, Malta Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Senglea, Malta Feb 2011 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Malta, looking good as always


----------



## christos-greece

NUMBER THREE ON THE HILL by ONETERRY, on Flickr


NUMBER ONE FOUR ONE ....... by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Walls Of Bygone Days! by louvincenti, on Flickr


Ship in Harbour  by Eliska Sichova, on Flickr


View from Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta (Malta) by Loeffle, on Flickr


View from Upper Barrakka Gardens to Birgu, Valletta (Malta) by Loeffle, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东

coollll```


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Malta. by John Desira, on Flickr


A pool in the rocks, Sliema - Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr


SEA RIPPLES ACROSS THE BAY by ONETERRY, on Flickr


SISTER ISLAND .... GOZO by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Sunday in Valletta 030 by gabdim, on Flickr


View from Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta (Malta) by Loeffle, on Flickr


----------



## aster4000

charming - a nice place to unwind.


----------



## christos-greece

Deserted Street by Phil @WY, on Flickr


Valletta by Phil @WY, on Flickr


Malta by mondita, on Flickr


VALETTA MALTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


SLIEMA FERRY MALTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Mdina Malta by david j marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

A little paradise in the Mediterranean.:cheers:


----------



## fozzy

simply stunning!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta desde Fort Saint Michael. Malta by gitanomismo, on Flickr


Malta by Fabianex, on Flickr


Malta by Fabianex, on Flickr


Malta by Fabianex, on Flickr


The Langue of Castille by bazylek100, on Flickr


Malta - Blue Grotto by david j marsh, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by david j marsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


SAM_0325 by ozgirlabroad, on Flickr


SAM_0466 by ozgirlabroad, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Malta Man, on Flickr


SAM_0458 by ozgirlabroad, on Flickr


SAM_0468 by ozgirlabroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veni Vidi Vici by Mario George Vella, on Flickr

Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr

Air_Panarea_AS350BA_Malta_Jun_08 by Majestic Rotors, on Flickr

Acantilados en la Isla de Gozo, Malta. by gitanomismo, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by david j marsh, on Flickr

Malta - Blue Grotto by david j marsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ta Kenuna Tower by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Luxury Motor Yacht Samar by J. Helland, on Flickr

The Cathedral in Valletta - Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr

Briffa by David|Micallef, on Flickr

The Cathedral in Valletta, Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr

Maltese Balconies by anspics, on Flickr


----------



## SthlmSöder

i love malta!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Malta is very lovely


----------



## no fly zone

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Justin__Case, on Flickr

Mdina by lorca56, on Flickr

Samar & Alfa Nero by albireo2006, on Flickr

Apartments by albireo2006, on Flickr

MALTA (179 van 183) by Hoeilander.be, on Flickr

MALTA (181 van 183) by Hoeilander.be, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardecer en Valletta, Malta. by gitanomismo, on Flickr

DSC06596 by Svinhulfin, on Flickr

Saint Paul Church, Malta by T Ahmad, on Flickr

Malta by T Ahmad, on Flickr

Malta by T Ahmad, on Flickr

Mdina - the Ancient Capital of Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GOZO ARRIVAL by ONETERRY, on Flickr


VALETTA by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Auberge de Castile et Leon by lju photo, on Flickr


Kalkara  by Victor Cachia, on Flickr


Rocky Landscape by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Valetta by Lomacar, on Flickr


Untitled by Lomacar, on Flickr


Valetta at night by Lomacar, on Flickr


Untitled by Lomacar, on Flickr


Waterfront, Malta by Lomacar, on Flickr


Untitled by Lomacar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by psb69, on Flickr


SERENITY IN A PORT by ONETERRY, on Flickr


Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Malta by Ruukel, on Flickr


Victoria, Gozo Island, Malta by Mgpixel, on Flickr


DSC_0173 by Henrik Storm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - marsaxlokk by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - marsaxlokk by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - marsaxlokk by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - marsaxlokk by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - marsaxlokk by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - marsaxlokk by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2006-April-Clubclass-06 by Clubclass English Language School, on Flickr


valletta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


a street of rabat by Amifares, on Flickr


sliema by Amifares, on Flickr


1 Valletta evening by AStockwell, on Flickr


DSC_0153 by Henrik Storm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

http://media.photobucket.com/image/malta/mdq56/Malta/Gozo-1.jpg?o=35









http://media.photobucket.com/image/malta/mdq56/Malta/Malta-17.jpg?o=40









http://media.photobucket.com/image/malta/mdq56/Malta/Malta-53.jpg?o=61









http://media.photobucket.com/image/malta/mdq56/Malta/Malta-48.jpg?o=60









http://media.photobucket.com/image/gozo malta/mdq56/Malta/Gozo-2.jpg?o=57


Bugibba, Malta by eltpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Malta by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr


Malta by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr


Malta by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr


Malta by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardecer en buggiba - Malta by drmonaco4, on Flickr


Untitled by Emitla, on Flickr


Gharghur Church by albireo2006, on Flickr


Ghasri  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Untitled by Laurie Redstone, on Flickr


Untitled by Laurie Redstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo by Justin__Case, on Flickr


St Julian Harbour, Malta by David Chiverton, on Flickr


Underneath by nokkie1, on Flickr


Fortifications by rchircop, on Flickr


Fortifications by rchircop, on Flickr


Prom at Birzebbuga in Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


Pretty Bay at Birzebbuga in Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julian's Bay, Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay skyline, Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (141) by Travellingmattspix, on Flickr


Malta 2011 (127) by Travellingmattspix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Bus DBY 347 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Malta 2011 Bugibba harbour and Parish Church by keaw_yead_3 Back home., on Flickr


Malta 2011 Bugibba harbour and Parish Church by keaw_yead_3 Back home., on Flickr


MALTA! by tk_photo, on Flickr


MALTA! by tk_photo, on Flickr


MALTA! by tk_photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paradise Bay (Malta) by strozzapaperi, on Flickr


Malta Bus FBY 774 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Malta Bristol LH EBY 592 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Malta Bus EBY 632 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Cliffs at Anchor Bay by MJ Photoblography {Under Construction}, on Flickr


Mellieħa Bay Panorama by MJ Photoblography {Under Construction}, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

el-camino by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Buggati at Malta Classic Car Museum by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


la-valletta by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


IMG_4667 by Perle111, on Flickr


Għadira Nature Reserve by MJ Photoblography {Under Construction}, on Flickr


Għadira Bay beach by MJ Photoblography {Under Construction}, on Flickr


Mellieħa Chapel by MJ Photoblography {Under Construction}, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing malta thanks for the photos


----------



## christos-greece

marsaxlokk by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Malta by MudderT, on Flickr


Malta by MudderT, on Flickr


Malta by MudderT, on Flickr


Malta by MudderT, on Flickr


Mein Schiff 1 by albireo2006, on Flickr


Costa Cruises by CruisAir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roofs and stuff by nokkie1, on Flickr


Fortalezas y nubes by Mere Wm, on Flickr


Sliema waterfront by MJ Photoblography, on Flickr


Horse-drawn cabs outside The Palace by MJ Photoblography, on Flickr


Grandmaster's Palace by MJ Photoblography, on Flickr


Bell Tower atop the Citadel by MJ Photoblography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta street scene by markyboy2105112, on Flickr


Valletta Streetscape by albireo2006, on Flickr


Views from Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta, Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


Dingli Cliff - Malta by whl.travel, on Flickr


Decorated streets of Valletta in Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


Streets of Valletta in Malta by europealacarte.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GOZO MALTA Grotte de Calypso (10) by hube.marc, on Flickr


GOZO MALTA Grotte de Calypso (5) by hube.marc, on Flickr


la-bahía-del-sirocco by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Bus Maltais MALTA (2) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Bus Maltais MALTA (21) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Bus Maltais MALTA (26) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Bus Maltais MALTA (18) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

auberge-castile-et-leon by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (52) by hube.marc, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (51) by hube.marc, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (40) by hube.marc, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (47) by hube.marc, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (39) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Strada Merkanti, Valletta by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr


BACKSTAGE MALTA May 2011-0206 by Sandro Santioli, on Flickr


BACKSTAGE MALTA May 2011-9250 by Sandro Santioli, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (45) by hube.marc, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (21) by hube.marc, on Flickr


La citadelle de Victoria - Rabat GOZO MALTA (20) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (66) by hube.marc, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (68) by hube.marc, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (62) by hube.marc, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (64) by hube.marc, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (65) by hube.marc, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (55) by hube.marc, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (58) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## Ronald34

Very nice Island State.


----------



## christos-greece

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr


Bougainville by albireo2006, on Flickr


Departure by albireo2006, on Flickr


Costa Concordia by albireo2006, on Flickr


Untitled by marcoborg, on Flickr


MDINA cite du silence - ancienne capitale MALTA (63) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la-ciudad-fortaleza by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Strada stretta by octaviademalta, on Flickr


Maltese balconies by octaviademalta, on Flickr


Sliema by hoosteeno, on Flickr


Valletta by hoosteeno, on Flickr


Valletta by hoosteeno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9978 by joolsveern, on Flickr


IMG_9962 by joolsveern, on Flickr


Celebrity Solstice by albireo2006, on Flickr


IMG_9921 by joolsveern, on Flickr


IMG_0020 by joolsveern, on Flickr


IMG_9904 by joolsveern, on Flickr


IMG_9260 by joolsveern, on Flickr


----------



## Ronald34

Christos 

I hope this read becomes 200 Pages of Photos 

I cannot see enough in Malta:lol:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6553 by natalie_farah, on Flickr


IMG_6562 by natalie_farah, on Flickr


ACROSS THE POND by ONETERRY, on Flickr


malta by meg1978, on Flickr


malta by meg1978, on Flickr


malta by meg1978, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you Chad  btw, can you see them?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow very very nice


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_043 by _SG_, on Flickr


Malta by The Field Museum Library, on Flickr


Malta - Paradise beach by ramonbaile, on Flickr


Malta Comino Blue Laggon by ramonbaile, on Flickr


Malta - Sunset by visiteurope.com, on Flickr


Malta_0295 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta  by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk boat by Fernando Ariotti, on Flickr


Malta by alzimmermanoh, on Flickr


Malta and Gozo - Street Photography (15 of 26) by Nezgsy, on Flickr


Catedral de Malta by dedalo21282, on Flickr


IMG_4510 by wandering feet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

just posted a pic: http://picplz.com/096J by stephenmoon, on Flickr


_ y LLEGARA, LLEGARA LLEGARA LA TORMENTA. MSIDA. MALTA by conchita13, on Flickr


Malta 1 025 by chdphd, on Flickr


. by C a r o l i n a P r i e t o, on Flickr


Untitled by David Locke, on Flickr


Malta Victoria Gozo by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by trentonza, on Flickr


Peter's Pool by trentonza, on Flickr


Victoria / Rabat by trentonza, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo by trentonza, on Flickr


Kalkara by trentonza, on Flickr


The Citadel, Victoria by trentonza, on Flickr


Valletta by trentonza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Adam from another planet..., on Flickr


Marsaskala, Malta by Andrew Moss Photography, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by Andrew Moss Photography, on Flickr


LV Lavallee (F 790) - Malta 14.07.2011 by anspics, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by Andrew Moss Photography, on Flickr


Mein Schiff by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltarr220 by Creed Are Awful, on Flickr


Maltarr125 by Creed Are Awful, on Flickr


Maltarr043 by Creed Are Awful, on Flickr


Maltarr032 by Creed Are Awful, on Flickr


Maltarr143 by Creed Are Awful, on Flickr


Silence by zaahr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amerigo Vespucci, Ghar Qawqla, Marsalforn Gozo by mario george vella, on Flickr


Celebrity Silhouette - 9451094 - 19071102 by Klaus Kehrls, on Flickr


Valletta feast by vikwaters, on Flickr


MALTA BUS 1996 by I.K.Brunel, on Flickr


Untitled by David Locke, on Flickr


Maltarr239 by Creed Are Awful, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The love boat by inphinitum, on Flickr


Taking it somewhat easy by inphinitum, on Flickr


P1000190 by dudu196628, on Flickr


and they say Malta needs more busses by jonblack, on Flickr


St. George's Feast Fireworks 2011 by mario george vella, on Flickr


St. George's Feast Fireworks 2011 by mario george vella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

view from temptasian restaurant by to die for, on Flickr


view from temptasian restaurant by to die for, on Flickr


st. julian's from the sea by to die for, on Flickr


IMG_6574 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_6539 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_6563 by anderssporring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo Citadel by albireo2006, on Flickr


Untitled by David Locke, on Flickr


Untitled by David Locke, on Flickr


IMG_6572 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_6544 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_6547 by anderssporring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7173 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_7176 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_7167 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_7170 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_7164 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_7158 by anderssporring, on Flickr


IMG_7132 by anderssporring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta Dome, Malta by catb -, on Flickr


Valletta, Manoel Island and Tigne Point by David|Micallef, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta with Marsamxett Harbour to the left and Grand Harbour to the right. by leslievella64, on Flickr


Old Bakery Street, Valletta by blurredfoto, on Flickr


Sliema coast, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Untitled by claude.attard.bezzina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta streets by etslee, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by Jim_Cox, on Flickr


279584_10150311758841383_715031382_9352130_6294116_o by touchstar100, on Flickr


279347_10150311762106383_715031382_9352204_1610824_o by touchstar100, on Flickr


278270_10150311765641383_715031382_9352280_837375_o by touchstar100, on Flickr


St. Ursula Street by Sandra A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picture 3217 by Te lo juro por Madonna, on Flickr


Mdina Lamp and Flag by sikpigs, on Flickr


Mosta Rotunda by sikpigs, on Flickr


Mdina Landscape by sikpigs, on Flickr


Kalkara Creek by albireo2006, on Flickr


7 Seas by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Waterfront by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


Comino big caves by yeyum, on Flickr


Fungus Rock by albireo2006, on Flickr


A Gozitan goez about it's business. by Renown, on Flickr


Citadel of Mdina, Malta by catb -, on Flickr


malta - valletta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


malta - valletta by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha Church by albireo2006, on Flickr


Valetta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr


Valetta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr


Valetta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr


Blue Grotto ,Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr


Mdina by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon - Comino  by fede_gen88, on Flickr


The Beach, Marselforn by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Blue Lagoom, Comino by New Discoveries, on Flickr


At the Races by Grumpys Gallery, on Flickr


Shotgun Wedding by Grumpys Gallery, on Flickr


Valletta Harbor by ONETERRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Melieha Bay Church by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Slima, Malta by Varvara_Timireva, on Flickr


Marsalforn bay by runeng, on Flickr


The Beautiful Island of Malta by bigillu, on Flickr


Valletta sunset by Ben e c, on Flickr


St George's Square, Valletta by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


----------



## jpsolarized

one of my dream destinations is Malta, i find it so magical. cheers


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 393113 by JesperFalk, on Flickr


Malta 32499 by JesperFalk, on Flickr


Malta 23377 by JesperFalk, on Flickr


sliema 15 by samuel.r, on Flickr


Just Cruising..... by norbert.grima, on Flickr


Qala ta' San Niklaw, Island of Comino, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The docks by Jessbah, on Flickr


Malta 2011 by Paolo Fats, on Flickr


Malta 2011 by Paolo Fats, on Flickr


Malta 2011 by Paolo Fats, on Flickr


Malta 2011 by Paolo Fats, on Flickr


Malta 2011 by Paolo Fats, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen

Love the water color and the mediterranean atmosphere is awesome


----------



## christos-greece

Splendid Lounge Bar, Strait Street. by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


Valletta from the grand harbour by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


Sliema to Valletta ferry... by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


Across the grand Harbour to Valletta by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


HMS "Suitable for Vegetarians" by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


Malta - St Paul's Island, Comino & Gozo in the ,mist by juangon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by arquell01, on Flickr


Malta Sliema Harbour by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Sliema Palms by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Valletta from the grand harbour by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


Grand Harbour breakwater, Valletta. by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


Where one stood a bridge... by Ray Crabb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Je ne suis pas un client. by Need you to be strong, on Flickr


While the dead rest in peace above, the living enjoy themselves below.......Island of Comino, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Moving into the harbour of Valletta  by sugarsugar_vi, on Flickr


Moving into the harbour of Valletta  by sugarsugar_vi, on Flickr


Valletta festivals by sugarsugar_vi, on Flickr


The harbour  by sugarsugar_vi, on Flickr


----------



## Lapeno

Malta is impressive


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk  by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Malta St Andrews Gardens by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta by therese.hagerberg, on Flickr


Down. by MaxJowitt, on Flickr


Moving into the harbour of Valletta  by sugarsugar_vi, on Flickr


The harbour  by sugarsugar_vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta St Andrews Bay by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Trips 2006 (34) by Peter Black AM, on Flickr


Malta Trips 2006 (33) by Peter Black AM, on Flickr


Malta Trips 2006 (58) by Peter Black AM, on Flickr


Malta Trips 2006 (56) by Peter Black AM, on Flickr


Malta Trips 2006 (17) by Peter Black AM, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Great updates....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Ta Quali Mdina View by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


IMG_8451 by XpressionImages, on Flickr


IMG_8206 by XpressionImages, on Flickr


IMG_8103 by XpressionImages, on Flickr


IMG_8028 by XpressionImages, on Flickr


IMG_7985 by XpressionImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Valetta Bastions by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Valetta Harbour View by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Basilica of Our Lady of Victories by fajjenzu, on Flickr


Bajja ta' Santa Marija, Island of Comino, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Thomas Gatt, on Flickr


Fort St. Elmo, Malta by barbelist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Valetta Grand Harbour by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Valetta Grand Harbour by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Valetta Cafe by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


P1050655 by Steve Millward, on Flickr


P1050459 by Steve Millward, on Flickr


P1050299 by Steve Millward, on Flickr


----------



## Persi

Wow... so beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you 


Cupola Mosta - From Mdina Rabat by Spizzio, on Flickr


Malta at night. by brmuzz, on Flickr


Malta Valetta Grand Harbour by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Valetta Grand Master Palace by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Welcome To Malta by fajjenzu, on Flickr


Dont like the pink traccie luv! by STEVE VALLANCE BUS AND COACH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsamxett Harbour, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


The conventionally powered aircraft carrier USS John F. Kennedy (CV 67) pulls into the port of Valletta, Malta, for a scheduled port visit - 26 June 2004 by DesertBlooms, on Flickr


Untitled by Jan Kucic, on Flickr


Malta by iantaylor1, on Flickr


Three Cities by iantaylor1, on Flickr


Three Cities by iantaylor1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Valetta Mausoleum Lower Bararacka Gardens by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Malta Valetta Presidential Palace by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


the azure window malta by MassiP, on Flickr


P1050459 by Steve Millward, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Rudo Hofman, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Rudo Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


vanop ons terras by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Malta 160911 668 Mellieha by neil.28860, on Flickr


Malta 160911 669 Mellieha by neil.28860, on Flickr


Mellieħa view by Shepard4711, on Flickr


Rabat, Malta by Shepard4711, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria, the church of San Giorgio by Salvatore Iozzi, on Flickr


Malta sights and sounds by leecooperphotography, on Flickr


Malta sights and sounds by leecooperphotography, on Flickr


Visit my website — vk.com/pavelfromt by PavelFromT, on Flickr


Valletta by malcolm.debono, on Flickr


Malta 160911 668 Mellieha by neil.28860, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Mgarr by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


streets of malta by raetzke, on Flickr


streets of malta by raetzke, on Flickr


Saluting Battery by Patrick Müller, on Flickr


Valletta by Patrick Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Victoria by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


"The View" by Hans Woltering, on Flickr


MS Europa by albireo2006, on Flickr


Valletta by Patrick Müller, on Flickr


Valletta by Patrick Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julian's Bay, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


Sliema, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESSA CRUZ de MALTA,ESTÀ SEM CONDIÇOÊS de CHEGAR A LUGAR NENHUM... by Edésyo Moreira,Canoeiro Nativo, on Flickr


St Julians, Malta by traceyjohns, on Flickr


Welcome to Gozo  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Comino and Gozo (background), Malta by Shepard4711, on Flickr


Malta 160911 701 Grand Harbour by neil.28860, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by optimusprym8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija  by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the silent city by alan.agius, on Flickr


Gozo, Mgarr harbour by Salvatore Iozzi, on Flickr


Victoria by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Malta 160911 718 Grand Harbour by neil.28860, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by hillmiester, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

similar than sicily


----------



## christos-greece

Entrance to the Villa of the Knights of Malta by kfanciu, on Flickr


streets of malta by raetzke, on Flickr


streets of malta by raetzke, on Flickr


Malta 160911 295 Ta' Pinu by neil.28860, on Flickr


Malta 160911 351 Dwejra by neil.28860, on Flickr


Victoria by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ta'Pineu by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Gozo by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Markus Kolar, on Flickr


MAKO8367 by Markus Kolar, on Flickr


Rotunda Santa Marija Assunta in Mosta by Markus Kolar, on Flickr


Gasse in Mosta by Markus Kolar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 160911 196 Mosta by neil.28860, on Flickr


220911 Malta  by jancruick, on Flickr


220911 Malta  by jancruick, on Flickr


220911 Malta  by jancruick, on Flickr


210911 Malta  by jancruick, on Flickr


ergens op Gozo... by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Incoming by Ben e c, on Flickr


La Valletta Fountain by J. Helland, on Flickr


IMG_5504 by jafmds, on Flickr


Malta 160911 316 Dwejra by neil.28860, on Flickr


Malta October 2011 by Charlie Dave, on Flickr


Malta October 2011 by Charlie Dave, on Flickr


Malta October 2011 by Charlie Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crown of the skies by rchircop, on Flickr


Mohawk by TimWebb, on Flickr


mgarr 5 by samuel.r, on Flickr


Malta October 2011 by Charlie Dave, on Flickr


Malta October 2011 by Charlie Dave, on Flickr


Malta October 2011 by Charlie Dave, on Flickr


Marsamxett Harbour panorama by Shepard4711, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


hideously surreal by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr


Ciudad Vainilla (La Vallette) by marinaalfin, on Flickr


Malta by marinaalfin, on Flickr


Vistas desde el Berbés Maltés. by marinaalfin, on Flickr


Xlendi by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

250911 Malta by jancruick, on Flickr


250911 Malta by jancruick, on Flickr


Fort St. Angelo, Malta by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Untitled by J. Duval, on Flickr


Untitled by J. Duval, on Flickr


Untitled by J. Duval, on Flickr


Untitled by J. Duval, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vanuit ons hotel op Gozo by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Rabat, Gozo by Madrugadero, on Flickr


Rabat, Gozo by Madrugadero, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo from Villa Bighi - Kalkara, Malta by BlueVoter, on Flickr


Valletta Steeples - Malta by BlueVoter, on Flickr


Valletta by Madrugadero, on Flickr


----------



## Brummyboy92

I am planning on coming to Malta next year, what would people advise to do? Where to stay? Where to visit?

I want somewhere with lots of stuff to do, lots of bars, cafes, shops, interesting buildings. markets, beach (or some sort of waterfront) etc


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I dont know about hotels and stuff in Malta but i will check (if i find anything i will post it here)


Senglea and Church of St. Philip - Malta by BlueVoter, on Flickr


St. Joseph Church - Kalkara, Malta by BlueVoter, on Flickr


Church of Saint Philip - Senglea, Malta by BlueVoter, on Flickr


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Untitled by Dappadanboy, on Flickr


Zachary Street, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## Brummyboy92

Thanks Christos, you have some fantastic pictures, very artistic.


----------



## christos-greece

Roma, vista sul "Grillo" dalla Casa dei Cavalieri di Rodi by Tumbalalaika, on Flickr


Roma, Chiesa di Santa Bibiana all'Esquilino by Tumbalalaika, on Flickr


Portomaso, Malta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Portomaso, Malta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Portomaso, Malta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Portomaso, Malta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gilles Munten, on Flickr


Untitled by Gilles Munten, on Flickr


Untitled by Gilles Munten, on Flickr


Untitled by Gilles Munten, on Flickr


Untitled by Gilles Munten, on Flickr


Untitled by Gilles Munten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria, Gozo, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Victoria, Gozo, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Ta' Pinu, Gozo, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Victoria, Gozo, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Victoria, Gozo, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Victoria, Gozo, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese fishing harbour by Technolinks Incorporated, on Flickr


Malta, Mosta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Malta, Mosta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

November storm approaching Malta by Supersonic8t7, on Flickr


Valetta Harbor Sights (Vittorosa) by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Valetta Harbor Sights #2 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Stormy Seas Besieging Seawall #4 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Valetta Harbor Sights #10 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Malta by imo962, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta Cathedral #3 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Night Shot of Valetta Walls #0 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Blue Grotto Area #2 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Night Shot of Vittorosa Panorama by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


The Medieval City of Mdina #1 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Maltese Fishing Boats in Marsaxlokk #2 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Vittorosa Square Panorama by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Jim Shannon, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Jim Shannon, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Jim Shannon, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by Jim Shannon, on Flickr


Malta-2011-039 by Ludo Huising, on Flickr


Malta-2011-038 by Ludo Huising, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta by abecoll, on Flickr


malta DPP_0195 by abecoll, on Flickr


Blue Grotto Area #11 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Maltese Fishing Boats in Marsaxlokk #0 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Maltese Fishing Boats in Marsaxlokk #3 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


Valetta Harbor Sights #6 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Grand Harbour HDR Panorama by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


HFTh ! = Happy Fence Thursday FQF = Feliz quinta fence! by frans.sellies, on Flickr


IMG_0665-1 by inouye, on Flickr


IMG_0530-1 by inouye, on Flickr


DSCF0358-1 by inouye, on Flickr


Manoel Island, Malta by marcoborg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by jkardona.....back, on Flickr


Valletta rooftops by Mike Osborn W6, on Flickr


IMG_0876-1 by inouye, on Flickr


Malta by imo962, on Flickr


IMG_3710 by Oxford Andy, on Flickr


IMG_3643 by Oxford Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Garden 3 by caroline.angelo, on Flickr


Garden 2 by caroline.angelo, on Flickr


Boat by caroline.angelo, on Flickr


Facade by caroline.angelo, on Flickr


Cannons by caroline.angelo, on Flickr


Cruise ship by caroline.angelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4413_2 by first_third, on Flickr


IMG_4416_2 by first_third, on Flickr


St Catherine's Church by first_third, on Flickr


IMG_4388_1 by first_third, on Flickr


The most irritating man in Gozo by first_third, on Flickr


Sea Water Distillery 1881 by first_third, on Flickr


Ford by first_third, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photography By Johnny Greig  by Le Meridien Malta, on Flickr


Photography By Guenter Guni  by Le Meridien Malta, on Flickr


gozo salt pan by samuel.r, on Flickr


Valletta by diwan, on Flickr


Bastion & Protection  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Night Shot of Valetta Walls #0 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

still raising in the good side by samuel.r, on Flickr


Fishing village by Mr.Pixel, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta 020 by saxman8503, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta 020 by saxman8503, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta 009 by saxman8503, on Flickr


Valletta harbor by zader, on Flickr


Malta by fitzrik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modernity in Gozo Island - Malta by Bern' Arts, on Flickr


A local pirate by zader, on Flickr


IMG_6096 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6095 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6093 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6092 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta, Malta by ctanner999, on Flickr


St. Julians, Malta by ctanner999, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by ctanner999, on Flickr


Lynx 315 by peagreenbus, on Flickr


IMG_6164 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6177 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Choose your day Friday by samuel.r, on Flickr


Choose your day Monday by samuel.r, on Flickr


Barriera Wharf by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


Valetta_Malta_Nov11-19 by facefirst_ltd, on Flickr


Mosta Cathedral #3 by Chris Laforet, on Flickr


EXY 013 Thames Bus at Buggiba Malta working route X2 Buggiba - Chandra via The Golden Sands. 2011. by InterCityGBRail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6229 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6235 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6242 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6239 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6238 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


IMG_6223 by Peter W Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Time Assassin

Oh me and my Mates were just reminisicing about our Holiday in Malta yesterday. we were there on May 2011, for a week. Such a naturally beatiful place with alot of History. The people were extremenly friendly an all. Only downside it was kinda expensive.


----------



## christos-greece

Locals playing traditional street games by hugovk, on Flickr


Locals playing traditional street games by hugovk, on Flickr


Shipyard plate shop by hugovk, on Flickr


IMGP6099 by chaim87, on Flickr


Sliema di notte by chaim87, on Flickr


dddd by chaim87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat in Marsaxlokk by Tur3ine, on Flickr


kathedraal Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo - 044 - 11-11 by brettmcc23, on Flickr


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo - 465 - 11-11 by brettmcc23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta bus by kolanta1, on Flickr


Calles de La Valletta by ivandiazpallares, on Flickr


Senglea by ivandiazpallares, on Flickr


Malta Shutters by ctanner999, on Flickr


Mágica Valletta by Planeta Dunia, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by ctanner999, on Flickr


----------



## urix99

malta so old beauties


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by BJA-can, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Wickie auf großer Fahrt -Ghajn Tuffieha by bd4yg, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manoel Island & Sliema by diwan, on Flickr


the three cities by diwan, on Flickr


view to the Carmelite Church by diwan, on Flickr


Valetta_Malta_Nov11-17 by facefirst_ltd, on Flickr


Valetta_Malta_Nov11-19 by facefirst_ltd, on Flickr


Gozo salt pans by Tur3ine, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex

No la conocía pero muy bonita


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


104Rhodes Ephesus Malta Barcelona 001 by bill briggs, on Flickr


Mgarr y Ghajnsielem' by ivandiazpallares, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo - 465 - 11-11 by brettmcc23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by EConde, on Flickr


Untitled by EConde, on Flickr


Untitled by EConde, on Flickr


Untitled by EConde, on Flickr


Untitled by EConde, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## faialense

This is Barcelona, Catalonia, not Malta...:|

Mossos D´Esquarda is the Autonomic Police of Catalonia and you can also see the regional flags and the yellow traffic lights of Barcelona.


----------



## Linguine

Lovely photos from the Island of Malta....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Xemxija, Malta by Langs x 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Valetta by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


IMG_2262.JPG by tnarik, on Flickr


IMG_2268.JPG by tnarik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Star Princess by albireo2006, on Flickr


Our lady of Pompei by diwan, on Flickr


malta1-3731.jpg by Vladimir Ondejcik, on Flickr


Three cities by Vladimir Ondejcik, on Flickr


Fortress by Mr.Pixel, on Flickr


Malta 160911 325 Dwejra by neil.28860, on Flickr


Flags & Fireworks  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Balconies in Valletta, Malta by trishhartmann, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


Exiting the Maltese Grand Harbour by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


Rua-Malta_800_blog by As de Copas, on Flickr


Golden Light by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


Malta by masdeca, on Flickr


Malta by masdeca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

st, pauls bay. by don324, on Flickr


Dingli church over yonder by Supersonic8t7, on Flickr


P1100956 by dudu196628, on Flickr


Coastal Defenses at the Port of Valletta, Malta. by InterCityGBRail, on Flickr


St.Paul´s Anglican Church and Carmelite Church by diwan, on Flickr


Maltese Landscape by albireo2006, on Flickr


Manoel Island & Sliema by diwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Paul's Cathedral Valletta, Malta. Seen from Sliema. by InterCityGBRail, on Flickr


Xewkija by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


St. Publius by Mr.Pixel, on Flickr


Victoria gezien vanop kerktoren Xewkija by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


The old bus service - Malta by Peter Leigh50, on Flickr


Mgarr by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dome. by vasta, on Flickr


Dome. by vasta, on Flickr


Dome. by vasta, on Flickr


Rust by albireo2006, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


9p.Valletta by besthorpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue grotto views by 10b travelling, on Flickr


Countryside see between Hagar Qim and Mnajdra temples by 10b travelling, on Flickr


Still bright and sunny in mid-December - Marsascala, Malta by Urban Malta, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk by 10b travelling, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk and its fishing boats by 10b travelling, on Flickr


Streets. by vasta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Onward to the edge by Supersonic8t7, on Flickr


Gozo Seacliffs by Tom Hawk, on Flickr


Arch. by vasta, on Flickr


Cafe. by vasta, on Flickr


Xewkija by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Mdina vintage car race scenes - the reds lead? by 10b travelling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo - Azure Window by frans.sellies, on Flickr


DSCF0405 by rakugo, on Flickr


straatje in Victoria by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr


Reception. by vasta, on Flickr


Birgu by diwan, on Flickr


Coastal Defenses at the Port of Valletta, Malta. by InterCityGBRail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the rainbow of the day by samuel.r, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

High as building  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Classic Malta bus at Mellihia by seacroftsean, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Seaside. by vasta, on Flickr


Azure Window in Malta by Downwind photographers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta,Malta by margaret117, on Flickr


grand harbour blues by francescagalea, on Flickr


Qawra, Malta by margaret117, on Flickr


City. by vasta, on Flickr


City. by vasta, on Flickr


City. by vasta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church, Fort Manoel by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Valletta / view to Malta Stock Exchange and Grand Harbour by diwan, on Flickr


Valletta / Palace Square by diwan, on Flickr


Time Travel by New Discoveries, on Flickr


How Fashions have Changed by New Discoveries, on Flickr


MSC Opera in Malta by New Discoveries, on Flickr


MSC Opera in Valletta by New Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta in Christmas time 6 by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Valletta in Christmas time 5 by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Valletta in Christmas time 4 by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Republic Street, Valletta, Malta - Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta - Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Zachary Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## corredor06

Great pictures christhos thanxs for sharing:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks 


Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta in Christmas time 2 by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Valletta in Christmas time 4 by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Valletta in Christmas time by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Valletta in Christmas time 3 by Robert Farrugia, on Flickr


Republic Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


‎32*365 Night Falls on Gozo, Malta by Explore Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4b.Wied iz-Zurrieq by besthorpe, on Flickr


Juno Heights Tal Silg, Marsaxlokk, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Mosta Dom, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Juno Heights Tal Silg, Marsaxlokk, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

the mediterranean is the best


----------



## christos-greece

Malta sea shore by Sandeep Mouvanal, on Flickr


A fishing harbor in Malta by Sandeep Mouvanal, on Flickr


Intersection  by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Stormy by taneushka, on Flickr


Traditional fishing boats at Marsaxlokk by hugovk, on Flickr


Traditional fishing boats at Marsaxlokk by hugovk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cubes of Ta' Giorni by maistora, on Flickr


St Peters Peace by Were You Ever..., on Flickr


GGVL7207 - Version 2 by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


Drink? by Ben e c, on Flickr


Ghajn Hadid above il-Wied tal-Imgiebah, Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Wied tal-Imgiebah, Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

i wish you Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Mount Lavinia beach by 369Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


New Year's Dawn by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


Malta from the air by hugovk, on Flickr


Selmun Castle from Mizieb, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


A church topples the other by cefran_other, on Flickr


Xwejni Bay by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta6690 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Valletta6686 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Valletta6693 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Valletta6687 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Valletta6694 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Valletta6698 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Valletta6689 by lbraverm, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

splendid, beautiful photos from Malta....thanks christos and Happy New Year!....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Spinola -Bay, Malta by eddus2008, on Flickr


Spinola- Bay, Malta by eddus2008, on Flickr


Popeye Village by eddus2008, on Flickr


Very old photograph, 3 by johnny wouldn't die, on Flickr


Very old photograph, 4 by johnny wouldn't die, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Blue Grotto Harbour Ships by konstantin.milenkovic, on Flickr


Zarpando by Bəlin, on Flickr


Descansando by Bəlin, on Flickr


Barco by Bəlin, on Flickr


Misrah Il-Parrocca, Mellieha, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Mellieha Heights, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

If we sip the wine, we find dreams coming upon us Out of the imminent night by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


Making Way For The Modern by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


Coche Pizza by Bəlin, on Flickr


Anybody can pilot a ship when the sea is calm.  by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


Chadwick Lakes, Malta by Michele | Mic. Agius Photography, on Flickr


Lookout Tower by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## javimix19

what a beautiful photos of a beautiful country!!. Thanks for posting. I see in some photos modern hotels or appartments in construction in a virgin rocks, I don´t like very much this fact, in Spain the mediterranean coast is completely ruined by monster appartments for the mass tourism, I hope Malta could preserve their most preciate resource: their identity


----------



## christos-greece

Main Stage at the Gozo Citadel during this year's Notte Gozitana by norbert.grima, on Flickr


Main Stage at the Gozo Citadel during this year's Notte Gozitana by norbert.grima, on Flickr


#Malta #igersMalta #Valletta #Mediterranean #island by Mr.Kyvin Sant, on Flickr


La Valletta - Malta by FNP1948, on Flickr


Mdina by Sue360, on Flickr


Mdina by Sue360, on Flickr


Grotto Malta by atswerve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta/Gozo - 16/2/11 by Sandyandave2012, on Flickr


Malta - 13/2/11 by Sandyandave2012, on Flickr


Ta'Qali - Scenery by mewcenary, on Flickr


Mdina - Great view 2 by mewcenary, on Flickr


Mdina - Church by mewcenary, on Flickr


Mdina - Streets by mewcenary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At the Citadel on the Island of Gozo. by Johanna Mifsud photography, on Flickr


15 Gia & Mike Port IMG_8737 by harryshampix, on Flickr


60 Gia & Mike Port IMG_8785 by harryshampix, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by radune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Restaurant in Valletta, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Valletta busy street by mewcenary, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Valletta Siege Memorial - Other monument by mewcenary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Meridien exterior by Le Meridien Malta, on Flickr


Buildings and clock tower outside Mdina by Florence3, on Flickr


House in Mdina by Florence3, on Flickr


photo by Vic Sultana, on Flickr


photo by Vic Sultana, on Flickr


Flags and balconies, Vittoriosa, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The bay by flickphoto10, on Flickr


Street on the way to the catacombs by Florence3, on Flickr


2012-05-03 19-06-05 DSC_2296 by Kalacione, on Flickr


2012-05-04 14-10-22 DSC_2444 by Kalacione, on Flickr


2012-04-30 13-27-12 DSC_1548 by Kalacione, on Flickr


2012-05-03 18-57-09 DSC_2288 by Kalacione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Narrow streets of Mdina by goodguy_spb, on Flickr


IMG_2597 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


IMG_2628 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


IMG_2587 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


IMG_2581 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


IMG_2555 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the incredibly beautiful photos from The Island of Malta...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Building Film Set on Gozo by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Calypso Hotel, Marsalforn by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Untitled by Wild foto. Eye, on Flickr


Untitled by Wild foto. Eye, on Flickr


Untitled by Wild foto. Eye, on Flickr


Untitled by Wild foto. Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunset point by bokuwoof, on Flickr


xrobb il-ghagin panorama-2 by Dede0086, on Flickr


DSC_0326-2 by Dede0086, on Flickr


Valletta lower Republic Street by kurjuz, on Flickr


The Grand Harbour by Jellyman1665, on Flickr


A view by Jellyman1665, on Flickr


Fortified by Jellyman1665, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jellyman1665, on Flickr


Fortified by Jellyman1665, on Flickr


A Day in Valletta by Allard One, on Flickr


Valletta Vista by Allard One, on Flickr


Untitled by Jellyman1665, on Flickr


City layers of Valletta by Allard One, on Flickr


P1040100 by ezioman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Astrid by albireo2006, on Flickr


Portico Reflection by albireo2006, on Flickr


DSC_0560-2 by Dede0086, on Flickr


Atardecer by Iván Pi Álvarez, on Flickr


La Valetta by Iván Pi Álvarez, on Flickr


Government buildings by passionfleur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSC Divina by albireo2006, on Flickr


MSC Divina & MSC Splendida by albireo2006, on Flickr


MSC Splendida by albireo2006, on Flickr


St. John the Baptist Rotunda of Xewkija by goodguy_spb, on Flickr


Palio's Restaurant Malta Sea View by Palios Restaurant Malta, on Flickr


IMG_2622 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Blue Grotto, Zurrieq, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


20080524122316m by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


MSC Splendida by albireo2006, on Flickr


Valleta by Helton Barbosa, on Flickr


IMG_2624 by BanaNasei, on Flickr


Streets of Valletta by goodguy_spb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street on Sliema waterfront by Florence3, on Flickr


Blue trimmings on building and blue cartop by Florence3, on Flickr


Waves against the harbor wall by Florence3, on Flickr


Jumping from rock to rock on the waterfront by Florence3, on Flickr


Rooftops and domes by Florence3, on Flickr


The harbor and beyond by Florence3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Mdina Cathedral floor by HansErmers, on Flickr


St. Georges Bay in the heart of St. Julian's,Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


Palm trees in Pretty Bay, Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


Yacht in Valletta harbour by J P Newell, on Flickr


Paradise Bay seen from the car park, Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


Pretty Bay, Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


The small sandy beach in Ballutta Bay, Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0843-2 by Dede0086, on Flickr


MS1_Malta by buchholzt, on Flickr


Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


Malta by bernard_in_va, on Flickr


Day's end! - Gozo, Malta by My Planet Experience, on Flickr


Hondoq ir-rummien by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


Main Street In Xewkija On Gozo Island, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Celebrity Silhouette by albireo2006, on Flickr


Le Ponant by albireo2006, on Flickr


Fountainhead by albireo2006, on Flickr


City by Tim Lindstedt, on Flickr


Sliema Hotels by Tim Lindstedt, on Flickr


Kalkara Promenade by briffakarl, on Flickr


Le Ponant by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


Caves and Blue Lagoon, Malta by DimitriPros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08181 by XimenaCC, on Flickr


DSC08177 by XimenaCC, on Flickr


DSC08169 by XimenaCC, on Flickr


DSC08186 by XimenaCC, on Flickr


2613 by mario168a, on Flickr


2606 by mario168a, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida

very unknow country.


----------



## christos-greece

Spinola Bay, St. Julian's by Marc Geuzinge Photography, on Flickr


Balluta - Sliema (Malta) by stormdesign, on Flickr


2638 by mario168a, on Flickr


2637 by mario168a, on Flickr


2625 by mario168a, on Flickr


100_3350 by patri_for, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2679 by mario168a, on Flickr


2682 by mario168a, on Flickr


2692 by mario168a, on Flickr


Nice boat-came in from Malta, where Zoe is from! by lynskins, on Flickr


Overhead St Julians 2 by Marc Geuzinge Photography, on Flickr


Xaghra Gozo by stevenmallia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (79) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (34) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (264) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (509) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (121) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (375) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Creative Distortion, on Flickr


Qrendi village #travelingram #qrendi #malta by Sellers bilder, on Flickr


Titan by albireo2006, on Flickr


Malta (226) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (114) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Malta (362) by Irene Cassia - CartOrange, on Flickr


Golden Bay by jadiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xemxija Bay and St Paul's Bay by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Comino by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Gozo Comino and Malta by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Image ID# 120609-3375 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset Six by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# 120609-3380 | Hotel Juliani At Night One by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# 120609-3378 | Hotel Juliani At Night Three by joshwhalen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_08_51 by Soda Photography, on Flickr


Malta 377 by White Swan50, on Flickr


The Westin Dragonara Resort, Malta—ORVM Lounge Verandah by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Malta 057 by White Swan50, on Flickr


Xlendi Panorama 2 by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Xlendi Panorama 3 by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Xlendi Bay Panorama by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Natural bridge; the azure window on Gozo (Malta) by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Comino by jadiela, on Flickr


Sliema Promenade by marcusbevvius, on Flickr


Untitled by Wild foto. Eye, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon by jensk4, on Flickr


St. Peter's Pool by jensk4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Hibhibhooray, on Flickr


Malta by Hibhibhooray, on Flickr


Untitled by jensk4, on Flickr


Image ID# 120609-3380 | Hotel Juliani At Night One by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# 120609-3379 | Hotel Juliani At Night Two by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Comino Island Malta by Adam Barnes South East Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful shots...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

View from our table at Paparazzi restaurant by mimmi, on Flickr


Malta [8320] by Tristan Appleby, on Flickr


Malta [8215] by Tristan Appleby, on Flickr


Malta [8266] by Tristan Appleby, on Flickr


Cory's shearwater (Calonectris diomedea) in the Malta-Gozo channel by leslievella64, on Flickr


Church by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 184 by The Perkinator 3000, on Flickr


Malta 041 by The Perkinator 3000, on Flickr


Malta 287 by The Perkinator 3000, on Flickr


Edge of the Deep Blue Sea by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


¡Vienen los piratas! by Francisvet, on Flickr


Golden Sands beach, Malta by WendyJM2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fungus rock by matthewheptinstall, on Flickr


Untitled by Elena Vlasova, on Flickr


Salt Pans Of Gozo by Alan1954, on Flickr


Ghajnsielem Parish Church by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Malta [8179] by Tristan Appleby, on Flickr


Malta [8221] by Tristan Appleby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A beautiful day in Malta by Sandbbl, on Flickr


382865_10150418542451626_1906846555_n by happyhappy2013, on Flickr


Maintaining the fortifications Valetta by judy dean, on Flickr


Malta street scene by judy dean, on Flickr


Image ID# 120609-3378 | Hotel Juliani At Night Three by joshwhalen, on Flickr


DSC02769 by kahmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha by Night by norbertvella253, on Flickr


Mellieha by Night by norbertvella253, on Flickr


Upper Barracca Gardens at windy night- 360° by diwan, on Flickr


Silema at night by Diana Cheng, on Flickr


View of the 3 cities of Valletta at night by Diana Cheng, on Flickr


Tetê by Noemi Mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning at Ramla Bay, Zejtun, Malta by Chalett65, on Flickr


Sunset over Siggiewi, Malta by Chalett65, on Flickr


Gio. Batta Delia by Cat Man!, on Flickr


PICT1800.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


PICT1758.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


MALTA TEENS 2012 061 by MónIdiomes, on Flickr


MALTA TEENS 2012 047 by MónIdiomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fishing Net by Chris Routledge, on Flickr


Malta by elisaRuweb, on Flickr


St John's Co Cathedral, Valletta by cliff.hellis(Thanks Everyone For The 100,000 Views, on Flickr


St Pauls Bay Malta-374 by taita1944, on Flickr


Azure Window Dwejra Gozo by Mario George Vella, on Flickr


Hotel View by Bitchbag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_La Valletta Tour by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Malta 1 021 by darrenjackson75, on Flickr


Malta 1 109 by darrenjackson75, on Flickr


Malta 1 008 by darrenjackson75, on Flickr


Malta 1 092 by darrenjackson75, on Flickr


St Julian harbour at night (Malta) by Flozboz, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

wow,Malta is beautiful, now on my to-go-list . nice images!


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


Malta by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (101 van 568).jpg by ikkijk, on Flickr


Malta (95 van 568).jpg by ikkijk, on Flickr


malta 2012 005 by jankkuuuu, on Flickr


Malta by eGuide Travel, on Flickr


Malta by eGuide Travel, on Flickr


Lo que solía ser la Cárcel y el Centro de Reposo más grande en Malta, a las afueras de La Valleta by ColombiaNosUne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MISTRA BAY, MALTA by PHILIP CHIRCOP, on Flickr


MISTRA BAY, MALTA by PHILIP CHIRCOP, on Flickr


A Street in Valletta by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


APS Bank by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Malta_La Valletta Tour #2 by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


Malta July 2012 (46) by jennicatpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Hen Metsemakers, on Flickr


Malta by Hen Metsemakers, on Flickr


Malta by Hen Metsemakers, on Flickr


Malta by Hen Metsemakers, on Flickr


Malta by cheznandy, on Flickr


Valletta by night (Malta) - Jean-Claude Vallenpint by Thomas Cook Belgium, on Flickr


Malta by Hen Metsemakers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night photography (Alex) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Night photography (Railing) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Sanap - stone layers by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Sunset at Marsalforn by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Malta Seaside by Alan1954, on Flickr


Marsalforn Shoreline by Nicholas Abela, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Wow, Malta looks fantastic! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset Malta by Ray Abela, on Flickr


Pjazza Sant' Anna, Sliema, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


man and boy by matthewheptinstall, on Flickr


Sørlandet by albireo2006, on Flickr


Għajn Tuffieħa, Malta by vm9610, on Flickr


Just after Sunset by Ray Abela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer night in St Julian's - Malta by claudiodelfuoco - in Malta , on Flickr


Malta stitch by jasonpearce, on Flickr


malta 2012 010 by jankkuuuu, on Flickr


malta 2012 118 by jankkuuuu, on Flickr


malta 2012 128 by jankkuuuu, on Flickr


trawler by Reufar, on Flickr


Street decorations by sozzielou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0198 by Otavanka, on Flickr


IMG_0202 by Otavanka, on Flickr


IMG_7990 by beigley, on Flickr


Bild 039 by Hasenfuss2, on Flickr


IMG_4500 by Anna Maria Simonini, on Flickr


IMG_4501 by Anna Maria Simonini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by martin_swatton, on Flickr


Mdina Malta by martin_swatton, on Flickr


St Julians by palinta, on Flickr


Valletta harbor by K something, on Flickr


o by armasti, on Flickr


Valletta by K something, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Popeye Village by R. Huw Williams, on Flickr


Victoria Gate by albireo2006, on Flickr


Saltpans in the limestone coast, Qbajjar, Gozo, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Malta by martin_swatton, on Flickr


Malta by martin_swatton, on Flickr


Malta by martin_swatton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Lull before The Storm by Alan1954, on Flickr


P7319327 by daniele_orso, on Flickr


Mosta and the famous Mosta Dome by sheridan01, on Flickr


Malta 046 by regra, on Flickr


Malta 048 by regra, on Flickr


Malta 053 by regra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsalforn by Nicholas Abela, on Flickr


Light by torresk, on Flickr


Mdina by barbelist, on Flickr


St Julian's Bay by barbelist, on Flickr


MALTA#8 by julkiev, on Flickr


MALTA#6 by julkiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgu by Justin__Case, on Flickr


Valletta by Justin__Case, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Justin__Case, on Flickr


Titan by albireo2006, on Flickr


Big Xemxija by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Deep Green Sea by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


Elephant Rock by Deep-Fried Goodness, on Flickr


MALTA#5. Portomaso by julkiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP1662 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP1635 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP1650 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP2119 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP2127 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP1626 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP2132 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Julians by Tim Lindstedt, on Flickr


Malta coast by Tim Lindstedt, on Flickr


Talitha by albireo2006, on Flickr


IMGP1531 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP2117 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


IMGP1625 by danielhdidouan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo - Ramla Bay by karl.naumann, on Flickr


boat long exposure by palinta, on Flickr


P1060594 by jasonpearce, on Flickr


P1060597 by jasonpearce, on Flickr


P1060584 by jasonpearce, on Flickr


P1060595 by jasonpearce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

valletta malta by kuer90.1, on Flickr


port of valletta malta by kuer90.1, on Flickr


valletta malta port by kuer90.1, on Flickr


MSC Fantasia Malta by Dcuatronuno, on Flickr


Malta, Valletta by Adfoto, on Flickr


DSC_6988 by Rolf Kamras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Agathe De Pauer, on Flickr


Senglea by anhastudio, on Flickr


Hagar Qim by anhastudio, on Flickr


Malta by germann89, on Flickr


valletta malta by kuer90.1, on Flickr


Boat by Shane Porter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardecer en Popeye Village (DSC_1217) by garbansitoes, on Flickr


P1020308 by Masonic Phantom, on Flickr


Costa Voyager by albireo2006, on Flickr


Costa Magica by albireo2006, on Flickr


Malta 191 by regra, on Flickr


-Malta Beach by carlota.rn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


Malta 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


Malta 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


Malta 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


Untitled by asunto_luz, on Flickr


Untitled by asunto_luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9278167 by melcharles, on Flickr


Bastions of the Knights by archidave, on Flickr


Like Instanbul? by Lorenzo Blangiardi, on Flickr


Verticality by Lorenzo Blangiardi, on Flickr


The bay by Lorenzo Blangiardi, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1780 by V96GLF, on Flickr


IMG_1801 by V96GLF, on Flickr


IMG_1783 by V96GLF, on Flickr


IMG_1782 by V96GLF, on Flickr


Downhill Valletta by Newport Eye, on Flickr


Auberge de Castille, Valletta by Newport Eye, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120607-3231 - Xlendi Bay Two.jpg by joshwhalen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon by Blueocean64, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk by Blueocean64, on Flickr


La Valette by Blueocean64, on Flickr


Popeye village Malta by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


Popeye village Malta by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


Malta, Blick aus unserem Zimmer by Rainer Plotzki, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Image ID# Whalen-120609-3375 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset Six by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3373 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset Four by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3370 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset One by joshwhalen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Malta by icon.maeki, on Flickr


Valletta - Malta by icon.maeki, on Flickr


Valletta - Malta by icon.maeki, on Flickr


Valletta - Malta by icon.maeki, on Flickr


MALTA 044 by gerlil, on Flickr


MALTA 125 by gerlil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three Cities, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Malta, die "Black Pearl" auf dem Trockenen. by Rainer Plotzki, on Flickr


Somewhere between Xlendi and Sannat by david.spinnael, on Flickr


Għajnsielem, Parish Church by david.spinnael, on Flickr


Malta, alter Wachturm im Hafen von Valetta by Rainer Plotzki, on Flickr


Malta, Fähre von Sliema nach Valetta by Rainer Plotzki, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Lovely photos :cheers:


----------



## skylark

wonderful island country.
Was the Popeye Village used as props in a movie?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Popeye village was created for the movie "Popeye" with Robin Williams, few years ago 


Azure window - Gozo by My Planet Experience, on Flickr


Sliema Creek, Malta at sunset... by Charles Smallman, on Flickr


30635-Valetta-Malta-2012 by david.l.quayle, on Flickr


30616-Valetta-Malta-2012-From Silver Cloud by david.l.quayle, on Flickr


30600-Valetta-Malta-2012-Arriving on Silver Cloud by david.l.quayle, on Flickr


30611-Valetta-Malta-2012 by david.l.quayle, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

goldenbay by ecnuob, on Flickr


Sacro Cuor 1 by albireo2006, on Flickr


Colorful Boats Near Zurrieq, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Coast Near The Blue Grotto, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


0907-Malta-149 by rickchapman62, on Flickr


0907-Malta-153 by rickchapman62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Duane Storey, on Flickr


Valletta, capital de Malta by atswerve, on Flickr


Arcoiris en Malta by Alex Franco 2011, on Flickr


Sacro Cuor-1 in Grand Harbour by Final Approach, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Final Approach, on Flickr


Malta: scenes around the Grand Harbour: 3 by goodwinmacc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window in Sunset by sijie_shen, on Flickr


MA48 by sylvain felicien, on Flickr


Ta'Pinu Basilica by louise peters, on Flickr


Mgarr, Gozo Island, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Mgarr by david.spinnael, on Flickr


Mgarr, boarding deck Gozo Channel Line by david.spinnael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2012-04-malta-104-gozo ferry by chris vdb, on Flickr


2012-04-malta-47-valletta by chris vdb, on Flickr


2012-04-malta-92-paola-tarxien by chris vdb, on Flickr


2012-04-malta-57-valletta-upper baraka by chris vdb, on Flickr


2012-04-malta-78-vittoriosa by chris vdb, on Flickr


2012-04-malta-60-vittoriosa by chris vdb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by progresjon, on Flickr


Malta by progresjon, on Flickr


1987_D0008_Malta_2012-Edit by joshuawseale, on Flickr


2013_D0008_Malta_2012-Edit by joshuawseale, on Flickr


2160_D0008_Malta_2012-Edit by joshuawseale, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman

awesome! I imagine it's sweet to spend a holiday in this sun-drenched island/country.


----------



## christos-greece

Steps into the Sea by jcbwalsh, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Megalithic Temples of Malta .DSCN2685 by XimoPons, on Flickr


Megalithic Temples of Malta .DSCN2686 by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Valetta (13) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Valetta (33) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Victoria (10) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Malta by emikw, on Flickr


Valetta (26) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Valetta (35) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valleta_1_ by JORALD, on Flickr


Valleta_5_ by JORALD, on Flickr


malta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


malta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


KAW_3535 by k31thw, on Flickr


KAW_3541 by k31thw, on Flickr


----------



## Kameel02

*Maltese People.*


















































































































































flickr, maltastar..


----------



## christos-greece

la valletta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


malta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


la valletta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


la valletta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


malta by ventocaldo, on Flickr


photo by chrisbeyeler, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece

el coloso a la luz de la luna by Ansel Abrams, on Flickr


273 by maurocicca, on Flickr


130 by maurocicca, on Flickr


Canon by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


114 by maurocicca, on Flickr


sliema by ventocaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6889 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


IMG_7059 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


IMG_6827 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


Tomb of the Unknown Soldier by evilemsplem, on Flickr


Fortification by evilemsplem, on Flickr


view of Mellieha bay Malta by nomad for life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Patricks barracks, Malta by Robin Maddison, on Flickr


St Patricks barracks, Malta by Robin Maddison, on Flickr


St Patricks barracks, Malta by Robin Maddison, on Flickr


St Patricks barracks, Malta by Robin Maddison, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon 2 by Superiz, on Flickr


Valletta by Zeeem99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sereno, San Giljan, giorno by 2picca2012, on Flickr


sereno, La Valletta, giorno 2 by 2picca2012, on Flickr


sereno, La Valletta, giorno 1 by 2picca2012, on Flickr


sereno, San Giljan, giorno 3 by 2picca2012, on Flickr


sereno, La Valletta, giorno 4 by 2picca2012, on Flickr


6355 Valletta, Malta by nrssmith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6423 Radisson Blu, St Julians, Malta by nrssmith, on Flickr


MSC Splendida, Grand harbour, Valletta by Final Approach, on Flickr


6405 Mdina Cathedral, Malta by nrssmith, on Flickr


6421 Golden Bay, Malta by nrssmith, on Flickr


Rolex Middlesea Race, Malta October 2012 by Robin Maddison, on Flickr


Rolex Middlesea Race, Malta October 2012 by Robin Maddison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julian's Malta 16th February 2006 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


OP ALTAIR by CF Combat Camera / Caméra de combat FC, on Flickr


Valetta Malta 16th February 2006 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


Malta_Oct_2012_159 by r_lizzimore, on Flickr


Malta_Oct_2012_173 by r_lizzimore, on Flickr


Malta_Oct_2012_182 by r_lizzimore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triton Fountain, Valletta, Malta... by Charles Smallman, on Flickr


Malta La Vallette by Suzisms, on Flickr


Azure Window and coastline by Roy Lathwell, on Flickr


Leaving Gozo by Roy Lathwell, on Flickr


Untitled by asunto_luz, on Flickr


Island of Gozo by nocharm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Captain Morgan by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Manoel Island Yacht Marina by KJ-Patience, on Flickr


Balluta Bay by KJ-Patience, on Flickr


Above Xlendi Beach on Gozo, Malta by chrisbeyeler, on Flickr


Lamp in the sea at Xlendi on Gozo, Malta by chrisbeyeler, on Flickr


Steps into the Sea by jcbwalsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by progresjon, on Flickr


church by kinga w, on Flickr


Breakwater by Kenneth Scicluna, on Flickr


Empress Valletta Malta Waterfront by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


SAM_1155 by ie3global, on Flickr


Blue window by Falcov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino, Malta by jules and shell, on Flickr


2 by demens canis 2012, on Flickr


Blue Grotto by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Mtahleb and Dingli by cefran_other, on Flickr


Un socle pour une tour by cefran_other, on Flickr


Valetta (33) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Aerial view of Valletta, Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Easter Sunday In Senglea by fajjenzu, on Flickr


Easter Sunday On The Bastions by fajjenzu, on Flickr


Easter Sunday In Vittoriosa by fajjenzu, on Flickr


Shadows of my own past by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr


DSC_1223-2 by birdlives9, on Flickr


Malta - Grand Harbour by David Gate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2 by Sara Rozas, on Flickr


Malta 3 by Sara Rozas, on Flickr


LPY 111 by bedford97, on Flickr


Sliema by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Valletta by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Mosta by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Sunset by photosbycolin, on Flickr


parquet-per-palestre-malta (2) by parquet sportivi per palestre, on Flickr


It-torri tad-Dwejra by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


Ir-Rabat by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


Mġarr by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


FBY 064 by bedford97, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Lower Barrakka Gardens, Valletta by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Rabat by Wessex Andy, on Flickr


Tethered hulk by archidave, on Flickr


Temple by the pool by archidave, on Flickr


Gnejna, Golden Bay by stevenmallia, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

italian in every sense


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Malta by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


VALLETTA by GEORGE ARNON, on Flickr


Hiding in my fairytale by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr


Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by lahipmark, on Flickr


Beach Side @ Malta by Yashv, on Flickr


mss7 by malb123, on Flickr


mss14 by malb123, on Flickr


IMG_0556.jpg by rFisH, on Flickr


DSC01063 - 2012-06-07 at 17-48-20 by matita2073, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1000138 by legacygreen, on Flickr


On the edges by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Fountains, Valetta by just hold still, on Flickr


Grand Harbour - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Malta --- Golden Bay --- Sunset by Drinu C, on Flickr


Malta by Ana G2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_4687 by Joanne_H, on Flickr


_MG_4683 by Joanne_H, on Flickr


_MG_4682 by Joanne_H, on Flickr


Follow your way! by danipower, on Flickr


Valletta cathedral by Joanne_H, on Flickr


San Lawrenz church by Joanne_H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oil Rig by Andre Abela Photography , on Flickr


Seaking and Apache by Andre Abela Photography , on Flickr


Seaking and Apache by Andre Abela Photography , on Flickr


behind the blue window by betetta1984, on Flickr


Coastal Gozo by Alan1954, on Flickr


Qormi by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IL120467 by Royal Navy Media Archive, on Flickr


IL120467 by Royal Navy Media Archive, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by ggremlin, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by ggremlin, on Flickr


Malta 160911 115 by neil.28860, on Flickr


Malta. Gruta azúl. by JLCármenes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Navy in Malta 21.11.2012 by anspics, on Flickr


Royal Navy in Malta 21.11.2012 by anspics, on Flickr


RN & The MCS Splendida - Malta 21.11.2012 by anspics, on Flickr


RN & MSC Splendida 21.11.2012 by anspics, on Flickr


Malta by Photo Apprentice, on Flickr


Malta | Fall 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. John's Cathedral in Mdina, Malta by Cat Man!, on Flickr


Sunset @ Gozo, Malta by sijie_shen, on Flickr


Coastal Gozo by Alan1954, on Flickr


Comino Island Malta - Blue Lagoon Gozo by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


Gozo by Eikenhout, on Flickr


San Lawrenz square by Joanne_H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AIDAmar by albireo2006, on Flickr


Qrendi #malta #rachelinmalta by rachelae, on Flickr


13072012001 by paolon1960, on Flickr


Church Melieha by scasagra, on Flickr


Daring 4 mts by scasagra, on Flickr


Capilla by scasagra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

maltese bus by n.a., on Flickr


Sweethaven Village - Mellieħa, Malta by Photo Gal 2009, on Flickr


lunch spot by n.a., on Flickr


View From Citadel, Victoria - Gozo by ggremlin, on Flickr


Coastal Gozo by Alan1954, on Flickr


Malta Mellieha Seaview by Marina BW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta city by Sarah Gautrey, on Flickr


sunbathe by Sarah Gautrey, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by wearesolesisters.com, on Flickr


Malta - Gozo by wearesolesisters.com, on Flickr


1996-11-25 Malta - St Julians Bay 2 by Nico Koolsbergen, on Flickr


Sunset Dream ©Gregor Luschnat *Sunset_Dram #af #art #see #beach #meer #sumset #sonnenuntergang #orange #palace #palast #clouds #sky #skyfall #water #wasser #spiegelung #mirror #gf_germany #malta #gozo #evening #abend #luschnat #like #look #love #instagood by a383479e39b95ceb04e8c11b3290e3e0, on Flickr


1996-11-22 Malta - Mdina 2 by Nico Koolsbergen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 128 by maruijt, on Flickr


majjistral (24 of 26) by falzon_patrick, on Flickr


Malta 125 by maruijt, on Flickr


Malta 126 by maruijt, on Flickr


Kopie van Malta 120 by maruijt, on Flickr


Malta 127 by maruijt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy and Malta 213 by GabriMaria116, on Flickr


Italy and Malta 297 by GabriMaria116, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk8 by You had me at bonjour, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk12 by You had me at bonjour, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk10 by You had me at bonjour, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk17 by You had me at bonjour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sfumato by Shibbia, on Flickr


red by Shibbia, on Flickr


imagine the terrace party by n.a., on Flickr


529 final day by peagreenbus, on Flickr


Gnejna Bay ~ Malta by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


Clear blue sea by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street scene - Valletta Malta by Que Images 2012, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by Que Images 2012, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by Que Images 2012, on Flickr


Grand Harbour. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


The Three Cities. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


DSC03894 by panos.makrostergios, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Nice.


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA 2007 599 by manuel moreno gonzález, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


Malta. by Zoe Calvo García, on Flickr


Malta. by Zoe Calvo García, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birkikara Mood by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Sliema, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Sliema, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


St. Julians, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


St. Julians, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina Main Gate. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Rabat, Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


North Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


Golden Bay in Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


Dingli in Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


Beautiful north Malta by www.Malta.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schooner Malta Flag by Lele Sottili, on Flickr


Clear blue sea by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


1996-11-21 Malta - jeep safari Marfa Ridge uitzicht op Gozo 1 by Nico Koolsbergen, on Flickr


Comino Island Malta - Blue Lagoon Gozo by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


Republic Street at Night, Valletta by MikeTnT, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

F261 Magdeburg by albireo2006, on Flickr


The Azure Window Panorama 2.. Nikon D3100. DSC_0217. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


The Azure Window Panorama 1.. Nikon D3100. DSC_0211. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


Valletta Malta by MarioBaessler, on Flickr


2009-04-03 Malta by mhkstr, on Flickr


2009-04-09 Malta by mhkstr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0472 by Paul Noden, on Flickr


DSC_0506_7_8_tonemapped by Paul Noden, on Flickr


DSC_0209_10_11_tonemapped by Paul Noden, on Flickr


DSC_0277 by Paul Noden, on Flickr


DSC_0149_50_51_tonemapped by Paul Noden, on Flickr


DSC_0274 by Paul Noden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saluting Battery, Valletta - Malta by Nathan Crossley, on Flickr


Commonwealth War Memorial - Malta by Nathan Crossley, on Flickr


HMS St Angelo - Malta by Nathan Crossley, on Flickr


oceana 2012 malta by realbusdriver, on Flickr


Mdina Cathedral - Malta by Nathan Crossley, on Flickr


The Red Tower - Malta by Nathan Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buses in Malta by joaoleitao, on Flickr


Valletta by albireo2006, on Flickr


Buses in Malta by joaoleitao, on Flickr


St Julians by night, Sliema Malta by joaoleitao, on Flickr


St Julians by night, Sliema Malta by joaoleitao, on Flickr


St Julians by night, Sliema Malta by joaoleitao, on Flickr


----------



## Ibn Umayyah

Beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

In the harbour of Marsaxlokk, Malta by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 002 by sssintsa, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 035 by sssintsa, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 040 by sssintsa, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 051 by sssintsa, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 021 by sssintsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta-007 by tonypchoi, on Flickr


Valletta-016 by tonypchoi, on Flickr


Valletta-008 by tonypchoi, on Flickr


Valletta-015 by tonypchoi, on Flickr


Valletta-010 by tonypchoi, on Flickr


Valletta-009 by tonypchoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise, Madliena Tower by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


2012-07-11_1342015012 by Sellers bilder, on Flickr


Bugibba by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


Mellieha by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


Spinola Bay by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


Ghar Lapsi by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


Cittadella, Gozo by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo. Malta. by carmen.costa, on Flickr


Malta by foxski, on Flickr


lambretta by mart senior photography, on Flickr


Christmas shoppers in Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. December 2012 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3318 | Untitled by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3358 | Untitled by joshwhalen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8394 by Pilgrim666_1, on Flickr


DSC_8402 by Pilgrim666_1, on Flickr


DSC_8349 by Pilgrim666_1, on Flickr


DSC_8393 by Pilgrim666_1, on Flickr


DSC_8359 by Pilgrim666_1, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Sunday ! (View on Valletta, Malta) by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Valletta City Gate by SebastienBeun, on Flickr


DSC_0747r by De Franceschi Mario52, on Flickr


Valletta streets by Derbeth, on Flickr


Valletta by Derbeth, on Flickr


costa magica in Malta by alexinadr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by micahcraig, on Flickr


Untitled by micahcraig, on Flickr


Untitled by micahcraig, on Flickr


18th Century Chapel of the Immaculate Conception, il-Kuncizzjoni, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


balconies in valletta malta by Flora_AB, on Flickr


valletta, malta by Flora_AB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


Christmas shoppers in Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. December 2012 by leslievella64, on Flickr


#christmas #lights in #sliema #malta #rachelinmalta by rachelae, on Flickr


Valletta christmas tree in Mdina glass by gelle.dk, on Flickr


glass christmas tree by poppy may, on Flickr


P1160356 by dudu196628, on Flickr


IMG_8885 by gelle.dk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta, Malta. 25-12-2012 17:25 by leslievella64, on Flickr


malta, gozo, me by telmah.hamlet, on Flickr


gozo, malta by telmah.hamlet, on Flickr


Boats (Malta) by slawekkozdras, on Flickr


Malta heritage by Canissa, on Flickr


Malta '12 by Canissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kon-Katidral ta’ San Ġwann by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


Untitled by micahcraig, on Flickr


green balconies in valletta malta by Flora_AB, on Flickr


architecture in valletta malta by Flora_AB, on Flickr


Valletta City Gate by SebastienBeun, on Flickr


streets of valletta, malta by Flora_AB, on Flickr


----------



## clarkjen

How is it comfortable? I especially like the small balconies


----------



## christos-greece

Break in the storm by NickSilvo, on Flickr


Un liséré d'or by cefran_other, on Flickr


Boquet by cefran_other, on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Mosta, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Mosta, Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

118 by jky2, on Flickr


019 by jky2, on Flickr


new found old lovers by jrockar, on Flickr


Greetings from Portomaso, Malta by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


2012-11-1 Malta 004.jpg by P webber, on Flickr


valetta, malta by telmah.hamlet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Megalithische tempels van Malta: Ġgantija, Ħaġar Qim, Mnajdra by westher, on Flickr


Balluta Building - St. Julian's {1998} by westher, on Flickr


Buggiba by OliwierB, on Flickr


The village of Mgarr from il-Lippija, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


The village of Mgarr from il-Lippija, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


malta 002 by kiko275, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Xlendi Bay by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


In the harbour of Marsaxlokk, Malta by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Malta by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


Laguna Blu, Malta by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


Country Road by albireo2006, on Flickr


Sommerferie på Malta by thorwith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking around Portomaso, Malta - Passeggiando per Portomaso, Malta by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Valletta Harbour by Jasonyeehaa, on Flickr


St. Paul's Bay by Jasonyeehaa, on Flickr


Valletta Harbour by Jasonyeehaa, on Flickr


Gozo Ta'Pinu by Jasonyeehaa, on Flickr


Il-Karraba jutting between Gnejna Bay and Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta with the cliffs of Gozo in the distance by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr 2 by georg.erber, on Flickr


Popeye village 6 by georg.erber, on Flickr


Serenade of the Sea by Jasonyeehaa, on Flickr


Maltese Architecture by Jasonyeehaa, on Flickr


View down Old Mint Street by itinerantlondoner, on Flickr


Valletta City Gate by SebastienBeun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Malta 117 by georg.erber, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon by Elsa Gonzalez, on Flickr


The Azure Window by pstani, on Flickr


Ta Pinu church by pstani, on Flickr


Evening at Marsalforn by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rough Rocks Malta by renekochphoto, on Flickr


Biblijoteka Nazzjonali, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Portomaso Resort by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Mellieha After Dark. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Up Hill Climb. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by Sue Povey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Malta by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow really nice pics , grazie christos-greece


----------



## christos-greece

A noite cai sobre Malta - Night falls upon Malta by adelaidephotos, on Flickr


Popeye Village, Malta by xiki83, on Flickr


Untitled by fjbezos, on Flickr


Luzzu - Malta boat by pstani, on Flickr


Luzzu - Malta boat by pstani, on Flickr


Luzzu - Malta boat by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2012 by Reiver Tipper, on Flickr


Malta by sandroferraz, on Flickr


Malta by sandroferraz, on Flickr


Malta by G.55, on Flickr


High-density housing by David49M, on Flickr


Birgu (Malta). Fort de Sant Àngel by Monestirs Puntcat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Clanger's England, on Flickr


Sheep grazing ..St. PAul's Bay - Malta by jmuscat64, on Flickr


Air Malta A319-111 9H-AEL by Frankie Zahra, on Flickr


Church on the Hill. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Mismah il-Parrocca (Church Square). by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


malta by Fbo_Fan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBY 031 Bedford YMT by Berresfordsmotors, on Flickr


Valletta by albireo2006, on Flickr


Rabat (or Victoria), GOZO by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


Ta Pinu church by pstani, on Flickr


The Inland Sea by pstani, on Flickr


Dwejra Bay 16 by georg.erber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Country walk by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Ms. Information, on Flickr


Untitled by Hayley Ranson, on Flickr


Spinola Bay. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Divers St Julians. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Bars Spinola Bay. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by annlou collins, on Flickr


Gozo - Azure Window by tttd58, on Flickr


Entering the Port of Malta by sandjphotos_, on Flickr


Mgarr Harbor Closeup by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Mgarr, Gozo Island, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Mgarr Harbor On Gozo Island, Malta by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by eagle L8, on Flickr


Malta by eagle L8, on Flickr


Malta by eagle L8, on Flickr


DSC01836 by bendorfphoto, on Flickr


DSC01792 by bendorfphoto, on Flickr


DSC01522 by bendorfphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rear of Rotunda by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Seaside ( Valletta, MALTA ) by giulia.magnante, on Flickr


Iz-Zebbug Gozo by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Malta by eagle L8, on Flickr


Malta by eagle L8, on Flickr


Malta by eagle L8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

historic Malta by Broadway Travel, on Flickr


Triq Il-Mediterren. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


ABM (Another Blue Monday) The harbour of Marsaxlokk, Malta by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Valletta-Malta by MrsRyan2012, on Flickr


Sunrise over Malta by deshealy2002, on Flickr


A new day by deshealy2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


Zejtun by vincezammit, on Flickr


Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


The Great Ditch. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


Valletta by vincezammit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta-holiday-third-day-073 by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


malta-holiday-third-day-046 by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


malta-holiday-third-day-051 by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


malta-holiday-third-day-064 by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


malta-holiday-third-day-067 by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


malta-holiday-third-day-048 by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo by Clanger's England, on Flickr


Gozo by Clanger's England, on Flickr


Gozo by Clanger's England, on Flickr


Gozo by Clanger's England, on Flickr


Gozo by Clanger's England, on Flickr


Stormy Weekend by ChrisLeeVella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Landscapes by ChrisLeeVella, on Flickr


Malta Landscapes by ChrisLeeVella, on Flickr


Malta Landscapes by ChrisLeeVella, on Flickr


IMG_9568 by scottpartee, on Flickr


IMG_9520 by scottpartee, on Flickr


IMG_9573 by scottpartee, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

gorgeous images from The Island of Malta. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Boats in Malta by CiaraCaffrey, on Flickr


Xewkija by potomo, on Flickr


St George's Basilica by potomo, on Flickr


Xewkija by potomo, on Flickr


Xewkija by potomo, on Flickr


Mgarr Ix Xini by potomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by photo.boop, on Flickr


Malta December 20112 by Annabelle Brown, on Flickr


Malta December 2011 Mdina by Annabelle Brown, on Flickr


Malta December 2011 Mdina by Annabelle Brown, on Flickr


Malta-0317b by DivaNoble, on Flickr


St Julian's bay by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julian's bay by ZX-6R, on Flickr


IMG_9580 by scottpartee, on Flickr


IMG_6554 by scottpartee, on Flickr


IMG_6563 by scottpartee, on Flickr


IMG_6560 by scottpartee, on Flickr


IMG_9573 by scottpartee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta | February 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


Malta | February 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


P1050572 by keshree, on Flickr


Malta 2012 by mathry, on Flickr


St Julian's bay by ZX-6R, on Flickr


2145 (105) by ahmed_87jk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema Bay by Mooie Bergen, on Flickr


Valletta by Mooie Bergen, on Flickr


Sliema (Malta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Valletta (Malta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


St.Pauls Cathedral on Malta by roomman, on Flickr


Riviera Bay, Malta. Nikon D3100. DSC_0258. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catwalk by maramillo, on Flickr


DSC_1224-3 by birdlives9, on Flickr


DSC_1278-3 by birdlives9, on Flickr


DSC_1236 by birdlives9, on Flickr


Popeye village by roomman, on Flickr


If you're bored.. by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-009 by musical photo man, on Flickr


Malta-003 by musical photo man, on Flickr


Malta by musical photo man, on Flickr


Malta-019 by musical photo man, on Flickr


Malta-021 by musical photo man, on Flickr


Malta-010 by musical photo man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat houses at ix-Xatt l-Ahmar by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Tranquility by Rudolf Camilleri, on Flickr


Marsalforn Valley by Rudolf Camilleri, on Flickr


View to the south! by roomman, on Flickr


Dingli radar - Maltas highest point by roomman, on Flickr


Viaggi_malta_IMG_9410 by fra_pez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk Harbour by erik shin, on Flickr


Mosta Rotunda by erik shin, on Flickr


Inland sea by erik shin, on Flickr


Gozo by erik shin, on Flickr


Republic St Valetta Malta by Graemeln, on Flickr


Citadel (0021) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Yaiza Pardiñas, on Flickr


Balluta Bay, Malta by Yaiza Pardiñas, on Flickr


Valleta, Malta by Yaiza Pardiñas, on Flickr


Malta 2013 188 by Sarah Harmer1, on Flickr


Malta 2013 312 by Sarah Harmer1, on Flickr


Malta 2013 115 by Sarah Harmer1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta. Gray, sad evening. by lina_photo, on Flickr


DSC_1352-2 by birdlives9, on Flickr


Points And Flights by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Maltese Boats / Luzzu by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlockk by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Tigne - Night/Day by ill-tempered [Jakov Cordina], on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9

Great updates mate! ^^


----------



## christos-greece

#068 Mar 9th - Breakfast view over looking St. Paul square by feiwang417, on Flickr


#067 Mar 8th - Boats at Birźebbugia by feiwang417, on Flickr


The streets of Valletta. Malta. by lina_photo, on Flickr


Watch and rest! . Valletta. Malta. by lina_photo, on Flickr


Azure window..Gozo..Malta by Don Jackson, on Flickr


#067 Mar 8th - Boats at Birźebbugia by feiwang417, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunsets in Malta by Marta Werewolf, on Flickr


malta by faillavin, on Flickr


malta by faillavin, on Flickr


malta by faillavin, on Flickr


malta by faillavin, on Flickr


malta by faillavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1201-3.dng by birdlives9, on Flickr


tierra-de-la-miel by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Malta by nls451, on Flickr


DSCN1087 by lina_photo, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo 2013 494 by hamster!, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo 2013 474 by hamster!, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

you did it again @chris....thanks for awesome photos from Malta. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta by sky_hlv, on Flickr


MSC Splendida in Malta by Roderick Eime, on Flickr


SV Tenacious by duncan.g6jyn, on Flickr


Corner Apartments by duncan.g6jyn, on Flickr


watch towers by seanofselby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Northy tip of Malta by benadams, on Flickr


Northy tip of Malta by benadams, on Flickr


Streets of Valetta by benadams, on Flickr


Streets of Valetta by benadams, on Flickr


Streets of Valetta by benadams, on Flickr


Streets of Valetta by benadams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunny afternoon by Rudolf Camilleri, on Flickr


Sunny afternoon 2 by Rudolf Camilleri, on Flickr


Malta (170) by Gelmina, on Flickr


Malta (211) by Gelmina, on Flickr


Malta (173) by Gelmina, on Flickr


Malta (Valletta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo | March 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


Gozo | March 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


Gozo | March 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


LAPSI_enfused by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr


Let there be light, shadows, sea and wind. by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr


Fomm ir-Rih by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta fishing harbour by Professor S B, on Flickr


Mdina, Malta by poprostuflaga, on Flickr


Minerva and Saga Ruby by Professor S B, on Flickr


Island Sky by Professor S B, on Flickr


DSC08247 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


DSC08025 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSC Fantasia by albireo2006, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk, Malta by benadams, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk, Malta by benadams, on Flickr


malta by chara2014, on Flickr


Ggantija Temples, Malta by ichabodhides, on Flickr


DSC07843 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Fountain at the end of the Mall in Valleta, Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr


looking across Malta from Valletta in the Morning by neilalderney123, on Flickr


Portomaso St Julian's Malta by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr


Portomaso St Julian's Malta by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr


Random Road pics by benadams, on Flickr


Random Road pics by benadams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

st jules by seanofselby, on Flickr


St julians bay by seanofselby, on Flickr


corner shop by seanofselby, on Flickr


crossing by seanofselby, on Flickr


Colonial by seanofselby, on Flickr


side street by seanofselby, on Flickr


Golden towers by seanofselby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Post Box by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr


Grand Harbour Valletta by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr


Grand Harbour Valletta Malta by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr


DSCF0091 by Rita Bais CartOrange, on Flickr


DSCF0073 by Rita Bais CartOrange, on Flickr


DSCF0074 by Rita Bais CartOrange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Malta by Gareth Thomas Griffiths, on Flickr


Malta from Valletta by neilalderney123, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Mgarr Harbour Light Trails by Anthony Scicluna, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta - Upper Barrakka Gardens And Saluting Battery - 14th March 2013-4.jpg by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta - Lower Barrakka Gardens - 15th March 2013-1.jpg by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0384 by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


DSC_0349 by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


DSC_0374 by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


DSC_0399 by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


Malta by sky_hlv, on Flickr


DSC_0331 by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julian's bay by night by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


Malta (Valletta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta (Mellieha Beach) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta (Valletta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta (Valletta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta (Valletta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta (Valletta) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset of Valletta by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


Sunset of Valletta by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


Street of Valletta by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


Gozo Cathedral by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


Gozo Cathedral by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


STOP by maramillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ombrellas colours by aurora betty, on Flickr


437 Final Day by peagreenbus, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Azure Window, Gozo by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


Azure Window, Gozo by LukaszBorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA 2011 by nyon45, on Flickr


MALTA 2011 by nyon45, on Flickr


MALTA 2011 by nyon45, on Flickr


MALTA 2011 by nyon45, on Flickr


MALTA 2011 by nyon45, on Flickr


MALTA 2011 by nyon45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


Azure Window by ziigii, on Flickr


Untitled by ziigii, on Flickr


Untitled by ziigii, on Flickr


Malta by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Malta by sky_hlv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Costa & Bell by Tony Sammut, on Flickr


Costa Favolosa by Tony Sammut, on Flickr


Already lit lanterns ... Evening in Valletta. Malta. by lina_photo, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Mdina & Rabat, Malta, November 2012 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The old couple, the lantern and the sea by Shepard4711, on Flickr


Stairs by Shepard4711, on Flickr


Abandoned building by Shepard4711, on Flickr


Popeye Village, Malta by Shepard4711, on Flickr


Malta by neilalderney123, on Flickr


Gozo (Malta) by mosin01, on Flickr


Malta by arnimLD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Bay by Alex-397, on Flickr


Riviera Bay (4) by Alex-397, on Flickr


Riviera Bay (2) by Alex-397, on Flickr


Farming plots at Mellieħa by Alex-397, on Flickr


View from Paradise Bay Hotel (3) by Alex-397, on Flickr


Comino by Alex-397, on Flickr


Mdina (2) by Alex-397, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Water - water als verkoelend element by _Luc1992, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Riviera Bay by Alex-397, on Flickr


Comino by Alex-397, on Flickr


Mellieħa by Alex-397, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina from the bus by DaveGray, on Flickr


Mdina Gate by DaveGray, on Flickr


Medina Gothic by DaveGray, on Flickr


Triq Villegaignon view by DaveGray, on Flickr


Maltese by James Oesi, on Flickr


Talisman C by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Harbour by ssathish99, on Flickr


Valletta Harbour by ssathish99, on Flickr


Valletta by adelynnechao, on Flickr


Is-Salvatur terraced area by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


St. Joseph Parish Church, Msida, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo by albireo2006, on Flickr


Indian Empress by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Rock Pools after sunset, Dwerja, Gozo, Malta by davebyford01, on Flickr


The Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta by davebyford01, on Flickr


Xlendi Bay, Gozo, Malta by davebyford01, on Flickr


Grand Harbour, Valletta, Malta by davebyford01, on Flickr


Valletta Grand Harbour, Malta by davebyford01, on Flickr


DSC_0689 by adamcedler, on Flickr


San Lawrenz (0043) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Malta, Gozo, Mgarr by poprostuflaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xlendi, high & Low edges by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Xlendi Cliffs by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Victoria's urban area by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Sunset through the arch by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Untitled by jmmullett, on Flickr


Untitled by jmmullett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Innenstadt von Valletta - Downtown Valletta by Kat-i, on Flickr


Enge Gassen in Valletta - Narrow alleys in downtown Valletta by Kat-i, on Flickr


Golden Bay, Malta. by Gheorghia89, on Flickr


... by m_i_m, on Flickr


Eucalyptus trees by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


San Julian. Malta. by carmen.costa, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Boats of Comino island, Ponta tal-Marfa, Malta Majjistral, Malta


Malta: Comino, Blue Lagoon by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Marsalforno, Gozo island, Malta


Gozo (Malta): Marsalforn by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Fishsermen at Xlendi village, Gozo island, Malta


Gozo (Malta): Xlendi by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

St. Joseph Parish Church, Msida, Malta


St. Joseph Parish Church, Msida, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Street of Valletta, Malta


Valletta by daria z., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Marsaxlokk traditional fishing village, South-eastern Malta


Marsaxlokk by c3nes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

The cathedral of Il-Mellieħa, Ix-Xagħra ta' Barra, Masta, Malta Majjistral, Malta


The cathedral of Il-Mellieħa by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Sliema town, Northeast Malta


Sliema at night by Vitality.Name, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

The Red Tower / St. Agatha's Tower overlooking Mellieha Bay in Malta


The Red Tower / St. Agatha's Tower overlooking Mellieha Bay in Malta. by Aspex Design: Photos by Dean Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Market in Gozo island, Malta


Market in Gozo, Malta by NikoncameraG, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Balconies in the Old Theatre Street, Valletta, Malta


Valletta by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Popeye Village (Sweethaven Village), Anchor Bay, North-west Malta


Popeye Village, Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Mdina Street - Malta


Mdina Street - Malta by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

San Niklaw Bay, Comino island, Malta


San Niklaw Bay / Il-Qala ta' San Niklaw by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tieqa Żerqa by CyberMiette, on Flickr


Għajn Tuffieħa by MIgracionTOtal, on Flickr


Dwejra - Gozo by CellarDoor56, on Flickr


malta 2013 027 by tiggkat, on Flickr


La Valetta - Malta (6) by joseluisad2013, on Flickr


Dwejra / Azure Window - Gozo by CellarDoor56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA by DARETH07, on Flickr


Mdina - Streets of the Quiet City - 1 by gary8345, on Flickr


Mdina - Streets of the Quiet City - 4 by gary8345, on Flickr


Malta Sliema 7 by politikpress, on Flickr


Malta Sliema 8 by politikpress, on Flickr


Malta Sliema 5 by politikpress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from Mdina - Malta by PCGF, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by thepoucherfamily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Small boat off Malta coast by The Orpington Photographic Society, on Flickr


Malta by luigibruno, on Flickr


Les Trois Cités (Malte) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


Malta by luigibruno, on Flickr


Malta by luigibruno, on Flickr


Malta by luigibruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Blue Grotto by Barry Cawdell, on Flickr


Malta Sunset Reflections by Barry Cawdell, on Flickr


Malta Leaving Portamaso Marina by Barry Cawdell, on Flickr


Malta Portomaso Marina by Barry Cawdell, on Flickr


Malta Waiting For Lunch by Barry Cawdell, on Flickr


Malta St Juliens Bay by Barry Cawdell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Air by albireo2006, on Flickr


Blue Grotto, Malta by vickyshaw77, on Flickr


Medina, Malta by vickyshaw77, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo, Malta by vickyshaw77, on Flickr


Ventana Azul. Isla de Gozo. Malta by Sonia Maria Sanchez, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Maritime Museum by chirrob, on Flickr


IMGP1763_malta by Jean Michel Daoudal, on Flickr


IMGP2207_malta by Jean Michel Daoudal, on Flickr


IMGP1477_malta by Jean Michel Daoudal, on Flickr


IMGP1537_malta by Jean Michel Daoudal, on Flickr


IMGP2442_malta by Jean Michel Daoudal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MLT by k_____owalski, on Flickr


MLT by k_____owalski, on Flickr


MLT by k_____owalski, on Flickr


MLT by k_____owalski, on Flickr


MLT by k_____owalski, on Flickr


MLT by k_____owalski, on Flickr


----------



## BikeTeam

is there strict building codes? seems like many of the buildings are classical.
very few modern style ones?


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by xjiauk, on Flickr


Valletta buildings by kurjuz, on Flickr


Valletta Buildings by donscara, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta - Grandmaster's Palace - Neptune's Courtyard by JulesFoto, on Flickr


Piccadilly, London, England by Fragga, on Flickr


Waterfront Buildings. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little Armier, Malta by Fredosingas, on Flickr


St. Julian's, Malta at night by flickphoto10, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon 03 by marck wells, on Flickr


DSC_2865 by pennimages, on Flickr


DSC_0776 by pennimages, on Flickr


Malta 20100610 071-Spinola Bay Signed by CRDPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by ababerlin, on Flickr


Gozo from Selmun, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Malta by Janerik Sundh, on Flickr


Malta - Valletta by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


Malta - Victoria Gate by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


Malta - Ready to fire by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


Malta by Janerik Sundh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dockyard & L Isla - Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Golden Bay - Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Grand Harbour 3 by gary8345, on Flickr


BAROQUE STREETS OF VALLETTA by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Malta small101 by tonyidaho, on Flickr


CIMG3527 by tokyotiger, on Flickr


CIMG3468 by tokyotiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gozo by viandeviolet, on Flickr


Grand Harbour by albireo2006, on Flickr


Marsalforn, Gozo by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Marsalforn, Gozo by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Dockyard & L Isla - Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


The Victory Bell - Valletta, Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greetings from Gozo by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Greetings from Comino Island, Malta by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


The Azure Window (reflections) by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Ghajn Tuffieha Bay #3 - Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Panoramic view, Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Malta-1.jpg by dfoster.81, on Flickr


Malta by trimbleous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3461 by Diste92, on Flickr


L1011629 Valletta dark sky - web by smoothlennie, on Flickr


BAROQUE STREETS OF MALTA by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by trimbleous, on Flickr


Valletta harbour by loki13, on Flickr


Valletta 1 by loki13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En Picada by Yayomagno, on Flickr


Vestigio Colorinche, Valleta by Yayomagno, on Flickr


Paseando por Valleta by Yayomagno, on Flickr


The Azure Window (reflections) by In2ShФФT, on Flickr


Farmland by maistora, on Flickr


Boat by Antonello_v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Kayleigh Ghiot Photography, on Flickr


In the harbour of Marsaxlokk, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


Gozo - Panorama by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


IMG_8214 - Malta - Blue Grotto - 3HDR2 - Fotopedia - NIKCEP4 by jossarisfoto, on Flickr


IMG_8328 - Malta - Blue Grotto - 3HDR2 - Fotopedia - NIKCEP4 by jossarisfoto, on Flickr


Splash by 441K9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta At Dawn by albireo2006, on Flickr


Valletta Skyline by itinerantlondoner, on Flickr


Valletta Skyline by cliff.hellis, on Flickr


Malta skyline at sunset by Joanne_H, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3373 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset Four by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Valletta Old City Skyline II by Wes Rivers, on Flickr


City layers of Valletta by Allard One, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the shades ! by Craig Sunter *Click-64*, on Flickr


IMG_9959 - Arbeitskopie 2 by photoja, on Flickr


San Dimitri by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Azure Window & Cliffs, Gozo Malta [2851*1900] by redditpictures, on Flickr


Malta | Summer 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


Malta | Summer 2013 by rachelae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parking Lot by 8#X, on Flickr


Valletta Harbour, Malta by rayyaro, on Flickr


Palace Balcony by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Portes des Bombes, Floriana, Malta by Tony Sammut, on Flickr


Across the bay by APM Alex, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by trimbleous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Armed Forces of Malta new military assets 2013 by maltatoday.com.mt, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk Malta by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


BAROQUE STREETS OF MALTA by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


BAROQUE STREETS OF MALTA by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Malta, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fishing Village, Marsaxlokk, Malta by Drrmddl, on Flickr


Valetta, Malta by Drrmddl, on Flickr


Malta-Valetta by diannacrumpler, on Flickr


Malta -Valetta by diannacrumpler, on Flickr


Marina in Vittoriosa - Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Malta sea port by oswald.caruana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

001_5204 by sckam668, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Refuelling. by Dahol, on Flickr


Fort Saint Angelo Malta Island by Web Designing Company - Infoway LLC, on Flickr


VALLETTA MALTA by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Crowded by 8#X, on Flickr


Trip to Malta, 2010 by VictoriaJZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riposo a Villa Adriana (Tivoli -Roma) by Tumbalalaika, on Flickr


Gozo in Winter by Ta Nikol Gallery, Victoria, Gozo, on Flickr


Arrival of the Boats by barboravalockova, on Flickr


A Blast from the Past by barboravalockova, on Flickr


Red Fort by andylci, on Flickr


Gozo by andylci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-1212-5943 by DFW-Photo, on Flickr


Igrexa by RMeigasblue, on Flickr


Valetta (12) by Paradasos, on Flickr


Valetta (8) by Paradasos, on Flickr


Valetta (18) by Paradasos, on Flickr


Big Building (2) by Paradasos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TSES by TevinAF, on Flickr


Full Moon by TevinAF, on Flickr


Taxi rank by David J Manning, on Flickr


Azure Arch, Gozo by dahol2, on Flickr


unexpected wave by julkiev, on Flickr


valletta 005 by mariagoretta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by lostforideas, on Flickr


Valletta Waterfront by lostforideas, on Flickr


Malta - Promenade by BoBCita, on Flickr


Malta 2 by Tobb85, on Flickr


Malta 1 by Tobb85, on Flickr


Aqueduct by Jonathon Austin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by emelbee, on Flickr


Malta by emelbee, on Flickr


Malta by emelbee, on Flickr


Malta by emelbee, on Flickr


Mdina city gate by APM Alex, on Flickr


Torre Malta by Óscar G Picorel, on Flickr


----------



## abdelka37

beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Cardphone by Jon Ander Rabadan, on Flickr


Malta by Sherpa Expeditions, on Flickr


Gozo Malta by Sherpa Expeditions, on Flickr


Gozo Malta by Sherpa Expeditions, on Flickr


Malta by Sherpa Expeditions, on Flickr


Xwejni Bay Malta by Sherpa Expeditions, on Flickr


Gozo Malta by Sherpa Expeditions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta | Dengli by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Malta | Golden Bay by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Le saline di Gozo, Malta by danielalegotta, on Flickr


Malta 167 by denise.ninno, on Flickr


Malta 151 by denise.ninno, on Flickr


Malta 142 by denise.ninno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Valletta by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Valletta by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Valletta by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Valletta by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Valletta by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BAROQUE STREETS OF MALTA by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


Fort St. Angelo by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


Fort St. Angelo by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


Senglea by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


Evening, Senglea waterfront by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


DSC_6745 by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo at night by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Fort by iainthomson84, on Flickr


PICT0082 by iainthomson84, on Flickr


PICT0055 by iainthomson84, on Flickr


Malta by lucrezia.laccetti, on Flickr


Malta by maria sf, on Flickr


Malta/documenta by nilszeuner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by kosmopolitin, on Flickr


Malta, Mgarr by Andrei Kuznetcov, on Flickr


View from the walls by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


Maltese Parliament entrance by stephen_dedalus, on Flickr


AMANECE EN LA VALETA ( MALTA ) by marthinotf, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Andrei Kuznetcov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha Bay by Night by ndancona, on Flickr


Malta by txemapamundi, on Flickr


Malta by txemapamundi, on Flickr


Malta by txemapamundi, on Flickr


Malta by cesare55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta bei Nacht by 704390, on Flickr


P1190872.jpg by Captain Ed, on Flickr


P1190874.jpg by Captain Ed, on Flickr


Aerial_Dwejra by hostelmalti, on Flickr


Victoria/Rabat from the air - Citadel close-up by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


DSC06907 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Matris, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk by Fran Villamil, on Flickr


Comino by Fran Villamil, on Flickr


Untitled by robertebejer, on Flickr


Gozo --- Ta' Pinu by Drinu C, on Flickr


Gozo --- Mgarr Harbour by Drinu C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paradise by NikkiEijkelenboom, on Flickr


Wied il-Ghajn by Night - Malta by kawkijeff, on Flickr


Kalanka -Dellimara by kawkijeff, on Flickr


malta . by AlanHowe.away on holiday ., on Flickr


Gozo --- Dwejra --- Azzure Window by Drinu C, on Flickr


Citadella by Drinu C, on Flickr


Gozo --- Mgarr Harbour by Drinu C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serene Sunset by RedXibi, on Flickr


8 by karol_jaworski, on Flickr


The view from Nadur: Ghajnsielem in Gozo with Comino Island in the centre and Malta in the background. by leslievella64, on Flickr


Malta - La Valletta - Upper Barrakka Gardens by ivan.cortellessa, on Flickr


Malta - San Giulian - Spinola bay by ivan.cortellessa, on Flickr


Come Violante si è finalmente innamorata di Gozo by Donatella Cinelli Colombini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pjazza San Pawl, Aquarium by kestrel49, on Flickr


Pjazza San Pawl, Aquarium by kestrel49, on Flickr


Pjazza San Pawl by kestrel49, on Flickr


Marfa Bay - Malta by Antonio Zanghì, on Flickr


Malta, porto by Marco LiK, on Flickr


Malta, panorama by Marco LiK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

I'm shocked with the beauty of Malta. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Kerbside Pumps by Peter Leigh50, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by photography by Paul Reid, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by photography by Paul Reid, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by photography by Paul Reid, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by photography by Paul Reid, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by photography by Paul Reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asphodelus aestivus (1) (Liliaceae) © W. Barthlott, Lotus-Salvinia.de, (Malta 4-1993) by lotus.salvinia, on Flickr


Marsalforn, Gozo by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


COINED_WEB_NET_Malta_Sliema_008 by COINED Fotos, on Flickr


Malta by diaframma8, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo, Upper Barrakka Gardens Saluting Battery View by NoelBorg, on Flickr


President's Palace Balcony Detail by NoelBorg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Landtrain mixer (1280x887) by roger.[email protected], on Flickr


Mosta church... The Church of the Assumption of Our Lady.(sometimes shortened to as The Mosta Dome) by AlanHowe.on catch up..., on Flickr


Malta-Selects-9 by migsigaming, on Flickr


fotofranky1-0010 by fotofranky1, on Flickr


Rush Hour in Sliema by 704390, on Flickr


Mellieha Parish Church- Malta by flickphoto10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autobus en Malta by dedaimiel, on Flickr


Cruise under Spotlight by norbert.grima, on Flickr


Marsalforn Sunrise by norbert.grima, on Flickr


Fungus Rock by bradders221, on Flickr


Valletta Cruise Port by NoelBorg, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo with the Maltese Flag by NoelBorg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Salt Pans Sunset by anniew69, on Flickr


Dark Knight by Ninpuu Kamui, on Flickr


Copy+Paste by Ninpuu Kamui, on Flickr


Ta' Pinu by anniew69, on Flickr


Sunset from Sanap Cliffs by anniew69, on Flickr


Maltese Sunset... Maltas Golden Bay... by AlanHowe.on catch up..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triq il-Republika #Valletta #malta by Mifsud.co, on Flickr


Cafe, Malta by just hold still, on Flickr


Full Spin at the Xwejni Bay Washing Machine by anniew69, on Flickr


IMG_0054 by Pilar eñe, on Flickr


IMG_0043 by Pilar eñe, on Flickr


IMG_0058 by Pilar eñe, on Flickr


P1010065 by michaelcerny64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aeropuerto de Malta by Dani Carmona, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by johnandebs, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by johnandebs, on Flickr


IMG_1747 by Diana Proschniewski, on Flickr


Colombus 2 & Main Schiff 2 HDR by Tony Sammut, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta, 27 juni 2012 (2) by leo spee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

C'è chi c'ha... by eldanzante, on Flickr


Looking at Comino & Malta from Qala by anniew69, on Flickr


SUNRISE ON MALTA by Brigita Amey by brigita.amey, on Flickr


98878 preserved Malta (P) 32YUK by kbusman, on Flickr


Malta Harbour Sunset by Omoidexx, on Flickr


IMG_1737 by Diana Proschniewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Sheppie Dunbar, on Flickr


St Julians bay, Malta by ssathish99, on Flickr


Malta 2007 008 by Malcolm Payne, on Flickr


Malta 2007 001 by Malcolm Payne, on Flickr


Malta 2007 006 by Malcolm Payne, on Flickr


Malta 2007 037 by Malcolm Payne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbour Cruise by Jocelyn 777, on Flickr


Non si può imparare ad amare... by gabriele greco, on Flickr


untitled-2malta by birdlives9, on Flickr


Cunard - MS Queen Victoria - Overcast Weather by NoelBorg, on Flickr


Fort St. Angelo, Guardiola Gardens, Senglea by NoelBorg, on Flickr


20130830D_7888e by jcn, on Flickr


----------



## enforces

Hi. Thanks for upload my photos... All photos you can see in my Flickr Account
- Gozo http://www.flickr.com/photos/enforces/sets/72157634695098884/
- Malta http://www.flickr.com/photos/enforces/sets/72157634460038922/


----------



## christos-greece

@enforces: Welcome; i might use more from your photos


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo buildings by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Gharb - Gozo, Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Maltese knights in Lower Barakka Gardens, Valletta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Fishermans church. by AlanHowe.on catch up..., on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Brian Bollig, on Flickr


Xlendi Cliff Clouds by anniew69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Travel / Malta by Lyo nya, on Flickr


Malta, Valletta by stefan.antje, on Flickr


Malta September 2013 by RubyRed06, on Flickr


Valletta square - Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


The Gate - La Isla, Three Cities, Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Rabat restaurant sign - Gozo, Malta by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort Sant Angelo, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


St. Peter's Pool, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


The Three cities, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


La Valletta, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


Luzzu in La Valletta, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


Sunset in La Valletta, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


Xewkija Dome in Gozo, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blick auf Valetta Malta 2009.jpg by daniel-ster, on Flickr


Ronds dans l'eau by pierrelion, on Flickr


Gozo Salt Flats by DTography, on Flickr


A big hole in blue by mafiland, on Flickr


Gozo by csasziii, on Flickr


Luzzu in La Valletta, Malta by Andanuche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20130830D_7958e by jcn, on Flickr


Mellieha Bay - Night by ndancona, on Flickr


Saluting Battery, Valletta, Malta by Chickenhawk72, on Flickr


Saluting Battery, Valletta, Malta by Chickenhawk72, on Flickr


Saluting Battery, Valletta, Malta by Chickenhawk72, on Flickr


Postcards from Malta by Sz4r1ej, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Julians, Malta (HDR) by ssathish99, on Flickr


HDR Valetta by allenthepostman, on Flickr


HDR Valletta by allenthepostman, on Flickr


Mosta by allenthepostman, on Flickr


HDR Azure Window by allenthepostman, on Flickr


104 by Simon Wa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: The moon, Sliema morning by Ben124., on Flickr


Red Castle by grixti, on Flickr


Cathedral, Valetta, Malta by Gtarman1401, on Flickr


Hilly street by Gtarman1401, on Flickr


Flying over Golden Bay and Riviera Bay by claude.attard.bezzina, on Flickr


2013 Malta by thatgirlgardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0373 by Kenneth Gerlach, on Flickr


Ducks Village Malta by Kenneth Gerlach, on Flickr


Sailing ship Amazon U.K. by Kenneth Gerlach, on Flickr


Leyland Malta Bus by Kenneth Gerlach, on Flickr


coming in to land... by allenthepostman, on Flickr


K7__8023.jpg by dcteam62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: on our way to Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta by khadijanaitbarka, on Flickr


Malta: on our way to Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


The Grand Harbor from Valletta, Malta by Brian Bollig, on Flickr


Malta by khadijanaitbarka, on Flickr


Malta by khadijanaitbarka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


sundown on the roof by allenthepostman, on Flickr


Mosta street by allenthepostman, on Flickr


The Golden Hour by allenthepostman, on Flickr


Sunset on Valetta by aleruitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


Malta: view from Valetta by Ben124., on Flickr


Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


Untitled by Marco Bianchi Tiraboschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Malta by 68singh, on Flickr


Watch tower, over Gnejna bay by brg_mr, on Flickr


Costa Voyager entering Valletta Grand Harbour, Malta, 03.X.2013 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta. by [email protected], on Flickr


Malta: Gozo ferry by Ben124., on Flickr


DSC_5357 by bendorfphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Salim Shadid, on Flickr


Malta by Salim Shadid, on Flickr


Malta by Salim Shadid, on Flickr


Malta: seen from the sea, Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta: seen from the sea, Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


Azure Window, Gozo, Dwejra, Malta by Steve Tunzi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta: Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta: Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


Valletta Harbour by schulz.steffen, on Flickr


Malta by schulz.steffen, on Flickr


Malta by schulz.steffen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xwieni Bay, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr


Tower_edited-1 by pbradyinct, on Flickr


Sunset in Malta, view on Gozo by Hans Woltering, on Flickr


Xatt L´Ahmar, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr


Barrakka Gardens in Malta by Runner Lee, on Flickr


Notte Bianca, Valletta, Malta 05-X-2013 by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spain,Italy,Greece & Malta 2013 094 by paulh3uk, on Flickr


Spain,Italy,Greece & Malta 2013 098 by paulh3uk, on Flickr


Gashri Valley, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr


Gashri Valley, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr


Malta: Gozo by Ben124., on Flickr


DSC_5646f2 by mawenphotos, on Flickr


DSC_5498f2 by mawenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Xlendi Bay, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr


IMG_0220 by dominicmahoney, on Flickr


Inception Street by Andy S-D, on Flickr


Dinner by Andy S-D, on Flickr


Bay by Andy S-D, on Flickr


porsches by hadrian_mansueto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Docked in Malta by Runner Lee, on Flickr


BUS 154 by Plaxton Fan, on Flickr


GVA 301 by Plaxton Fan, on Flickr


BUS 006 by Plaxton Fan, on Flickr


Sliema by susan_k_dailey, on Flickr


Valetta by susan_k_dailey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window evening glow by Pete37038, on Flickr


The power of sea by sbrizio, on Flickr


Popeye village HDR by sbrizio, on Flickr


Water/Rocks by sbrizio, on Flickr


die Katze und das Meer by Frederike Aiello Photography, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk by Frederike Aiello Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mnajdra Megalithic Temple (3600-3200 BC) by dr_zoidberg, on Flickr


Valletta by Ronny Siegel, on Flickr


Valletta - Palace of the Grand Master by Ronny Siegel, on Flickr


Valletta - Balcony by Ronny Siegel, on Flickr


Valletta - Lower Barrakka Gardens by Ronny Siegel, on Flickr


Valletta - Our Lady of Victories Church by Ronny Siegel, on Flickr


Valletta at night by matthew.scerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Explomondo, on Flickr


Malta by Explomondo, on Flickr


Malta by Explomondo, on Flickr


Malta by Explomondo, on Flickr


Gozo by Explomondo, on Flickr


Malta by Explomondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20131013_125650[1] by ADC Group, on Flickr


20131013_125930[1] by ADC Group, on Flickr


20131013_113436[1] by ADC Group, on Flickr


20131010_171847[1] by ADC Group, on Flickr


Mein Schiff two. by Tony Sammut, on Flickr


Malta by Explomondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic by svaalbard, on Flickr


La Valletta … Mediterranean see. by xeniussonar, on Flickr


Valletta a primavera by anna_phtravel, on Flickr


P1050153 by henk kip, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon by Zimon_, on Flickr


The fortified city of Valletta guarding the entrance to two harbours, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


IMG_0215_tonemapped pixlr signed by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DOORS OF MALTA by lirakisphotography, on Flickr


Victoria Gate, Valletta by pamb1309, on Flickr


autumn yet? by Justin__Case, on Flickr


Saint Paul's church in Rabat by aleruitte, on Flickr


Malta: Gozo, Azure Window by Ben124., on Flickr


xxDSC04135 by joemeilak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Adios, gracias por el viaje. by Di Gutti, on Flickr


P1010895 by piggottkevin, on Flickr


P1010910 by piggottkevin, on Flickr


P1010905 by piggottkevin, on Flickr


P1010906 by piggottkevin, on Flickr


P1010894 by piggottkevin, on Flickr


IMG_2733 by baker070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cueva de Ghar Dalam by Di Gutti, on Flickr


Valletta - Dock Yards by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


Blue Grotto by Jorge Kzão, on Flickr


Night Valetta by aircoooled karma, on Flickr


Balconies by aircoooled karma, on Flickr


i colori di Malta by anna_phtravel, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

I went on holiday to Malta this summer. Check my pictures here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652458


----------



## christos-greece

50 Cent by Pete37038, on Flickr


Malerbank by werner1943, on Flickr


Malta: Valetta by Ben124., on Flickr


Isla de Gozo. Basilica Ta'Pinu. Malta by escandio, on Flickr


Las tres ciudades. Victoriosa. Malta by escandio, on Flickr


Isla de Gozo. 'Fungus Rock'. Malta by escandio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Elsim by albireo2006, on Flickr


Sliema al tramonto by Orix.C., on Flickr


Malta by motokatsusunagawa, on Flickr


Malta by motokatsusunagawa, on Flickr


Malta by motokatsusunagawa, on Flickr


Scenes from Malta by marioborg50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2013 by Ösi 58, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by Ösi 58, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by Ösi 58, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by Ösi 58, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by Ösi 58, on Flickr


Malta 2013 by Ösi 58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ferry to Gozo, Malta - 4 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Ferry to Gozo, Malta - 7 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Ferry to Gozo, Malta - 1 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Ferry to Gozo, Malta - 6 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Ferry to Gozo, Malta - 5 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Ferry to Gozo, Malta - 9 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk, Malta. by @[email protected] {Away a lot at the moment), on Flickr


untitled-2malta-2 by birdlives9, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta - 48 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta - 46 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta - 49 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta - 47 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta - 43 by Markus Erbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 031 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


Malta 051 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


Malta 053 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


Malta 041 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


Malta 010 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


Malta 003 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


Malta 057 by Jorge Costa Reis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

137 by jamesclifford1, on Flickr


097 by jamesclifford1, on Flickr


123 by jamesclifford1, on Flickr


138 by jamesclifford1, on Flickr


119 by jamesclifford1, on Flickr


129 by jamesclifford1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CAV DI MALTA by cimo999, on Flickr


St. Georges Bay, Malta by rabihh, on Flickr


Blue Window, Malta by Jordi_CG, on Flickr


Blue Window, Malta by Jordi_CG, on Flickr


Comino, Malta by Jordi_CG, on Flickr


c-20130916-P1020169 by jettestphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by MIgracionTOtal, on Flickr


Untitled by edward 110247, on Flickr


Malta: Sliema by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta: Sliema by Ben124., on Flickr


Sliema Nightscape by Nick D'Ancona Photography, on Flickr


Malta: Sliema by Ben124., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Loneliness Of The Palmtree by MIgracionTOtal, on Flickr


Magic picture from Malta! by lina_photo, on Flickr


Untitled by edward 110247, on Flickr


Malta box windows - web-1 by d hannon, on Flickr


WP_20130902_008 by Kalijuga, on Flickr


WP_20130902_010 by Kalijuga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Silent City Mdina Malta 34 by photosunlight, on Flickr


The Silent City Mdina Malta 31 by photosunlight, on Flickr


The Silent City Mdina Malta 27 by photosunlight, on Flickr


The Silent City Mdina Malta 20 by photosunlight, on Flickr


St Pauls Bay Malta 1 by photosunlight, on Flickr


MALTA Mdina 2013 7393 by Devimeuxbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk 5 by axises, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk 2 by axises, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk 4 by axises, on Flickr


The Silent City Mdina Malta 34 by photosunlight, on Flickr


The Silent City Mdina Malta 33 by photosunlight, on Flickr


Golden Bay Beach Malta 12 by photosunlight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Sliema by Ben124., on Flickr


Valletta Waterfront, Malta by MalvernMike, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


Casa Rossa by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


View Overlooking Qawra and Bugibba in Malta by markpci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


Ghain Tuffiena Bay by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


Balconi maltesi by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo by Purple sea donkey, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo by Purple sea donkey, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo by Purple sea donkey, on Flickr


Malta & Gozo by Purple sea donkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Balconi maltesi by eastwood_clint, on Flickr


Lightning in Mellieha Striking the Sea by markpci, on Flickr


Xlendi at night by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Xlendi bay (0223) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


Malta by calleja2, on Flickr


malta by davide braga ph., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manoel Island by dr_zoidberg, on Flickr


Oasis Tours (St Pauls Bay, Malta) SPY 001 in Valletta. by Gobbiner on Tour, on Flickr


IMG_1978-1-2 by James van Eden, on Flickr


Birgu Bay by mystrg, on Flickr


Dwiera, Gozo. by [email protected], on Flickr


View of Vittoriosa by mystrg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

valetta malta by lugano27, on Flickr


malta by lugano27, on Flickr


valetta by lugano27, on Flickr


010609-N-6544L-158: by ManandSpace, on Flickr


090106-N-6544L-166 by ManandSpace, on Flickr


the back yard by Sinivaki, on Flickr


the harbor by Sinivaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Valetta view by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta: Valetta view by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta: Valetta by Ben124., on Flickr


Malta, Gozo, Victoria by Marco Cavallon, on Flickr


Grand Holiday by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Malta, Gozo by Marco Cavallon, on Flickr


Firing Cannon by New Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by moricebauer, on Flickr


Malta, La Valletta - St. John's Co-Cathedral by Marco Cavallon, on Flickr


Malta view by Ben124., on Flickr


St. Paul's Church in Rabat by glynspencer, on Flickr


Traditional Maltese Alleyway (Triq San Pietru, Mdina) by glynspencer, on Flickr


Triq Il-Gdida, Siggiewi by glynspencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eclipse by albireo2006, on Flickr


NewTheatre, Valletta, Malta by New Discoveries, on Flickr


Paying Their Respects. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


Marching Band. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


MALTA 2013 by Interway Idiomas, on Flickr


Q1 Under Construction by New Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing Car. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


The Bay At Night. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


Enemies? by albireo2006, on Flickr


Mġarr, Gozo by Christophe Lambin, on Flickr


Early Warning! by Michael-Malta, on Flickr


Сметливый by albireo2006, on Flickr


Local Produce... by Michael 43123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beyond Repair by dench26, on Flickr


Sea Dogs. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


Boarding Comino Ferry. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


Malta: Mdina by Ben124., on Flickr


Aquarium Buggiba. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


Malta: Cats by Ben124., on Flickr


Port of La Valletta … Malta by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr


Fortified - Valletta, Malta by KLHeyer, on Flickr


SDC10265 by stephen.ward1990, on Flickr


Valletta arrival by KLHeyer, on Flickr


Youth on the Move -Malta by EU Social, on Flickr


Youth on the Move - Malta by EU Social, on Flickr


Youth on the Move - Malta by EU Social, on Flickr


Youth on the Move - Malta by EU Social, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Down to the sea by dahol2, on Flickr


Blue Grotto by Hélio Dias, on Flickr


Gozo (Malta) by Cleotina Sánchez, on Flickr


Milky Way by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


Marsascala bay by Hélio Dias, on Flickr


malta mornng by stevefge, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Grotto by Sheriff Ads, on Flickr


Blue Grotta by Sheriff Ads, on Flickr


Gozo, Malta by Enphy, on Flickr


TudorT_Malta_Nov2013_087 by Tudor Turcu, on Flickr


TudorT_Malta_Nov2013_082 by Tudor Turcu, on Flickr


TudorT_Malta_Nov2013_097 by Tudor Turcu, on Flickr


TudorT_Malta_Nov2013_080 by Tudor Turcu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Pio Olivieri, on Flickr


La Valletta by Pio Olivieri, on Flickr


La Valletta by Pio Olivieri, on Flickr


La Valletta by Pio Olivieri, on Flickr


Mdina by Pio Olivieri, on Flickr


bay view by stevefge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


Malta, dicembre 2013 by pieri.lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Gozo by pineider, on Flickr


Malta: Gozo by pineider, on Flickr


Malta Valletta 2013 by rogerguillamet, on Flickr


Malta Port 2013 by rogerguillamet, on Flickr


Gozo by pineider, on Flickr


Double Bay. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgu --- Waterfront by Drinu C, on Flickr


Malta --- Grand Harbour by Drinu C, on Flickr


Grand Harbour Malta (Malta) 16-12-2013 by camenzulimark, on Flickr


CG61 USS Monterey (Malta) 16-12-2013. by camenzulimark, on Flickr


Ghajnsielem Sunset by norbert.grima, on Flickr


Gozo by pineider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LN-RKG LMML 17-12-2013 by camenzulimark, on Flickr


Valletta- Malta by Francesca M.Fiorella, on Flickr


Valletta- Malta by Francesca M.Fiorella, on Flickr


malta.... by pineider, on Flickr


Yes that is a cannon. by miloova, on Flickr


IMG_7918 by chairmanchad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

USS Monterey by albireo2006, on Flickr


Valletta by anton.anfecore, on Flickr


Fort by anton.anfecore, on Flickr


Malta 2013: back to valletta by pineider, on Flickr


Malta 2013: back to valletta by pineider, on Flickr


Malta by geekygirlnyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9/27 by Misu terrya, on Flickr


6/27 by Misu terrya, on Flickr


1/27 by Misu terrya, on Flickr


4/27 by Misu terrya, on Flickr


13/27 by Misu terrya, on Flickr


Sunset in Sliema, Malta by mrkashuro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

blue malta by pineider, on Flickr


blue malta by pineider, on Flickr


A typical street Malta by mrd.austin, on Flickr


Malta Countryside by camenzulimark, on Flickr


Maltese Counrtyside Valley by camenzulimark, on Flickr


VALLETA (Malta) by Cleotina Sánchez, on Flickr


GOZO (Malta) by Cleotina Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TC-JPL LMML 21-12-2013 by camenzulimark, on Flickr


CAROZZIN VALLETTA MALTA by edgarpaulcasha, on Flickr


Valletta at dusk by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


131219-N-QL471-090 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr


131219-N-QL471-007 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr


Christmas in Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Sliema promenade and view of Valletta, Malta by mrkashuro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

No words to describe that paradise!!

:drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Project Malta 2013 by szombatig, on Flickr


Project Malta 2013 by szombatig, on Flickr


Project Malta 2013 by szombatig, on Flickr


Project Malta 2013 by szombatig, on Flickr


Project Malta 2013 by szombatig, on Flickr


Project Malta 2013 by szombatig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dawn, St.Julians by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


malta - last few hours by pineider, on Flickr


Malta December 2013 by ebyrne41, on Flickr


Malta December 2013 by ebyrne41, on Flickr


Malta December 2013 by ebyrne41, on Flickr


Malta December 2013 by ebyrne41, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Mdina glass Christmas bauble by mp583, on Flickr


Christmas shoppers in Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. December 2012 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Xmas Lights by Dede0086, on Flickr


glass christmas tree by poppy may, on Flickr


IMG_8885 by gelle.dk, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

2013-12-25 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


2013-12-25 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


2013-12-25 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


2013-12-25 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


2013-12-25 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


2013-12-25 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St George's Bay by martyncoup, on Flickr


Streets of Birgu by mrkashuro, on Flickr


Harbour Sunrise by Andreas Krappweis, on Flickr


Malta2ValletaArrival04 by polymorphicman, on Flickr


Untitled by veyone, on Flickr


2013-12-26 by michelvanderriet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013-04-29 Famtrip Malta - 023 by birgitwalraet, on Flickr


2013-04-29 Famtrip Malta - 072 by birgitwalraet, on Flickr


2013-04-29 Famtrip Malta - 160 by birgitwalraet, on Flickr


2013-04-29 Famtrip Malta - 080 by birgitwalraet, on Flickr


2013-04-29 Famtrip Malta - 144 by birgitwalraet, on Flickr


2013-04-29 Famtrip Malta - 129 by birgitwalraet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malamig na pasko sa ibang bayan. par mistyuri, sur Flickr


P4100283 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


20140410_080734 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


St Jullians Bay Malta par Blackburn lad1, sur Flickr


P4090204 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


P4099968 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shepherd in Xemxija, Malta par Stejfen, sur Flickr


Malta par freezefreud1, sur Flickr


Peter par ArcticJo, sur Flickr


Boat Sheds par ArcticJo, sur Flickr


8S7A1621.jpg par jonathan.pearson99, sur Flickr


wmal65 par mareksawickirezon, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

natural bridge par RogerW-Photography, sur Flickr


Modern buildings in Malta par The Globetrotting photographer, sur Flickr


Malta night par ClausRod, sur Flickr


Malta par alex.nikola, sur Flickr


Plan B in Malta par New Discoveries, sur Flickr


Malta par mycitytrips, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Don't Step Back. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Entering The Blue Grotto. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Topless. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Dingli Radar Station. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Line Of Luzzos. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


On The Ramp. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View From Xewkija Rotunda. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Xlendi Bay. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


DSC_0258 par Mercuzio75, sur Flickr


DSC_0259 par Mercuzio75, sur Flickr


Grand Harbour + Zenith (Malta) 15-04-2014 par Burmarrad, sur Flickr


Ta-Pinu Church. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina, Malta par GlenPearson75, sur Flickr


Sliema, Malta par GlenPearson75, sur Flickr


Mdina, Malta par GlenPearson75, sur Flickr


Mdina, Malta par GlenPearson75, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Rrrodrigo, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Rrrodrigo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta par richard.mcmanus., sur Flickr


8S7A1732.jpg par jonathan.pearson99, sur Flickr


P4110323 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


P4110356 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


P4110309-001 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


P4121002-001 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Habibi par olipennell, sur Flickr


Malta-1080x1920 par The Chosen @ne, sur Flickr


www.durmaplay.com_oyun_wallpaper_51746.jpg par http://www.durmaplay.com, sur Flickr


Streetview par Ron7huysen, sur Flickr


Costa Favolosa par Tony Sammut, sur Flickr


Malta views par NancyB63, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140410_080734 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


20140410_080829 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


20140410_074142 par cumi&ciki, sur Flickr


Dwejra par -twentythree-, sur Flickr


Sunset, Dingli Malta par matthew.scerri, sur Flickr


Malta par Leapula, sur Flickr


Malta par Leapula, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Popeye Village in the north of Malta. Used as a film set and then converted to a tourist attraction. Colourful buildings are almost cartoon-like. #wow #maltaismore #malta par travelwithbender, sur Flickr


Azzure window- Dwejra Gozo par odette caruana, sur Flickr


L-Irxoxt par odette caruana, sur Flickr


marsaxlokk malta par odette caruana, sur Flickr


View from 663 Hilton malta par nigelrturner, sur Flickr


Malta par Leapula, sur Flickr


Malta par Leapula, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

INTERWAY LAL MALTA par Interway Idiomas, sur Flickr


INTERWAY LAL MALTA par Interway Idiomas, sur Flickr


INTERWAY LAL MALTA par Interway Idiomas, sur Flickr


INTERWAY LAL MALTA par Interway Idiomas, sur Flickr


INTERWAY LAL MALTA par Interway Idiomas, sur Flickr


The Azure Window par StuMcP, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo par Dave Lewis, sur Flickr


Gozo par Dave Lewis, sur Flickr


'74 Austin Mini par Justin__Case, sur Flickr


Marvellous view from Valetta waterfront, Malta, for Henry's Jazz Band tour #Malta par Melissacw, sur Flickr


Malta par solowayfarer, sur Flickr


Malta par solowayfarer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta yacht harbor by globetrottergirls, on Flickr

valletta harbor view by globetrottergirls, on Flickr

malta valletta building by globetrottergirls, on Flickr

gozo malta by globetrottergirls, on Flickr

valletta merchant street by globetrottergirls, on Flickr

gozo malta from the sea by globetrottergirls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tieqa Żerqa par CyberMiette, sur Flickr


Għajn Tuffieħa par MIgracionTOtal, sur Flickr


Dwejra - Gozo par CellarDoor56, sur Flickr


malta 2013 027 par tiggkat, sur Flickr


La Valetta - Malta (6) par joseluisad2013, sur Flickr


Dwejra / Azure Window - Gozo par CellarDoor56, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

roll347_11 par redspotted, sur Flickr


"Vibrations from love or music can be felt everywhere, at all times." par bigillu, sur Flickr


Popeye Village, Malta par dyorex, sur Flickr


Heading Home. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


DSC_0676 par luxu88, sur Flickr


DSC_0663 par luxu88, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Malta par pizziq, sur Flickr


Interior of the St. John's Co-Cathedral, Valletta (Malta) par Frans.Sellies, sur Flickr


Malta par stkorhon, sur Flickr


Malta_2014_Apr4 par Sennazus, sur Flickr


Malta_2014_Apr1 par Sennazus, sur Flickr


apleistoje tvirtovėje par regiss, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from Rinella Creek, Malta par leslievella64, sur Flickr


Marsaxlokk par diecerll, sur Flickr


Vittoriosa par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Senglea par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Valletta par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Valletta par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


----------



## SutroTower

so much history,so much beauty..a top 'must-go' destination on the list for sure :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Pounding Waves. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Windy Weather. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Brightening Up. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Sea Fountain. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Valletta par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Valletta par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina Street 2 par Bassman99, sur Flickr


Mdina Gate par Bassman99, sur Flickr


Mdina Street 3 par Bassman99, sur Flickr


Mdina Home 2 par Bassman99, sur Flickr


Mdina Street 1 par Bassman99, sur Flickr


Waiting For Supper par Bassman99, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise @ Bahar Ic-Caghaq Malta. Nikon 24-70 f2.8 par owenpiscopo, sur Flickr


Sliema par The Globetrotting photographer, sur Flickr


DSC_1511 par Britt_W, sur Flickr


5301003CD2011 par mguerrat, sur Flickr


DSC_1108 par Britt_W, sur Flickr


DSC_1443 par Britt_W, sur Flickr


DSC_1355 par Britt_W, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azur Window par milli411, sur Flickr


Marsaxlokk - Malta par Nangel photographies, sur Flickr


Mosta - Malta par Nangel photographies, sur Flickr


DSCF6040 par AJR White, sur Flickr


Blue Grotto , Malta par Janusz Walentyn, sur Flickr


Valletta - Malta par Janusz Walentyn, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Walking -O par olga.atienza, sur Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Marsalforn par Mike Dance, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Valletta par Luigi Strano, sur Flickr


Malta par ababerlin, sur Flickr


Malta. par carmen.costa, sur Flickr


Full moon, Malta par Frans.Sellies, sur Flickr


Blue Grotto Malta par Allard Schager, sur Flickr


Malta par ShambLady, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

streets in Valetta, Malta par still.reflections, sur Flickr


Red telephone box in Valetta, Malta par still.reflections, sur Flickr


Malta par Janusz Walentyn, sur Flickr


Bus stop par bateskobashigawa, sur Flickr


Rabat, Gozo par bateskobashigawa, sur Flickr


View from the ferry par bateskobashigawa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wied il-Ghasri (0066) par Paul Scicluna, sur Flickr


CLIPPER (Malta, 2012) par Cabanillas.-, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par edward 110247, sur Flickr


Paint it black par bigillu, sur Flickr


Marsalforn gozo, Malta par devries.sebastiaan, sur Flickr


View from Victoria citadel par Margrét G.J., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FA NOTTE SULLA TORRE DI PORTOMASO par ROSSANA76 Getty Images Contributor, sur Flickr


Sliema par The Globetrotting photographer, sur Flickr


Fernandes & Fernandes II par albireo2006, sur Flickr


Portomaso par albireo2006, sur Flickr


maltese phone booth par olipennell, sur Flickr


Malta- La valletta par Fabrizio C79., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

802_3431.jpg par Hegi1968, sur Flickr


Xlendi Tower par @spor, sur Flickr


Fernandes & Fernandes II par albireo2006, sur Flickr


Sliema, Malta par dyorex, sur Flickr


Malta- La valletta par Fabrizio C79., sur Flickr


Malta - Xemxija Bay par micheletorretta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta June 2014 88 par Timelapsed, sur Flickr


Malta June 2014 17 par Timelapsed, sur Flickr


Malta June 2014 136 par Timelapsed, sur Flickr


Malta June 2014 62 par Timelapsed, sur Flickr


Malta June 2014 91 par Timelapsed, sur Flickr


Malta June 2014 101 par Timelapsed, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgu par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


Senglea par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


Marsaxlokk 10 June 2014-0009.jpg par JamesPDeans, sur Flickr


Sliema par The Globetrotting photographer, sur Flickr


Mdina (Malta) par J_Llanos, sur Flickr


Marsaskala par Rawby, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina (Malta) par J_Llanos, sur Flickr


Malta Cruises par micheletorretta, sur Flickr


Malta 2014 par Rawby, sur Flickr


Valletta (Malta) par J_Llanos, sur Flickr


Sliema, Malta par dyorex, sur Flickr


St. Julian's par The Globetrotting photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk 10 June 2014-0009.jpg par JamesPDeans, sur Flickr


Marsamxett Harbour par bigillu, sur Flickr


802_3431.jpg par Hegi1968, sur Flickr


Forti Rikażoli par olipennell, sur Flickr


Malta par Kate_Lokteva, sur Flickr


Sliema, Malta par dyorex, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windy Weather. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Sea Fountain. par Cycling Saint, sur Flickr


Valletta par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Waiting For Supper par Bassman99, sur Flickr


Il-Ponta Ta' Fuq Il-Maqjel par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Marsaxlokk par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsamxett Harbour par bigillu, sur Flickr


Marsaxlokk 10 June 2014-0009.jpg par JamesPDeans, sur Flickr


Marsaxlokk par The Globetrotting photographer, sur Flickr


Sliema, Malta par dyorex, sur Flickr


Malta 2014 par Peadar O'Sullivan, sur Flickr


Malta... par pysta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Birzebbuga. par Pittur001, sur Flickr


Valletta par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


Mdina par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


Mural by Lewis 2013 par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


Valleta par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


malta-129 par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


Out towards Valletta par anthsnap!, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Utopia & Axioma par albireo2006, sur Flickr


TV par albireo2006, sur Flickr


Valletta Harbour par Alan Vowles, sur Flickr


fishing with a view par olipennell, sur Flickr


Tigne Point and view of Valletta par New Discoveries, sur Flickr


Getting a bunk up the ladder par New Discoveries, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta par zacke82, sur Flickr


Valletta par zacke82, sur Flickr


Valletta par zacke82, sur Flickr


Popeye village , part four par STEHOUWER AND RECIO, sur Flickr


Hello Malta par zacke82, sur Flickr


Weekend walkabout par [jakim], sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta, Malta par oliverchesler, sur Flickr


Maltese Church par oliverchesler, sur Flickr


Valetta, Malta par oliverchesler, sur Flickr


The Blue Lagoon on Camino Island, Malta par oliverchesler, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Guille Bisso, sur Flickr


Malta par ajadawn, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

802_3299.jpg par Hegi1968, sur Flickr


Valetta, Malta par oliverchesler, sur Flickr


Malta par oliverchesler, sur Flickr


802_3431.jpg par Hegi1968, sur Flickr


Forti Rikażoli par olipennell, sur Flickr


Malta Cruises par micheletorretta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino, Malta par Tytiii, sur Flickr


Beach in Malta par Tytiii, sur Flickr


Gozo - Ta pinu par Txemari Roncero, sur Flickr


Azure Window par Txemari Roncero, sur Flickr


Malta - Il porto La Valletta par Fabrizio Fusari, sur Flickr


Down to the sea par dahol2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Marsalforn par Mike Dance, sur Flickr


Malta par ababerlin, sur Flickr


Malta. par carmen.costa, sur Flickr


Full moon, Malta par Frans.Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7030.jpg par monsPL, sur Flickr


IMG_6960.jpg par monsPL, sur Flickr


IMG_6928.jpg par monsPL, sur Flickr


IMG_7047.jpg par monsPL, sur Flickr


IMG_7017.jpg par monsPL, sur Flickr


IMG_6924.jpg par monsPL, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgu Gates par Arne Sund, sur Flickr


Villa Bighi & Fort Ricasoli par Arne Sund, sur Flickr


The Point - Sliema par Arne Sund, sur Flickr


Malta par eKat, sur Flickr


Malta par eKat, sur Flickr


Malta par eKat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Memorial, Valletta par melita_dennett, sur Flickr


Rabat Corpus Christi preparations par melita_dennett, sur Flickr


Xwejni Salt Pans par sheridan01, sur Flickr


Xwejni Salt Pans par sheridan01, sur Flickr


0004 Blue Grotto (Taht il-Hnejja), Malta par Traveling Man – Back in the world, sur Flickr


Malta_20120426_479 par jarek.kwiatkowski, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Revisited par LeGo Gemetro, sur Flickr


Town square, Rabat par melita_dennett, sur Flickr


Memorial, Valletta par melita_dennett, sur Flickr


St Paul's cathedral, Rabat par melita_dennett, sur Flickr


Farson's Brewery, Valletta par melita_dennett, sur Flickr


Sunset over Mellieha Bay, Malta par leslievella64, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo 2006 6 par JörgFoto64, sur Flickr


Gozo 2006 510_bearbeitet-1 par JörgFoto64, sur Flickr


Gozo 2006 312_bearbeitet-1 par JörgFoto64, sur Flickr


Malta by Walking -O par olga.atienza, sur Flickr


Malta - Marsaxlokk par sheggy, sur Flickr


Marsalforn par Mike Dance, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sous la barre rocheuse par cefran_other, sur Flickr


Un, deux, trois ... Rideau! par cefran_other, sur Flickr


Tas-Santi at the foreground par cefran_other, sur Flickr


Malta par Antoine.hddd, sur Flickr


Malta par Antoine.hddd, sur Flickr


Malta by night par inlinguaMalta, sur Flickr


piece of paradise par inlinguaMalta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Misty Morning 1 par owenpiscopo, sur Flickr


Malta: Gozo par Luca Ruberto Gull, sur Flickr


Malta: Gozo par Luca Ruberto Gull, sur Flickr


Malta: Gozo par Luca Ruberto Gull, sur Flickr


Stairway par lostinpotterland, sur Flickr


Malta 09 par Malikah1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta par eKat, sur Flickr


Malta par eKat, sur Flickr


Malta par eKat, sur Flickr


Mdina par Arne Sund, sur Flickr


Mdina par Arne Sund, sur Flickr


Mdina par Arne Sund, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xlendi - Gozo - Malta by Hegi1968, on Flickr

the cliffs by olipennell, on Flickr

Medieval troglodyte chapel of Ghar il-Hamrija, Island of Comino. Photo: Medieval troglodyte chapel of Ghar il-Hamrija, Island of Comino, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

PICT0008 by art cab, on Flickr

IMG_3147 by melissagoedbloed, on Flickr

Valletta (Malta) Streetscape by timgiguere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A glimpse of Sliema by Simone Carletti, on Flickr

Sliema peninsula by Simone Carletti, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by funkigreendog, on Flickr

Sliema natural swimming pool by Simone Carletti, on Flickr

FEDEL MOON by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

FEDEL MOON by Derek Lilley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF1616 by joomlafreak, on Flickr

DSCF1641 by joomlafreak, on Flickr

DSCF1622 by joomlafreak, on Flickr

DSCF1614 by joomlafreak, on Flickr

DSCF1601 by joomlafreak, on Flickr

DSCF1602 by joomlafreak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsalforn Gozo by Mario George Vella, on Flickr

MSC Splendida in port in Malta. by Traveloscopy, on Flickr

Street of Mdina by Giallo_13, on Flickr

DSC_4515 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

DSC_4591 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

DSC_4630 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely Malta by Lentes Rejis, on Flickr

Malta by eKat, on Flickr

Mdina by Arne Sund, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Peadar O'Sullivan, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Peadar O'Sullivan, on Flickr

Harbour by j.whitcombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by seeing_is_believing, on Flickr

Dwerja Panorama by sheridan01, on Flickr

Meeting at the Three Trees by excuseeeeee, on Flickr

Malta by shaolinchris, on Flickr

Malta by shaolinchris, on Flickr

Untitled by fmantesso, on Flickr

Untitled by fmantesso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Julians, sea​​, boats and colors (Malta) by Placido De Cervo, on Flickr

Good morning from Malta ! by lina_photo, on Flickr

Kissing the sea by Mario George Vella, on Flickr

Untitled by **ste**, on Flickr

Untitled by **ste**, on Flickr

Supermoon over Mdina, Malta by joetopichak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0472 by Paul Noden, on Flickr

DSC_0209_10_11_tonemapped by Paul Noden, on Flickr

Secret by albireo2006, on Flickr

Malta_27_Apr_2012_005 by James Hyndman, on Flickr

IMG_1313 by Geoff Oldfield, on Flickr

Palace entrance, Pjazza San Gorg, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malamig na pasko sa ibang bayan. by mistyuri, on Flickr

20140410_080734 by CCFoodTravel.com, on Flickr

Gozo 2006 29 by JörgFoto64, on Flickr

Gozo 2006 795_bearbeitet-1 by JörgFoto64, on Flickr

5301003CD2011 by mguerrat, on Flickr

DSC_1355 by Britt_W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

802_3299.jpg by Hegi1968, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by oliverchesler, on Flickr

Comino, Malta by Tytiii, on Flickr

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk 10 June 2014-0009.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr

Martha Ann by New Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tatitas Restaurant (San Lawrenz, Gozo) by sheridan01, on Flickr

042910-215F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

042910-197F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Malta, Valletta by lakitos, on Flickr

Brigu Vittoriosa by ro431977, on Flickr

The Three Cities from Valletta by brilweb, on Flickr

Valletta walls by milka rabasa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Water Fountain by Photo Fishing, on Flickr

Saluting Battery, Upper Barrakka Gardens, Malta by muscat_darren, on Flickr

image by muscat_darren, on Flickr

St. Mary's Feast Fireworks 8 by norbert.grima, on Flickr

St. Mary's Feast Fireworks 2 by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Getaway by Supersonic8t7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Malta by lowglowflow, on Flickr

Island of Malta 9 by ermenegildore, on Flickr

Island of Malta 3 by ermenegildore, on Flickr

Xemxija, Malta by joetopichak, on Flickr

street in Malta by allangray143, on Flickr

DSC_0169 by VineyMiney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

entrance by olipennell, on Flickr

DSC_0370 by Stéee, on Flickr

DSC_0378 by Stéee, on Flickr

Untitled by Fox Pack Studios, on Flickr

Valletta by Fox Pack Studios, on Flickr

Untitled by Fox Pack Studios, on Flickr

Dwejra rough seas by norbert.grima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Vacation June 2014 by cyrusmekon, on Flickr

Malta Vacation June 2014 by cyrusmekon, on Flickr

Malta Vacation June 2014 by cyrusmekon, on Flickr

Malta Vacation June 2014 by cyrusmekon, on Flickr

Malta Vacation June 2014 by cyrusmekon, on Flickr

Vittoriosa Harbour by brilweb, on Flickr


----------



## Niiicolai

Stunning views of Valletta from a cruise ship during arrival in the port.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_320827a by jiangliu24680, on Flickr

DSC_3062a by jiangliu24680, on Flickr

DSC_3124a by jiangliu24680, on Flickr

DSC_3122a by jiangliu24680, on Flickr

Grand Harbor, Malta by Marilynn Taylor, on Flickr

Grand Harbor, Malta by Marilynn Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Niiicolai

Incredible views of Valletta seen from a small Maltese 'Dghajsa' boat.


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by oliverchesler, on Flickr

Malta Cruises by micheletorretta, on Flickr

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Martha Ann by New Discoveries, on Flickr

malta harbor by imaginosss, on Flickr

Valetta by robin.stokes57, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yacht by olipennell, on Flickr

Hell by fragglehunter aka Sleepy G, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by Stéee, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by Stéee, on Flickr

Wondrous Coastal Village In Malta by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

Malta by maciej_poplawski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Hafenblick by olipennell, on Flickr

20140813_150050 by DanijelaDan, on Flickr

20140815_142530 by DanijelaDan, on Flickr

20140819_094942 by DanijelaDan, on Flickr

DSC_0835 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0751 by parvanov76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Miguel Angel Barroso Lorenzo, on Flickr

marsaxlokk_19 by yann2732, on Flickr

marsaxlokk_02 by yann2732, on Flickr

Malte_2014_victoria_25 by yann2732, on Flickr

Malte_2014_victoria_27 by yann2732, on Flickr

Malte_2014_victoria_17 by yann2732, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 3045-80 by SFA Sprachreisen, on Flickr

Malta 3045-76 by SFA Sprachreisen, on Flickr

malta fireworks by shaolinchris, on Flickr

Malta-107 by Luigi Nasi, on Flickr

Malta-93 by Luigi Nasi, on Flickr

Malta-90 by Luigi Nasi, on Flickr

Malta-59 by Luigi Nasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malamig na pasko sa ibang bayan. by mistyuri, on Flickr

St Jullians Bay Malta by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr

Gozo 2006 6 by JörgFoto64, on Flickr

5301003CD2011 by mguerrat, on Flickr

DSC_1355 by Britt_W, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by sheggy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3147 by melissagoedbloed, on Flickr

Valletta (Malta) Streetscape by timgiguere, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Sliema peninsula by Simone Carletti, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by funkigreendog, on Flickr

Sliema natural swimming pool by Simone Carletti, on Flickr

FEDEL MOON by Derek Lilley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by fragglehunter aka Sleepy G, on Flickr

Malta - World War memorial by vkoltai, on Flickr

Three Cities, Malta by BrookeDarling, on Flickr

Three Cities, Malta by BrookeDarling, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by BrookeDarling, on Flickr

Valetta - Malta by Adam Tee, on Flickr

Xlendi Bay, Gozo, Malta by BrookeDarling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina by Arne Sund, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Peadar O'Sullivan, on Flickr

Meeting at the Three Trees by excuseeeeee, on Flickr

Malta by shaolinchris, on Flickr

Untitled by **ste**, on Flickr

Supermoon over Mdina, Malta by joetopichak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1093 - Version 2 by HardieBoys, on Flickr

Fort St Angelo by Atobá, on Flickr

Malta harbor entrance by Atobá, on Flickr

1408_Hot_Hike_003.jpg by cpcervelo, on Flickr

malta by pep fuentes, on Flickr

Malta - Guns by b4dub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#amazing @ameliatroubridge #birthday weekend #Malta #lastofthesun by sarablonstein, on Flickr

Spinola Bay, Malta by myles.davidson, on Flickr

Spinola Bay, Malta by myles.davidson, on Flickr

Spinola Bay - Malta by myles.davidson, on Flickr

Cafe culture by myles.davidson, on Flickr

042910-194F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Cirkawra Malta by she1agh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bollard by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Galileo G by albireo 2006, on Flickr

colpo di vento by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (7) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (24) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

Palazzo a La Valletta (a palace in La Valletta) by Enrico Omodeo Sale' photodreamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Red Fort Malta by cjholibobs, on Flickr

Azure Window, Gozo, Malta by ari_life_of_details, on Flickr

2014 Malta by redy_t, on Flickr

IMG_5779 by paologallo, on Flickr

_MAX8944.jpg by MaxatneP, on Flickr

010217 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

IMG_7074 by paologallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sentinel by halmpetiphoto, on Flickr

Belle de Jour of Valletta by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr

anchor bay by cohl furey, on Flickr

Valletta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Malta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kalkara, Malta - D8C_1994 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr

010224 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

IMG_20141010_015711 by Vlad Solovey, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by chrismorsey19, on Flickr

2_Malta_76 by katze-mond, on Flickr

Jesuit novices in Malta - Summer 2014 by Maltese Jesuit Province, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dark clouds over Malta by D168629K, on Flickr

010226 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

IMG_7806 by killieman1, on Flickr

Malta by chaim87, on Flickr

Vittoriosa from Senglea by D168629K, on Flickr

Mein Schiff by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

Valletta Harbour by TheGentlemanPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Steps to the sea by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Gozo's West by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Birgu Harbour - Malta by hjkret, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by hjkret, on Flickr

Windows on the Rolex Middle Sea Race 2014 by kurjuz, on Flickr

Rolex Middle Sea Race 2014 Start by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

energia del mare by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

Northern Coast of Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

010241 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

15 by Howieleem, on Flickr

1 by Howieleem, on Flickr

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by oscar_garriga, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by oscar_garriga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dwejra, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

Fungus Rock, Dwejra, Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

Sliema by raffaele pagani, on Flickr

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr

15 by Howieleem, on Flickr

51 by Howieleem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saltpans at Gozo by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

The Force Of Nature 03 by owenpiscopo, on Flickr

Sea Cloud II by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Esimit Europa 2 by albireo 2006, on Flickr

ACE by mariobuhagiar313, on Flickr

SAMAR by mariobuhagiar313, on Flickr

Gone Fishing by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Misrah Ir Repubblika (Republic Square) by milka rabasa, on Flickr

Malta 20 by eccentric parabola, on Flickr

mgarr gozo by piotr_siemek, on Flickr

Golden Bay, Malta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr

Golden Bay, Malta by Vasil Dakov, on Flickr

Malta by Dexter Saint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fields Trees and Verdala Palace (2837) by Johann Briffa, on Flickr

Mdina B&W by albireo 2006, on Flickr

maltacat by stephenkennethrobertson, on Flickr

DANICA BROWN by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

MEIN SCHIFF 3 by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

Cospicua walls by milka rabasa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Peter's castle, Bodrum by Seoirse, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Upper Burakka Gardens by The_Matriarch, on Flickr

Valletta by The_Matriarch, on Flickr

Upper Burakka Gardens by The_Matriarch, on Flickr

INZHENER VALCHUK by Derek Lilley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ZAPPHIRE by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

COSTA CLASSICA by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

FALEZIA by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

COSTA CLASSICA by Derek Lilley, on Flickr

Untitled by alexdietrich, on Flickr

P1020038 by magnus_jo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Falaises de Xlendi by gorneval, on Flickr

Storm behind Blue Grotto by gorneval, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_9920 by anatoly.tsay, on Flickr

IMG_8995 by anatoly.tsay, on Flickr

IMG_9012 by anatoly.tsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta2 by jann3_, on Flickr

_24_0100 by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

Valletta1 by jann3_, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

P9250641 by LonelyTaoist, on Flickr

P9250656 by LonelyTaoist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7240 by Mel Metzger, on Flickr

IMG_7241 by Mel Metzger, on Flickr

IMG_7235 by Mel Metzger, on Flickr

IMG_7232 by Mel Metzger, on Flickr

IMG_7237 by Mel Metzger, on Flickr

IMG_7195 by Mel Metzger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino, Malta by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

Comino, Malta by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by JT Triathlon, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by JT Triathlon, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by JT Triathlon, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by JT Triathlon, on Flickr

Vittoriosa Yatch Marina by r.monroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010296 - Mdina by M.Peinado, on Flickr

The Blue Lagoon by edinchavez, on Flickr

Mgarr by Joseph Xuereb, on Flickr

The Point, Sliema, Malta by Tofeset, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta, Malta by Tofeset, on Flickr

Fomm Ir-Rih Bay Malta. by owenpiscopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Gozo by John Vagios, on Flickr

010302 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

010301 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

010299 - Rabat by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Malta by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr

European cinema by bigillu, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by globetrottergirls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta april og maj 2014 408 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 406 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 369 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 362 by bentstor, on Flickr

Maltese countryside by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr

Walled city of Mdina by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr

carrer de La Valletta (Malta) by Dani Alvarez Cañellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Public Transport BUS 352. by bedford97, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport BUS 340. by bedford97, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

derelict by julie trueman, on Flickr

042910-084F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Dunheger Travel Quotes - Clifton Fadiman by dunheger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atef,Malta,Rome 084 by fanfare944, on Flickr

Atef,Malta,Rome 086 by fanfare944, on Flickr

Atef,Malta,Rome 095 by fanfare944, on Flickr

Atef,Malta,Rome 088 by fanfare944, on Flickr

Senglea (L-Isla), Malta IMG_3720 by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

Mosta Church Rotunda, Malta IMG_3701a by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

Lift to Upper Barranca gardens Valletta by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 0li Ve, on Flickr

Belfry by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr

DSCN14329 by dkmcr, on Flickr

DSCN14212 by dkmcr, on Flickr

DSCN14227 by dkmcr, on Flickr

DSCN14230 by dkmcr, on Flickr

DSCN14232 by dkmcr, on Flickr

DSCN14255 by dkmcr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Grotto Malta by Allard Schager, on Flickr

Ras il-Ħamrija by blurredfoto, on Flickr

The bay of great repose by blurredfoto, on Flickr

In action by zaahr, on Flickr

View on Valletta, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Duality by zaahr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from ramparts of Mdina, Malta (1) by PedingtonElm, on Flickr

Floriana War Memorial roundabout by PedingtonElm, on Flickr

Mdina moat revamped by PedingtonElm, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by PedingtonElm, on Flickr

Mdina moat revamped by PedingtonElm, on Flickr

Imtarfa, Malta by PedingtonElm, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BMW by Michael Borg (I am Fuji HS50EXR), on Flickr

BMW by Michael Borg (I am Fuji HS50EXR), on Flickr

Untitled_HDR4 by ProAmateur Photographer, on Flickr

Untitled_HDR3-2 by ProAmateur Photographer, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr

Bugibba Bay - Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Upper Barrakka Gardens 3 by "Mr Mike", on Flickr

Valletta Steps 1 by "Mr Mike", on Flickr

Malta by maxmagee586, on Flickr

CNV00019 by moogiemedia, on Flickr

CNV00028 by moogiemedia, on Flickr

CNV00026 by moogiemedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Belle de Jour of Valletta by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr

anchor bay by cohl furey, on Flickr

Valletta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Malta by inChrisable, on Flickr

CNV00028 by moogiemedia, on Flickr

CNV00030 by moogiemedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Good Morning, Republic Street by zacke82, on Flickr

Christmas in Valletta by schelly_m, on Flickr

St. Julian's Bay by albireo 2006, on Flickr

CNV00013 by moogiemedia, on Flickr

CNV00026 by moogiemedia, on Flickr

CNV00028 by moogiemedia, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

302400396899525 by pint.maws64, on Flickr

Entrance to Grand Harbour, Valletta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Aurora by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Aurora in Malta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Good Morning, Republic Street by zacke82, on Flickr

Yachts in Galley Creek before Fort St Angelo by annieb5051, on Flickr

6711 by Derek Lilley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window, Gozo, Malta by MalvernMike, on Flickr

Malta and UK images.... by [email protected], on Flickr

Malta and UK images.... by [email protected], on Flickr

Nissan Silvia by Michael Borg (I am Fuji HS50EXR), on Flickr

#Mdina #malta #sky #clouds #architecture by KirilND, on Flickr

Motor Yacht Ace by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Garcon by New Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by gal_isa, on Flickr

Stormy sunset at iz-Zerka. Dwejra, Island of Gozo, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by svpe4711, on Flickr

Valetta's old Stairs by Preachr07, on Flickr

Malta st Julian Bay by Maurizio Michele Zuzzaro, on Flickr

131_3102 by Raffaele Martorana, on Flickr

Samar in Malta by New Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Town views by andy.neuenschwander, on Flickr

Cathedral by andy.neuenschwander, on Flickr

Malta - Dubai Project by BRHendriks, on Flickr

Balconies in Valletta, Malta by svpe4711, on Flickr

Qawra by andy.neuenschwander, on Flickr

Dingli Cliffs - Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Berlin_59, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Berlin_59, on Flickr

Malta Sliema at dusk, HDR by aleksandr_reznik, on Flickr

Malta 20-09-2013 10-13-45 4226x2375 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Red ship. Valletta. Malta. by lina_photo, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_20141122_007 by chwalowski_matt, on Flickr

WP_20141122_006 by chwalowski_matt, on Flickr

WP_20141122_003 by chwalowski_matt, on Flickr

WP_20141122_010 by chwalowski_matt, on Flickr

WP_20141122_005 by chwalowski_matt, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Berlin_59, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Berlin_59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

640348369008151 by pint.maws59, on Flickr

Barcos en la bahía de Vittoriosa by machbel, on Flickr

Barcos en el puerto by machbel, on Flickr

Se puede tomar el sol en cualquier lugar by machbel, on Flickr

Opciones para alojarse hay muchas by machbel, on Flickr

Waterfront de Valletta desde Vittoriosa by machbel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta in summer by gal_isa, on Flickr

Malta --- View from Fomm ir-Rih by Drinu C, on Flickr

Malta --- Fomm ir-Rih by Drinu C, on Flickr

IMG_5310 the Channel between Malta and Gozo from Marfa ridge with a Gozo ferry boat enroute to Gozo by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

Valletta by andy.neuenschwander, on Flickr

Valletta by andy.neuenschwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bollard by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Galileo G by albireo 2006, on Flickr

colpo di vento by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (7) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (24) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

Palazzo a La Valletta (a palace in La Valletta) by Enrico Omodeo Sale' photodreamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Capodanno a Malta - 2015 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Capodanno a Malta - 2015 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Capodanno a Malta - 2015 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Capodanno a Malta - 2015 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Mauro Rebucci, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Mauro Rebucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cliff Explorer by gvancell, on Flickr

Valletta, view from roof terrace, Palazzo St Ursula (3) by damiandude, on Flickr

Valletta, view from roof terrace, Palazzo St Ursula (2) by damiandude, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel by damiandude, on Flickr

Malta (119) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Malta (120) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel view (2) by damiandude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jon Michael Anzalone, on Flickr

Malta 5 Trucks & Cars 044 by themonitor47, on Flickr

Malta 2009 028 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 036 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 022 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 021 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 010 by ronniesanger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema - Malta by steinklaus, on Flickr

Sliema - Malta by steinklaus, on Flickr

IMG_0697 by robert.zahra, on Flickr

010410 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Line Of Balconies. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

malta_birgufest_17 by Kudosmedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

energia del mare by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

Northern Coast of Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

010241 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Biblioteca Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr

San Gwann - Malta by newdesignerit, on Flickr

Hamrun by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

Birkirkara by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

Marsamxett Sunrise by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Valletta @ Sunset by snellerphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by passchiermicky, on Flickr

Malta by passchiermicky, on Flickr

Malta´s Gebäude by DaveGo ~, on Flickr

Boom by Ewan_C, on Flickr

Cannons by Ewan_C, on Flickr

The Silent City by Ewan_C, on Flickr

Arches by Ewan_C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Buildings. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Malta, the Mediterranean Sea Republic by leonyaakov, on Flickr

Malta, the Mediterranean Sea Republic by leonyaakov, on Flickr

Valetta by night by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

good job , christ


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 2009 032 by Jordanovichy, on Flickr

Malta 2009 058 by Jordanovichy, on Flickr

Malta 2009 057 by Jordanovichy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0750 Final by Charles Grixti, on Flickr

Gozo (Malta) by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr

Gozo (Malta) by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr

Gozo (Malta) by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr

Gozo (Malta) by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by jamiegraham09, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by samuel.masini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seascape. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Headland. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Matese Harbour. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Crashing Waves. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

DSC_0795 by madtoaster2005, on Flickr

DSC_0801 by madtoaster2005, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tn_VALETA MALTA-1-2sf by [email protected], on Flickr

DSC_0864 by madtoaster2005, on Flickr

Secret by albireo2006, on Flickr

Malta_27_Apr_2012_005 by James Hyndman, on Flickr

IMG_1313 by Geoff Oldfield, on Flickr

Palace entrance, Pjazza San Gorg, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420

Magnificent mediterannean architecture.


----------



## christos-greece

Have a doze! by dyorex, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0246 Marsaxlokk by porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0240 Marsaxlokk by porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0226 Marsaxlokk by porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0252 Marsaxlokk by porochelt, on Flickr

Panorama Saint Catherine of Italy Church and Jean Vallette Pjazza in the Morning, Vallette, Malta by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Valletta by dyorex, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by DagoForlan, on Flickr

Pope Pius V Street, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Monochrome perspectives, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

tn_VALETA MALTA-1-2sf by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgufest 3 by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Malta - Guns by b4dub, on Flickr

Galileo G by albireo 2006, on Flickr

IMG_20141010_015711 by Vlad Solovey, on Flickr

Malta 7 2010 IMG_4913 by saxmann5, on Flickr

Malta by lunaticisj, on Flickr

Panorama of Balluta Bay and Church of Our Lady of Mount Carmel in Saint Julien, Malta by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain and Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta by anshar73, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by kasia.hein.peters, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by kasia.hein.peters, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by kasia.hein.peters, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by kasia.hein.peters, on Flickr

Valletta Skyline in the Cloudy Morning, Malta by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Cliffs of Malta by Frank aus München, on Flickr

#trip to #Malta by Vichainzoo, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by robert.zahra, on Flickr

Freeport 1 by robert.zahra, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birkirkara by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

Marsamxett Sunrise by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2067885_bearbeitet by Maxe_Muc, on Flickr

Malta Mellieha by robertinaver56, on Flickr

Malta Mellieha by robertinaver56, on Flickr

Malta Mellieha by robertinaver56, on Flickr

MALTA 2014 063 by amanda_hallberg, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0723 Ir-Rabat Għawdex by porochelt, on Flickr

Malta sù e giù col bus x il nord by robertinaver56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Public Transport BUS 340. by bedford97, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

sunset over Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

4.jpg malta by phoenixrisingalways, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spinola Bay #HDR by olipennell, on Flickr

Malta-75.jpg by mgs-photos, on Flickr

Malta-71.jpg by mgs-photos, on Flickr

Malta-27.jpg by mgs-photos, on Flickr

Malta-23.jpg by mgs-photos, on Flickr

Malta-21.jpg by mgs-photos, on Flickr

Malta-15.jpg by mgs-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_003416 by Blue Lapis, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport (MPT) BUS 356 at the Triton Fountain in Valletta. by Gobbiner on Tour, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by monstrm, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Spinola Bay #HDR by olipennell, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta. January 2015 by Mel Byrne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Island Sightseeing Ltd 5 CPY 027 in Valletta on CitySightseeing Malta duties. by Gobbiner on Tour, on Flickr

Supreme Travel, Zejtun LPY 034 in Valletta on Malta Sightseeing duties. by Gobbiner on Tour, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

Malta - Mellieha by mschroeder_36x24, on Flickr

Golden Bay Malta by t.petriichuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Guns by b4dub, on Flickr

Belle de Jour of Valletta by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Fort St Elmo, Valetta, Malta by Paul J Kelsey Aviation Photography, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by Joseph Xuereb, on Flickr

Żurrieq Cliffs at Sunset (3236-3246) by Johann Briffa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Upper Barrakka Gardens Valletta - Malta by buhagiaj, on Flickr

Untitled by oliviamajor92, on Flickr

Carnival 2015 (4763) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Carnival 2015 (4776) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

342_malta_6560 by linformatiuSPM, on Flickr

Carnival 2015 (4795) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lookouts by pierrelion, on Flickr

Barraka Lift by pierrelion, on Flickr

Valletta City Gate Concert Hall by pierrelion, on Flickr

St. George's Square Valletta by chrisfay55, on Flickr

Malta0015 by sarahamina, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by Joseph Xuereb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qbajjar #HDR by olipennell, on Flickr

Malta&Gozo - Bits&Pieces by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Malta&Gozo - Bits&Pieces by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Malta&Gozo - Bits&Pieces by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Malta&Gozo - Bits&Pieces by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Malta&Gozo - Bits&Pieces by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr

Overtaking by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 53 by Aviosuperficie di Gallina (Avola), on Flickr

Malta 52 by Aviosuperficie di Gallina (Avola), on Flickr

Malta 49 by Aviosuperficie di Gallina (Avola), on Flickr

Malta 48 by Aviosuperficie di Gallina (Avola), on Flickr

Malta 43 by Aviosuperficie di Gallina (Avola), on Flickr

Malta 45 by Aviosuperficie di Gallina (Avola), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burning Sky- Malta by buhagiaj, on Flickr

Malta (119) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr

Malta (120) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr

Malta (117) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by vulekhoanhong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rolex Middle Sea Race preparations by fotozso, on Flickr

Silent chat by fotozso, on Flickr

Malta by Fabrizio C79., on Flickr

Martha Ann by New Discoveries, on Flickr

malta harbor by imaginosss, on Flickr

Valetta by robin.stokes57, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2014 (121) by atutitu09, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Gozo island by mirsavio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Vue sur la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Vue sur la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Senglea by sandthi, on Flickr


Senglea by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Vue sur la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


045 port de Marsaxlokk by sandthi, on Flickr


037 by sandthi, on Flickr


La Grotte bleue by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Gozo by sandthi, on Flickr


Gozo by sandthi, on Flickr


Gozo by sandthi, on Flickr


Gozo cath by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Gozo Xlendi by sandthi, on Flickr


Gozo la Calypso by sandthi, on Flickr


Gozo la grotte azur by sandthi, on Flickr


Gozo by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Gozo le port by sandthi, on Flickr


Mdina by sandthi, on Flickr


Mdina by sandthi, on Flickr


Mdina by sandthi, on Flickr


Mdina by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Naxxar Palais Parisio by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


004 La Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


La Valette Cath St Jean by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Cruises by micheletorretta, on Flickr

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

derelict by julie trueman, on Flickr

Valletta in sunset by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr

IMG_20150216_123827 by GColl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by oscar_garriga, on Flickr

Palumbo Superyachts Dock 3 by Jamie.S.., on Flickr

Madliena Coastal Watch Tower - Malta by buhagiaj, on Flickr

IMG_20150218_085915 by GColl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Festa Għajnsielem 2014 by Anthony Scicluna, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 598 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 584 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta by photestudo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by nerOinferno, on Flickr

Malta - José Luís Borges - Private - August 2013 003 by Pusan1, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour, Valetta, Malta by maxdrygas, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 599 by bentstor, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Harbour by albireo 2006, on Flickr

150t Quayside Crane in fhe foreground with the Celebrity Silhouette berthed at Valletta in the background. by Jamie.S.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mdina View (Malta) by ruggerocristiano, on Flickr

Fishing Boat by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 729 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 733 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 734 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta Holiday day 3 02 Valetta Noon Gun by bob watt, on Flickr

Malta Holiday day 3 01 Valetta Three Cities panorama by bob watt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta und Gozo by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu Basilica by sidranawaz, on Flickr

Valletta street by sidranawaz, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quiet Beach. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Mellieha View. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Fruit Market. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Old Cannon. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Line Of Boats. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Valletta by moonlight by edma23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta april og maj 2014 862 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 866 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 864 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 868 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 867 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Malta Harbour in rough seas. by tigercub66, on Flickr 

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk 10 June 2014-0009.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr 

Airbus A320-214 9H-AEO by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Martha Ann by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by blog100days, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_2015_0540 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0535 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0588 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0179 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0305 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0307 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0316 by Michelitsch_Markus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0627 by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

DSC_0423 by vangeliskakavas, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by vangeliskakavas, on Flickr

DSC_0466 by vangeliskakavas, on Flickr

Azure Window sfx by "Mr Mike", on Flickr

smallRoad by juiceSoup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The 100' Hargrave Custom Yachts CAMELOT by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

Malta by monicasfjmonteiro, on Flickr

Malta by monicasfjmonteiro, on Flickr

Malta by monicasfjmonteiro, on Flickr

Malta by monicasfjmonteiro, on Flickr

Valletta Street sfx by "Mr Mike", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta april og maj 2014 362 by bentstor, on Flickr

Maltese countryside by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr

Walled city of Mdina by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr

carrer de La Valletta (Malta) by Dani Alvarez Cañellas, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Siege Bell Memorial by Jake Kindred Photography and Videography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serenade of the Seas by albireo2006, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour at Valletta - the capital city of Malta by natureloving, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Malta, St. Julian - P1140541 by MaldenDj, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport BUS 340. by bedford97, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

derelict by julie trueman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea by BerHili, on Flickr

Malta Parliament Building by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Siege Bell Memorial by Jake Kindred Photography and Videography, on Flickr

DSC_0423 by vangeliskakavas, on Flickr

P725 L'Adroit by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr

P&O Aurora in Valletta, Malta. by williammorris578, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Għadira by AmikLanfranco, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by MandiG72, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by MandiG72, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by MandiG72, on Flickr

Malta by Art Mari Rodrigues, on Flickr

Malta. by w07lkelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galileo G by albireo 2006, on Flickr

colpo di vento by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (7) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

img_7164 by interbeat, on Flickr

Capodanno 2015 a Malta by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-sunset-1-crop by alf.branch, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Downhill by albireo 2006, on Flickr

IMG_3694-6 by arnric62, on Flickr

IMG_3608 by arnric62, on Flickr

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wedding in Malta by Meme O'toa, on Flickr

Il-Balluta, St. Julian's, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Valletta Balconies by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by blog100days, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010410 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Line Of Balconies. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

malta_birgufest_17 by Kudosmedia, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

漁村 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

MALTA 2015-090315 by ELVIO ZAMUNER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Mdina by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Paceville view 2 by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

Dwejra bay in Gozo by ackers76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Admiring nature by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

教堂钟声响起时 When the bell of church rings by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Guiding Light | Marshaxlokk, Malta by Jake Kindred Photography and Videography, on Flickr

Malta 2013_155_Valletta_130914.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Malta 2013_152_Valletta_130914.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Malta 2013_084_Valletta_130908.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Malta 2013_029_Mdina_130913.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Strolling in Mdina by mirsavio, on Flickr

Desperate for summer by edma23, on Flickr

Colors of Malta by mirsavio, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 911 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 909 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 885 by bentstor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le bloc couteaux, la soupière et la salière by cefran_other, on Flickr

Malta Wachturm by hussi48, on Flickr

Malta 2008.. (5) by dminguez_j, on Flickr

Malta 2008.. (20) by dminguez_j, on Flickr

Untitled by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by Drew at large, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Talisman C in Malta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino by New Discoveries, on Flickr

Valletta Grand Harbour,Malta by joan_vc, on Flickr

Policeman in Valletta, Malta by HanHan2901, on Flickr

St-Julians-golden-hour by alf.branch, on Flickr

Malta 2008.. (25) by dminguez_j, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9H-AEM by LHR Photos, on Flickr

Why I love Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Moonrise over Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

20141129_142159 by taty_valentyne, on Flickr

King of the Hill | Vitorriosa Hour, Malta by Jake Kindred Photography and Videography, on Flickr

Street Perspective by albireo 2006, on Flickr

In Valetta harbour Malta. by williammorris578, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta, Malta by Ole Rodland, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Ole Rodland, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Ole Rodland, on Flickr

"Walled Town of Mdina" by Peter Williams Photography - Over 1,000,000 views, on Flickr

Colors of Malta by mirsavio, on Flickr

20150314_140817 by taty_valentyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

streetview by lili harutyunyan, on Flickr

Malta by TittaBilder, on Flickr

Malta by Ivan Taghavi Espinosa, on Flickr

A-spire-ing by Rohit Adriano, on Flickr

Harbouring the Clouds by Rohit Adriano, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta by Leif Strand, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

30_07_14 2469 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 2472 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 2474 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 2487 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 2570 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 2572 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 2674 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merchant street Valletta Malte by pierrelion, on Flickr

The Triton Fountain - Floriana, Malta by mmmyoso, on Flickr

St Paul's Church - Rabat, Malta by mmmyoso, on Flickr

"Enjoying The Sun" by Peter Williams Photography - Over 1,000,000 views, on Flickr

AMPLostandFound-4601 by summerfestivalguide, on Flickr

AMPLostandFound-4464 by summerfestivalguide, on Flickr

AMPLostandFound-4574 by summerfestivalguide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Gozo by John Vagios, on Flickr

010302 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

010301 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

010299 - Rabat by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3503 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3510 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3529 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3534 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3594 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3591 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3624 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta, Malta by Martin Harris in Harlow, on Flickr

Main St - Mdina by Peter Williams Photography - Over 1,000,000 views, on Flickr

IMG_3793_stitch by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3805 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3968 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_3971 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

Una città chiamata Fantasia by Ernesto Imperato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5547 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_5553 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

Blue by u_sperling, on Flickr

IMG_5172 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

IMG_5157 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr

Talisman C in Malta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

20140427_130258 by taty_valentyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 041 by mpetr1960, on Flickr

Marina, Grand Harbour, Malta by Sharon Clews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA - QRENDI 1 (16) by RosanaCompri, on Flickr

Sea&Sunset by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

MALTA_169 by Gilmour and Gray Travels, on Flickr

MALTA_168 by Gilmour and Gray Travels, on Flickr

Malta_2015-1 by lando.ciniglia, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

404 IMG_4102-1 by jdia1002D, on Flickr

406 IMG_4107-1 by jdia1002D, on Flickr

Malta the Brave by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village in southeastern Malta island by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

Isabel 8372 by Kitz Klikz, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

286/... by Stan.O, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

33_Marsaxlokk.jpg by johnefrench, on Flickr

Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr

Yacht Marina, Grand Harbour, Malta by Dave Collins 76, on Flickr

Motor Yacht Samar by Peter Hewing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PCEA5834 by craigand, on Flickr

PCEA5869 by craigand, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Malta Sea Footage by imagesman, on Flickr

20140427_130258 by taty_valentyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5410.jpg by JGBO, on Flickr

Gozo by Paman, on Flickr

DSC04129 by frabonino, on Flickr

DSC04136 by frabonino, on Flickr

DSC04151 by frabonino, on Flickr

The 100' Hargrave Custom Yachts CAMELOT by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Paman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Città Invicta by ahmedovic_galal26, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikischin, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikischin, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikischin, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikischin, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikischin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0809aPC by Atanas Sartmadjiev, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Untitled by jmarkleonard, on Flickr

Untitled by jmarkleonard, on Flickr

Untitled by jmarkleonard, on Flickr

花園 Garden by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bus Station by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

Camping (wild) on Gozo (Malta) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Malta 2014_223 by dominique.dhaene, on Flickr

San Giovanni Rotondo Il Borgo, The ancient village by michele masiero, on Flickr

Malta. La Valletta. El Puerto Grande by escandio, on Flickr

Malta. La Valletta. Fuerte de St. Elmo by escandio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Pauls Bay. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

The Azure Window by Motionlapse, on Flickr

Fire002 by ozzycana, on Flickr

Malta. La Valletta. La Valletta. Calles y detalles by escandio, on Flickr

Malta. La Valletta. La Valletta. Calles y detalles by escandio, on Flickr

Malta. Las Tres Ciudades. Victoriosa (Birgu). Castillo de San Angelo, desde La Valletta by escandio, on Flickr

Sunset at the Riviera Beach (Malta) in monochrome by kevinbrincat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

thanks for showing us malta


----------



## christos-greece

Camping (wild) on Gozo (Malta) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Malta by lukewilson93, on Flickr

Malta by lukewilson93, on Flickr

Malta by lukewilson93, on Flickr

Malta by lukewilson93, on Flickr

砲台 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha Bay, Malta. by lord.visionz, on Flickr

CRW_3429.jpg by Spiney2, on Flickr

CRW_3343.jpg by Spiney2, on Flickr

CRW_3339.jpg by Spiney2, on Flickr

Malta 2015-477 by Roadster2009, on Flickr

Malta 2015-462 by Roadster2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bay of St. Paul's shipwreck by amattingly, on Flickr

IFA Global Press Conference 2015 by Elettroradio Informazioni, on Flickr

IFA Global Press Conference 2015 by Elettroradio Informazioni, on Flickr

IFA Global Press Conference 2015 by Elettroradio Informazioni, on Flickr

IFA Global Press Conference 2015 by Elettroradio Informazioni, on Flickr

Gozo Island - Malta by tenzin.wainwright, on Flickr

Bay of Valletta by amattingly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by caitographer, on Flickr

Malta by caitographer, on Flickr

Sliema Sky by J.Fougerouse, on Flickr

Maltese artillery by J.Fougerouse, on Flickr

Malta (60).jpg by brianbowen424, on Flickr

Malta (50).jpg by brianbowen424, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a3 by amanda_hallberg, on Flickr

Malta Experience by maurocacciola, on Flickr

View over Valletta by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr

CIMG1925 by monicaandstan, on Flickr

Ace superyacht by kurjuz, on Flickr

Yacht Marina, Grand Harbour, Malta by Dave Collins 76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Essemmbee55, on Flickr

Citadella from Villa Rundle, Victoria, Gozo by planman, on Flickr

Azure window by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr

Preparation. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

Malta Experience by maurocacciola, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta-Saluting Battery by jonboy1007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First of May Fireworks Competition by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr

Queen Elizabeth 2 by Constantin Florea, on Flickr

The city of Valletta. by Stefanie YY Lai, on Flickr

The city of Valletta. by Stefanie YY Lai, on Flickr

CIMG1995 by monicaandstan, on Flickr

CIMG1931 by monicaandstan, on Flickr

Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dingli Cliffs Malta by waynexmind, on Flickr

IMG_6014 by waynexmind, on Flickr

CIMG1936 by monicaandstan, on Flickr

2008-09 Malta 268 by Markus Zwirzitz, on Flickr

Malta by chriz217, on Flickr

MALTA 311 by samalo2000, on Flickr

MALTA 300 by samalo2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Salt pans 4 by gate 18, on Flickr

Valletta. The Capital of Malta. Nikon D3100. DSC_0643-0649. by bobchin1941, on Flickr

Loving Malta by photoGabbiano, on Flickr

Mosta,Malta by Spalaywitheepi, on Flickr

CIMG1971 by monicaandstan, on Flickr

CIMG1930 by monicaandstan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsamxett Sunrise by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

On Parade - Fort Rinella Malta by cjholibobs, on Flickr

Malta Mellieha by robertinaver56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgar-Moto-Guzzi- by KirilND, on Flickr

Merchant street Valletta Malte by pierrelion, on Flickr

Lookouts by pierrelion, on Flickr

Urban patchwork by pierrelion, on Flickr

Barraka Lift by pierrelion, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by pierrelion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Serenade of the Seas by albireo2006, on Flickr

Festa Għajnsielem 2014 by Anthony Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## Streetline

Two Streetline Compositions from Malta from our archive:








Senglea Shore









Merchant's Street in Valletta


----------



## christos-greece

1408_Hot_Hike_003.jpg by cpcervelo, on Flickr

malta by pep fuentes, on Flickr

Malta - Guns by b4dub, on Flickr

Yachts in Galley Creek before Fort St Angelo by annieb5051, on Flickr

6711 by mariobuhagiar313, on Flickr

Rolex Middle Sea Race 2014 Waiting for the Start by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Amitrag Shetty, on Flickr

DSC_1478 by Eduarda Camerini, on Flickr

malta crouch by Brian J, on Flickr

Nature's basketball by Amik Lanfranco, on Flickr

Birgu by -- blue in green --, on Flickr

L'azzurro del mare.... by Ernesto Imperato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Again walking to the St Paul's beach on the last day before leaving! by Stefanie Lai, on Flickr

Again walking to the St Paul's beach on the last day before leaving! by Stefanie Lai, on Flickr

Again walking to the St Paul's beach on the last day before leaving! by Stefanie Lai, on Flickr

Second last day in Valletta. by Stefanie Lai, on Flickr

Sony ILCE-A7SDSC08492.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

Sony ILCE-A7SDSC08511-Edit.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat Tour-2 by ChristopherRechtien, on Flickr

Boat Tour-3 by ChristopherRechtien, on Flickr

Boat Tour-1 by ChristopherRechtien, on Flickr

Mellieha-1 by ChristopherRechtien, on Flickr

Birgu-9 by ChristopherRechtien, on Flickr

Mellieha-13 by ChristopherRechtien, on Flickr

1005-Cafe by Mark Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

344/... by Stan Janowicz, on Flickr

335/... by Stan Janowicz, on Flickr

Malta by vilmos_hering, on Flickr

Medina - Malta by vilmos_hering, on Flickr

1081-The Spur and senglea harbour by Mark Price, on Flickr

1077-Valetta_ by Mark Price, on Flickr

Enjoy the view. by Johann Espiritu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking Steps by Bill, on Flickr

Sunset in Malta. Malta is a Southern European island country comprising an archipelago in the Mediterranean Sea. by javansg, on Flickr

Sony ILCE-A7SDSC08588.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

Valletta Streetscape by K B, on Flickr

PANO_20150626_174415 by David Farinic, on Flickr

blue lagoon toward malta by Sean Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

derelict by julie trueman, on Flickr

042910-084F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport BUS 352. by bedford97, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport BUS 340. by bedford97, on Flickr

Dunheger Travel Quotes - Clifton Fadiman by dunheger, on Flickr


----------



## luxurytravelvietnam

i think in malta they speak Italian language


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by oliverchesler, on Flickr

Malta Cruises by micheletorretta, on Flickr

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Martha Ann by New Discoveries, on Flickr

malta harbor by imaginosss, on Flickr

Hurry by K B, on Flickr

Valetta by robin.stokes57, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Azure Window, famous stone arch of Gozo island in the sun in summer, Malta by Dragos Olariu, on Flickr

On the helipad for the arrival in Valletta, Malta by Caroline Cooke, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha coast - Malta sunset by Andrew Bennett, on Flickr

Mellieha Caves, Malta [2400x1800] (OC) by Nathan Mather, on Flickr

View of Church of Our Lady of Mount Carmel in Malta. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20141010_015711 by Vlad Solovey, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by chrismorsey19, on Flickr

Kalkara, Malta - D8C_1994 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr

010224 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

2_Malta_76 by katze-mond, on Flickr

Jesuit novices in Malta - Summer 2014 by Maltese Jesuit Province, on Flickr

weekend a malta by ELENA TABASSO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A View from the Fort (0204) by Roberta Briffa, on Flickr

Citadella (0201) by Roberta Briffa, on Flickr

The Azure Window (0188) by Roberta Briffa, on Flickr

Citadella (0202) by Roberta Briffa, on Flickr

We Heart Fungus Rock (0196) by Roberta Briffa, on Flickr

The Inland Sea (0180) by Roberta Briffa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

img_7010 by interbeat, on Flickr

Into the light by P. Bednarz, on Flickr

Capodanno 2015 a Malta by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr

img_7215 by interbeat, on Flickr

img_7164 by interbeat, on Flickr

img_7156 by interbeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr

Yacht Marina, Grand Harbour, Malta by Dave Collins 76, on Flickr

286/... by Stan.O, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

33_Marsaxlokk.jpg by johnefrench, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Azure Window..... by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

A fort in Malta by Kamal Perera, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Kalum Carter, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by The Principal Potøca, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Rojs Rozentāls, on Flickr

San Gwann and San Pawl by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta City Gate Concert Hall by pierrelion, on Flickr

Barraka Lift by pierrelion, on Flickr

Malte by pierrelion, on Flickr

Public benches by pierrelion, on Flickr

Ronds dans l'eau by pierrelion, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by pierrelion, on Flickr

Lookouts by pierrelion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window | Dwejra Bay by Paul Biris Photography, on Flickr

Salina Sunrise by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr

Sweethaven Village | Popeye Village by Paul Biris Photography, on Flickr

focus on the road by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr

Malta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window, San Lawarenz, Gozo, Malta by Jeremy Smith, on Flickr

MALTA 037 by loichot nadine, on Flickr

MALTA 026 by loichot nadine, on Flickr

Valletta by Mikaci∞, on Flickr

Sliema by Mikaci∞, on Flickr

Holiday in Malta! by Charlotte Farrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

sunset over Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

4.jpg malta by phoenixrisingalways, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04136 by frabonino, on Flickr

DSC04151 by frabonino, on Flickr

The 100' Hargrave Custom Yachts CAMELOT by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

Gozo by Paman, on Flickr

DSC04129 by frabonino, on Flickr

Outskirts of Dingli by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Paman, on Flickr


----------



## Karachiwala

beautiful pics thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Sarah Jarne, on Flickr

Blessings of the Rain by Karl Sciberras, on Flickr

The everyday by Michael Holler, on Flickr

Gozo sunset by Rob M, on Flickr

Valletta by Denise Felici, on Flickr

Vista desde Mdina a Mosta y la campiña maltesa by Víctor Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta by stefano mazzanti, on Flickr

Gozo by Poppy, on Flickr

The musicians setting up. by David Redfearn, on Flickr

MALTA 014 by loichot nadine, on Flickr

Cathedral, Mdina, Malta by Kalum Carter, on Flickr

MALTA 207 by loichot nadine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by playing around, on Flickr

DSC01177 by johncraig2, on Flickr

DSC01166 by johncraig2, on Flickr

DSC01163 by johncraig2, on Flickr

DSC00873 by johncraig2, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Azure Window by Bill Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament and Cat by K B, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by grec.pl, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanNCJ

christos owns flickr. come to india dude!


----------



## christos-greece

010410 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Line Of Balconies. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

malta_birgufest_17 by Kudosmedia, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

漁村 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Strolling in Mdina by mirsavio, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 911 by bentstor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Bay Riviera, Malta [OC] [2048x1384] by Sergey Scherbatyuk, on Flickr

LAN_3970-編輯 by yk poon, on Flickr

3DR Solo In Malta Smart Shots with Solo Gimbal by ZeroDrift Media, on Flickr

Malta`s caves by Richard Pleass, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament and Cat by K B, on Flickr


----------



## 2Lcustomer

this is what can happen if you get Arabic speaking people to become Christian.


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Fungus rock - Gozo island by Andrew Bennett, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Fabrizio De Siati, on Flickr

La rotonda by Fabrizio De Siati, on Flickr

Buoyancy by Amik Lanfranco, on Flickr

Malta, Valetta 4 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr

Malta, Valetta 5 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr

Sony ILCE-A7SDSC08759.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

Malta, Valetta 40 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bus stop by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 71 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 77 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 82 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 91 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0583 by dilyantsenkov, on Flickr

DSC_0231 by dilyantsenkov, on Flickr

Balconies by K B, on Flickr

Valetta by night by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Il-Belt Valletta by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8048 by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

Bollard by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Vittoriosa from Senglea by D168629K, on Flickr

Mein Schiff by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

At play by geoffmart65, on Flickr

3d-streetart-malta by Leon Keer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by katontour, on Flickr

Malta by katontour, on Flickr

Malta by katontour, on Flickr

Malta by katontour, on Flickr

The Sun Rises by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

La Valletta by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Louise Jablonowska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Malta by photestudo, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr

Everyone's cross by Ed, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by grec.pl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

img_7215 by interbeat, on Flickr

Capodanno 2015 a Malta by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr

img_7164 by interbeat, on Flickr

img_7156 by interbeat, on Flickr

img_7010 by interbeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by chicagobossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Malta segway tours Valletta by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

20150626_114132_584-1.jpg by jeffbenn04, on Flickr

Mdina Rabat by Guido Rudolph, on Flickr

20150626_115802_605.jpg by jeffbenn04, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150620_100038_185-2.jpg by jeffbenn04, on Flickr

Sunset over St Pauls Bay by Davy Wright, on Flickr

Street in Valetta Malta by Karen Peirce, on Flickr

DSC_0936 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Henryk, on Flickr

Hello Moon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Caroline Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Rabat Skyline by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Rabat Citadel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

The Azure Window by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Triq ir-Repubblika, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

church malta by Jan Zimmerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain by K B, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC_0725 by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Near Qala village, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Valetta boatride by Denise van Mol, on Flickr

Malta 153043 153044 153045 - 74 by SFA Sprachreisen, on Flickr

Malta 153043 153044 153045 - 66 by SFA Sprachreisen, on Flickr

Dwejra, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

20150802_172735_HDR by Magdalena Reszke, on Flickr

Bay of Valletta by amattingly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Maltese vineyard by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Spinola Bay, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Spinola Bay, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A day at the Blue Lagoon by zacke82, on Flickr

Ħaġar Qim area, Qrendi, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Malta --- Lija --- Fireworks by Adrian Cilia, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Wied Iż-Żurrieq by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Noon Day Gun, Valletta by Richard, on Flickr

Hurry by K B, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citta' Vittoriosa - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

IMG_20150808_114538 by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

image by Jan Kubiczek, on Flickr

image by Jan Kubiczek, on Flickr

image by Jan Kubiczek, on Flickr

Valletta yacht by Stephen Dowling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ago 2009 Vacanze Sicilia (111) by Fabry76, on Flickr

Malta by Fabry76, on Flickr

Malta Street Art Festival 2015 by valentina venditti, on Flickr

Malta Street Art Festival 2015 by valentina venditti, on Flickr

malta_95 by East, Poland, on Flickr

Barcelona Mediterranean Cruise July 28, 2015 114 by James Gordon Patterson, on Flickr

Mdina / Malta by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta, Malta by montgomeryjlion, on Flickr

Malta by montgomeryjlion, on Flickr

IMG_5387 by babalot, on Flickr

MALTA_IR-121 by pater68, on Flickr

IMG_5380 by babalot, on Flickr

IMG_5388 by babalot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ALBATROS by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr

Rare green thing in Malta by playing around, on Flickr

Mġarr Port by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

La Valletta by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by babalot, on Flickr

MALTA_IR-104 by pater68, on Flickr

20140427_130258 by Tiziana Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Ciara Reynolds, on Flickr

MSC ARMONIA by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr

View from Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta, Malta by Charles Neave, on Flickr

DSC_0199 1 by Dr. Mirth, on Flickr

DSC_0243 by Dr. Mirth, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta by Ciara Reynolds, on Flickr

Malta, Vittoriosa Yacht Marina IMG_1295 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Bay Malta 2015 by paula Garrido, on Flickr

Malta by Ciara Reynolds, on Flickr

The Painter. by Liam Crawford, on Flickr

Malta National Aquarium by zacke82, on Flickr

Mġarr Port by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

La Valletta BW by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

Tango by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Gozo by Paman, on Flickr

DSC04129 by frabonino, on Flickr

DSC04136 by frabonino, on Flickr

DSC04151 by frabonino, on Flickr

The 100' Hargrave Custom Yachts CAMELOT by hargraveyachts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5611 by babalot, on Flickr

IMG_5620 by babalot, on Flickr

DSCF2216 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF2175 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF2097 by Graham White, on Flickr

La Valletta BW by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by grec.pl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Malta #Gozo by TaraSapiano, on Flickr

#Malta #Gozo by TaraSapiano, on Flickr

DSCF2142 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF2087 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC_8951.jpg by Michael Pope, on Flickr

Valletta - joy of life by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Mick Chew, on Flickr

Malta (2) by Mick Chew, on Flickr

Azure Window by Askjell, on Flickr

Sant Peter's Pool by Alan, on Flickr

Malta by anjamurer, on Flickr

Mosta Feast 2015 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr

Talisman C in Malta by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF2661 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF2648 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF2642 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF2624 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC_9017.jpg by Michael Pope, on Flickr

DSCF2517 by Graham White, on Flickr

Azure Window by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise at Kalanka Bay, Delimara by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

DSC00901 by d sibilla, on Flickr

DSC00877 by d sibilla, on Flickr

DSC00847 by d sibilla, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Valletta by Crested Newt, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Crested Newt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last rays of Sun in the Paradise (Bugibba - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Clouds And Rocks by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 100115 83 by Neil, on Flickr

Gozo by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by FOX TSAI, on Flickr

Clouds And Rocks by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Michele by K B, on Flickr

DSC_0265 by Chris Kealy, on Flickr

DSC_0238 by Chris Kealy, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Jeremy Smith, on Flickr

Beachscape by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

malta-vittoriosa-grand-harbour-marina-parrylais-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-1d4-cr-0708 by alcuin lai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta-senglea-fort-st-elmo-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-1d4-cr-0768 by alcuin lai, on Flickr

malta-senglea-fort-st-angelo-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-1d4-cr-0764 by alcuin lai, on Flickr

malta-valetta-lascaris-battery-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-1d4-cr-0794 by alcuin lai, on Flickr

malta-grand-harbour-senglea-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-1d4-cr-0739 by alcuin lai, on Flickr

malta-grand-harbour-senglea-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-1d4-cr-0734 by alcuin lai, on Flickr

San Michele by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010410 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Line Of Balconies. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

malta_birgufest_17 by Kudosmedia, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Kalkara by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr after sunset. Gozo island (Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Port of MGarr after sunset. Gozo island (Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Gozo by pratoaurora, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta by Rodrigo Martins, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta by Rodrigo Martins, on Flickr

The bench with a view. by Agris Kalniņš, on Flickr

C and Nina by Jamie Iain Genovese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

INS Tarangini (A75) by K B, on Flickr

Malta Optare Solo Sr by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

Mgarr after sunset. Gozo island (Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Port of MGarr after sunset. Gozo island (Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Clifts of Dwejra. Gozo island (Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Sunset over Malta in Poznań by Karol Tusnio, on Flickr

Utopia by K B, on Flickr

>>>>
The old and the new by HELEN M BUSHE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09651 by Luke Attard, on Flickr

The Blue Lagoon by Florian, on Flickr

St. Paul's Bay, Malta by Rodrigo Martins, on Flickr

Port of MGarr after sunset. Gozo island (Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

The people wake as the sun sets by Yana Walker, on Flickr

On a clear day by cefran_other, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr

Malta by Greta Parisini, on Flickr

(157) Grand Harbour, Malta by Robin Warner, on Flickr

(117) Marsamxett Harbour, Malta by Robin Warner, on Flickr

untitled-0178 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

Gzira city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WIND SURF by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr

Malta_Valletta by danny victoor, on Flickr

Travel-Malta by Giulia Ometto, on Flickr

Malta_021_PopeyeVillage_150823.jpg by Virgilijus Dadonas, on Flickr

Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Gzira city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A.H.Varazze in Malta by Richard, on Flickr

Croisieres de France - Zenith by Richard, on Flickr

Malta by Francesco La Capra, on Flickr

Malta by Francesco La Capra, on Flickr

Valetta Skyline by John Crux, on Flickr

The Entrance by Jamie Iain Genovese, on Flickr

Malta (524) by Isa Agostini Haddad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#BlueGrotto #Malta #OMGImonaboat by patrickdevries2003, on Flickr

Valletta Grand Harbour by chris_ball_75, on Flickr

20150824 by Hermann Unnsteinn Emilsson, on Flickr

20150824 by Hermann Unnsteinn Emilsson, on Flickr

20150822 by Hermann Unnsteinn Emilsson, on Flickr

20150822 by Hermann Unnsteinn Emilsson, on Flickr

20150822 by Hermann Unnsteinn Emilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_F4A3835_h_ps by Marcus, on Flickr

_F4A3591_h_ps by Marcus, on Flickr

Valletta Malta Port from the Grand Princess by glenz2007, on Flickr

Mdina Citadel Malta by glenz2007, on Flickr

Marsalforn Flats by David.Owens, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8300 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Malta by Jake Lows, on Flickr

Bormla city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

Valletta Malta from the Grand Princess by glenz2007, on Flickr

Valletta Malta from the Grand Princess by glenz2007, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC2397 by Dario Cardone, on Flickr

Too busy on the phones to bother about pretty girls by Richard, on Flickr

Dusk & Silhouettes, Gozo_0165 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr

malta by kennet brandt, on Flickr

Listen Sis I am going to catch one this big by Richard, on Flickr

Waiting for his return by Richard, on Flickr

Mdina, Naxxar & Rabat-Malta by robert.herwick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sant Anġlu mixgħul bil-murtali by Joseph Lanzon, on Flickr

Celestial palm fronds. Mellieha, Malta 07.XI.2015 by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Xagħra At Night by Kokeldil, on Flickr

Mediterranean Cruise-199-2 by Marni Patterson, on Flickr

Mediterranean Cruise-196-2 by Marni Patterson, on Flickr

Mediterranean Cruise-195-2 by Marni Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Motor Yacht Samar by Peter Hewing, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 2009 036 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 022 by ronniesanger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo island by Erika Brenlla Carballo, on Flickr

The Lighthouse by mark greenfield, on Flickr

20150902-DSC_2907 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00669 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00757 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

derelict by julie trueman, on Flickr

Fireworks by markpaulbrockdorff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta : Blue lagoon by marko g, on Flickr

Malta : Blue lagoon by marko g, on Flickr

Malta : Valletta by marko g, on Flickr

Malta : Valletta by marko g, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00759 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00765 by Paul Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, la Valleta by Vanesa Rojas Pinto, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 455 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 457 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 459 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 492 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 493 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 618 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk by robert.zahra, on Flickr

Freeport 1 by robert.zahra, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

DSC04151 by frabonino, on Flickr

The 100' Hargrave Custom Yachts CAMELOT by hargraveyachts, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikischin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria by esquizometrica, on Flickr

Gozo cliffs by esquizometrica, on Flickr

blue window by esquizometrica, on Flickr

Leaving Valetta by Ron Metcalfe, on Flickr

Malta Landscape by Nicola Malaguti, on Flickr

Untitled by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

12h à la Valette by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

_MG_3293.jpg by Michael High, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saluting Battery by pierrelion, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

Gzira city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

colour of St Julian by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr

Port of Valetta by Denis Karpenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta -Strong as an island by marko g, on Flickr

Xlendi Tower, Gozo by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

NBR_8466_eizo__ by Nikolay Britun, on Flickr

NBR_8506_eizo__ by Nikolay Britun, on Flickr

NBR_8632_eizo__ by Nikolay Britun, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

NBR_7574_eizo__ by Nikolay Britun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parade ground at Fort St Elmo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta- Marsaxlokk harbour.jpg by Alan Price, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1010789x5.jpg by tekqvist, on Flickr

P1010868x5.jpg by tekqvist, on Flickr

P1010728x5.jpg by tekqvist, on Flickr

P1010753x5.jpg by tekqvist, on Flickr

Malta, 154, Trip to the Blue Grotto by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr'

Malta-1-16 by Michael Yule, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Fire .............. by Alan Williams, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Silent chat by fotozso, on Flickr

Malta by Fabrizio C79., on Flickr

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Valetta by robin.stokes57, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walled City ...... by Alan Williams, on Flickr

SAM_0749 by Diana Notley, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Jeremy Sutcliffe, on Flickr

Matle , la valette , Tas Sliema by BigSmoke67, on Flickr

St Elmo's Fort, Valletta, Malta by West Tribe, on Flickr

P1070517 by Johnfranky T., on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 158, Valetta-Night-Panorama by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

malta by #Pontus, on Flickr

malta by #Pontus, on Flickr

Valletta bei Nacht 027 by Thomas S, on Flickr

MALTA_2013-06-17-4111 by V G, on Flickr

Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

Valletta Harbour by David Johns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 167, der kleine Fischerhafen Marsaxlokk by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Popeye Village at Malta by Tashina van Zwam [OC][6000x4000] by Danny Rose, on Flickr

Lr_2015 Fj-05366.jpg by pierrelion, on Flickr

IMG_9398 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00759 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00765 by Paul Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-1-35 by Michael Yule, on Flickr

Malta-1-36 by Michael Yule, on Flickr

. by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

. by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

. by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

. by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Awash by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caos by Maria Velonà, on Flickr

Parish Church - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Travel, landscape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by jberlana, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Tower in Malta by Kevin Brincat, on Flickr

Malta, 053, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Blue Grotto (Malta) by click46, on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Malta by Robin, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

The Yacht Tatoosh by Nigel Lingings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wied iz-Zurrieq, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Grand Harbour by David Spencer, on Flickr

Sunset from Ghar Lapsi Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Fomm ir-Rih Bay, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Azure Window - Gozo, Malta - Landscape, travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta at Night by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MUSICIANS3_NOTTE BIANCA_VALLETTAIMG_0893 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr

Malta_atChruch_1240208 by R Burns, on Flickr

IMG_7339.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

IMG_7420.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

A #panorama view of Manoel #Island, #Sliema and the #European #Capital of #Culture #2018, our #capital #city #Valletta, #Malta , #Europe. #Proud to be #Maltese!!!! #photographbyme 📷 with my #iphone6 📱 #lovemalta, #visitmalta, #citybestpics by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

marsaxlokk harbour by michael Lawson, on Flickr

marsaxlokk harbour by michael Lawson, on Flickr

Valletta Skyline, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Valletta Street Scene with Balconies, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Ornate Wooden Balconies, Sliema, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

derelict by julie trueman, on Flickr

Valletta in sunset by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Valletta street by sidranawaz, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the human just waited.. by Mehmet Demirelli, on Flickr

Malta, 261, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 262, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 254, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 239, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

saluting battery by mauro morichi, on Flickr

DSCF424 by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0260 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Malta, 301, Churches, Religious Statues and Paintings by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

Malta by Giuseppe Defraia, on Flickr

VAL036 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr

VAL027 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr


----------



## Rui-Silva

beautiful country and nice yacht


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr

DSC00518 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC00500 by Michael, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

DSC00442 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC00444 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kirche in St. Julians by Frank Bothe, on Flickr

Blick auf Sliema by Frank Bothe, on Flickr

CRW_3376.jpg by Nigel Summers, on Flickr

Duck in front of Valetta, Malta. Malta Sea Relaxing Summer Historical Monuments Mediterranean Valetta Animals Special at Tigne Point Beach by Paul-André Woisard, on Flickr

DSC00690 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC00666 by Michael, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ramla bay - Gozo, Malta - Seascape, travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta P1160033 by Phil Parsons, on Flickr

Grand Harbour by Pepyn Thysse, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by awriteword, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by awriteword, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1010753x5-Edit.jpg by tekqvist, on Flickr

Sunset in Dwejra bay - Gozo, Malta - Seascape, travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Mdina by Jeremy Sutcliffe, on Flickr

Mdina by Jeremy Sutcliffe, on Flickr

Malta, 303, Sliema Bay, Marsamxett at Night by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

IMG_0804 by Joanna Quilty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 304, Valetta, Marsamxett Harbour at Night by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Lr_2015 Fj-05366.jpg by pierrelion, on Flickr

DSC00929 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC00888 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC00883 by Michael, on Flickr

Malta - 360 of 367-27.jpg by Jmlaw86, on Flickr

Malta, 069, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Ognjen Borovina, on Flickr

Malta 09 (16) by Tommy Gjøe, on Flickr

Malta 09 (45) by Tommy Gjøe, on Flickr

Merchant street Valletta Malte by pierrelion, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by pierrelion, on Flickr

Malta by CatCat-Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr

Spinola Bay near St. Julians in Malata by swordscookie Gone Fishing! back in a while!, on Flickr

Malta, 306, Oil Rig "GSF Celtic Sea" at the Grand Harbour of Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Loudres Chapel - 3D by TJ, on Flickr

Malta Valletta Harbour by Ken Dixon, on Flickr

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-10-17_10-08-04 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-36 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-25 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

GOZO 2015 by Joanna Louise Staines, on Flickr

Phaedo3 by K B, on Flickr

Malta, 318, Bad weather for 1 day by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

IMG_4694 by sultanofswing98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Valetta-1 by Marcin Krzysztof, on Flickr

Valetta-11 by Marcin Krzysztof, on Flickr

Pink October Malta - Marathon by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea&Sunset by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

33_Marsaxlokk.jpg by johnefrench, on Flickr

Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr

Yacht Marina, Grand Harbour, Malta by Dave Collins 76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections in the blue! by swordscookie, on Flickr

Malta - wakacje - last minute - Traveligo.pl by TraveliGo Polska, on Flickr

Asure window Malta by Luc Cartenstadt, on Flickr

Valleta by night, Malta by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr

Comino from Cominotto by Pete Lanman, on Flickr

20150925-IMG_4981 by Andreas Hangkamer-Kühnen, on Flickr

20150920-_DSC6087 by Andreas Hangkamer-Kühnen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-Oct 2015-58.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-56.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-50.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-46.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-47.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

One Boat, Two Boat... by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Sannat Parish Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise at the Grand Harbour Valletta Malta.... by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

DSC00879 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC00883 by Michael, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta 4 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta Valletta Harbour by Ken Dixon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta - Il porto #Malta #lovemalta #lavalletta #findingsolaire #newallbest by Fabio D'Andrea, on Flickr

MALTA 2 by AdrianRubio, on Flickr

Malta_575 by Gem Lessuor, on Flickr

Malta_567 by Gem Lessuor, on Flickr

Malta_230 by Gem Lessuor, on Flickr

Malta_318 by Gem Lessuor, on Flickr

Malta_256 by Gem Lessuor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Joy of Dance by Hannele Koivumaki, on Flickr

View from St Elmo's Fort, Valletta by Rebecca O'Neill, on Flickr

Mdina by Rebecca O'Neill, on Flickr

You don't have to brush your teeth — just the ones you want to keep by Matthias Lehnecke, on Flickr

Urban jungle by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr

Living history by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

IMG_7672 by tomekqbl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Sim and Ellie by Joseph Hall, on Flickr

Celebrity Equinox by Sammut Anthony, on Flickr

Valletta impressiosn in Oct 2015 by tpe1002, on Flickr

Fisherboy by Alejandra Trujillo, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Amanece en Malta by Ander Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wedding in Malta by Meme O'toa, on Flickr

Il-Balluta, St. Julian's, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr

Malta by Mel Byrne, on Flickr

Malta 2013_084_Valletta_130908.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Malta 2013_029_Mdina_130913.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

Strolling in Mdina by Yak Mirs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In Motion. by Dieter Weck, on Flickr

Stormy Beach 2 by Ron Metcalfe, on Flickr

Stormy Beach 1 by Ron Metcalfe, on Flickr

DSC_0207 by Martyn, on Flickr

Malta by eto-syria, on Flickr

Der Hafen von Valletta (Malta) by Marco Schneider, on Flickr

Hats by MikeHolman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Wolfgang Weigelt, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfgang Weigelt, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfgang Weigelt, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfgang Weigelt, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfgang Weigelt, on Flickr

Malta, 331, Manoel Island at Night by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Cockpit by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

energia del mare by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr

Northern Coast of Gozo by yayapapaya77, on Flickr

010241 - Mosta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paceville view 2 by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

Dwejra bay in Gozo by ackers76, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 911 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 909 by bentstor, on Flickr

Malta april og maj 2014 885 by bentstor, on Flickr

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dancing in the water - Valletta, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta October 2015 by stanbr54, on Flickr

Malta October 2015 by stanbr54, on Flickr

Malta October 2015 by stanbr54, on Flickr

Malta October 2015 by stanbr54, on Flickr

Valetta - Malta by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr

Isla view from Fort St.Angelo. Malta. by Alex Buttigieg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6422 by Peter Kolm, on Flickr

Azure Window - Tieqa Żerqa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Azure Window - Tieqa Żerqa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

Smile by L D Middleton, on Flickr

Der Hafen von Valletta (Malta) by Marco Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merchants Street, Valetta/ by swordscookie, on Flickr

La Valletta. by Dieter Weck, on Flickr

Sliema by Allannah M, on Flickr

Fishing Boats and Sheltered Cove by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Fishing with Friends, Valletta, Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Port in Malta by mary beth pargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking The Waterfront by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr

The Breakwater Bridge, Valletta, Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Malta by Dietmar Becker, on Flickr

Malta by giesing, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon/Bejn il-Kmiemen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Ian Walton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Through the Gate. by Dieter Weck, on Flickr

P1030836 by David Joyce, on Flickr

P1030912 by David Joyce, on Flickr

P1030827 by David Joyce, on Flickr

P1030842 by David Joyce, on Flickr

Qrendi by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour, Valletta, Malta 003 by Pete Lanman, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Valletta, Malta 002 by Pete Lanman, on Flickr

Evening Stroll, Valletta City Gate, Malta by Suzanne Graff, on Flickr

Open Balcony in Mdina, Malta by Suzanne Graff, on Flickr

#Malta, #Valletta. The Cathedral bell tower by Alessandro Bargellini, on Flickr

Malta 2015 002 by Joost Martens, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by Freddy Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Republic Street by Hanne Villumsen, on Flickr

Republic Street by Hanne Villumsen, on Flickr

Giordan Lighthouse by cinxxx, on Flickr

Għar Ħasan by cinxxx, on Flickr

Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr

Valletta from Grand Harbour, Malta, 002 by Pete Lanman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sweethaven Village | Popeye Village by Paul Biris Photography, on Flickr

focus on the road by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr

Malta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Outskirts of Dingli by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Paman, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

Malta - Mellieha by mschroeder_36x24, on Flickr

Belle de Jour of Valletta by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Fort St Elmo, Valetta, Malta by Paul J Kelsey Aviation Photography, on Flickr

Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

DSC01353 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01334 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01323 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01324 by Michael, on Flickr

Walking In Mdina by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

DSC01337 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01300 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window; Gozo, Malta by Erik Peterson, on Flickr

DSC07384 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07377 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07371 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07369 by Michael, on Flickr

The old Marsa power station by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by monstrm, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old town in St. Paul's Bay, Malta by Yue Cen, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Uniquely wonderful. Old Bakery Street, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Malta by Relief60, on Flickr

The joyful gradients of Old Mint Street, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Malta Buses_Photo27_26A by Terence Balchin (TB1948), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Malta the Brave by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village in southeastern Malta island by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

Isabel 8372 by Kitz Klikz, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last rays of Sun in the Paradise (Bugibba - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Clouds And Rocks by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta II by Oren Rozen, on Flickr

Mosta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mosta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mosta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Jelena Valiulova, on Flickr

National Library Valletta by kurjuz, on Flickr

IMGP4543_modificato-2 by pozlu70, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07492 by Michael, on Flickr

St Julians (Malta) by Darren Vella, on Flickr

Elise by Eman Cassar, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by J B, on Flickr

DSC07490 by Michael, on Flickr

Gnejna Bay (Malta) by Darren Vella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

Kalkara by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tieqa Żerqa by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Hafen in Valletta - Harbour in Valletta by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr

_DSC6357 by Peter Kolm, on Flickr

Malta by Edan Cohen, on Flickr

Malta by Edan Cohen, on Flickr

IMG_4689 (1) by Teodora Cvijović, on Flickr

Malta by Edan Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00273 by Nancy Koppens, on Flickr

Malta At Night Revisited by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Red Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Red Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Port Vila GSF Celtic Sea by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

A Communication Problem? by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hardtack by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Preserved line up (2) by JE1791 photos, on Flickr

Red Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stronghold by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by J B, on Flickr

HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh visiting St.Paul's Pro-Cathedral by CHOGM Malta, on Flickr

Sliema by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sliema by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sliema by cinxxx, on Flickr

Density by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo 01 by RockyOB, on Flickr

Malta Sept 06 001 by John Anderson, on Flickr

Gozo 02 by RockyOB, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk 07 by RockyOB, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk 11 by RockyOB, on Flickr

St Julians 01 by RockyOB, on Flickr

Nomad by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Steps by K B, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo, Malta by Mike Gordon, on Flickr

Sliema Creek by Freddy Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At Reqqa Point, Gozo by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr

Città Invicta by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Sluggish by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Blue lagoon Comino Malta by ken 898, on Flickr

Valletta IV by Oren Rozen, on Flickr

Velletta by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cliffs of Gozo by John Esslinger, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Mdna Malta by chris, on Flickr

Mdna Malta by chris, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille Valletta - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Uniquely wonderful. Old Bakery Street, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

DSC_2225 by chris lane, on Flickr

IMG_20151203_113135 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20151203_112842 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20151203_114503 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Città Invicta by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Steve Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20151205_095300 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_001 by klaus greger, on Flickr

Front gate to fort in Modena - Malta by sp8nfa-Zbuntowany_Wiesiek, on Flickr

IMG_0479 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Tigné Seafront Hotels by mtiger88, on Flickr

St. Paul's Church - Rabat, Malta by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Costa Deliziosa au Port - 22-11-15 (313) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Xagħra Basilica at the Feast Day by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr

firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (318) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - le Port du Bateau - 22-11-15 (492) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Palais St James Cavalier - 22-11-15 (463) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port du Bateau - 22-11-15 (322) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Cliffs of Gozo by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0260 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Malta, 301, Churches, Religious Statues and Paintings by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

VAL036 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr

VAL027 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Retail Therapy by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

IMG_3730 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

2015_12_23-15_33_06-IMG_009824 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Gzira, Malta by ChiJu wu, on Flickr

Gozo Island in Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

IMG-1761 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

IMG-1717 by xerxesirl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

let your dreams set sail.. by Mehmet Demirelli, on Flickr

Valletta Sliema Malta by ahmed khirfan, on Flickr

An Oil Rig in the Mediterranean Sea by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Rock Formations by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Mending Nets by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Fine Dining by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Upper Barrakka - Valletta - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

un libro sul mare - a book on the sea by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Winding Road by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bridge Bar by red_bandora, on Flickr

Roads Malta by Omar Aarras, on Flickr

The medieval city of Mdina, Malta by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Malta by Stefan Reichert, on Flickr

Malta by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr

IMG_2135 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Malta by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Segway by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Euro Trip 2015 (409 of 424) by Jason McAdoo, on Flickr

Euro Trip 2015 (388 of 424) by Jason McAdoo, on Flickr

The Christmas Tree at Valletta - Malta by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Valletta by Scott Newman, on Flickr

DSC07385 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07225 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0260 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Malta, 301, Churches, Religious Statues and Paintings by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

VAL036 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr

DSC00444 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

Besides all the natural settings, all the things made by Man here are beautiful and blend so well with the island. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

2015_12_21-12_14_08-IMG_009366 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Ford Model A by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

tra mgarr e xlendi by WALDEN VIAGGI A PIEDI, on Flickr

Malta west coast by Katja Hollaar, on Flickr

Gozo roof by Dave Trott, on Flickr

Euro Trip 2015 (409 of 424) by Jason McAdoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

love boats by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

Windy Mdina by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

▪Auberge de Castille (Berġa ta' Kastilja)▪The office of the Prime Minister of Malta▪Castille Square, close to Saint James Cavalier and the Upper Barrakka Gardens▪@ the highest poi by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

تتمنى لكم صباحا مشرقا ويوما سعيدا.. فاليتا عاصمة. مالطا #aljazeera_documentary #aljazeera #malta #valetta #picoftheday #goodmorning #الجزيرة_الوثائقية #الجزيرة #فاليتا #مالطا #صباح_الخير by Hacen Debbab, on Flickr

Clouds over the Grand Harbour in Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Bulwark at Sunrise by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 220 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SEASHORE_SPLASH1_MALTA 2016IMG_2775 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr

▪Il-FOSS TAL-IMDINA▪#Mdina , the silent city is one of Europe’s finest ancient walled city. It is situated in the centre of the island of Malta at 200 metres above sea level. The city is a mixture of Baroque and medie by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

MALTA. GOZO.9. by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Photo and view of Senglea (ISLA) and Malta's Grand #Harbour 🚢 taken from the Upper Barrakka Gardens 🌴 in #Valletta #Malta Europe . #Photo 📷 taken with my #iphone6 📱. You should #travel ✈ & include Malta & Gozo in yo by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

St. Julian's / San Ġiljan by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Celtic Sea by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Road to the church by Myke B, on Flickr

Crazy Horse by Myke B, on Flickr

fine della giornata - end of the day by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Gozo by Scots Photographer, on Flickr

Apartment View by Nicola Onions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Summer Bay by Steve Millward, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0014 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0093 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0121 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Il-Burgu | Malta by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr

Malta by ntalka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pietà Creek by K B, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Gozo, Xlendi Bay by Phil Madyara, on Flickr

Strong Sun by red_bandora, on Flickr

Blue lagoon Comino Malta by ken 898, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Island of Gozo by aldo morettin, on Flickr

Valletta - Republic Street by cinxxx, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta Law Courts by cinxxx, on Flickr

Valletta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Valletta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Money by Tony Slade, on Flickr

St. Publius Church by Steve Millward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MUSICIANS3_NOTTE BIANCA_VALLETTAIMG_0893 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr

Malta_atChruch_1240208 by R Burns, on Flickr

IMG_7339.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

IMG_7420.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

A #panorama view of Manoel #Island, #Sliema and the #European #Capital of #Culture #2018, our #capital #city #Valletta, #Malta , #Europe. #Proud to be #Maltese!!!! #photographbyme 📷 with my #iphone6 📱 #lovemalta, #visitmalta, #citybestpics by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20151229-_MG_0164 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0165 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0168 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0169 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0176 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0180 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0188 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dwejra Bay by keppet, on Flickr

Azure Window by keppet, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-2 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-3 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-14 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

_DSC4724 by Dirk-Gerd, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Elmo Breakwater Lighthouse by Daniel Pace, on Flickr

Freeport... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Undefined woman crossing street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

View of Fort Ricasoli, sailing boat, lighthouse, captured from Valletta, HDR by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Night landscape C in Mellieha Bay, Mellieha, Malta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Red telephone box on Republic Street Valletta Malta by night by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Maltese petrol station in a residential street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

St Gregory by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window 44 by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Valletta dawn, Malta by interlink.idiomas, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by interlink.idiomas, on Flickr

Gozo by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta by Anna Maria Calabria, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2494 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Lasciando Malta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.67 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.66 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Tripping by Jason Ting, on Flickr

Santuario di Ta’ Pinu by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Scala by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Street by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Colorful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Dockyard Workshops by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese Falcon by K B, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 25.04.2015 by Martin Varga, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 25.04.2015 by Martin Varga, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens by night by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Quarry Wharf by night, Valletta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Sales in the street in Valletta, unidentified people by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by G.Don, on Flickr

Malta by G.Don, on Flickr

Malta by G.Don, on Flickr

Malta, Orfali 2015 (92) by Bilal Orfali, on Flickr

The sun sets again for another day on the island of Gozo. One of the smaller islands of the Maltese archipelago. This place is called Dwejra and the Rock formation is called the Azure Window one of the very few remaining arching windows around the islands by Reuben Chircop, on Flickr

Malta, Orfali 2015 (321) by Bilal Orfali, on Flickr

Malta, Orfali 2015 (419) by Bilal Orfali, on Flickr

Malta, Orfali 2015 (757) by Bilal Orfali, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw

Instagram: *@caughttravelbug*


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Street by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

windows by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Valletta Night by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Lights by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

dr. juice by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

P1020170 by CorbyBaggie, on Flickr

DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St.Paul's Islet, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

P8100088 by FRANCISCO MARTÍNEZ, on Flickr

DSCF3765 by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr

Untitled by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr

Gozo014 by corrado55, on Flickr

Medina & Rabat003 by corrado55, on Flickr

Sailing boat Okalani by kurjuz, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw

*Valletta, Malta*


----------



## christos-greece

Saluting Battery by Radi Laszlo, on Flickr

Another day is about to start. A shot taken in Ta Xbiex Malta with the capital cit, Valletta shown in silhouette. #maltasunrise #sunrise #malta #valletta #vallettasunrise #sunrays #orange #followforfollow #follow4follow #followme #silhuette #capitalcityof by Reuben Chircop, on Flickr

Malta by Chris Fisher123, on Flickr

sunrise_malta by Ante Kante, on Flickr

Azure window Gozo Malta _1306 by isabelle chauvel, on Flickr

stranded on the moon by G.Don, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6279 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6278 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6269 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6258 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6103 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6089 by pipporosso, on Flickr

DSCF2522 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

water on the moon by G.Don, on Flickr

Marsaskala 20 June 2014-0105.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr

DSC1861 Iglesia de la Vera Cruz, siglo XIII, Segovia by Ramón Muñoz, on Flickr

IMG_6394 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6342 by pipporosso, on Flickr

IMG_6062 by pipporosso, on Flickr

Quarry Wharf by night, Valletta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07921 by Benjamin, on Flickr

DSC07737 by Benjamin, on Flickr

Calypso Cave - GOZO by Jean Passion, on Flickr

Mosta Malta_0233 by isabelle chauvel, on Flickr

Azure Window, Malta by Jason Lee, on Flickr

Englishmen Abroad by Barrie Gilbert, on Flickr

Bastion walls at Fort St Angelo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eye on the "window" by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

Open fountain by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Untitled by Leonardo Mazzer, on Flickr

IMG_3392 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Untitled by Leonardo Mazzer, on Flickr

Untitled by Leonardo Mazzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

IMG_2644 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Sunset in La Valletta by Stefano, on Flickr

Son of the blue sky by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

_DSC9167-Edit by DmitryK, on Flickr

Untitled by Leonardo Mazzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Valetta (2) by Philippe Henry, on Flickr

Malta Valetta (5) by Philippe Henry, on Flickr

Malta Valetta (8) by Philippe Henry, on Flickr

Malta Valetta (14) by Philippe Henry, on Flickr

Malta Valetta (15) by Philippe Henry, on Flickr

Sliema seaside by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta Valetta (18) by Philippe Henry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monochrome #125 by tohji00, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Go with the Flow by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peaceful harbor by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

Splash... by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0443 by Christian Pircher, on Flickr

Malta_2015_0515 by Christian Pircher, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Angles by kurjuz, on Flickr

>>>
Malta_2015_0181 by Christian Pircher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

DSCF4081 by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Parlement de Malte à La Valette by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

IMG_3447 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta trip by chan huang, on Flickr

IMG_7081 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMG_7097 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

La Valeta by Manuel Llaneza García, on Flickr

IMG_7085 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

light of love by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMG_7160 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

IMG_7282 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Travel Guide: Malta by Continental Current, on Flickr

enjoy the view. by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

View from Valletta by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Malta February 2016 by Kevin Smith, on Flickr

Malta February 2016 by Kevin Smith, on Flickr

IMG_2991 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vehicles & Trees by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Old shops by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr

Spinola bay by Lasse MP, on Flickr

2016 Vodafone Malta Marathon - JCiappara Photography by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr

2016 Vodafone Malta Marathon - JCiappara Photography by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr

2016 Vodafone Malta Marathon - JCiappara Photography by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta- Gozo- Azure Window 2 by Zach Horton, on Flickr

Malta 2/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr

Malta 3/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr

Kee shop? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

2016 Vodafone Malta Marathon - JCiappara Photography by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr

Slow dance by kurjuz, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Casa Rosa by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Colorful Malta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta (Valletta) by Martin Alvarez Espinar, on Flickr

Malta 5/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Ellie Dass, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

BELONGERS by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr

Defending the faith by kurjuz, on Flickr

IMGP2298 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo Salt Pans by G.Don, on Flickr

IMGP2495 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

IMGP2482 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

IMGP2400 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr

encounter by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Malta by darkxangel84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xagħra Basilica at the Feast Day by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr

firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

people on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMGP2728 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

Popeye village, Malta by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

A great playground in Valletta by Ole Rødland, on Flickr

Fisherman, Marsaxlokk, Malta by Rob&Joan, on Flickr

IMGP2584 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

Sliema by K B, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw

*Valletta, Malta *


----------



## christos-greece

20150530 RT 1115 Roma Piazza dei Cavalieri di Malta Santa Sabina Kirche by Bernd Brang, on Flickr

Cafés by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Mellieħa - San Pawl by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr

Xlendi, Għawdex, Malta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Xlendi, Għawdex, Malta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

IMGP2588 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

View from the Sky by Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Live Malta March 2016 by Play Among Friends Paf, on Flickr

Valletta by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Along the shore by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta AEC Swift EBY576 ex AML60H SMS60 June 2011 last week in service by sms88aec, on Flickr

Maltese Windows by Aubrey Calder, on Flickr

Valetta by Aubrey Calder, on Flickr

Malta by Christine, on Flickr

Saint Peter's Pool, Marsaxlokk by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Parlamento - Ranzo Piano 3 by Fabrizio Sciarretta, on Flickr

Mellieha, Malta, 2015. by Malta, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta. by Malta, on Flickr

Vittoriosa, Malta by Naroa Luque, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Naroa Luque, on Flickr

morning on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Malta by Marek Szarejko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Żurrieq by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Le fort Ricasoli (Malte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Les remparts de La Valette (Malte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

_The_Azure_Window__a_natural_stone_arch_near_Dwejra_Beach__Gozo__Malta____SIMEeStock_Photo______Bing_United_States_.jpg by m_hkimmel, on Flickr

Vittoriosa, Malta by Naroa Luque, on Flickr

Anastasia. Vittoriosa Yacht Marina, Malta. by Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The cliff by Stefano Podestà, on Flickr

Golden Bay, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Qammieh and Ta Cenc Cliffs, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Vittoriosa - Birgu (Malte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Les remparts de La Valette (Malte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Malta Police Corps by Malta, on Flickr

Sliema by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by Oscar, on Flickr

_DSC9005-Edit by Jeff Salmore, on Flickr

_DSC8541-Edit by Jeff Salmore, on Flickr

Laguna Azul by Oscar, on Flickr

Martha Ann by kurjuz, on Flickr

Little & Large, Galley Creek marina, Birgu by annieb5051, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Id-Dar ta' Pultu by kurjuz, on Flickr

IMGP2759 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

Malta-Popeye Village by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr

Border by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

_DSC8847-Edit by Jeff Salmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta by Max Magee, on Flickr

When you liberate your mind, it's the time when you become creative #malta by sari amber, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Institutional Pt. II by natree, on Flickr

Off they trot by HellonEarth2006, on Flickr

Institutional Pt. I by natree, on Flickr

Shopping street by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Quarry Wharf by night, Valletta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour by K B, on Flickr

big bag by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Azure window,Malta by brendallegro, on Flickr

Azure window,Malta by brendallegro, on Flickr

DSC05492.jpg by Rainer, on Flickr

Bang by Bill Lowis, on Flickr

Beyond the arch by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

encounter by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Ħamis Ix-Xirka (2016) by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

The Cathederal at Mosta by Bill Lowis, on Flickr

A great way to welcome Spring learning English and studying in Malta by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr

Laguna Azul by Oscar, on Flickr

Santwarju tal-Madonna ta' Pinu, Għawdex by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Neighbourly by skittledog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (119) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (54) Rabat (Victoria) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (49) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (57) Valetta by pedro obrador, on Flickr

DSC_7171 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Good Friday Parade - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

P&T PILLAR BOX PAINTED RED [CELEBRATING THE 1916 EASTER RISING]-112765 by William Murphy, on Flickr

vacanza di lusso - luxury holiday by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta (4) by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr

Untitled by da5idgpk, on Flickr

Untitled by da5idgpk, on Flickr

Untitled by da5idgpk, on Flickr

Senglea by Marzienne, on Flickr

Selmun Palace, Malta 2016 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Anastasia. Vittoriosa Yacht Marina, Malta. by Malta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking towards Sliema by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

#malta #MaltaPhotography by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Swieqi by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Swieqi by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta_404 by Dick J, on Flickr

Malta_440 by Dick J, on Flickr

Jean de Vallette by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Learning English in Malta is an amazing experience. Breathtaking views, nice weather and students from all over the world. by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr

Learning English in Malta is an amazing experience. Breathtaking views, nice weather and students from all over the world. by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr

Wiew from Valletta by Jean Passion, on Flickr

Valletta by Jean Passion, on Flickr

Untitled by Orlix Minidoux, on Flickr

La Valette by Orlix Minidoux, on Flickr

one step after the next by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Celebrating Easter - Birgu, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Grand Live Malta March 2016 by Play Among Friends Paf, on Flickr

Grand Live Malta March 2016 by Play Among Friends Paf, on Flickr

Grand Live Malta March 2016 by Play Among Friends Paf, on Flickr

Colons by RazvanDuhan, on Flickr

Malta_12 by Arashi Senshi, on Flickr

Celebrating Easter - Birgu, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina at Dusk - Valletta, Malta -2.jpg by David Hannon, on Flickr

Malta, Bugibba by Jim Torarp, on Flickr

Customs House by K B, on Flickr

Comino by Marjolein Vegers, on Flickr

Gozo by Marjolein Vegers, on Flickr

Comino by Marjolein Vegers, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 1 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

senza titolo-46.jpg by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Mellieha,Malta IMG_0007 (2) by joan_vc, on Flickr

Mellieha,Malta by joan_vc, on Flickr

Evening Lights by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Comino by Marjolein Vegers, on Flickr

Battery at the Ready, Malta-.jpg by David Hannon, on Flickr

Moving in by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Family trip to Malta by MiniCălătorii În Patru, on Flickr

Family trip to Malta by MiniCălătorii În Patru, on Flickr

parroċċa, Mellieħa by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

Good Friday Parade - Zebbug - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Boats by John Lees, on Flickr

chil_on_malta by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-1717 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

Retail Therapy by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

2015_12_23-15_33_06-IMG_009824 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Gzira, Malta by ChiJu wu, on Flickr

Gozo Island in Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

IMG-1761 by xerxesirl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mom and Dad Visit, March 17-18, 2016 by Maddie Bouslog, on Flickr

Mom and Dad Visit, March 17-18, 2016 by Maddie Bouslog, on Flickr

Mom and Dad Visit, March 17-18, 2016 by Maddie Bouslog, on Flickr

Malta Grand Live by Play Among Friends Paf, on Flickr

Senglea by John Lees, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vittoriosa by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

V&J Grima Service Station / Malta by Elvin, on Flickr

Paola by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Celebrating Easter, Bormla, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Maltese Falcon by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Horváth Zoltán, on Flickr

Celebrating Easter - Birgu, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by James Eastwood, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by James Eastwood, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by James Eastwood, on Flickr

Costa Pacifica_2 by North Ports, on Flickr

Killing time by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta AEC Swift EBY576 ex AML60H SMS60 by sms88aec, on Flickr

Malta AEC EBY498 final week in service by sms88aec, on Flickr

fortress by archi narki, on Flickr

night by archi narki, on Flickr

tops by archi narki, on Flickr

Untitled by Horváth Zoltán, on Flickr

DSCF4155 by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Balluta Bay from Sliema by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Mdina by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Mdina by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

http://ift.tt/1Mo3po0 #malta #lovemalta #hiddenmalta #holidays #leica #m6 #blackandwhite #streetphotography #monochrom #film #analog #filmisnotdead #believeinfilm #flickr #photography #photooftheday #bestoftheday #35mm #europe #sunshine #maltaphotography by Fabio Dossi, on Flickr

20151227-_MG_0027 - Malta, Valletta, Dingli Cliffs + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julians by John Lees, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Cafés by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Super Yacht in the Grand Harbour from Barraka Gardens by I Wish I Was Flying, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Under the bench by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Zhanna & Nazira by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Fort San Lucjan by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

windmill by Thelma Long, on Flickr

DSC_1354 En lancha hacia Blue Lagoon by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk - Malta by Rafael Pieper, on Flickr

Entrnce to Valletta Malta by Hi bri 1, on Flickr

P1140733 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr

DSC_0244 by ben barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 333 by Tony Saw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18 by kyselak, on Flickr

12 by kyselak, on Flickr

7 by kyselak, on Flickr

5 by kyselak, on Flickr

Floriana Cruiser Valletta Malta by Tim Jenkinson, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr

bw394 by exakta(D)rian, on Flickr

DJI_0302 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isola do Gozo - Malta by Franco Rattazzi, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr

Malta - May16 320 (3) by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 321 (3) by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 322 (3) by Tony Saw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cafés by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Super Yacht in the Grand Harbour from Barraka Gardens by I Wish I Was Flying, on Flickr

"Tieqa Żerqa" by Lost in Decay, on Flickr

Freedom Day 31 March by John Lees, on Flickr

Достопримечательности Валлетты, Мальта by jey jaff, on Flickr

Valletta Church of Our Lady of Victory by Tim Jenkinson, on Flickr

Untitled by Linda Vecbiskena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Malta the Brave by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village in southeastern Malta island by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Costa Deliziosa au Port - 22-11-15 (313) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr

▪Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary into Heaven (Santa Marija Assunta) in Mqabba▪#church ⛪ #Malta 🔸🔸🔸🔸:small_orange_diamo by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Under the Azure Window by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

_MG_3420Coastline by Ria Akkersdijk, on Flickr

Xagħra Basilica at the Feast Day by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Malta by Robin, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

_F4A3835_h_ps by Marcus, on Flickr

_F4A3591_h_ps by Marcus, on Flickr

Valletta Malta Port from the Grand Princess by glenz2007, on Flickr

Mdina Citadel Malta by glenz2007, on Flickr

Marsalforn Flats by David.Owens, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valeta (Malta) by Antonio Maties Ros, on Flickr

Malta Selmun Palace Hotel (closed 2011) by Tim Jenkinson, on Flickr

Untitled by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

Malta 2016 - férias... 💖 by Wipa Wanderlust, on Flickr

Malta 2016 - férias... 💖 by Wipa Wanderlust, on Flickr

Malta 2016 - férias... 💖 by Wipa Wanderlust, on Flickr

Untitled by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr

Ramp by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr

_DSC8847-Edit by Jeff Salmore, on Flickr

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta by Max Magee, on Flickr

When you liberate your mind, it's the time when you become creative #malta by sari amber, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7995 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_8042 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Valletta Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta- Gozo- Azure Window 2 by Zach Horton, on Flickr

Malta 3/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr

Kee shop? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

2016 Vodafone Malta Marathon - JCiappara Photography by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr

Slow dance by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Houses by Henning Supertramp, on Flickr

la valetta - MALTA by Ofurtivodalus.com, on Flickr

Azure Window by John Esslinger, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by cee live, on Flickr

apartment buildings in Ħal Tarxien by mtiger88, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (55) St Cataldus Church by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (53) The Streets of Malta by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

#Beautifulday Trekking at the Sanap Cliffs in Munxar San Lawrenz Gozo, Malta Europe. #Photo 📷 taken with my #iphone6 📱. You should #travel ✈ & include Malta & Gozo in your #passionpassport and #explore one of the #beautifuldestinat by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta (47) The Wignacourt Collegiate Museum and Catacombs by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (49) The Wignacourt Collegiate Museum and Catacombs by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Clouds by kurjuz, on Flickr

Maltese Falcon, 2010 by Professor S B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Untitled by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Getting lost to this view! Is it worth it? What a #Beautifulday in Gozo, Malta Europe. #Photo 📷 taken with my #iphone6 📱. You should #travel ✈ & include Malta & Gozo in your #passionpassport and #explore one of the #beautifuldestin by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

65 Malta-2 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

63 Malta-2 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

Malta, 2010 by lifeinapixel, on Flickr

40278-Malta by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VAL036 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr

DSC00444 by Michael, on Flickr

2015_12_21-12_14_08-IMG_009366 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Ford Model A by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

tra mgarr e xlendi by WALDEN VIAGGI A PIEDI, on Flickr

Malta west coast by Katja Hollaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160624_Gozo_0011_2_3.jpg by Annie - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr

malta-cze 25 2016-IMGP365616-06-25 by Snake Plissken, on Flickr

malta-cze 25 2016-IMGP368116-06-25 by Snake Plissken, on Flickr

malta-cze 25 2016-IMGP365016-06-25 by Snake Plissken, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Striderv, on Flickr

Bathing In The Sea by Judy, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr

Wind Surf by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (100) Portomaso Casino by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

St Peter's pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta (101) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (102) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Flags by K B, on Flickr

Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (108) Senic Malta - The Grand Harbour Area - P21 and P22 Navy Boats by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (107) Senic Malta - Supreme Cruises by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

76 Malta bw2 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

73 Malta 8 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

Malta (105) Senic Malta - Knisja Tal-Karmnu Church by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (104) Senic Malta - Knisja Tal-Karmnu Church by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (103) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (106) Senic Malta - Sliema by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#malta by .LivingInSiN., on Flickr

Art by kurjuz, on Flickr

Sliema by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Valletta by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Malta by FeliciaU, on Flickr

old port warehouse by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I was almost there sit down by Elvin, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Elmo Breakwater Lighthouse by Daniel Pace, on Flickr

Freeport... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Undefined woman crossing street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Maltese petrol station in a residential street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

View of Fort Ricasoli, sailing boat, lighthouse, captured from Valletta, HDR by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Night landscape C in Mellieha Bay, Mellieha, Malta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Red telephone box on Republic Street Valletta Malta by night by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Edson Vitorino, on Flickr

The man with the hat - Mdina, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta at night. by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Walk in Valetta #malta #valetta #hill #walk #quiet #south #warm #summer #trip #travel #gold #stairs by Anthea Missy, on Flickr

Málta 2016 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr

Malta, 261, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 262, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 254, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 239, Jeep Safari to various places by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

DSC00666 by Michael, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta n Cyprus 2012-832 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-834 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-844 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-835 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-825 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

SAM_0749 by Diana Notley, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Jeremy Sutcliffe, on Flickr

Matle , la valette , Tas Sliema by BigSmoke67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Gozo by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta by Anna Maria Calabria, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

St Gregory by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window, Malta by Nezgsy, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater by kurjuz, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Marsascala Harbour, Malta by Margaret Stevens, on Flickr

Landscape of Malta by Elvin, on Flickr

M/Y '2 Ladies' by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2015 - 455 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 457 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 459 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 492 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Malta 2015 - 493 of 688 by Robert Garber, on Flickr

Untitled by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

12h à la Valette by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

_MG_3293.jpg by Michael High, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vehicles & Trees by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Old shops by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr

Spinola bay by Lasse MP, on Flickr

2016 Vodafone Malta Marathon - JCiappara Photography by Justin Ciappara - www.jciappara.com, on Flickr

Slow dance by kurjuz, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (144) - Senic Malta - The Blue Grotto Area by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (146) - Senic Malta - The Blue Grotto Area by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (141) - Senic Malta - The Blue Grotto Area by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (142) - Senic Malta - The Blue Grotto Area by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Popeye village by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Panorama (890) Malta - Senic Malta - The Grand Harbour Area - Dockyard Creek by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (135) Senic Malta - Malta Maritime Museum by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

St Mary's Tower by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful Malta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta (Valletta) by Martin Alvarez Espinar, on Flickr

Malta 5/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Ellie Dass, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Casa Rosa by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

>>>>
BELONGERS by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

sunset over Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

4.jpg malta by phoenixrisingalways, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

MALTA 207 by loichot nadine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by oliverchesler, on Flickr

Malta Cruises by micheletorretta, on Flickr

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr

Martha Ann by New Discoveries, on Flickr

malta harbor by imaginosss, on Flickr

Hurry by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire! by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Malta, Orfali 2015 (419) by Bilal Orfali, on Flickr

Malta, Orfali 2015 (757) by Bilal Orfali, on Flickr

Untitled by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr

Gozo014 by corrado55, on Flickr

Medina & Rabat003 by corrado55, on Flickr

Sailing boat Okalani by kurjuz, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20151229-_MG_0164 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0165 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0168 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0169 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0176 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr

Malta 2014 - Gozo by ntalka, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2004 football trip-13504-17504 056 by Rodney Emmott, on Flickr

Malta 2004 football trip-13504-17504 025 by Rodney Emmott, on Flickr

Malta 2004 by Rodney Emmott, on Flickr

Looking Back by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Untitled by kurjuz, on Flickr

PC53732 by Paul Carter MIET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shadows by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Gris.Ots! Cras by Elvin, on Flickr

Malta Victoria by K. D, on Flickr

Malta Victoria by K. D, on Flickr

_JJM7375 by Jonathan Maas, on Flickr

Plan B by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gnejna Bay by K. D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-Oct 2015-56.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-50.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-46.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-47.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

One Boat, Two Boat... by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Sannat Parish Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Vittoriosa city gate by mtiger88, on Flickr

Palumbo Malta shipyard - Dock 1 by mtiger88, on Flickr

Palumbo Malta shipyard - Dock 4 by mtiger88, on Flickr

Watery Reflections by K B, on Flickr

Serene (Malta) 22-12-2015 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spitting Image by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

anima e ombra - soul and shadow by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 220 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Serene by K B, on Flickr

Sunset at Fomm ir-rih, Malta by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr

Sunny winter day on Mellieha Bay, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2 classics in Malta by Andrew Breeden, on Flickr

Vallettan View by boys.nicola, on Flickr

Noon Cannon Fire by boys.nicola, on Flickr

Gozo Citadel by boys.nicola, on Flickr

Mdina & Rabat, Malta by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Streets of Mdina by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Seeking Shade by Steve Beckett, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2024 Our Lady of Mount Carmel by David Barrio López, on Flickr

20160821_211929 by Henry Willetts, on Flickr

Landing, after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

20160823_145454 by Henry Willetts, on Flickr

20160823_132634 by Henry Willetts, on Flickr

20160823_121907 by Henry Willetts, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Kismet by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr

Malta (119) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (54) Rabat (Victoria) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (49) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (57) Valetta by pedro obrador, on Flickr

DSC_7171 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Azure Window - Tieqa Żerqa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

Der Hafen von Valletta (Malta) by Marco Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Cliffs of Gozo by John Esslinger, on Flickr

09.Marsaxlokk by Yuichiro Komata, on Flickr

Fontanella by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

197_Sa_Malta.jpg by Helmut Schmutzer, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Blue Grotto by Brian Paonessa, on Flickr

Malta Blue Grotto by Brian Paonessa, on Flickr

DSC_7007 by GA Photography, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by Tiki Sidiki, on Flickr

40278-Malta by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Landscape with palm trees at sunrise - Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr

Malta Gozo Azure Window (2) by Brian Paonessa, on Flickr

Malta Gozo Azure Window (29) by Brian Paonessa, on Flickr

Malta Gozo Azure Window (32) by Brian Paonessa, on Flickr

Malta by Serkan Olcay Özdil, on Flickr

Malta - Blue Grotto by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Cool just for humans by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographers by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Kastilja by Darren Cascun - photos.darrencascun.com, on Flickr

Malta by heather mccorriston, on Flickr

Fortina by Myke B, on Flickr

Malta by heather mccorriston, on Flickr

Malta - Paceville and Sliema by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Malta - Golden Bay by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Azure mono by Stuart McPherson, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta Dome by Jamie Toal, on Flickr

Bay of Bugibba, St. Pauls Bay, Malta by Julian Sawicki, on Flickr

Natural wall by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Streets of Birgu by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Streets of Birgu by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Streets of Birgu by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Streets of Birgu by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Fort Saint Angelo by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

DSCF4081 by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr

IMG_7160 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

IMG_7282 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

BELONGERS by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

All Photos-279 by trev walker, on Flickr

Malta (228) - Senic Gozo - Xewkija Rotunda Church by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Vittoriosa Malta by Charles Neave, on Flickr

VALLETTA MALTA SUNRISE by lestilearts, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Malta by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

Gozo Harbour by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

Positive Negative by Steve Beckett, on Flickr

Super Yacht by Scott Dowdeswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (236) - Senic Gozo - It-Tempji Tal-Ggantija by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

L9998940[1] by leica0000, on Flickr

L9998927[1] by leica0000, on Flickr

IMG_0129[1] by leica0000, on Flickr

Malta by Camilla De Tomin, on Flickr

Malta by Camilla De Tomin, on Flickr

Malta by Camilla De Tomin, on Flickr

Landing, after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

Super Yacht by Scott Dowdeswell, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful Malta! Quite unique. Its April a good month to visit? How many days should someone stay in Malta as a minimum?


----------



## christos-greece

sebvill said:


> Its April a good month to visit?


I dont know. As located in Mediterranean sea, i believe yes...


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Rabat Skyline by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Rabat Citadel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

The Azure Window by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Triq ir-Repubblika, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

church malta by Jan Zimmerman, on Flickr

Malta National Aquarium by zacke82, on Flickr

Tango by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

DSC01337 by Michael, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## Gordion

Beautiful country, enjoyed my trip...


----------



## christos-greece

Así los azules malteses... . . . . . . . #Malta #Gozo #Landscape #AzureWindow #VentanaAzul #Mediterranean #mediterraneo #Sea #Sky #Nature #Europa #europe #HoneyMoon #Paisaje #Ige #Igersmx #Creativosmx #talentosmex #Beginnersmx #Ambassador #NoFilter #SinFi by Oscar Hernández Guadarrama, on Flickr

Panorama (1001) Malta - Senic Gozo - Dwejra Bay Cliffs by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

A stroll through Valletta by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr

DSC_2377 Blue hour in Silent City by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Malta by Janna Lawson, on Flickr

Malta by Janna Lawson, on Flickr

Malta by Janna Lawson, on Flickr

Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta by Janna Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

sunset over Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

4.jpg malta by phoenixrisingalways, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dwejra Bay by keppet, on Flickr

Azure Window by keppet, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-2 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-3 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-14 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

_DSC4724 by Dirk-Gerd, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (252) - Senic Gozo - Dwejra cliffs and caves - The Azure Window by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta_265_Mdina by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_272_St PaulsBay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_268_ by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_287_View on Mellieha Bay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_318_StJuliansBay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

DSC_2469 Refrescandose by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour Marina of Vittoriosa (Birgu) in Malta by jackfre2, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Leaving Malta by zacke82, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Marina of Vittoriosa (Birgu) in Malta by jackfre2, on Flickr

La cruz de Malta by Carlos Rodriguez Arribas, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

1512_untitled_192.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

focus on the road by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr

Malta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Fungus rock - Gozo island by Andrew Bennett, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Mending Nets by K B, on Flickr

Malta, 301, Churches, Religious Statues and Paintings by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Malta by Tony Bradley, on Flickr

VAL036 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr

VAL027 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (282) - Senic Gozo - Streets of Gozo by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (284) - Senic Gozo - The Citadel by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Mosta Dome,Malta by Jim Young, on Flickr

Malta by Kaxthe, on Flickr

Panorama (1028) Malta - Senic Gozo - Ta Pinu Basilica by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta by Rik.Kirk, on Flickr

Positive Negative by Steve Beckett, on Flickr

Malta by Rik.Kirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tra mgarr e xlendi by WALDEN VIAGGI A PIEDI, on Flickr

Malta west coast by Katja Hollaar, on Flickr

Gozo roof by Dave Trott, on Flickr

Euro Trip 2015 (409 of 424) by Jason McAdoo, on Flickr

2015_12_21-12_14_08-IMG_009366 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Ford Model A by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Gzira city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Hristo Takev, on Flickr

Malta (110) by J Kreuzmann, on Flickr

IMG_8189 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_8208 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Beautiful girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Malta by Ola Wdowiak, on Flickr

Sliema by K B, on Flickr

MALTA. El Puerto.191 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta by stefano mazzanti, on Flickr

Gozo by Poppy, on Flickr

042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

sunset over Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

4.jpg malta by phoenixrisingalways, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Go with the Flow by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

people on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta_0616 6 by hannu.oskala, on Flickr

malta_0616 17 by hannu.oskala, on Flickr

malta_0616 26 by hannu.oskala, on Flickr

malta_0616 34 by hannu.oskala, on Flickr

_DSC5976 by Boris Kasimov, on Flickr

Fishing in the midday sun by kurjuz, on Flickr

Fort St Elmo by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-1659 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

Retail Therapy by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

2015_12_23-15_33_06-IMG_009824 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Gzira, Malta by ChiJu wu, on Flickr

Gozo Island in Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

IMG-1761 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

IMG-1717 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

VAL036 by K9 Cu Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

DSCF4081 by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0592 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

St Agatha's Tower, Mellieha, Malta #RedTower by steve.cottrell, on Flickr

DJI_0586 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Luke Kelleher, on Flickr

Manikata Chruch, Malta 2016 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

V by Casimir Becker, on Flickr

DSC_4462 by DunnoHowTo, on Flickr

Kismet by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo roof by Dave Trott, on Flickr

2015_12_21-12_14_08-IMG_009366 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Ford Model A by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

tra mgarr e xlendi by WALDEN VIAGGI A PIEDI, on Flickr

Malta west coast by Katja Hollaar, on Flickr

Euro Trip 2015 (409 of 424) by Jason McAdoo, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Costa Deliziosa au Port - 22-11-15 (313) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Valetta by keppet, on Flickr

DSC_0742 by Sadin, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay by kurjuz, on Flickr

Distant cliffs by kurjuz, on Flickr

Monument to the Unknown Soldier by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Gateway School of English students enjoying a sunny January morning break on the school's rooftop with amazing views of St Julian's Malta in the background by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta by Max Magee, on Flickr

When you liberate your mind, it's the time when you become creative #malta by sari amber, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20151229-_MG_0164 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0165 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0168 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0169 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Neighbourly by skittledog, on Flickr

DSC_7171 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12423753224_0f74c7d5aa_h by birdlives9, on Flickr

Between shadows and lights by Patrick BAUDUIN, on Flickr

POrtraits from Malta by Flavio~, on Flickr

New day at Qawra Suncrest by Fredrik Johnsson, on Flickr

Malta Zortman by Invasive Species, on Flickr

Karol Wojtyla by Maskedmarble, on Flickr

The weather has changed... by kurjuz, on Flickr

Intrepid & Titan by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Under the bench by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Malta by Ola Wdowiak, on Flickr

Sliema by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Blue Grotto (Malta) by click46, on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dwejra Bay by keppet, on Flickr

Azure Window by keppet, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-2 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-3 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-14 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

_DSC4724 by Dirk-Gerd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julians by John Lees, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Cafés by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The heart of the village by Asusu1, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr

Distant Lightning seen from Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

📍Bormla, Malta 📍Europe is always a good idea 😍 by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Porto di Malta by Giuseppe Defraia, on Flickr

DSC00277 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Three Fortifield Cities Of Birgus _Malta by Ron's L'pz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta by Robin, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0603 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Malta by anila amataj, on Flickr

Malta by anila amataj, on Flickr

From the shoreline of Bugibba, Malta by Thorfinnur Sigurgeirsson, on Flickr

Portraits from Malta by Flavio~, on Flickr

Jewels & Silver are Sold Out by Thomas Renken, on Flickr

Titan by mario1951, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Incredible country!
thanks for keep this thread, Christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr

Sunny winter day on Mellieha Bay, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7915 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7918 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7920 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7995 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_8042 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## URBAN BEAUTY

BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Malta by quadriman brother, on Flickr

Sea to Gozo by Raffaele Marino, on Flickr

Ice cream and church by Dianne Brown, on Flickr

St Julians by Richard Normand, on Flickr

La Valletta by Raffaele Marino, on Flickr

Mdina Wind by Raffaele Marino, on Flickr

Intrepid by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Saluting Battery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Police Academy by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by jerry dohnal, on Flickr

Boats in Maltese waters by jackfre2, on Flickr

#malta #explore #travel #hiking #hidden #мальта #путешествия #moldova #pavel #zosim #пешком #longway by Pavel Zosim, on Flickr

Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Hans-Huckebein, on Flickr

So british ! by pierrelion, on Flickr

IMG_4959 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

IMG_4969 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

IMG_4997 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

Church of our Lady beneath the Chain by Kenneth Mayfield, on Flickr

... by Yorgis A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RYANAIR_LMML_13_09_2016 by grahampace, on Flickr

Dingli by Lino Grima, on Flickr

DSC_0176 by CaptChrisCoconutAdventures, on Flickr

DSC_0092 by CaptChrisCoconutAdventures, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by CaptChrisCoconutAdventures, on Flickr

Foot Rest by Maskedmarble, on Flickr

#Malta #Valletta #Street #Woman #Market by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7915 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7918 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7920 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7995 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_8042 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Beautiful girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Malta by Ola Wdowiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

St Gregory by K B, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta by Max Magee, on Flickr

When you liberate your mind, it's the time when you become creative #malta by sari amber, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

Malta, 069, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-08-04 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-36 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-25 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

P1030191_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

beam of light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

P1030174_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

P1030191_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled (248 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (33 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (237 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (159 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (244 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

Lower Barrakka - Valletta MALTA by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 2009 036 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 022 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Fire .............. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Alan Williams, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta by Anna Maria Calabria, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9H-AEQ LMML 09-12-2016 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr

Malta by Timothée ALFONSO, on Flickr

Malta by Timothée ALFONSO, on Flickr

DSC_0107 by Chris Brocas, on Flickr

University of Malta 05-2016 by StaffMobility Podologie, on Flickr

The azure window by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by Chris Brocas, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by Chris Brocas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_20160417_016 by INST-ART (moments of art), on Flickr

Valleta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

WP_20160417_009 by INST-ART (moments of art), on Flickr

WP_20160417_007 by INST-ART (moments of art), on Flickr

WP_20160417_004 by INST-ART (moments of art), on Flickr

MALTA. El Puerto.191 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monochrome #125 by tohji00, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Go with the Flow by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Oliver Coles, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Oliver Coles, on Flickr

Magic moments by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 333 by Tony Saw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (119) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (54) Rabat (Victoria) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (49) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (57) Valetta by pedro obrador, on Flickr

DSC_7171 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo Island in Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

IMG-1761 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

IMG-1717 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

Valletta Sliema Malta by ahmed khirfan, on Flickr

An Oil Rig in the Mediterranean Sea by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Rock Formations by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Mending Nets by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-1724 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

Fine Dining by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

IMG-1659 by xerxesirl, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xagħra Basilica at the Feast Day by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Malta marina by Serkan Olcay Özdil, on Flickr

Christmas Trees in Malta by Freddy Olsson, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 2009 036 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 022 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

St Gregory by K B, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (318) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Palais St James Cavalier - 22-11-15 (463) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port du Bateau - 22-11-15 (322) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Costa Deliziosa au Port - 22-11-15 (313) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Xagħra Basilica at the Feast Day by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr

firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Valletta, Malta, 001 by Pete Lanman, on Flickr

Malta christmas 2 by Kianie David, on Flickr

Malta christmas 3 by Kianie David, on Flickr

Malta christmas 1 by Kianie David, on Flickr

Lights by Daniele Maresca, on Flickr

141217161619-more-malta-christmas-2014-horizontal-large-gallery by Linh Tran, on Flickr

Christmas shoppers in Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. December 2012 by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Intrepid & Titan by K B, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Malta christmas 1 by Kianie David, on Flickr

Christmas in Valletta, Malta, animated projection by Pete Lanman, on Flickr

The Christmas Tree at Valletta - Malta by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Christmas on Malta by Dominik Emerich, on Flickr

DSC_3229 by nordic lady, on Flickr

DSC_3208 by nordic lady, on Flickr

Canalside by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Titan by mario1951, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta n Cyprus 2012-832 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-834 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-844 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-835 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-825 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

deleted


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA - Christmas Holiday by Raja Pappu, on Flickr

Street Christmas decorations by Joseph Lanzon, on Flickr

Christmas in Valletta, Malta, 001 by Pete Lanman, on Flickr

Christmas decoration, side street in Sliema by RobJH82, on Flickr

Christmas lights in Valletta by Anna Bigatti, on Flickr

The Explosion #2 - The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr

Stomping up to the cannon by Michael Caroe Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr

Malta 2014 - Gozo by ntalka, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0164 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0165 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0168 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0169 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0176 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr

Azure Window 44 by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Valletta dawn, Malta by interlink.idiomas, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by interlink.idiomas, on Flickr

Gozo by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta by Anna Maria Calabria, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Preserved line up (2) by JE1791 photos, on Flickr

Red Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

da Maltin Tour 2016 " zona nostro albergo " by MARVIN 345, on Flickr

da Maltin Tour 2016 " Quartiere semi abbandonato " by MARVIN 345, on Flickr

Old and new meet by Henry Lehto, on Flickr

Valletta street by Henry Lehto, on Flickr

20161231-0435-Malta-Gozo-Trek da Ta' Sarraflu a Dwejra Bay by alessandro.ravizza, on Flickr

Balcony Shadows by K B, on Flickr

DSCF3543 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr

Wind Surf by K B, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by László Polgár, on Flickr

Valletta by Plamen, on Flickr

malta7 by Plamen, on Flickr

Balluta Bay by Plamen, on Flickr

Mdina by Plamen, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by oliver spiteri, on Flickr

Baroque Detail by K B, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Chris Brocas, on Flickr

Mii by szymon mucha, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

_F4A3835_h_ps by Marcus, on Flickr

_F4A3591_h_ps by Marcus, on Flickr

Valletta Malta Port from the Grand Princess by glenz2007, on Flickr

Mdina Citadel Malta by glenz2007, on Flickr

Marsalforn Flats by David.Owens, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Costa Deliziosa au Port - 22-11-15 (313) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Monument to the Unknown Soldier by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Valetta by keppet, on Flickr

DSC_0742 by Sadin, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay by kurjuz, on Flickr

Distant cliffs by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

P1030191_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

P1030174_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Saluting Battery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Police Academy by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by jerry dohnal, on Flickr

Boats in Maltese waters by jackfre2, on Flickr

#malta #explore #travel #hiking #hidden #мальта #путешествия #moldova #pavel #zosim #пешком #longway by Pavel Zosim, on Flickr

Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

P1030174_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

P1030191_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

maltaHarbor by imaginosss, on Flickr

Marsaskala Malta 2013 by Daniele Marzocchi, on Flickr

Life in the City by Matteo, on Flickr

Waterfront by Matteo, on Flickr

La Valletta by Matteo, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniele Pontillo, on Flickr

MaltaFishing by imaginosss, on Flickr

Life in the City by Matteo, on Flickr

Walking on the edge by Tomek Zaborowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0592 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

St Agatha's Tower, Mellieha, Malta #RedTower by steve.cottrell, on Flickr

DJI_0586 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Luke Kelleher, on Flickr

Manikata Chruch, Malta 2016 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

V by Casimir Becker, on Flickr

DSC_4462 by DunnoHowTo, on Flickr

Kismet by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunset over Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

4.jpg malta by phoenixrisingalways, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Malta, June 2015 by Barry Farber, on Flickr

Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2366 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

1512_untitled_192.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A day at the Blue Lagoon by zacke82, on Flickr

Ħaġar Qim area, Qrendi, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Malta --- Lija --- Fireworks by Adrian Cilia, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Wied Iż-Żurrieq by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Noon Day Gun, Valletta by Richard, on Flickr

Hurry by K B, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

windmill by Thelma Long, on Flickr

DSC_1354 En lancha hacia Blue Lagoon by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk - Malta by Rafael Pieper, on Flickr

Entrnce to Valletta Malta by Hi bri 1, on Flickr

P1140733 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr

DSC_0244 by ben barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta II by Oren Rozen, on Flickr

Mosta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mosta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mosta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Jelena Valiulova, on Flickr

National Library Valletta by kurjuz, on Flickr

IMGP4543_modificato-2 by pozlu70, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flick

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cañones decorativos by Artemis Desteredes, on Flickr

Down hill - Valletta Malta by Wandering PJB, on Flickr

20170131_170632.jpg by shawnl2008, on Flickr

DSC02776.jpg by shawnl2008, on Flickr

DSC02760.jpg by shawnl2008, on Flickr

Variations on a theme by flickphoto10, on Flickr

Msida Yacht Marina II by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Indian Empress by Maskedmarble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Saluting Battery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Police Academy by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by jerry dohnal, on Flickr

Boats in Maltese waters by jackfre2, on Flickr

#malta #explore #travel #hiking #hidden #мальта #путешествия #moldova #pavel #zosim #пешком #longway by Pavel Zosim, on Flickr

Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tigne' Pedestrian Bridge by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2010 Mosta St. Mary Church IMG_0185a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7895a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7884a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Hamrija Tower IMG_8007b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Hamrija Tower IMG_8099a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7852a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

The Azure Window in Gozo - Monochrome landscape by stephangrixti1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

The Joy of Dance by Hannele Koivumaki, on Flickr

IMG_7672 by tomekqbl, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Santa Venera 18 June 2014-0023.jpg by JamesPDeans.co.uk, on Flickr

Fuerte de Sant Angelo-8 by Josep Maria Juan Baruel, on Flickr

IMG_062818.jpg by Sylvester S., on Flickr

IMG_0916 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Il Belt Valletta by Arte Viajero, on Flickr

Telescope by K B, on Flickr

View to Valletta by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr

Wind Surf by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window; Gozo, Malta by Erik Peterson, on Flickr

DSC07384 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07377 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07371 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07369 by Michael, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by monstrm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zebbug Malta by AndreaGaleaPhotographyMalta, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu church, Gozo by vandesign, on Flickr

The Citadel at Victoria, Gozo by vandesign, on Flickr

Valletta 3 by Ian Wylie, on Flickr

Mdina by Ian Wylie, on Flickr

Balzan by Ian Wylie, on Flickr

Spinola Bay by Mike Smith, on Flickr

view to Senglea by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Redeemer Hal Ghaxaq Good friday by owen gili, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, April 2017 by Stuart Frost, on Flickr

Untitled by Stuart Frost, on Flickr

Untitled by Stuart Frost, on Flickr

Untitled by Stuart Frost, on Flickr

Untitled by Stuart Frost, on Flickr

Posing by Johan Trodin, on Flickr

Malte Gozo by marie bailleux, on Flickr

30. June 2016 by Madli Allikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue sky over Gozo by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Sunset by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Street reflections by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Winter over Gozo by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Boats by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Cittadela, Gozo by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Marina by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dxoP3190037 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

dxoP3241175 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

dxoP3241166 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

dxoP3241181 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Malte - Sliema by Chaufglass, on Flickr

Mellieħa by Fabrizio Lippolis, on Flickr

Telescope by K B, on Flickr

Malta, Valletta 2017 by Marc Nørhave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gozo malta citadel by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

gozo goodbye catamaran trail by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

Gozo goodbye car ferry by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

malta gozo church construction by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

malta blue lagoon rocks and boat by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

Malta tour 2016 ❤ by Phoebe Shaw, on Flickr

Good Friday procession - the participants 6 by kurjuz, on Flickr

dxoP3241132 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Malta 458 Yachts, Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bruno Romanelli - Malta - Zeppelin Viaggi by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

DSC_4002 by marc dudekem, on Flickr

Antonietta Mazzarolo - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Antonietta Mazzarolo - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr

Valletta Tour by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr

Malta (119) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (54) Rabat (Victoria) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (49) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (57) Valetta by pedro obrador, on Flickr

DSC_7171 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

you repeat many pics


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo / Malta by Elvin, on Flickr

DSCN3816 by Kirsten Sørensen, on Flickr

170421_29 by Stuart Norman, on Flickr

170421_20 by Stuart Norman, on Flickr

DSCN3987 by Kirsten Sørensen, on Flickr

DSCN3983 by Kirsten Sørensen, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

DSC_0185 by Stuart Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta paradise bay by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Malta_DSC0597 by Peter Reindl, on Flickr

Malta_DSC0465 by Peter Reindl, on Flickr

Malta_DSC0538 by Peter Reindl, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Stones in Water in Malta by Jerry Taha, on Flickr

170421_32 by Stuart Norman, on Flickr

valletta harbour - IMG_7532 valletta malta by colin scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr

A #panorama view of Manoel #Island, #Sliema and the #European #Capital of #Culture #2018, our #capital #city #Valletta, #Malta , #Europe. #Proud to be #Maltese!!!! #photographbyme 📷 with my #iphone6 📱 #lovemalta, #visitmalta, #citybestpics by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

IMG_7339.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

IMG_7420.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by paolo scattolin, on Flickr

2002 09 28-29 Malta Intl Airshow 2002 Image14 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

La Valletta il porto by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

DSC_0233 by wojtek karwecki, on Flickr

Valetta Malta 2016 (DSC_9175-1-2 by Jocelyn Mifsud, on Flickr

2015 May Malta La Valetta Cruise by anno nuem, on Flickr

Mdina by wszedobylscy, on Flickr


----------



## Msisrael

I don't know how people feel about videos in this thread, but I came across this really neat drone (aerial) video of Medina the Ancient City of Malta and wanted to share it:

https://www.airvuz.com/video/Medina-The-Ancient-City-Malta?id=58ff774b4f5ed308f4d89d81

If anyone objects, please let me know and I will remove it right away.


----------



## christos-greece

Up the stairs by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

The Maltese golden hour by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Bridge Valletta Harbour Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

Barrierra Wharf Vallette Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

DSC00011 by Angela Song 2012, on Flickr

m.a.l.t.a by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 1 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017-04-29_09-21-04 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-21-17 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-20-38 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-19-37 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-19-49 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-09-00 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

San Ġiljan, Malta by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by K B, on Flickr

taking the sea air can become a habit by Julie Trueman, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

2017-05-21_10-41-02 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-05-21_10-41-32 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

Malta by alberto martinello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Raspberries, strawberries, champagne and one of the best views in the world. by Marco Sartori, on Flickrg][/url]costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by babalot, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr
Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

SAM_0749 by Diana Notley, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Jeremy Sutcliffe, on Flickr

Matle , la valette , Tas Sliema by BigSmoke67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_20170317_13_24_31_Pro by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

WP_20170327_17_40_38_Pro by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

WP_20170327_17_32_18_Pro by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

WP_20170327_17_29_33_Pro by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

WP_20170327_17_17_40_Pro by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

WP_20170329_17_32_40_Pro by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Having a lovely time by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pescadores by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Malta (100) Portomaso Casino by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

73 Malta 8 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

99 Gozo-1 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

Popeye village by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat, Malta by Kelly Leyden, on Flickr

Stairs everywhere in Malta. by Kelly Leyden, on Flickr

IMG_9776 by Robert Goodrum, on Flickr

IMG_0664.jpg by Kelly Leyden, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Church in Victoria, Gozo by Steven Feather, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

IMG_7339.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

IMG_7420.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr

Malta - Golden Bay by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta's capitol City by kewyead, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta's capitol City by kewyead, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta's capitol City by kewyead, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta's capitol City by kewyead, on Flickr

"Malta, Comino,& The Blue Lagoon. by kewyead, on Flickr

FB Malta (2 of 8) by Peter McLean, on Flickr

Forti Sant' Anġl by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

2786 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Connecting young biologists in Malta (c) Antoine Borg Micallef by Friends of the Earth Europe, on Flickr

St. Paul's Bay by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

IMG_5099 by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

The colourful buildings of Malta ~ L-Isla by Kelly Leyden, on Flickr

DSC09462 by astolarczyk, on Flickr

DSC09456 by astolarczyk, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

4pm gun at the #salutingbattery #malta #valletta #bigeffingun by Simon Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Azure Window, Malta by Nezgsy, on Flickr

St Gregory by K B, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Gozo by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Malta by Anna Maria Calabria, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort St Angelo by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Chiew Loo, on Flickr

Stairs in L-Isla, Malta - [6000 x 4000] by georgeekman, on Flickr

Valletta by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Comino by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

St. Paul's Bay by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Valletta sea view, Black & White by Kelly Leyden, on Flickr

Flying Jayhawks 2017: Timeless Treasures by KU Alumni Association, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Malta by alberto martinello, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

2006 147 by james smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#malta by .LivingInSiN., on Flickr

Art by kurjuz, on Flickr

Sliema by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Valletta by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Malta by FeliciaU, on Flickr

old port warehouse by Lukas R., on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rabat Citadel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

The Azure Window by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Triq ir-Repubblika, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

church malta by Jan Zimmerman, on Flickr

Malta National Aquarium by zacke82, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Boats by K B, on Flickr

St Julian by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

chewing the cud with noddy by ken 898, on Flickr

Tango by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Luciano Tuveri, on Flickr

Ferry terminal by Steven Feather, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2366 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

Pieta by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0164 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0165 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0168 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0169 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0176 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

IMG_5504 by Annette Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mnajdra and Congreve Monument at dusk, Malta 2017 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Cliffs outside Għarb, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Fishing Boat by K B, on Flickr

Ras il-Hamrija Window by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

Ras il-Hamrija Bank by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

DSC02427 by Jeannette Davenport, on Flickr

DSC02550 by Jeannette Davenport, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Floriana, Malta by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spitting Image by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## misterdz

1000 thanks for picture , i visited many country but malta is realy spécial .
Grazzi !


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

dxoP3230713 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

L1003362 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka - Valletta - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

un libro sul mare - a book on the sea by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

20170605_184040 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Siesta by K B, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spitting Image by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

DSC_9570 by Edmunds Mierins, on Flickr

Sunset at Malta by phil pablo, on Flickr

Popeye Village, Anchor Bay, Malta from the road 2 by Margaret Stevens, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by B M, on Flickr

IMG_5359 by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF12490611201708.54.26.jpg by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by B M, on Flickr

La Valetta by M Mueller, on Flickr

St. Julians II by Petr Horák, on Flickr

IMG_5423 by Ethan, on Flickr

L1003341 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

IMG_5368 by Ethan, on Flickr

IMG_5070 by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0912 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

P6100428 by Maggie, on Flickr

IMG_20170609_222751_767 by Maggie, on Flickr

20130312-DSC_0408 by Mivr, on Flickr

La Valetta by M Mueller, on Flickr

thrivers on islands #96 (Cat Village, St. Julians, Malta) by Marser, on Flickr

IMG_5068 by Ethan, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Malta 458 Yachts, Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 333 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta-2-June-138 by RedPlanetClaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

L1003378 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

INS Tarangini (A75) by K B, on Flickr

Malta Optare Solo Sr by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr

Azure Window, famous stone arch of Gozo island in the sun in summer, Malta by Dragos Olariu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta 2017_55 by Wendy, on Flickr

Go with the Flow by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

People settle and swim from anywhere they can find a spot in Malta by RedPlanetClaire, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Election Street party in Valetta, Malta by RedPlanetClaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-Popeye Village by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Azure window,Malta by brendallegro, on Flickr

Paradise ! http://partiumalta.com.br/ by Partiu Malta, on Flickr

Election Street party in Valetta, Malta by RedPlanetClaire, on Flickr

The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

spiaggia in Malta by Marco Lik, on Flickr

Xlendi by Marc Kleen, on Flickr

Church in Victoria, Gozo by Steven Feather, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

170308-053 by John Gonsalves, on Flickr

Pulizija by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Preserved line up (2) by JE1791 photos, on Flickr

Malta - May16 322 (3) by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Built by gentlemen, for gentlemen by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

HP51600 Feb 2017 36 by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Over there. by Sofia, on Flickr

Segways in Dingli by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

4pm gun at the #salutingbattery #malta #valletta #bigeffingun by Simon Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

Zig zag by Sofia, on Flickr

Ferry Terminal,Ghajnsielem,Gozo. by SteveJeffssonSwift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (100) Portomaso Casino by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr

St Peter's pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta (101) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (102) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Flags by K B, on Flickr

Valletta sea view, Black & White by Kelly Leyden, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Oliver Coles, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Oliver Coles, on Flickr

Magic moments by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Balconies by Jan Gäbler, on Flickr

The power of writing by Jan Gäbler, on Flickr

Old City Lights by Mark Sapienza, on Flickr

Go with the Flow by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7915 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7918 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7920 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7995 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_8042 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Segway Valletta Summer Tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

DSC00739 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night landscape C in Mellieha Bay, Mellieha, Malta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

Red telephone box on Republic Street Valletta Malta by night by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

St. Elmo Breakwater Lighthouse by Daniel Pace, on Flickr

Freeport... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Undefined woman crossing street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

View of Fort Ricasoli, sailing boat, lighthouse, captured from Valletta, HDR by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

20170605_184207 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Forti Sant' Anġl by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

20170501-_MG_0096.jpg by Jason Judge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9860 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_5400 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_9963 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_5369 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_5400 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

8156501398_b13027d7ba_b (1) by birdlives9, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Tommy Næss, on Flickr

Trasport taż-żwiemel by toni carreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Spinola Bay by olipennell, on Flickr

Malta - Mellieha by mschroeder_36x24, on Flickr

Belle de Jour of Valletta by Bernt Rostad, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Fort St Elmo, Valetta, Malta by Paul J Kelsey Aviation Photography, on Flickr

Valletta by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by TADEUSZ BARAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea&Sunset by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

33_Marsaxlokk.jpg by johnefrench, on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

View of Mellieħa, Malta by Kenneth coles, on Flickr

Mdina "Malta" by Robert W, on Flickr

Valletta by Petr Horák, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7895a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7884a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Hamrija Tower IMG_8007b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Mdina by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Paceville view 2 by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

Dwejra bay in Gozo by ackers76, on Flickr

Malta 019 by David Wadsworth, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Malta 022 by David Wadsworth, on Flickr

En Route by toni carreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luxury Malta Beach Break by jill pirtle, on Flickr

L1003256_ff by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

Saltpan sunrise by Wayne Davey, on Flickr

12402703573_bdb4ed2b80_h by birdlives9, on Flickr

DSC_3096 by Gill Hamper, on Flickr

Malta 035 by David Wadsworth, on Flickr

Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr

DSC01429 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgar-Moto-Guzzi- by KirilND, on Flickr

Lookouts by pierrelion, on Flickr

Urban patchwork by pierrelion, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by pierrelion, on Flickr

DSC02496 by Brad Miller, on Flickr

L-Isla by Jules Bartolomé, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by mikey.goodchild, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by grec.pl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GSE Malta Junior English Programme Students at Playmobil by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr

Óxido by Héctor DS, on Flickr

Todo oídos by Héctor DS, on Flickr

Sleeping with the lights on by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

P1070514 by Shane Young, on Flickr

P1070602 by Shane Young, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Sanctuary, Gozo, 2017 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Valetta Harbour 3 by Steven Feather, on Flickr

HRI Malta 2017 - 200 COVER by Homeopathy Research Institute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

All is not Black & White by Chris Fay, on Flickr

DSC_3570 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_3617 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_3772 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_3778 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_3797 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_3869 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_4169 by John Watt, on Flickr

DSC_4142 by John Watt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Mellieħa, Malta by marxubuntu Button, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

DJI_0213 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

DJI_0225 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Gilded cliffs by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

DSC_0957 Fort St Angelo y al fondo la Valletta by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Malta by sandrotto, on Flickr

Maltese Falcon by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Pool. by Wayne Davey, on Flickr

Saltpan sunrise by Wayne Davey, on Flickr

Step in...... by Wayne Davey, on Flickr

Gozo sunrise by Wayne Davey, on Flickr

Saint Peter´s Pool by Lilian Luiz, on Flickr

Foto 01.08.17, 14 17 59 by SFA Sprachreisen, on Flickr

POINEER TEAM_PNR3_MALTA AIRSHOW 2016_1.jpg by grahampace, on Flickr

Blue Grotto Trips Departure Warf by toni carreras, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Malta - May16 333 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Malta by ernestas baksa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bajja ta 'Marsaxlokk by toni carreras, on Flickr

Isfond by toni carreras, on Flickr

Tbahhir by toni carreras, on Flickr

Kosta by toni carreras, on Flickr

Valletta skyline at night. by Joan Bonnici, on Flickr

IMG_5133 by Justine Fava, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Intrepid & Titan by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

_RJS4279 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS3760 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

. . . #exploreeverything #explore #exploremore #gooutside #malta #gnejna #gnejnabay #visitmalta #travelgirl #travelmore #travelmoreworryless #travels #travelgram #beachbabes #beachvibes #medeteranian #medeteraniansea #girltime #homohiker #girlswhokissgir by Todd Bergman, on Flickr

Republic Street (Valletta) by Alberto Cabello, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Descanso by Héctor DS, on Flickr

_MG_9447_1 by Sara Vikman, on Flickr

_MG_9386_1 by Sara Vikman, on Flickr

_MG_9180_1 by Sara Vikman, on Flickr

_RJS4429-Edit by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS3840 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Yachts, Grand Harbour, Malta by RobJH82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Come into the dark by miannefoto, on Flickr

Luna de Sliema by Héctor DS, on Flickr

_MG_9631_1 by Sara Vikman, on Flickr

_RJS4429-Edit by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Lanca by toni carreras, on Flickr

Election Street party in Valetta, Malta by RedPlanetClaire, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Concentration by kurjuz, on Flickr

Magic moments by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta by Pavol Parikrupa, on Flickr

Valletta by Hannah Gerrish, on Flickr

St. Mary's by toni carreras, on Flickr

Rabat Citadel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

The Azure Window by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Triq ir-Repubblika, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

church malta by Jan Zimmerman, on Flickr

Malta National Aquarium by zacke82, on Flickr

Tango by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3197 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr

IMG_2234 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_2229 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_2271 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_2279 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_2186 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Malta (123) Senic Malta - Valletta - Triton Fountain by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta 160911 091 Valletta by Neil, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0287 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Hans-Huckebein, on Flickr

So british ! by pierrelion, on Flickr

IMG_4959 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

IMG_4969 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

IMG_4997 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

Rolex Middle Sea Race by David VP, on Flickr

The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_518f by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr

Malta by Ola Wdowiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Kris J, on Flickr

Karnival by Neville Borg, on Flickr

Untitled by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Untitled by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Untitled by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_2418 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Steps by K B, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled-2malta-5 by birdlives9, on Flickr

09.Marsaxlokk by Yuichiro Komata, on Flickr

Fontanella by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

197_Sa_Malta.jpg by Helmut Schmutzer, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay by Vanessa Houspic, on Flickr

▪Auberge de Castille (Berġa ta' Kastilja) in #Valletta, #Malta Europe▪The office of the Prime Minister of Malta▪Castille Square, close to Saint James Cavalier and the Upper Barrakka Gardens:black_s by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by ntalka, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3862 by Tim Sheerman-Chase, on Flickr

IMG_3861 by Tim Sheerman-Chase, on Flickr

IMG_3846 by Tim Sheerman-Chase, on Flickr

IMG_3894 by Tim Sheerman-Chase, on Flickr

IMG_3896 by Tim Sheerman-Chase, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Derick Rethans, on Flickr

Malta 2016 by Olivier Degrande, on Flickr

Ta Pinu by Franciska, on Flickr

Streets of San Lawrenz by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Plamen, on Flickr

malta7 by Plamen, on Flickr

Balluta Bay by Plamen, on Flickr

Mdina by Plamen, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by oliver spiteri, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Chris Brocas, on Flickr

Fort Ricasoli by Jacek Rudowski, on Flickr

Wireless by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (100) Portomaso Casino by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

St Peter's pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta (101) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (102) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Flags by K B, on Flickr

Panorama of Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

National Library of Malta in the Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Il-Qolla l-Bajda by kurjuz, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Artemis Desteredes, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Mosta St. Mary Church IMG_0185a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7861a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Valletta IMG_8596a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Valletta St. John's Co-cathedral IMG_8488a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Valletta x IMG_7799a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

337. Valletta, Malta. 23-Sept-17. Ref-D135-P.Ma337 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

Perspectives by Antongiulio Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 190917 144 by Neil, on Flickr

192. Xewkija, Gozo, Malta. 22-Sept-17. Ref-D135-P.Ma192 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Costa Deliziosa au Port - 22-11-15 (313) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

319. Valletta, Malta. 23-Sept-17. Ref-D135-P.Ma319 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Maltese vineyard by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Spinola Bay, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Spinola Bay, Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Dingli, Malta by Roderick Gatt, on Flickr

P9300108 by Yolie's Town, on Flickr

Cliffs by kurjuz, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo island by Erika Brenlla Carballo, on Flickr

The Lighthouse by mark greenfield, on Flickr

20150902-DSC_2907 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00669 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00757 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

La Biblioteca, Malta by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Church of St Catherine of Italy - Knisja ta' Santa Katerina by Linda De Volder, on Flickr

Boat by Court Richards, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Grotto Malta by Allard Schager, on Flickr

In action by zaahr, on Flickr

Clouds at Sunrise by Joseph Hall Malta, on Flickr

MANU and soccer are popular in Malta. by roslyn.russell, on Flickr

Heart of Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

IMG_2845 by chairmanchad, on Flickr

199. Marsalforn, Gozo, Malta. 22-Sept-17. Ref-D135-P.Ma199 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

Having a lovely time by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr

DSCF4953 by peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta by Max Magee, on Flickr

When you liberate your mind, it's the time when you become creative #malta by sari amber, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cliff Explorer by gvancell, on Flickr

Valletta, view from roof terrace, Palazzo St Ursula (3) by damiandude, on Flickr

Valletta, view from roof terrace, Palazzo St Ursula (2) by damiandude, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel by damiandude, on Flickr

Malta (119) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel view (2) by damiandude, on Flickr

Cittadella by Linda De Volder, on Flickr

Architecture by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Valletta Malta 27 by Carnival Cities, on Flickr

Valletta Tour by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Segway Tour by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Valletta Segway Tour by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

img_7215 by interbeat, on Flickr

Capodanno 2015 a Malta by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr

img_7164 by interbeat, on Flickr

img_7156 by interbeat, on Flickr

img_7010 by interbeat, on Flickr

Malta by chicagobossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Valletta Stray by Court Richards, on Flickr

Parade of Nations 2017 Valletta Malta 10 by Carnival Cities, on Flickr

Malta 190917 142 by Neil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (100) Portomaso Casino by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

St Peter's pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta (101) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (102) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Flags by K B, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Cityscape, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Valletta by night - Malta - Cityscape, travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Popeye Village - Anchor Bay, Mellieha by Davide Rezzolla, on Flickr

A Relaxing Stroll by Daniel Waters, Co. Sligo, Ireland, on Flickr

Entrance to the Silent City. by Giuseppe Pipia, on Flickr

Valletta by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr

Fort St. Angelo - Birgu by Davide Rezzolla, on Flickr

Supreme Travel CPY 889 Bugibba Sea Front 290917 by return2layerroad, on Flickr

Malta by iulian suciu, on Flickr

sundowner by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Caroline Cooke, on Flickr

Marsalform Bay by Linda De Volder, on Flickr

319. Valletta, Malta. 23-Sept-17. Ref-D135-P.Ma319 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

Buildings by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Parade of Nations 2017 Valletta Malta 12 by Carnival Cities, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citta' Vittoriosa - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

IMG_20150808_114538 by ChrisMif2012, on Flickr

image by Jan Kubiczek, on Flickr

image by Jan Kubiczek, on Flickr

Parliament building, Valletta by Fiona Beckman, on Flickr

170903 Valletta 026 [M.A.Vassalli] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

nachts in Valletta by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr

2017 10 08 N197TF, Grand Harbour, Malta IMG_0459 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Perspectives by Antongiulio Pisani, on Flickr

image by Jan Kubiczek, on Flickr

Valletta yacht by Stephen Dowling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Scott Kelby Wordwide Photowalk 2017_MALTA_07.jpg by grahampace, on Flickr

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

On the Sliema ferry by Fiona Beckman, on Flickr

Mare nero by R.Stranges, on Flickr

Castille Place by Robert J., on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Expolre Thank You!  by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Ta Xbiex Harbour, Malta by David VP, on Flickr

National Library of Malta in the Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

_MG_9185_1 by Sara Vikman, on Flickr

Malta by Uros P.hotography, on Flickr

Republic Street by Steve Millward, on Flickr

around dinner time by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

PEOPLE WATCHING by Natascha Huls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0080 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0081 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0085 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0088 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0087 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Malta, Valletta, balconies by Brian Howard, on Flickr

28. May 2016 by Madli Allikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Walk by playing around, on Flickr

Valetta by abstreich, on Flickr

night.lights by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

#sony #sonyitalia #sonyalpha #sonycamera #light by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2366 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

colpo di vento by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (7) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

img_7164 by interbeat, on Flickr

Capodanno 2015 a Malta by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Paceville view 2 by JulesBartolomé, on Flickr

Dwejra bay in Gozo by ackers76, on Flickr

Swirling Wave by Mark Sapienza, on Flickr

Walk by playing around, on Flickr

P9292335 2 by Keith Benton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Steet Art [Mellieħa - Malta] by SD NBG, on Flickr

Parish Church of Mellieha [Malta] by SD NBG, on Flickr

P9251611 by Keith Benton, on Flickr

P9271895 2 by Keith Benton, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Maltese people on the street by Tom Soyyo, on Flickr

Shadows by Daniel Waters, on Flickr

#sony #sonyitalia #sonyalpha #sonycamera #light by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr

Valletta, Auberge de Castille, Sitz des Premierministers by Herbert Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7915 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7918 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7920 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Segway Valletta Summer Tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

DSC00739 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

000051 by branka jankovic, on Flickr

Untitled by Andree O Aus B, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burg by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr

church by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr

Untitled by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr

streets in Valletta by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr

dancing by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr

St. Peter's Cathedral, Mdina, Malta by Ray Luce, on Flickr

Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr

DSC_6727.jpg by marius.bejan, on Flickr

South Street, Valletta by Richard Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rdum il Hmar Klippen am Morgen [Malta] by SD NBG, on Flickr

Red Green by Gilles Grisel, on Flickr

Malta by barbaro savuto, on Flickr

Untitled by Florian Timm, on Flickr

Three Cities (Malta) by worldaroundtrip, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Untitled by Florian Timm, on Flickr

SAM_9053 by OneLuckySoAndSo, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Just after sunrise - Torri ta' Sopu, Nadur, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Azure Window by raf z, on Flickr

Peace & Love by Nick, on Flickr

dxoP3240932 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Garrigue - Comino (Malta) (2) by Chris Kirby-Lambert, on Flickr

Where once the galleys moored... by Ian Black, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by -Rushikesh, on Flickr

IMG_20170618_134421 by Slavko11, on Flickr

Valletta fragments by playing around, on Flickr

Grand Harbour 2017 by Luke Grech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-Oct 2015-47.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-58.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flick

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seaside church - Gozo Island, Malta by -Rushikesh, on Flickr

image by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by K B, on Flickr

Malta #30 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr

Malta #8 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr

El momento más lindo de llegar a Malta, fue precisamente llegar, esta fue la primera vista de La Valeta cuando llegue, y fue amor a primera vista by Miguel Jurado, on Flickr

Above ocean by Tom Soyyo, on Flickr

Narrow lane by Tom Soyyo, on Flickr

Church of St Publius, Valletta by Liselotte Albisser, on Flickr

IMG_9113 by George Abdilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gozo malta citadel by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

Malta by Sebastian Iglesias, on Flickr

gozo goodbye catamaran trail by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

Gozo goodbye car ferry by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

malta gozo church construction by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

malta blue lagoon rocks and boat by Leighton Earl, on Flickr

Malta tour 2016 ❤ by Phoebe Shaw, on Flickr

Malta by Karl Wills, on Flickr

Malta 458 Yachts, Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20170627_045038 by Abdolwahed A. Alwaer, on Flickr

Malta #37 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

20160730-_MG_9362 by Grzegorz Nosek, on Flickr

_JJM7375 by Jonathan Maas, on Flickr

Malta-Oct 2015-50.jpg by Brian Smith, on Flickr

Reaching Gozo by mahul bhattacharya, on Flickr

Malta #34 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr

Malta Gnejna Bay by K. D, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

INS Tarangini (A75) by K B, on Flickr

Malta Optare Solo Sr by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (16) by RB, on Flickr

Malta by Sebastian Iglesias, on Flickr

Valetta by Luka Komarcic, on Flickr

096_La Valetta_20160210 by Yves, on Flickr

Azure Window, famous stone arch of Gozo island in the sun in summer, Malta by Dragos Olariu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valetta Malta (16) by RB, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (13) by RB, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (14) by RB, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (9) by RB, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (10) by RB, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (11) by RB, on Flickr

Valetta Malta (6) by RB, on Flickr

Qbajjar fisherman by Neville Borg, on Flickr

Sunset Over Gozo, Malta by Alex Tsui, on Flickr

Malta 2017-27.jpg by Dan S. PDX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by night by Monika Jarosinska, on Flickr

Freedom Square, Valletta by red_bandora, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

MACK2351_2_3_tonemapped by Marco, on Flickr

Red monster by kurjuz, on Flickr

IMG_5661 by Garry Belsham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Three by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-6 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Malta 376 Isla by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

20170607 Malta Beach - 28 by 翎 葉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr

Wind Surf by K B, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## NathanielPerry44

The picture don't seem to be loading for me. Are the links broken?


----------



## christos-greece

NathanielPerry44 said:


> The picture don't seem to be loading for me. Are the links broken?


All pics are OK to me. Which one, are you talking about?


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3021 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

image by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

image by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

image by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

image by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Salt pans, Marsalforn by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Xmas spirit by playing around, on Flickr

Porte des Bombes - Bieb il Bombi by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00461 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00506 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00299 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00319 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

16321 by Justyna Lasek, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr

Untitled by Florian Timm, on Flickr

Malte et l'ile de Gozo by Joel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spitting Image by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr

South Street, Valletta by Richard Kay, on Flickr

IMG_9113 by George Abdilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

15D4195 by Morton THIOKOL, on Flickr

Yachts in the Grand Harbour Malta by Ron Brindley, on Flickr

Untitled by tpe1002, on Flickr

Fort St Angelo by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Chiew Loo, on Flickr

Stairs in L-Isla, Malta - [6000 x 4000] by georgeekman, on Flickr

Valletta by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

St. Paul's Bay by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Comino by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Valletta - 2018 - MALTA by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Go with the Flow by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

people on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr

Indian Empress by Maskedmarble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta by tpe1002, on Flickr

Malta by Jeff Sallot, on Flickr

Malte - Gozo by jose rodrigues, on Flickr

Basilika ta’ Pinu - Gharb Gozo by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

Beautiful Sunset by Claire Poole, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jeff Sallot, on Flickr

15D4318 by Morton THIOKOL, on Flickr

Sliema pier by tpe1002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D7K_0108-Pano.jpg by Luca Mauri, on Flickr

Untitled by yk poon, on Flickr

Bibliothica : Valletta : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

Malte - Gozo by jose rodrigues, on Flickr

Malte - Valletta by jose rodrigues, on Flickr

Malte - Valletta by jose rodrigues, on Flickr

Malte - Valletta by jose rodrigues, on Flickr

Rabat, St Pauls by tpe1002, on Flickr

Monument Arch Malta by Stoyan Stoyanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6108_DPP by Zeljko Pinter, on Flickr

DSCF0081 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0085 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0088 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0087 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF9971 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

28. May 2016 by Madli Allikas, on Flickr

Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr

The Harbour at Mgarr, Gozo by Richard Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oasis Tours Dennis Trident 2/Plaxton President) (KPY 023) by John, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC_0725 by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Near Qala village, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC02104 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC02192 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

16 05 Malta by Ton van der Linden, on Flickr

15D4316 by Morton THIOKOL, on Flickr

15D3921 by Morton THIOKOL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo by duncan c, on Flickr

Malte et l'ile de Gozo by Joel, on Flickr

Basilica Ta' Pinu, Għarb by Liselotte Albisser, on Flickr

dxoP3230713 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka - Valletta - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

un libro sul mare - a book on the sea by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Up the stairs by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

The Maltese golden hour by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Bridge Valletta Harbour Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

Barrierra Wharf Vallette Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

DSC00011 by Angela Song 2012, on Flickr

Merchants St, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Leading into the sea by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 1 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour by Brook Ward, on Flickr

windmill by Thelma Long, on Flickr

DSC_1354 En lancha hacia Blue Lagoon by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk - Malta by Rafael Pieper, on Flickr

Entrnce to Valletta Malta by Hi bri 1, on Flickr

DSC_0244 by ben barker, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Utopia by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cittadella - ph #lorenzomuscoso #gozo #cittadella #thecitadel #victoria #valletta2018 #malta #landscape #church #cities #sony #sonyalpha #sonycamera #sonyitalia by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr

White Horse by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Merchants St from Fort St Elmo, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Xmas in Valletta by playing around, on Flickr

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Vittoriosa Yacht Marina, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

forces-of-nature-malta-island-color-islands-maltese-comino-world-beautiful-new-photo-ideas by salina khan, on Flickr

Malta by Sebastian Iglesias, on Flickr

Merchants St from Fort St Elmo, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Saluting battery, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

404 IMG_4102-1 by jdia1002D, on Flickr

406 IMG_4107-1 by jdia1002D, on Flickr

Malta the Brave by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village in southeastern Malta island by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

33_Marsaxlokk.jpg by johnefrench, on Flickr

Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr

Motor Yacht Samar by Peter Hewing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Street Art : Triq San Pawl, Valetta by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr

La Valletta.Malta by apoziki 2, on Flickr

Malta carnival 2018 by Tóth Imre, on Flickr

Valletta - Street Scenes by Kay E. Gilmour, MD, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Port of Gozo by Robin Slomkowski, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr

the Blue Hole, Dwejra by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Triq Girolamo Cassar by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Street by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

windows by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Valletta Night by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Lights by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

dr. juice by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

P1020170 by CorbyBaggie, on Flickr

DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7915 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7918 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7920 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Segway Valletta Summer Tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

DSC00739 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

St. Paul's Anglican Cathedral, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Sliema in the sunset reddish light seen from Valletta ramparts, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

La Valletta.Malta by apoziki 2, on Flickr

La Valletta by Valentina Sota, on Flickr

La Valletta by Valentina Sota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2448 by George Abdilla, on Flickr

Malta Public Transport - BUS609 (M) by ZJN Photography, on Flickr

Malta - La Valletta by Dana, on Flickr

Malta - Gozo by Dana, on Flickr

Marsamxett by evening, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Malta - La Valletta by Dana, on Flickr

Took the hip-hop bus ride heading to the pier in Silema. by Stefanie Lai, on Flickr

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr

IMG_4093 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Hans-Huckebein, on Flickr

The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr

IMG_4959 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

IMG_4969 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

IMG_4997 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

Rolex Middle Sea Race by David VP, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_518f by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr

Malta by Ola Wdowiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

_MG_3898 by Ernst Diener, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

IMG_20180222_161414_701 by Marco, on Flickr

St Julians Malta by capreoara K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Saluting Battery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Police Academy by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour by jerry dohnal, on Flickr

Boats in Maltese waters by jackfre2, on Flickr

#malta #explore #travel #hiking #hidden #мальта #путешествия #moldova #pavel #zosim #пешком #longway by Pavel Zosim, on Flickr

Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gris.Ots! Cras by Elvin, on Flickr

Malta Victoria by K. D, on Flickr

Malta Victoria by K. D, on Flickr

_JJM7375 by Jonathan Maas, on Flickr

Magnificent vault of Gozo Cathedral, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

View from Citadella ramparts, Gozo, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

DSC_1208 by Charlene Zarb, on Flickr

Malta Gnejna Bay by K. D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

The Metropolitan Cathedral of Saint Paul by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

La Valeta (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Leucht Turm by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for the earliest bus by Caitlin W., on Flickr

Blue Grotto (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Slema (Malta) by apoziki 2, on Flickr

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Popeye Village by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Fort in old town Valetta, Malta by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Ray checking out the main drag in old town Valletta, Malta by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

MUSICIANS3_NOTTE BIANCA_VALLETTAIMG_0893 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr

IMG_7339.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

IMG_7420.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

Malta #37 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr

Girl with Carnival costume by kurjuz, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ta Pinu Sanctuary - Gozo (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Ramla l-Hamra --- Gozo by Adrian Cilia, on Flickr

Xlendi - Gozo (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kalkara Marina, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

HJB_0689 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galileo G by albireo 2006, on Flickr

colpo di vento by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr

2014-08-31 Mdina Malta (7) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

img_7164 by interbeat, on Flickr

Capodanno 2015 a Malta by Josef Grunig, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta @ Night by bh-fotografie, on Flickr

Villa Bighi from Fort St Angelo, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Betten und Verteidigungs Burgen by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Sunny winter day on Mellieha Bay, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Serene by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Chapel of Our Lady of Mercy by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Astrid, on Flickr

Blick auf Valletta by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

Bugibba (malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Street 2 Valletta by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rabat Skyline by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Rabat Citadel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

The Azure Window by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Triq ir-Repubblika, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

church malta by Jan Zimmerman, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Leucht Turm by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

La Valletta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta @ Night by bh-fotografie, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

Xlendi - Gozo (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Another Maltese sunset by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Ruth, Ray, and the twins study Marsalforn Bay in Gozo where we’re staying for the weekend by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Blick auf Valletta by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mediterranean Heritage by dm032, on Flickr

Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Expolre Thank You!  by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Xlendi Dawn by K B, on Flickr

Valetta FC Supporters by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Rocky beach by Justin Mamo, on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta...............Island of Churches by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (14) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (15) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (13) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (17) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 4.1 Sliema (32) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 4.1 Sliema (39) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Maltese skyline by Mike McBey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Mellieha Malta 2011 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffe1, on Flickr

IMG_0901 by Leon Camilleri, on Flickr

Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

20180427-IMG_3776.jpg by Andrzej Gatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barakka Crossing by Cristiano Drago, on Flickr

Apartments by K B, on Flickr

Purple Flowers by K B, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

4132 by Harry Brown, on Flickr

Night in Birzebbuga by Kari Nousiainen, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

City Gate 2 by Dave Collier, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by vinco camm, on Flickr

Before Midnight - Romantic Grand Harabour of Valletta, Malta by Werner, on Flickr

IMG_5693 Looking to Valletta from Marsamxett Harbour by Beth Braham (Hartle), on Flickr

0661_IMG_20171216_183353_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

La Valletta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9286-2 by Felipe Busquets, on Flickr

Pretty Bay - Birzebbuga, Malta by ChrisL, on Flickr

One of the rocks adjacent to the more well known Comminotto (Kemmunett), referred to as Il-Bibien by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

7-Jul-Malta by Guy BROGGI, on Flickr

Valletta by mendo street art, on Flickr

Valletta by mendo street art, on Flickr

20180424-20180424-IMG_3249.jpg by Andrzej Gatkowski, on Flickr

Rustication by K B, on Flickr

Malta by carmen maria clemente flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

La Valleta, Malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Preserved line up (2) by JE1791 photos, on Flickr

Red Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

The Church of Our Lady Of Liesse, Valletta, Malta. by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Blue lagoon à Comino - Malte by Sylvain D, on Flickr

Mġarr by Sylvain D, on Flickr

Mein Schiff 6 by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20151205_125812 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Valetta by keppet, on Flickr

DSC_0742 by Sadin, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay by kurjuz, on Flickr

Distant cliffs by kurjuz, on Flickr

Window Arch City of Rocks by OldManTravels, on Flickr

Untitled by elza coeugniet, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

Street in Rabat, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Andromeda by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Wind Surf by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

201803280440 by Leow Sama, on Flickr

HJB_0718 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1863 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1871 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1877 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1879 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1900 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1903 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1926 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering the ancient city of Mdina by Gerald Good, on Flickr

Malta Cross Process (261 of 295) by [email protected], on Flickr

1Q3A4691 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

1Q3A4680 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

1Q3A4672 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

1Q3A4667 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

1Q3A4669 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

red Mini corner by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (71) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Indian Empress by Maskedmarble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC_0725 by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Near Qala village, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC02104 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC02192 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

beam of light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dwejra Bay by keppet, on Flickr

Azure Window by keppet, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-2 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-3 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

MALTA-Day03(NightShots)-14 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr

20180423-IMG_3198.jpg by Andrzej Gatkowski, on Flickr

Malta 6 by Dave Collier, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2018-01-02_10-10-44 by Sebastian Kamenz, on Flickr

M'Garr, Gozo by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

20180508_072811 by Joe Givens, on Flickr

2018-01-02_10-10-48 by Sebastian Kamenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer Bay by Steve Millward, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0014 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0093 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0121 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Il-Burgu | Malta by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr

IMG_3590 by davemacnoodles59a, on Flickr

Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr

Cityscape of Valletta by Tom Soyyo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mediterranean Summer by dm032, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo, Malte, 2018 by Marc Dupont, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

20170607 Malta Beach - 28 by 翎 葉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ta' Pinu de Għarb by Arthur Chavignon, on Flickr

_MG_8506 by Jorge García, on Flickr

1Q3A4526 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

1Q3A4527 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

P5050625 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

P5050611 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

P5050591 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

P5050583 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flick

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Malta June 2017 103 v2 by Peter Finch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 Valletta Infiorata by flickphoto10, on Flickr

Dolce Vita by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Cospicua cityscape by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Malta Low Floor Buses Association Scania Omnicity HPY022 / YN54AHP by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

1805_Malta-412 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

DSC_2327 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr

1805_Malta-263 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

1805_Malta-278 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

DSCF4486-Edit by Stefania Dannacher, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by chevronseclairs, on Flickr

Telescope by K B, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Floriana, Malta by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

Marsaskala by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

cats of Valletta by DJ Hoogerdijk, on Flickr

1805_Malta-292 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dienstag an der ostküste by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Tigne' Pedestrian Bridge by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Tarxien prehistoric temples, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010410 - Isla de Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Line Of Balconies. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr

malta_birgufest_17 by Kudosmedia, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

漁村 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

MALTA 2015-090315 by ELVIO ZAMUNER, on Flickr

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burmla at Night (Malta) by J. Caselli, on Flickr

Vittoriosa - Malta by Peter Searle, on Flickr

Vittoriosa - Malta by Peter Searle, on Flickr

Vittoriosa - Malta by Peter Searle, on Flickr

Vittoriosa - Malta by Peter Searle, on Flickr

St. Julian's - Malta by Peter Searle, on Flickr

Portico Reflection by K B, on Flickr

1Q3A4527 by Frank Wenzl, on Flickr

2007 Malta 0121 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Paul's Anglican Pro-Cathedral, Valletta, Malta by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Feast of St. Publius by Amir S, on Flickr

DSC_8187_DxO_2 by Felix Lange, on Flickr

Wedding in Malta by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

HDR1 by Felix Lange, on Flickr

DSC_9076_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr

DSC_8984_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr

DSC_8928_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr

Valletta by Ian Campsall, on Flickr

DSC_8918_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

DSC_8676_HDRP by Felix Lange, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Staircase in Malta by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

une livraison colorée , Malte Gozo by daniele buch, on Flickr

The way forward by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (100) Portomaso Casino by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

St Peter's pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Malta (101) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (102) Senic Malta - Il Bajja Ta San Gorg by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Flags by K B, on Flickr

Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr

Lionheart by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

4132 by Harry Brown, on Flickr

Night in Birzebbuga by Kari Nousiainen, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

The Joy of Dance by Hannele Koivumaki, on Flickr

IMG_7672 by tomekqbl, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Id-Dar ta' Pultu by kurjuz, on Flickr

IMGP2759 by Betty McCarthy, on Flickr

Malta-Popeye Village by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr

Border by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

_DSC8847-Edit by Jeff Salmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr

St. Andrew by Michi.H., on Flickr

The fortifications of Senglea (Isla, Malta) by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Land's end. Ras ir-Raheb, Malta 2018 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Duran, on Flickr

Parish Church of Mellieha, Malta. by Richard Mark Smith, on Flickr

il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr

Looking forward by Magma Dou, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Todo oídos by Héctor DS, on Flickr

Sleeping with the lights on by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

P1070514 by Shane Young, on Flickr

P1070602 by Shane Young, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Sanctuary, Gozo, 2017 by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Sicily and Malta 2018 by Ed Reder, on Flickr

Old bay windows by islandboy28, on Flickr

Malta etc 812 by peter.cremin, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017-04-29_09-21-04 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-21-17 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-20-38 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-19-37 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-19-49 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-04-29_09-09-00 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## prokosko

I've always been curious about this island. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Meteor Hole in Massive Rock by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr

NB-234.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

DSCF9171 by Lucie Chenet, on Flickr

Cathedral of Milan, Italy by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr

NB-257.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

NB-255.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

NB-235.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

NB-188.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

NB-189.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

NB-238.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

2_Valetta (15) by Thomas Kolar, on Flickr

2018.05-Malta219,Valetta by Andrey, on Flickr

HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Biblioteca, Malta by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

_DSC9241_2 by Eli D., on Flickr

Valletta by Michaela Loheit, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Port at night by Houda Dekhla, on Flickr

The old Parliament house of Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

_DSC8510_2 by Eli D., on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by ntalka, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Motor Yacht Samar by Peter Hewing, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 2009 036 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 022 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

harbour by Zoltan Szeker, on Flickr

untitled (248 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (33 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (237 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

untitled (159 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

Valletta by Abdolwahed A. Alwaer, on Flickr

untitled (244 of 250) by Brian Carter, on Flickr

Wied iz-Zurrieq by Travolution360, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 420 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Just after sunrise - Torri ta' Sopu, Nadur, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Azure Window by raf z, on Flickr

Peace & Love by Nick, on Flickr

dxoP3240932 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Garrigue - Comino (Malta) (2) by Chris Kirby-Lambert, on Flickr

Where once the galleys moored... by Ian Black, on Flickr

Malta - Architecture by richard hawkins, on Flickr

Grand Harbour 2017 by Luke Grech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The quiet life in Tal-Hanzira, Xewkija, Gozo, Malta by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 440 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

2018_07_13 - (20101226) - 104822 - IMG_7656 - Malta, InGuardia - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S18-135mm f-3.5-5.6 IS - 1-320 sec. bij f - 4,5 - 18 mm - ISO 100_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2018_07_13 - (20101226) - 104843 - IMG_7657 - Malta, InGuardia - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S18-135mm f-3.5-5.6 IS - 1-160 sec. bij f - 4,5 - 18 mm - ISO 100_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2018_07_13 - (20101226) - 115022 - IMG_7679 - Malta, InGuardia - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S18-135mm f-3.5-5.6 IS - 1-100 sec. bij f - 5,0 - 57 mm - ISO 125_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2018_07_13 - (20101226) - 123647 - IMG_7778 - Malta, InGuardia - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S18-135mm f-3.5-5.6 IS - 1-250 sec. bij f - 5,0 - 41 mm - ISO 100_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2018_07_13 - (20101226) - 123658 - IMG_7784 - Malta, InGuardia - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S18-135mm f-3.5-5.6 IS - 1-100 sec. bij f - 5,0 - 55 mm - ISO 100_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2018_07_13 - (20101226) - 160041 - IMG_7848 - Malta, InGuardia - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S18-135mm f-3.5-5.6 IS - 1-60 sec. bij f - 5,0 - 18 mm - ISO 100_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

Motor Yacht 2 LADIES in Dockyard Creek, Grand Harbour, Malta by lombardstown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00669 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00757 by Paul Lo, on Flickr

Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr

Super Yacht Serene by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

IMG_7081 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMG_7097 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (119) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (54) Rabat (Victoria) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (49) Valetta carnaval by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Malta (57) Valetta by pedro obrador, on Flickr

DSC_7171 by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Thor Atreides Malta by Thor Atreides, on Flickr

The Body Shop, Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta Optare Solo Sr by Joseph O'Neill, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

Malta - Ħaż-Żabbar by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Serenade of the Seas by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00901 by d sibilla, on Flickr

DSC00877 by d sibilla, on Flickr

DSC00847 by d sibilla, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Valletta by Crested Newt, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Crested Newt, on Flickr

Last rays of Sun in the Paradise (Bugibba - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Malta by Robin, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

malta - valetta 01 by Teo de Kievit, on Flickr

Old bay windows by islandboy28, on Flickr

Landscape around Comino Island by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

the rich and the beautiful by Michi.H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01001 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Rincones de La Valeta (III) by Francisco J. Alvarez, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta_02 by SkowronTheDestroyer, on Flickr

La Valletta, malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 414 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta, June 2018 253 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

The Joy of Dance by Hannele Koivumaki, on Flickr

IMG_7672 by tomekqbl, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr

Azure Window 44 by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Valetta, Malta by Chloé Chevalier, on Flickr

Preserved line up (2) by JE1791 photos, on Flickr

Red Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA - QRENDI 1 (16) by RosanaCompri, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

404 IMG_4102-1 by jdia1002D, on Flickr

406 IMG_4107-1 by jdia1002D, on Flickr

Malta the Brave by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village in southeastern Malta island by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

286/... by Stan.O, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens, Valletta by New Discoveries, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by Tim Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0220A by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by Brian Stubbs, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Malta June 2017 103 v2 by Peter Finch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Another Maltese sunset by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Ruth, Ray, and the twins study Marsalforn Bay in Gozo where we’re staying for the weekend by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Blick auf Valletta by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain, Valletta by Brian Ritchie, on Flickr

DSCF0080 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0081 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0085 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0088 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0087 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Samstag in Malta by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

St Publius by Scrufftie, on Flickr

aIMG_7617 by Richard Stedall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Street Art : Triq San Pawl, Valetta by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr

Malta carnival 2018 by Tóth Imre, on Flickr

Valletta - Street Scenes by Kay E. Gilmour, MD, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Port of Gozo by Robin Slomkowski, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr

the Blue Hole, Dwejra by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Triq Girolamo Cassar by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

170314 Malta 011 [Valletta - Marina Road, Ta' Xbiex] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170314 Malta 013 [Valletta - ix-Xatt, Ta' Xbiex] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170314 Malta 036 [ix-Xatt, Ta' Xbiex] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170314 Malta 015 [ix-Xatt, Ta' Xbiex] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170314 Malta 044 [ix-Xatt, Ta' Xbiex] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

The calm before the Storm. A thunderstorm approaches Malta's North West coast on 25th November 2014. #malta #maltaphotography #storm #stormchaser #stormchasersmalta #clouds #rain #landscape #landscapephotography #landscapephotographer #shotoftheday #amazi by Sam Scicluna, on Flickr

_C0B0558 by Andreas Balster, on Flickr

Rotunda of Xewkija, Gozo by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

Valletta Manoel Island 170226_234 by jimcnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

DSC01353 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01334 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01323 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01324 by Michael, on Flickr

Choose Your Lane Son! by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

DSC00856 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

Driven Forward by Jean Marc Zerafa, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

the rich and the beautiful by Michi.H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Putting the cannons on Castille Place to good use by Andreas Gebhard, on Flickr

The Buddy Bench! by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta, Vittoriosa / Birgu by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

One of the Saluting Batteries by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Fort St. Angelo, Vittoriosa (Birgu), Malta by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

The 885-tonne Hephaestus shipwreck at Qawra Point by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Sliema Malta Fond Ghadir beach by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Terminus View - 9 by Richard Stedall, on Flickr

Saluting Battery (Valletta) by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Mellieha Malta 2011 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffe1, on Flickr

IMG_0901 by Leon Camilleri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta Street by Bernard Montebello, on Flickr

The Good Rogue by Jaynie Jannink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Grand harbour in Black tie by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Grand harbour view by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

... sous le charme by dominique FILLION, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Popeye Village, Anchor Bay, Malta from the road 2 by Margaret Stevens, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by B M, on Flickr

IMG_5359 by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Vers l'Ascenseur - 22-11-15 (338) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr

costa Deliziosa - Malte-La VALETTE - Le Port - 22-11-15 (5) by François Raymond CANTO, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2366 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta (252) - Senic Gozo - Dwejra cliffs and caves - The Azure Window by Derek (Kiwi) Clarke, on Flickr

Malta_265_Mdina by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_272_St PaulsBay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_268_ by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_287_View on Mellieha Bay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_318_StJuliansBay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

DSC_2469 Refrescandose by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

MIME9600265 by Werner Kuhnis, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta by Relief60, on Flickr

Ave Maria by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

donnerstag in gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Malta Wasser-5109 by Oliver Lawrenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Three by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Malta June 2017 103 v2 by Peter Finch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta by Derek Brown, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weihnachtliches Mellieħa ... [Malta] by Sven Deigl, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Kirk K, on Flickr

Malta by William Horst Richter, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by Anders Harbo, on Flickr

Malta by elena vesco, on Flickr

night.lights by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

Malta by robin, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Photographing a photographer at work. by Andreas Gebhard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

4132 by Harry Brown, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Swimsuit Girl at the Salt Pans by Oliver Cook, on Flickr

Holy Island-4207-Edit by Martin Agius, on Flickr

Upper Barraka facing the 3 cities by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Photowalk-20 by G B, on Flickr

Valletta Photowalk-11 by G B, on Flickr

Valletta Photowalk-13 by G B, on Flickr

Valletta Photowalk-6 by G B, on Flickr

Valletta Photowalk-10 by G B, on Flickr

Valletta Photowalk-5 by G B, on Flickr

Valletta Photowalk-9 by G B, on Flickr

IMG_0075 copy 1 B&W by Pavel Images, on Flickr

24/7 work by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

Pembroke, Malta by anne muscat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta by Karen L, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Blocks by K B, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

20170605_184040 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Siesta by K B, on Flickr

un libro sul mare - a book on the sea by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

Salt pans, Marsalforn by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

Comino by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0709_IMG_20171217_074203_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

0707_IMG_20171217_075952_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

0662_IMG_20171216_183617_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

0664_IMG_20171216_183719_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

0663_IMG_20171216_183644_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

0661_IMG_20171216_183353_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Walk by playing around, on Flickr

Raħal Ġdid by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

View of Mellieħa, Malta by Kenneth coles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsamxett 01 by L. Charnes, on Flickr

Valletta north 01 by L. Charnes, on Flickr

Abercrombies 03 by L. Charnes, on Flickr

Ft St_Elmo 02 by L. Charnes, on Flickr

Ft St_Elmo 05 by L. Charnes, on Flickr

La Valletta by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr

Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr

Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr

Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Collegiate Church of St. Paul, Rabat by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr

Malta New Years Eve 2018-2019 by Andrei Popescu, on Flickr

Malta New Years Eve 2018-2019 by Andrei Popescu, on Flickr

Malta New Years Eve 2018-2019 by Andrei Popescu, on Flickr

Malta New Years Eve 2018-2019 by Andrei Popescu, on Flickr

Malta New Years Eve 2018-2019 by Andrei Popescu, on Flickr

Malta New Years Eve 2018-2019 by Andrei Popescu, on Flickr

IMG_9476 B&W by Pavel Images, on Flickr

Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr

Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (14) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (15) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (13) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (17) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 4.1 Sliema (32) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 4.1 Sliema (39) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Maltese skyline by Mike McBey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

DSC01300 by Michael, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 Valletta Infiorata by flickphoto10, on Flickr

Dolce Vita by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Malta Low Floor Buses Association Scania Omnicity HPY022 / YN54AHP by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Malta 2018 12 by Dave Brett, on Flickr

Malta 2018 148 by Dave Brett, on Flickr

Malta 2018 13 by Dave Brett, on Flickr

Selfie by alicejack2002, on Flickr

1805_Malta-263 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

1805_Malta-278 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Blocks by K B, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Lasciando Malta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.67 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.66 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Sailing boat Okalani by kurjuz, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta trip by chan huang, on Flickr

IMG_7081 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMG_7097 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Institutional Pt. II by natree, on Flickr

Off they trot by HellonEarth2006, on Flickr

Institutional Pt. I by natree, on Flickr

Shopping street by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Quarry Wharf by night, Valletta by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Learning English in Malta is an amazing experience. Breathtaking views, nice weather and students from all over the world. by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr

Learning English in Malta is an amazing experience. Breathtaking views, nice weather and students from all over the world. by gatewayschoolofenglish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 Valletta Infiorata by flickphoto10, on Flickr

Dolce Vita by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Malta Low Floor Buses Association Scania Omnicity HPY022 / YN54AHP by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

1805_Malta-412 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

DSC_2327 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr

1805_Malta-263 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

1805_Malta-278 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

The Malta Maritime Museum by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Rough sea and strong Northeast winds hit Qbajjar bay in Marsalforn hard by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Anne by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Malta - Gozo - Our Lady of Ta' Pinu Basilica by muffinn, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by muffinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

_K204209 by Andreas Weyermann, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

City Sightseeing COY 022 Cirkewa Ferry Terminal Malta 210918 by return2layerroad, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr

Malta by Guilherme Dadald, on Flickr

PLAN B by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

DSC00439 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Harbour prospective - ph#lorenzomuscoso #malta #valletta #lavalletta #landscape #cultura2018 #sonyalpha #sonyitalia #sony by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr

St. Julians Malta by OHIO Study Abroad, on Flickr

Bus 844 by Dazza P Jones, on Flickr

La Valletta by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Félix Urosa, on Flickr

173A8899b_1024x682 by Michael Holtkötter, on Flickr

Valletta with two not really cheap white ladies in front by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

The Harbour Canal ph#lorenzomuscoso #malta #valletta #lavalletta #landscape #cultura2018 #sonyalpha #sonyitalia #sony #cities by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr

Admiring the View by Hurling Frootmig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Matthew Crouch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

DSC01938 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking Back by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr

Malta 2014 - Gozo by ntalka, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0164 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0165 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0168 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

20151229-_MG_0169 - Malta, St. Julians, Sliema-2_-3_.tifEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta seen from Tigne Point, Sliema, Malta by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Spinola Bay by Chris C, on Flickr

Malta - Valetta by Musiarty M, on Flickr

MSC Meraviglia by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

The Valletta Waterfront by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Leaving Valletta by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Valletta by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Valletta City Centre by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Waiting for a Boat (Film) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Girl with Carnival costume by kurjuz, on Flickr

Gozo Carnival by Axel Hahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julians by John Lees, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

0443 Planetarium on the harbor - Vittoriosa Malta - 07-27-2018 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Floriana, Malta by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

Marsaskala by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

cats of Valletta by DJ Hoogerdijk, on Flickr

1805_Malta-292 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by Supal Desai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Another Maltese sunset by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Ruth, Ray, and the twins study Marsalforn Bay in Gozo where we’re staying for the weekend by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Blick auf Valletta by Rainer Süss, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

christos-greece said:


> 2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr
> 
> Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr
> 
> Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr
> 
> Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr
> 
> Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr
> 
> Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr
> 
> White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr
> 
> La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Tripping by Jason Ting, on Flickr

Santuario di Ta’ Pinu by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Scala by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Street by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Colorful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Dockyard Workshops by K B, on Flickr

Maltese Falcon by K B, on Flickr

Pegasus VIII by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

2_Valetta (15) by Thomas Kolar, on Flickr

2018.05-Malta219,Valetta by Andrey, on Flickr

HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spinola Bay by Chris C, on Flickr

Heading out of town by Christine McIntosh, on Flickr

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Leonard Rachita Sannat Gozo Malta 2016 by Leonard Rachita travel, on Flickr

Scrambling by Christine McIntosh, on Flickr

Malta by Emilio Yero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Victoria Gate : Valletta : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

valletta-6 by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

View from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta, Malta by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Ecografia Ecológica 15 09 17 Foto Celso Peixoto (4) (Copy) by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spinola Bay by Chris C, on Flickr

Portomaso Marina by Chris C, on Flickr

Malta by Mark Kravinskiy, on Flickr

St Pauls Cathedral, Mdina, Malta by Andrew McCabe, on Flickr

Twilight time by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

View out to sea, from outside the chapel by Christine McIntosh, on Flickr

Dave with Arches by Steve Reed, on Flickr

Malta by Paolo Margari, on Flickr

Malta by Emilio Yero, on Flickr

Sunset in Valletta by Chris C, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Superyacht 101m I Dynasty by Ted Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

_MG_3898 by Ernst Diener, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comino Island, Malta by Barry Gahan, on Flickr

MALTA.Merhba Blue Grotte. 232 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

MALTA19 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Illusion V by pe_ha45, on Flickr

20160429_Malta_1 by Tatsuyuki Ito, on Flickr

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Matthew Crouch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Golden Sunset by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Malsaforn Salt Pans 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 04 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 03 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

DSC_2400 by Rodolfo Miró, on Flickr

_DSF0926ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr

0443 Planetarium on the harbor - Vittoriosa Malta - 07-27-2018 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Chantal Harvey, on Flickr

St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda, Xewkija, Gozo, Malta by Norbert Banhidi, on Flickr

DSC00422 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00423 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00421 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00459 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00426 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00439 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Salina Sunrise by Patrick Chircop, on Flickr

Sweethaven Village | Popeye Village by Paul Biris Photography, on Flickr

focus on the road by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr

Malta by inChrisable, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Shrine by norbert.grima, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 91 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta (Malta) by Francesco Netto, on Flickr

Traditional wooden balconies in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Malta_272_St PaulsBay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_268_ by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_287_View on Mellieha Bay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_318_StJuliansBay by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Red telephone booth in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

2_Valetta (15) by Thomas Kolar, on Flickr

2018.05-Malta219,Valetta by Andrey, on Flickr

HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr

Malta DBY423 2008 by tigercub66, on Flickr

Valletta port by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr

The other side of Valetta - Anglican Cathedral by jeanne.bendle.t21, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

Cittadella by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

1805_Malta-292 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

PAISSATGE by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Monochrome #125 by tohji00, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Driven Forward by Jean Marc Zerafa, on Flickr

Vision of the Seas by K B, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Matthew Crouch, on Flickr

Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr

On sea as on land: another day of (sea) traffic! by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02038 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

DSCF7424 by Graham White, on Flickr

Valletta Sunrise by alex hogg, on Flickr

This morning Cirkewwa, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Gillieru St Paul's Bay, Malta by Andre Farrugia, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

St Mary's Tower, Comino by Scott Newman, on Flickr

Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr

Red Tower by Richard lewis, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

The silence boat - ph #lorenzomuscoso #fortestangelo #cities #night #valletta #birgu #valletta2018 #malta #sonycamera #sonyalpha #sony #sonyitalia by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

malta-45 by michael zadok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1354 En lancha hacia Blue Lagoon by David Barrio López, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk - Malta by Rafael Pieper, on Flickr

Entrnce to Valletta Malta by Hi bri 1, on Flickr

DSC_0244 by ben barker, on Flickr

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 333 by Tony Saw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 100115 83 by Neil, on Flickr

Gozo by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by FOX TSAI, on Flickr

Clouds And Rocks by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Kids on the stairs by rockyenta, on Flickr

Malte 1210_DxO by kahnhp, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu Shrine, Gozo by Kevin Mayhew, on Flickr

Gozo by Nicolas Goinard, on Flickr

Port de La Valette by Nicolas Goinard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

Gozo by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

Gozo by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

Gozo by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

Gozo by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

Valletta by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

IMG_3690.jpg by tomekqbl, on Flickr

IMG_6482 by Ian Razey, on Flickr

IMG14098 by FjordKing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr

Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by FOX TSAI, on Flickr

Clouds And Rocks by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Malta Holiday by Derek Julian, on Flickr

Kids on the stairs by rockyenta, on Flickr

Malte 1210_DxO by kahnhp, on Flickr

Gozo by Nicolas Goinard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9860 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_5400 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_9963 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_5369 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

IMG_5400 by Anthony Ridge, on Flickr

8156501398_b13027d7ba_b (1) by birdlives9, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Tommy Næss, on Flickr

Trasport taż-żwiemel by toni carreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

mdina malta 830 2018 (58) by victory one, on Flickr

valletta malta 824 825 2018 (82) by victory one, on Flickr

Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

DSC00442 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

DSC01300 by Michael, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Azure Window, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

derelict by Julie Trueman, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

St Publius by Scrufftie, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

malta (2) by Faysal Eladhari, on Flickr

Irish Pub by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Iglesia del Cristo de la Sangre by Jose Torres, on Flickr

190326-01 Three Cities 035 [Ferry - Birgu (Il-Birgu) - Vittoriosa] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Our cruise ship and a big gun by Zoe Wyatt, on Flickr

Maltese balconies by Zoe Wyatt, on Flickr

P_20190416_153458_001The street with horse Mdina Malta 2019 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

P_20190416_153912_001The street with horse Mdina Malta 2019 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Tramonti Gozitani by Riccardo Passari, on Flickr

MALTA Maltese balconys in Valletta by night by geigerwe, on Flickr

Malta Valetta by Katarzyna Jaskulska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Castelo de Marvão by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr

FBY 750 by markyboy2105112, on Flickr

Sailing into Valetta harbour by Zoe Wyatt, on Flickr

Malta by Katarzyna Jaskulska, on Flickr

Xlendi Sunset by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170804 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Cannon: the moment of firing_IMG_3475r_02 by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr

Tigne by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Valletta by Nitram_1972, on Flickr

Europe for Citizens in Malta #Douzelage2019 by Sueli Brodin, on Flickr

Europe for Citizens in Malta #Douzelage2019 by Sueli Brodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Three by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

un libro sul mare - a book on the sea by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Natural pool by Johann Veers, on Flickr

Spinola Floats by alicejack2002, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Birgu, Malta by Mike McBey, on Flickr

malta3 by Szymon Bartosik, on Flickr

Sea Pearl by K B, on Flickr

Tug by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Good Friday Procession - Zebbug - Malta - by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

190326-02 Valletta 003 [Gardjola Gardens (Ġnien il-Gardjola), Valletta - 3 Cities Ferry] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Mellieha Malta 2011 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffe1, on Flickr

IMG_0901 by Leon Camilleri, on Flickr

Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

_K204209 by Andreas Weyermann, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

City Sightseeing COY 022 Cirkewa Ferry Terminal Malta 210918 by return2layerroad, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr

PLAN B by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Camping (wild) on Gozo (Malta) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Amazing colours of Marsaxlokk marina, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Grand frescoes on the vault of St John's Co-Cathedral, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Malta carnival 2018 by Tóth Imre, on Flickr

Rotunda Malta - Exterior by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr

Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Kevin Mayhew, on Flickr

Street-life by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 Valletta Infiorata by flickphoto10, on Flickr

Dolce Vita by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Cospicua cityscape by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Malta Low Floor Buses Association Scania Omnicity HPY022 / YN54AHP by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

1805_Malta-412 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

DSC_2327 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr

1805_Malta-263 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

1805_Malta-278 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Chantal Harvey, on Flickr

St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda, Xewkija, Gozo, Malta by Norbert Banhidi, on Flickr

DSC00422 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00423 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00421 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00459 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00426 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00439 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

018_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

011_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

012_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

004_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

006_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

IMG_20190504_203654 by Colorgrinder, on Flickr

Malta_May_2019_6 by Colorgrinder, on Flickr

Le Lyrial by K B, on Flickr

St. Joseph Feast - Rabat - MALTA by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Valletta by Mike McBey, on Flickr

m d i n a - m a l t e by Frédéric DELOUVEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Co-operative MHY 014 Valletta. by bedford97, on Flickr

Ta Cenc cliffs-22 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Ta Cenc cliffs-11 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Marsalforn-16 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Malta 7I4A8884 by raddox, on Flickr

Valetta by Garry Davies, on Flickr

Fort St Angelo by K B, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Lower Barakka Gardens by alicejack2002, on Flickr

IMG_0238.jpg by Rainer, on Flickr

Malta by Remke Luitjes, on Flickr

Manoel Island by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Malta stone windows by Remke Luitjes, on Flickr

MOSTA CHURCH, MALTA by Sir Lancelot, on Flickr

DSC00285 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

DSC01429 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Urban jungle by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr

IMG_9876 by Howard Ibbotson, on Flickr

1444 Indian Princess mega yacht - boat ride in the Grand Harbor - Valletta Malta - 07-26-2018 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Malta by elena vesco, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Jeff, on Flickr

Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

IRF Malta 2018 by International Radio Festival, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-6 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Malta 376 Isla by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

20170607 Malta Beach - 28 by 翎 葉, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Co-operative MHY 014 Valletta. by bedford97, on Flickr

Ta Cenc cliffs-22 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Ta Cenc cliffs-11 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Marsalforn-16 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Malta 7I4A8884 by raddox, on Flickr

Valetta by Garry Davies, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

DSC00856 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

DSC01300 by Michael, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S a i n t - P e t e r ‘ s - p o o l - M a l t e by Frédéric DELOUVEE, on Flickr

00000042v3 by R Charlebois, on Flickr

IMG_20190501_165701 by Michal Schindler, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Anna Szwal, on Flickr

Mdina & Rabat by Michal Schindler, on Flickr

Mdina & Rabat by Michal Schindler, on Flickr

Boats in the rain by kurjuz, on Flickr

750_6428 by Michal Schindler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

1805_Malta-263 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

1805_Malta-278 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr

Valletta, Lower Barakka Gardens by alicejack2002, on Flickr

IMG_0238.jpg by Rainer, on Flickr

Malta by Remke Luitjes, on Flickr

Manoel Island by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Malta stone windows by Remke Luitjes, on Flickr

Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr

Clouds And Rocks by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Senglea (l'Isla), Malta by Beechgarave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julians by John Lees, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

_K204209 by Andreas Weyermann, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

City Sightseeing COY 022 Cirkewa Ferry Terminal Malta 210918 by return2layerroad, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr

PLAN B by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L-Isla by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Golden Sunset by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Malsaforn Salt Pans 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 04 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 03 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

DSC_2400 by Rodolfo Miró, on Flickr

_DSF0926ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr

0443 Planetarium on the harbor - Vittoriosa Malta - 07-27-2018 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

marsaxlokk harbour by michael Lawson, on Flickr

marsaxlokk harbour by michael Lawson, on Flickr

Valletta Skyline, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Valletta Street Scene with Balconies, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Ornate Wooden Balconies, Sliema, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Gozo by bnmnetp, on Flickr

Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr

Valletta street by sidranawaz, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta National Aquarium by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

DSC_3334-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3323-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3330-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3333-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Valleta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 199 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

The Victoria Lines, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

March 29, 2016_10320769-DSC07323-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Valletta at dawn by Charles Polidano, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Valletta Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Sliema by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Valletta by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Malta by FeliciaU, on Flickr

old port warehouse by Lukas R., on Flickr

DSC_0347-1 by Luis Monteiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

DSC00442 by Michael, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

_K204209 by Andreas Weyermann, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

City Sightseeing COY 022 Cirkewa Ferry Terminal Malta 210918 by return2layerroad, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Spotted in the back streets of Valletta, Malta by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr

PLAN B by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02038 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Bibliotheca - The National Library of Malta (in Explore) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Grandmaster's Palace in Valletta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl & San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

#PRIDE2 leaving #Valletta from #GrandHarbourMarina, #Malta - 16.02.2018 - www.maltashipphotos.com by Capt. Lawrence Dalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Malta by Benjamin Valsler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Popeye Village by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Popeye Village by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Fort in old town Valetta, Malta by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Ray checking out the main drag in old town Valletta, Malta by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

MUSICIANS3_NOTTE BIANCA_VALLETTAIMG_0893 by helen Jones-Florio, on Flickr

IMG_7339.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

IMG_7420.jpg by GIL Lupo, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr

Malta #37 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr

Girl with Carnival costume by kurjuz, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julians by John Lees, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Floriana, Malta by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Panorama of Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Blocks by K B, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Malta TTT by Huw Williams, on Flickr

Malta Fireworks Festival 2016 --- Grand Harbour by Adrian Cilia, on Flickr

Malta Fireworks Festival 2016 --- Grand Harbour by Adrian Cilia, on Flickr

Malta - different bay views by jackfre2, on Flickr

2016-04-26 Malta - 36 by Topaas, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Golden Bay, Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

2016-04-30 Malta - 103 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Street Art : Triq San Pawl, Valetta by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr

La Valletta.Malta by apoziki 2, on Flickr

Malta carnival 2018 by Tóth Imre, on Flickr

Valletta - Street Scenes by Kay E. Gilmour, MD, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Port of Gozo by Robin Slomkowski, on Flickr

the Blue Hole, Dwejra by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Triq Girolamo Cassar by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc

Do you have any pics of Zaha Hadid tower?


----------



## christos-greece

Josedc said:


> Do you have any pics of Zaha Hadid tower?


No, i dont have; these photos are not mine, but i can search for Zaha Hadid tower...


----------



## christos-greece

Tigne' Pedestrian Bridge by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Valletta x IMG_7799a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr[


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr

Valetta by Olivier Balmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vision of the Seas by K B, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC00739 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

000051 by branka jankovic, on Flickr

Untitled by Andree O Aus B, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Symphony by K B, on Flickr

Red telephone box on Republic Street Valletta Malta by night by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr

73 Malta 8 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr

Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Basti Reh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waterfront by James Wood, on Flickr

Malta, Comino 2019 by Crni, on Flickr

Blue grotto malte by Denis Bouilhol, on Flickr

Globigerina limestone and a phosphate bed. Gozo, Malta 2019 by Anthony Sacco, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_01 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_10 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

2018-03-31-093-Malta-Gozo-Azure Window by Jens Czarny, on Flickr

2018-03-31-094-Malta-Gozo-Azure Window by Jens Czarny, on Flickr

Abstract Sculpture by James Wood, on Flickr

Two Ladies in the Sun by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Malta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Clear Waters of the Blue Lagoon Malta Boat Trip by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

DSCF0834 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

DSCF0927 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

DSCF0943 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

DSCF0941 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

DSCF0988 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

DSCF0913 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

Cruise Ship by James Wood, on Flickr

Historic Buildings by James Wood, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille, OPM, Valletta, Malta, 2019 by Anthony Sacco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Valletta Street Scene with Balconies, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

DSC_2400 by Rodolfo Miró, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

Malsaforn Salt Pans 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Valletta by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

the Blue Hole, Dwejra by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta trip by chan huang, on Flickr

IMG_7081 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMG_7097 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta trip by chan huang, on Flickr

IMG_7081 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

IMG_7097 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

1805_Malta-292 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

4132 by Harry Brown, on Flickr

Night in Birzebbuga by Kari Nousiainen, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

Looking Back by Robert Grant, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

Birkirkara by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

Marsamxett Sunrise by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

dramatic_malta by Stefan Berndorfer, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

Looking Back by Robert Grant, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last Post by Anthony Sacco, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Tower Malta . by Alan, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Dave Spellman, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_18 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

DSC02269.jpg by Fred St, on Flickr

Phoenix2 by K B, on Flickr

IMG_0355 by Amanda Sommer, on Flickr

Triton Fountain by James Wood, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#malta by .LivingInSiN., on Flickr

Sliema by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Another Maltese sunset by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Ruth, Ray, and the twins study Marsalforn Bay in Gozo where we’re staying for the weekend by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Ornate Wooden Balconies, Sliema, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old town in St. Paul's Bay, Malta by Yue Cen, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Uniquely wonderful. Old Bakery Street, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Malta by Relief60, on Flickr

The joyful gradients of Old Mint Street, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

On the island Republic of Malta by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

Malta the Brave by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village in southeastern Malta island by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

Malta 2008 by Aleksander Witosz, on Flickr

malta (40 de 72) by Sebastián Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Fi Cusick, on Flickr

Street Art : Triq San Pawl, Valetta by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr

Malta carnival 2018 by Tóth Imre, on Flickr

Valletta - Street Scenes by Kay E. Gilmour, MD, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Port of Gozo by Robin Slomkowski, on Flickr

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr

the Blue Hole, Dwejra by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Triq Girolamo Cassar by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I was almost there sit down by Elvin, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Walk in Valetta #malta #valetta #hill #walk #quiet #south #warm #summer #trip #travel #gold #stairs by Anthea Missy, on Flickr

Málta 2016 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking Back by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Malta 2014 - Gozo by ntalka, on Flickr

DSCF0903 by Enrico Razzetti, on Flickr

Valletta Windows by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Crociera - Costa NeoClassica Le perle del Mediterraneo 24/07 - 04/08 2016 by Paolo Bosio, on Flickr

_JJM6393 by Jonathan Maas, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0290 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Time Traveller by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr

Indian Empress by Maskedmarble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr

Valetta by Olivier Balmer, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Street by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

windows by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Valletta Night by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Lights by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

P1020170 by CorbyBaggie, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr

Fishing in the midday sun by kurjuz, on Flickr

DSCF4081 by Nicolò Pauletto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-834 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-844 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-835 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-825 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Bibliotheca - The National Library of Malta (in Explore) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Grandmaster's Palace in Valletta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl & San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

#PRIDE2 leaving #Valletta from #GrandHarbourMarina, #Malta - 16.02.2018 - www.maltashipphotos.com by Capt. Lawrence Dalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr

Majestic by Nick Ciantar, on Flickr

Azure window Gozo by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

2_Valetta (15) by Thomas Kolar, on Flickr

2018.05-Malta219,Valetta by Andrey, on Flickr

HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr

_DSD0934 by Ross Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by K B, on Flickr

2017-05-21_10-41-02 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-05-21_10-41-32 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by babalot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00461 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00506 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00299 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

DSC00319 by Michal Serafin, on Flickr

16321 by Justyna Lasek, on Flickr

Smoking swimsuit girl by Oliver Cook, on Flickr

Azure Window by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Xlendi Tower by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Majestic by Nick Ciantar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

DSCF7424 by Graham White, on Flickr

Valletta Sunrise by alex hogg, on Flickr

This morning Cirkewwa, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Gillieru St Paul's Bay, Malta by Andre Farrugia, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

St Mary's Tower, Comino by Scott Newman, on Flickr

Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20190126_171627 by Piotr Więcław, on Flickr

Malta (Mdina) Cathedral by john.power, on Flickr

Portamaso Marina by Chris C, on Flickr

Portomaso Marina by Chris C, on Flickr

Portomaso Marina by Chris C, on Flickr

Portomaso Marina by Chris C, on Flickr

Portamaso Marina by Chris C, on Flickr

Għar Ħarq Ħamiem, island of Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Mosta Malta. Time out for coffee. by Gem Molly, on Flickr

Malta - Smart City - modelling session by muffinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0080 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0081 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0085 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0088 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

DSCF0087 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

Malta '17 by ☮, on Flickr

Samstag in Malta by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

St Publius by Scrufftie, on Flickr

aIMG_7617 by Richard Stedall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spitting Image by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta by Paul Goldsmith, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Mdina Malta by Adam, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr

Malta. by Paolo Longo, on Flickr

Malta 2014_11 by ibz218, on Flickr

un libro sul mare - a book on the sea by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Bibliotheca - The National Library of Malta (in Explore) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Grandmaster's Palace in Valletta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl & San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

Valletta Segway Tours! by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta - Day 7 by Paolo Gigante, on Flickr

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serene by K B, on Flickr

Sunset at Fomm ir-rih, Malta by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Sunny winter day on Mellieha Bay, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Blocks by K B, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

Saluting Battery by K B, on Flickr

taking the sea air can become a habit by Julie Trueman, on Flickr

Untitled by Miss Oblivian, on Flickr

2017-05-21_10-41-02 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2017-05-21_10-41-32 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2354 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2400 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by babalot, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by Robert James Perkins - AndersArt, on Flickr
Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-834 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-844 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-835 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-825 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Comino Pan copy.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

mast4 by Gordon Scott, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

cannons by Matthew James Fox, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

FARO DE SAN TELMO EN LA VALETA (MALTA) by Alberto Alba, on Flickr

I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta by Frank Mirz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Malta-Popeye Village by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

VALLETTA by Dani Calderer, on Flickr

Malta (57) Valetta by pedro obrador, on Flickr

malta_0616 26 by hannu.oskala, on Flickr

_DSC5976 by Boris Kasimov, on Flickr

Fishing in the midday sun by kurjuz, on Flickr

Fort St Elmo by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

Cittadella Gozo by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr

Malta 458 Yachts, Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta by Guilherme Dadald, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese Cat by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Street by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

windows by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Valletta Night by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Lights by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

St. Paul's Bay by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

IMG_5099 by Matthew Benn, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

DSC09462 by astolarczyk, on Flickr

DSC09456 by astolarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Xlendi, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC_0725 by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Near Qala village, Gozo by Beechgarave, on Flickr

DSC02104 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC02192 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Apartments by K B, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Valetta by Olivier Balmer, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-36 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-25 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta by elena vesco, on Flickr

Malta by robin, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Photographing a photographer at work. by Andreas Gebhard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

Looking Back by Robert Grant, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Narrow streets of Valletta by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Lasciando Malta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.67 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.66 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr

Ornate Wooden Balconies, Sliema, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr

Fort Campbell Malta by glosterman, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Chantal Harvey, on Flickr

St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda, Xewkija, Gozo, Malta by Norbert Banhidi, on Flickr

DSC00422 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00423 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00421 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00459 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00426 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00439 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vittorosia Harbor Yachts 2 by VillageHero, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Gozo Island in Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-834 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Apartments by K B, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Hoping to visit in 2022 as part of our great European vacation.


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC00739 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

000051 by branka jankovic, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mare nero by R.Stranges, on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgu - La Valletta - Ilha de Malta by José Marques, on Flickr

BezNazwy_Panorama3 by Witek,Tomek, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

Valletta West side by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Valletta Churches by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

St Gregory Bastion (1) by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

St Gregory Bastion (2) by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Terrace, Upper Barrakka Gardens by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

MSC Bellissima by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr

DSC08912 Valletta Malta by Heljä, on Flickr

Aquarius by K B, on Flickr

L I G H T S P E E D by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta by Derek Brown, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HJB_0718 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1863 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1871 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1877 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1879 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1900 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

HJB_1926 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Indian Empress by Maskedmarble, on Flickr

HJB_1903 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_518f by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

Malta by joyceerolfe, on Flickr

Nice view of the coast by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Up the stairs by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

The Maltese golden hour by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Bridge Valletta Harbour Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

Barrierra Wharf Vallette Malta 10 april 2016 by leo spee, on Flickr

DSC00011 by Angela Song 2012, on Flickr

2017-04-30_09-33-57 by Ricky Roberts, on Flickr

La Valeta - Windows 1 by Jacinto Roque, on Flickr

You cannot miss this parish church ⛪ as soon as you enter Mgarr, Malta📍 by Norbert Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

malta-2016-057 by flopsor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

DSCF7424 by Graham White, on Flickr

Valletta Sunrise by alex hogg, on Flickr

This morning Cirkewwa, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Gillieru St Paul's Bay, Malta by Andre Farrugia, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

St Mary's Tower, Comino by Scott Newman, on Flickr

Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Just after sunrise - Torri ta' Sopu, Nadur, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Azure Window by raf z, on Flickr

Peace & Love by Nick, on Flickr

dxoP3240932 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Garrigue - Comino (Malta) (2) by Chris Kirby-Lambert, on Flickr

Where once the galleys moored... by Ian Black, on Flickr

Grand Harbour 2017 by Luke Grech, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr


----------



## brodley

What a beautiful place! Malta is on my bucket list.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

Comino by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr

Malta 230 by Sandra Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Bibliotheca - The National Library of Malta (in Explore) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Grandmaster's Palace in Valletta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl & San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Golden Sunset by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Malsaforn Salt Pans 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 04 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 03 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

DSC_2400 by Rodolfo Miró, on Flickr

_DSF0926ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr

0443 Planetarium on the harbor - Vittoriosa Malta - 07-27-2018 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

SouthWest Coast by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

DSC00888 by jacksarre, on Flickr

DSC_1251 by Anastasia Boiko, on Flickr

_MG_1822 by acidcaterpillar, on Flickr

Libia414 by Mauro Perin CartOrange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xagħra by cinxxx, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by Nonu02, on Flickr

Malta trip by chan huang, on Flickr

IMG_7081 by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr

old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Azure Window by Thelma Long, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

Malta - May16 439 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Malta - May16 333 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Valletta dawn, Malta by interlink.idiomas, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Mellieha Malta 2011 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffe1, on Flickr

IMG_0901 by Leon Camilleri, on Flickr

Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

20170607 Malta Beach - 28 by 翎 葉, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Chantal Harvey, on Flickr

St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr

Xewkija Rotunda, Xewkija, Gozo, Malta by Norbert Banhidi, on Flickr

DSC00422 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00423 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00421 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00459 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00426 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

DSC00439 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Easter celebration at Birgu, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Easter celebration 2018 by kurjuz, on Flickr

Easter visitor by kurjuz, on Flickr

Moving on by kurjuz, on Flickr

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

After the rain by kurjuz, on Flickr

Good Friday 2018-4 by kurjuz, on Flickr

Kalkara, Malta IMG_5783_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Malta by Guilherme Dadald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Barbara Bastion / Valletta / Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

Basilika ta’ Pinu [Nähe Għarb auf der Insel Gozo in Malta] by Sven Deigl, on Flickr

night's lodging by Karl Reichert, on Flickr

Majjistral Park by K B, on Flickr

DSC01883 by Michael Behrens, on Flickr

Harbour Cruise - Grand Harbour by Gary Wood, on Flickr

Valletta from Ta' Xbiex by Gary Wood, on Flickr

28888558152_c86187883d_o by birdlives9, on Flickr

Hover by Janno Liivak, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_20 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

IMG_5344 by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

_K204209 by Andreas Weyermann, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue world in Valletta. by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Valletta Street View by Richie M B, on Flickr

a break by Janno Liivak, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

em1019_2051414 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Julians by John Lees, on Flickr

The Red Tower by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Julian's by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

MALTA 0673 by [email protected], on Flickr

Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr

Floriana, Malta by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Panorama of Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Valletta street by sidranawaz, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan

malta_095 by Eugenio D, on Flickr

Sliema harbour, Malta by Beth, on Flickr

Moat, Fort St. Angelo, Birgu by Beth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Küstenspaziergang unterhalb Fort Chambray [Gozo - Malta]_ by Sven Deigl, on Flickr

Salines de Marsalfonn amb la llum del capvespre. Gozo (Malta) by Montse, on Flickr

Malta, Gozo 2020 by gino dong, on Flickr

Glorious sandstone buildings, Valletta Republic Street by Beth, on Flickr

900718148 by Laura Acevedo, on Flickr

IMG_5358 by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Valletta Street by Malcolm Figueras, on Flickr

Il-Belt Valletta, Malta by lenncat, on Flickr

Joe Frendo, Bakery by red_bandora, on Flickr

Better Than A Selfie ? by James Wood, on Flickr

Doors and people in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan




----------



## SnowMan

Nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Vision of the Seas by K B, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr

On sea as on land: another day of (sea) traffic! by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02038 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#malta by .LivingInSiN., on Flickr

Sliema by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Malta by FeliciaU, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr

Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

DSC00442 by Michael, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

DSC01938 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Blocks by K B, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

La Valletta by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr

Malta-Popeye Village by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_20 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

7R_08079_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2 Yachts at Grand Harbour(Malta) 05-01-2017 by Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli Thank you for the 23.9, on Flickr

Tigne' Pedestrian Bridge by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7895a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta 2010 Qrendi Fregatina IMG_7852a by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

IMG_4997 by Sulaiman Choudhury, on Flickr

Dingli cliffs by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Malta Gnejna Bay by K. D, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Valletta Tour by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-36 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr

2015-10-17_10-09-25 by Tony Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

Malta 127 Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Ecografia Ecológica 15 09 17 Foto Celso Peixoto (4) (Copy) by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta UE by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr

Glorious sandstone buildings, Valletta Republic Street by Beth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

IMG_5338 by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr


----------



## Emreyns




----------



## SnowMan

Source: www.treklens.com


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel by damiandude, on Flickr

Malta (119) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Malta (120) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel view (2) by damiandude, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Malta by ernestas baksa, on Flickr

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - looking towards Gozo by muffinn, on Flickr

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

IMG_2590 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Waterfront by James Wood, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

DSCF0834 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

IMG_2930 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

Historic Buildings by James Wood, on Flickr

DSCF0913 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Malta (141) Gozo Victoria (Rabat) by pedro obrador, on Flickr

Gozo Island in Malta by indiepepe, on Flickr

Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr

Titan by mario1951, on Flickr

la disegnatrice di La Valletta by rossana coviello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ramla bay - Gozo, Malta - Seascape, travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta P1160033 by Phil Parsons, on Flickr

Grand Harbour by Pepyn Thysse, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by awriteword, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by awriteword, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

L-Isla by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cityscape of Valletta by TOM SOYYO, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Majestic by Nick Ciantar, on Flickr

Azure window Gozo by Bunty Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Vision of the Seas by K B, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by Anne Walker, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta by Celina Lisek, on Flickr

Grand Harbour by Pep, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

St. George's Bay, Malta by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

St. George's Bay, Malta by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Mellieha Malta 2011 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffe1, on Flickr

IMG_0901 by Leon Camilleri, on Flickr

Shore below Ħaġar Qim, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

82/100 by Manuela.Pausan, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta UE by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

Malta St. Julian´s Hafen - Harbour by Imagonos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birgu - La Valletta - Ilha de Malta by José Marques, on Flickr

BezNazwy_Panorama3 by Witek,Tomek, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

Valletta West side by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Valletta Churches by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

St Gregory Bastion (1) by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

St Gregory Bastion (2) by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Terrace, Upper Barrakka Gardens by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

MSC Bellissima by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr

DSC08912 Valletta Malta by Heljä, on Flickr

Aquarius by K B, on Flickr

L I G H T S P E E D by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"It is nought good a slepyng hound to wake!” by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Amazing colours of Marsaxlokk marina, Malta by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Dolce Vita by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

DSC00422 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

St. Joseph Feast - Rabat - MALTA by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Ta Cenc cliffs-22 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Glorious sandstone buildings, Valletta Republic Street by Beth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta: Malta by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr

146_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

Mdina Gate (Malta) by Marcela, on Flickr

143_Valetta by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

Senglea - Altstadt by Volker Zürn, on Flickr

bus-043-2018-10-08-mt by Michael Taylor, on Flickr

The Three Cities by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Senglea - Badevergnügen im Hafenbecken by Volker Zürn, on Flickr

Monochrome Malta 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

IMG_2726 by Donald McDougall, on Flickr

Triton Fountain by Patrycja, on Flickr

Trittons Fountain by Patrycja, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan




----------



## christos-greece

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Málta 2016 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr

in the act // Eastman Double-X • Olympus 35 RC // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr

Church of the Annunciation of Our Lady by Nicolás Chávez, on Flickr

malta architure students in downtown valletta by kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lieni (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Valetta by Olivier Balmer, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fungus Rock by Alan, on Flickr

Salt Pans by Thomas Birrenbach, on Flickr

Triton`s Fountain by Thomas Birrenbach, on Flickr

Fire! by Thomas Birrenbach, on Flickr

Blue Grotto by Thomas Birrenbach, on Flickr

Gas by Thomas Birrenbach, on Flickr

pentax_prapiskes-18 by Vytautas Vaidziulis, on Flickr

2019 - Malta by Kalandozások 2pont0, on Flickr

Shadows and Light // Adox Silvermax • FM3A // Malta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr

Valletta by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Valletta women by Sharon Clews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel by damiandude, on Flickr

Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Malta (119) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Malta (120) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel view (2) by damiandude, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Malta by ernestas baksa, on Flickr

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta, Malta, 053 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Selmun by Nine LaMaitre, on Flickr

Malta Valletta night shot by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

Streets of Mdina (Malta) by Marcela, on Flickr

spy-005-2018-10-11-mt by Michael Taylor, on Flickr

cliffs by Tomek Mrugalski, on Flickr

Kalkara by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_60 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

Malta Carnival by Roo Pitt, on Flickr

Malta Carnival by Roo Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta, Malta, 025 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta 062 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 323 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta 046 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta 056 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

DOORWAYS TO ? by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

Stormy (Malta) by Marcela, on Flickr

Nahe am Abfrund an den Dingli Cliffs in Malta by Aussie2504, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Bay 2 malta by Enrico Piolo, on Flickr

A Madame in Malta by Margaux Vanbinst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 494 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, 491 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta 561 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta 540 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, 449 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

City Gate, La Valletta, Malta, June 2018 221 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

ESN Salsa-38 by Roo Pitt, on Flickr

RR Media e:[email protected] tel:+44.7931.142.387 by ade talabi, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email][email protected][/email] T: +44.7931.142.387 by ade talabi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 Valletta Infiorata by flickphoto10, on Flickr

Dolce Vita by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Malta Low Floor Buses Association Scania Omnicity HPY022 / YN54AHP by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

1805_Malta-412 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

1805_Malta-278 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr

Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

1805_Malta-263 by Viewed with my eyes and felt in my heart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA. Cambio de guardia.95 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

DSC_0725 by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Dwejra, St. Lawrence, Gozo, Malta by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Azur Window, Dwejra - Gozo by Dan, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Royal Opera House Site - Pjazza Teatru Rjal by Linda De Volder, on Flickr

August 17 Thursday (Gozo) by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

Blue lagoon by Julien, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Malta! by John Andrus, on Flickr

_DSC8281_2 by Eli D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue world in Valletta. by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Malta 2019-2929 by Nicolas Nova, on Flickr

Valletta Street View by Richie M B, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

em1019_2051414 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria (Rabat), Malta 842 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

letzten freitag in marsascala by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Fawwara Chapel by K B, on Flickr

Rabat, (Victoria), Malta, 761 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, 764 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, 789 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta 801 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cliff House by K B, on Flickr

Olivia O by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Gabriele Barcheri, on Flickr

Malta, 709 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta 764 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Rabat, (Victoria), Malta, 758 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta 784 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 091 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta by Pablo Jacue, on Flickr

Malta by Pablo Jacue, on Flickr

National Library of Malta by Shaun Psaila, on Flickr

IMG_5338 by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 615 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta, 359 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta 586 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta, June 2018 298 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, 689 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta by Gabriele Barcheri, on Flickr

Malta by Pablo Jacue, on Flickr

KX14FJA - Lord Street, Southport, Merseyside, November 2019. by Iveco 59-12, on Flickr

Woman in Purple by James Wood, on Flickr

Ancient Canon on the Bastion Walls of Valletta by James Wood, on Flickr

Tal-Pietà, Malta by Discover With Joy, on Flickr

Black Pearl by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by Anne Walker, on Flickr

St. George&#x27;s Bay, Malta by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat, Gozo, Malta 439 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta by Pablo Jacue, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta P1160033 by Phil Parsons, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, 462 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Valletta Windows by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Valletta Street by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr

Malta- Valletta - Saluting Battery by Peter Goll, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

2_Valetta (15) by Thomas Kolar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hover by Janno Liivak, on Flickr

Monochrome monday by Elvin, on Flickr

Hungry Malta.jpg by Fabian, on Flickr

Sunset on Dwejra tower and fungus rock by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Valletta - Il-Belt by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Blue hour on Dwejra cliffs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Triton Fountain - Valletta by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta 466 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta_372 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Josip Sikiric, on Flickr

2019 - Malta by Kalandozások 2pont0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serene by K B, on Flickr

Sunset at Fomm ir-rih, Malta by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Sunny winter day on Mellieha Bay, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

4132 by Harry Brown, on Flickr

Night in Birzebbuga by Kari Nousiainen, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

malta architure students in downtown valletta by kim, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 🌊 by constanza elizondo, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta 442 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Porto industriale La Valletta Malta by Enrico Piolo, on Flickr

Hungry Malta.jpg by Fabian, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, 462 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta 287 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Monochrome monday by Elvin, on Flickr

Malta by Pablo Jacue, on Flickr

2019 09 02_4491 by Vlad Mandyev, on Flickr

Valletta women by Sharon Clews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Putting the cannons on Castille Place to good use by Andreas Gebhard, on Flickr

The Buddy Bench! by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta, Vittoriosa / Birgu by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

One of the Saluting Batteries by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Fort St. Angelo, Vittoriosa (Birgu), Malta by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

The 885-tonne Hephaestus shipwreck at Qawra Point by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Sliema Malta Fond Ghadir beach by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Sta. Venera Old Church Celebration. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Terminus View - 9 by Richard Stedall, on Flickr

Saluting Battery (Valletta) by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr]


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2020 by Alexander Echtermeyer, on Flickr

Malta 2020 by Alexander Echtermeyer, on Flickr

Crossing the Harbour from Valletta by Stuart-Lee, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by [email protected], on Flickr

Il-Karraba Peninsula by K B, on Flickr

Victoria (Rabat), Malta 814 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta 🌊 by constanza elizondo, on Flickr

MALTESE CAR WASH by Lord Flashheart, on Flickr

Mdina Cafe (Colour) by WestEndFoto, on Flickr

Malta by Keith Fetherston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian&#x27;s, Malta.. from my Home.. by Simone Cossu, on Flickr

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Xlendi Bay - Malta by doppel_delta, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr

Fortifications - WWII and 1600s side by side by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Festive atmosphere from Ghajnsielem on Tuesday night by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

WarMuseum_70599 by Juraj Jankovič, on Flickr

2018-08-10 20.27.37 by Aidan, on Flickr

Triton Fountain, Valetta, Malta. 20/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Morning lights by Arthur Chavignon, on Flickr

Mdina, the Gate by Sergey, on Flickr

Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr

Azure Window; Gozo, Malta by Erik Peterson, on Flickr

DSC07384 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07377 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07371 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC07369 by Michael, on Flickr

The old Marsa power station by kurjuz, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Uniquely wonderful. Old Bakery Street, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

Malta by Relief60, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BezNazwy_Panorama3 by Witek,Tomek, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

Valletta West side by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Valletta Churches by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

St Gregory Bastion (1) by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

St Gregory Bastion (2) by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Terrace, Upper Barrakka Gardens by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

MSC Bellissima by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr

DSC08912 Valletta Malta by Heljä, on Flickr

Aquarius by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windows by Peter Downes, on Flickr

C1_20120204-15_08_17-17824_TK_DSC04695_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

C1_20120203-15_48_23-17434_TK_DSC04487_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

MALTA Maltese balconys in Valletta by night by geigerwe, on Flickr

099_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

From Malta to Morriston - 2 by Barrie Gilbert, on Flickr

Valletta by D Meurig, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr

Joe Frendo, Bakery by red_bandora, on Flickr

Inga by Janis Brakmanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 02 09 9H-AEI Air Malta (Retro livery) Airbus A320-214 LMML IMG_2257 by Christopher Mifsud, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBY749 MaltaBus by Tony Wilson, on Flickr

Fomm ir-Rih by K B, on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

Saint Pauls islands by Martin galea, on Flickr

Rainbow in cruiseship smog, Malta by Don Balon, on Flickr

Malta Feb 2020 by Mozzer models, on Flickr

samstag in marsascala by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s pool, Malta by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

Mdina by K B, on Flickr

_DSC8321 by horslips5, on Flickr

Valletta Grand Harbour by d.styles.images, on Flickr

Unknown Soldier, Valletta by Karen Langley, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by ade talabi, on Flickr

2018.07.20 Sliema•Malta by •justTrips•, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serene by K B, on Flickr

Sunset at Fomm ir-rih, Malta by Kayleigh Mifsud, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Birkirkara by Mirko Caprino, on Flickr

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Sunny winter day on Mellieha Bay, Malta by Christa Adams, on Flickr

Swimming in Revival Bay Malta by chris, on Flickr

Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

#PRIDE2 leaving #Valletta from #GrandHarbourMarina, #Malta - 16.02.2018 - www.maltashipphotos.com by Capt. Lawrence Dalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Motor Yacht Samar by Peter Hewing, on Flickr

Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta 2009 036 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Malta 2009 022 by ronniesanger, on Flickr

Valletta &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

20150902-DSC00757 by Paul Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Easter celebration at Birgu, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Easter celebration 2018 by kurjuz, on Flickr

Easter visitor by kurjuz, on Flickr

Moving on by kurjuz, on Flickr

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

After the rain by kurjuz, on Flickr

Good Friday 2018-4 by kurjuz, on Flickr

Kalkara, Malta IMG_5783_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

4132 by Harry Brown, on Flickr

Night in Birzebbuga by Kari Nousiainen, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Driven Forward by Jean Marc Zerafa, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

The Malta Maritime Museum by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Rough sea and strong Northeast winds hit Qbajjar bay in Marsalforn hard by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Anne by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by muffinn, on Flickr

the Blue Hole, Dwejra by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I was almost there sit down by Elvin, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Walk in Valetta #malta #valetta #hill #walk #quiet #south #warm #summer #trip #travel #gold #stairs by Anthea Missy, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7424 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

IMG_7915 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7918 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7920 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Pink Lady on the Loose!, on Flickr

Segway Valletta Summer Tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

DSC00739 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

000051 by branka jankovic, on Flickr

Untitled by Andree O Aus B, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Admiring the View by Hurling Frootmig, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Valletta with two not really cheap white ladies in front by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00439 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

Beautiful Malta... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr

Malta 6.2 by Gymnázium Moravský Krumlov, on Flickr

Malta-35 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Malta-1 by Alex Balzanella, on Flickr

Boats by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Night Valletta by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Malta by Lucas Laronga, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

IMG_5434 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

010019 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

Malta 127 Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Ecografia Ecológica 15 09 17 Foto Celso Peixoto (4) (Copy) by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta UE by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr

Glorious sandstone buildings, Valletta Republic Street by Beth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

St John&#x27;s Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr

Golden Sunset by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Malsaforn Salt Pans 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 04 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Wied il-Għasri 03 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

DSC_2400 by Rodolfo Miró, on Flickr

0443 Planetarium on the harbor - Vittoriosa Malta - 07-27-2018 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta (120) by Ulf Kenklies, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Bibliotheca - The National Library of Malta (in Explore) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Grandmaster's Palace in Valletta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl & San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

#PRIDE2 leaving #Valletta from #GrandHarbourMarina, #Malta - 16.02.2018 - www.maltashipphotos.com by Capt. Lawrence Dalli, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian&#x27;s-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mgarr ix-Xini (0174) by Paul Scicluna, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (13) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Malta segway tours by Malta Segway Tours, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Valletta Breakwater 2015... by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Matthew Crouch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

St Peter&#x27;s pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

Lasciando Malta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.67 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.66 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Sailing boat Okalani by kurjuz, on Flickr

Senglea & Vittoriosa002 by corrado55, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Up the stairs by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Walk by playing around, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Faith by K B, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Another Maltese sunset by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Ruth, Ray, and the twins study Marsalforn Bay in Gozo where we’re staying for the weekend by Dion Hinchcliffe, on Flickr

Ornate Wooden Balconies, Sliema, Malta by Peter Cook, on Flickr

Rocky beach by Justin Mamo, on Flickr

180313 Gozo 042 [(Azure Window) - Dwejra] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015_12_22-13_25_04-IMG_009672 by Antti T. Nissinen, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_518f by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographing a photographer at work. by Andreas Gebhard, on Flickr

Malta June 2017 103 v2 by Peter Finch, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

Carmelite dome from Hastings Gardens, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

DSCF0081 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

Narrow streets of Valletta by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr

Saint Catherine of Italy Church and Jean Vallette Pjazza in the Evening, Vallette, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Dingli Sunset by J.G. Caselli, on Flickr

The Lights of St Elmo Bay by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

pervomaj-12.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr

Malta Gnejna Bay by K. D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3334-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3323-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3330-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3333-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Valleta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#malta by .LivingInSiN., on Flickr

Art by kurjuz, on Flickr

Sliema by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

DSCF0080 by Nortonisten, on Flickr

Valletta by Basti Reh, on Flickr

Malta by FeliciaU, on Flickr

old port warehouse by Lukas R., on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

170314 Malta 011 [Valletta - Marina Road, Ta&#x27; Xbiex] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

P1030133_small by Kara Kono, on Flickr

Leysan, Jaceline by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta street by Sidra Nawaz, on Flickr

Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Expolre Thank You!  by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Xlendi Dawn by K B, on Flickr

Valetta FC Supporters by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Rocky beach by Justin Mamo, on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr

0662_IMG_20171216_183617_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Comino by Eric Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Triton Fountain by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Seaside by K B, on Flickr

Comings and Goings in Malta by G B, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta | Upper Barrack Gardens by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Birgu Street by K B, on Flickr

Malta 25 by John Oldfield, on Flickr

Malta 32 by John Oldfield, on Flickr

Monochrome monday by Elvin, on Flickr

On high by Stuart-Lee, on Flickr

Tal-Pietà, Malta by Discover With Joy, on Flickr

Bormla, Malta by Discover With Joy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Scenic Eclipse_Valetta,Malta_2 by GilliesZaiser, on Flickr

Scenic Eclipse_Valetta,Malta_3 by GilliesZaiser, on Flickr

IMG_2590 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

IMG_2597 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

IMG_2591 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

IMG_2618 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

IMG_2565 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

IMG_2930 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_09 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

IMG_3045 by Bence Adler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01001 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta Grand Harbour, St. Elmo by Peter Goll, on Flickr

09.Marsaxlokk by Yuichiro Komata, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay by Vanessa Houspic, on Flickr

IMG_3862 by Tim Sheerman-Chase, on Flickr

St Peter&#x27;s pool - Marsaxlokk, Malta - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

337. Valletta, Malta. 23-Sept-17. Ref-D135-P.Ma337 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Dingli, Malta by Roderick Gatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Blocks by K B, on Flickr

_MG_6140 by Jorge García, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

On the Sliema ferry by Fiona Beckman, on Flickr

Valletta from the Sea by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Castille Place by Robert J., on Flickr

Blick auf Vittoriosa Yachthafen von Upper Barrakka Gardens by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

PEOPLE WATCHING by Natascha Huls, on Flickr

Snap shots... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

098_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

099_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

101_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

103_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

097_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

IMG_4676 by Peggy, on Flickr

Malta by Lycia Moore, on Flickr

Valletta. Malta by Michał Olszewski, on Flickr

Triton Fountain by Patrycja, on Flickr

️ eXploration - Malta 🇲🇹 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by simone.cossu95, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Malta by emme.M, on Flickr

Gozo, Malta by Matthew Crouch, on Flickr

Skyline ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr

On sea as on land: another day of (sea) traffic! by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

malta-45 by michael zadok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MALTA. LA VALETTA.66 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Flags by K B, on Flickr

Fort St. Angelo by K B, on Flickr

Melita by K B, on Flickr

Kismet by K B, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Valletta Cab by Jeff, on Flickr

Church, Marsaxlokk (Malta) by Arturo Ferrer, on Flickr

Malta 2018 288 by Dave Brett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 2018 285 by Dave Brett, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino island, Malta by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino island, Malta by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

18D50BA5-F84C-4D48-A98B-CF8623B98545 by Mohan Zaigirdar, on Flickr

Birgu Street by K B, on Flickr

46, Merchants Street by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta. by P. Zimmer, on Flickr

Bormla , Malta by Discover With Joy, on Flickr

Valletta | Noon Cannon Salute by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta | Triton Fountain by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta | Castille Palace by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

DSC01410 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01402 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01392 by Michael, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Michael, on Flickr

Entering Mdina Malta at night by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr

Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr

Todo oídos by Héctor DS, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by michmiel, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fomm ir-Rih by K B, on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

Saint Pauls islands by Martin galea, on Flickr

Rainbow in cruiseship smog, Malta by Don Balon, on Flickr

Malta Feb 2020 by Mozzer models, on Flickr

samstag in marsascala by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s pool, Malta by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

Mdina by K B, on Flickr

_DSC8321 by horslips5, on Flickr

Valletta Grand Harbour by d.styles.images, on Flickr

Unknown Soldier, Valletta by Karen Langley, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by ade talabi, on Flickr

2018.07.20 Sliema•Malta by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Biblioteca, Malta by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk, Malta by Laura Dosa, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta by Desire Wu, on Flickr

2_Valetta (15) by Thomas Kolar, on Flickr

2018.05-Malta219,Valetta by Andrey, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by ntalka, on Flickr

Malta - Valletta - Upper Barrakka Gardens by Terry Ott, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta - May16 438 by Tony Saw, on Flickr

HJB_0728 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

DSC03823 by Kamil Kisiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

pervomaj-4.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian&#x27;s, Malta.. from my Home.. by Simone Cossu, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Allergic to cats? by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Up the stairs by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Expolre Thank You!  by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Xlendi Dawn by K B, on Flickr

Valetta FC Supporters by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Rocky beach by Justin Mamo, on Flickr

P1030277 by csupriya2010, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon. Comino (Malta) by Felicia Russo, on Flickr

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

Malta ❤ by Giorgia Mantovani, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta- Victoria 5 by Alan & Flora Botting, on Flickr

Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Malta by cosmic orphan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stormy (Malta) by Marcela, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

_D2_1221.jpg by Tomek Mrugalski, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Hunter's Lodge, Ghajn Znuber, Mellieha, Malta by Anthony Sacco, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

P2200398 by Hajo Ken, on Flickr

MALTA JAN 2020 by Gonzalo Almeida, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Mġarr Church by chdphd, on Flickr

DSC04140 by Kamil Kisiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sleeping giant by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Old doorway in Tarxien by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Sunset by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr

The Grand Harbour by Morgan Danse, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

The Malta Maritime Museum by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Rough sea and strong Northeast winds hit Qbajjar bay in Marsalforn hard by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Anne by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by muffinn, on Flickr

IMG_2930 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

Scenic Eclipse_Valetta,Malta_3 by GilliesZaiser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Trish Hartmann, on Flickr

Malta.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr

Malta by Robin, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

DSC00442 by Michael, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

010022 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Festive atmosphere from Ghajnsielem on Tuesday night by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

WarMuseum_70599 by Juraj Jankovič, on Flickr

2018-08-10 20.27.37 by Aidan, on Flickr

Triton Fountain, Valetta, Malta. 20/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Morning lights by Arthur Chavignon, on Flickr

Mdina, the Gate by Sergey, on Flickr

Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

098_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

Stormy (Malta) by Marcela, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

_D2_1221.jpg by Tomek Mrugalski, on Flickr

Malta by Marco M., on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Hunter's Lodge, Ghajn Znuber, Mellieha, Malta by Anthony Sacco, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

097_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

P2200398 by Hajo Ken, on Flickr

MALTA JAN 2020 by Gonzalo Almeida, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Mġarr Church by chdphd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

derelict by Julie Trueman, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

Malta Alley by Brook Ward, on Flickr

Malta 2015 162 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr

0662_IMG_20171216_183617_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl &amp; San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Valletta by Chiew Loo, on Flickr

valetta malte&amp; (1 sur 1).jpg by Marie Bertocchio, on Flickr

Comino by Eric Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Three by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Knights of St John - Malta by Kevin Greasley, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

St.Barbara Bastion Corner / Valletta / Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 140923 Malta Valletta Sarria Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 163210 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190329 123911 Malta Burgibba National Park Tas-Salini by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Three Cities, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by vinco camm, on Flickr

0661_IMG_20171216_183353_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

HJB_1863 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Blue lagoon à Comino - Malte by Sylvain D, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Wanderaboot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peace &amp; Love by Nick, on Flickr

Grand Harbour by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Dwejra Bay, Gozo, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Grand Harbour by Kwartz Kankises, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Colors by David Aloisio, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Red by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta Fortifications by Stuart Grieve, on Flickr

Harbour Warehouses, Valetta by Stuart Grieve, on Flickr

DSCF0006 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF9980 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF9978 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF9993 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF9975 by Graham White, on Flickr

hastings-garden-5- by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Garden (34) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Triq San Bastjan by jan.ludorf, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel by damiandude, on Flickr

Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Azure Window by raf z, on Flickr

Where once the galleys moored... by Ian Black, on Flickr

Malta (120) by ulfkenklies, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel view (2) by damiandude, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Malta by ernestas baksa, on Flickr

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

Malta by Indrė Juodytė, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot; The Mediterranean Door &quot; by MTO, on Flickr

Howard Gardens by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Facade (2) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

900718148 by Laura Acevedo, on Flickr

Sweet Summer Aquilo. by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr

Downtown Malta by Pedram Ghahremanloo, on Flickr

St.Julians, Malta by Dennis, on Flickr

DSC_8423 Summertime in Malta by Csaba Bajkó, on Flickr

Fringe by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Cittadella View (5) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Lana by K B, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens Valletta 2 by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_06_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_12_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

SYMPHONY by Mario Buhagiar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birżebbuġa / Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

DSCF0048 by Graham White, on Flickr

HOLIDAY IN MALTA 072 by Michael Shufflebotham, on Flickr

Republic Street (2) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Street (4) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Street (5) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Street (17) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Street (21) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Boats by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Cittadella - Gozo (3) by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka Gardens 4 by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

DSC_2514 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

Carnival Time! by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0111 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF0112 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF0114 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF0123 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF0122 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF0070 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF0110 by Graham White, on Flickr

Grand Harbour - Valletta by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

Surprisingly still finding new places in this tiny country to take my wife that she didn’t see before  #malta by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr

Ex Northampton by Steve Powell, on Flickr

Cittadella, Gozo, Malta, 2020 by Anthony Sacco, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Gozo - Victoria (Rabat) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta Windy Gozo by Richie M B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

099_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

010399 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr

MALTA. LA VALETTA.66 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino island, Malta by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

Valletta | Noon Cannon Salute by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Valletta Grand Harbour by d.styles.images, on Flickr

Triton Fountain by Patrycja, on Flickr

Trittons Fountain by Patrycja, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

2018.07.20 Sliema•Malta by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Golden Sunset by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 007 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

Malta 127 Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Ecografia Ecológica 15 09 17 Foto Celso Peixoto (4) (Copy) by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta UE by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Night Creatures // TMax 400 at EI 1600 • FM3A // Valletta, 2019 by Of Silver and Silence, on Flickr

Glorious sandstone buildings, Valletta Republic Street by Beth, on Flickr

IMG_5338 by Marc Pether-Longman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I was almost there sit down by Elvin, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta, 2015 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Walk in Valetta #malta #valetta #hill #walk #quiet #south #warm #summer #trip #travel #gold #stairs by Anthea Missy, on Flickr

Malta Valletta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

XO by K B, on Flickr

Valletta 19th November 2010 by Amanda Threlfall, on Flickr

DSCF0161 by Graham White, on Flickr

Blue Waters by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Scream by andtor, on Flickr

DSCF9980 by Graham White, on Flickr

XEWKIJA CHURCH, GOZO by The Architect, on Flickr

Ta Pinu Gozo 1 by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Gozo - Victoria (Rabat) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

At the saltpans by kurjuz, on Flickr

Nightime Farmhouse by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Making caves by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta and the Grand Harbour by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr

IMG_6762 by MEER SEEN, on Flickr

EFA9F5A56C4B748ED499CC57B5320DF5 by MEER SEEN, on Flickr

IMG_6780 by MEER SEEN, on Flickr

IMG_6778 by MEER SEEN, on Flickr

IMG_7474 by MEER SEEN, on Flickr

IMG_7483 by MEER SEEN, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

RS_03 KitzKlikz by Keith Darmanin (Kitz Klikz), on Flickr

The stairs by jose luis asensio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr

Along the Gozo Coast by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Kuncizzjoni by K B, on Flickr

Boathouse by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Cliffs near Dwejra Bay by Water and Air, on Flickr

Ta&#x27; Pinu Sanctuary by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Sea View window by martin seychell, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Radical Recycling - Futuring Exercise #2 by Time&#x27;s Up, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_5185 by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_517a by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162955 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190327 193108 Malta Mosta Rotunda by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7400 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7396 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7394 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7389 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSCF7357 by Graham White, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Here’s a little something for your Monday Blues... by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian&#x27;s, Malta.. from my Home.. by Simone Cossu, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spinola Bay by Chris C, on Flickr

Heading out of town by Christine McIntosh, on Flickr

Malta_113_Sliema Tower Road by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_114_MSC Preziosa by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_127_Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Malta_139_Watch Tower Grand Harbour by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

Ta'Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Scrambling by Christine McIntosh, on Flickr

Malta by Emilio Yero, on Flickr

[/url]Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr

Parliament House, Valletta by Beechgarave, on Flickr

Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthewlwry, on Flickr

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

16.06.09 Malta 4 by Indy Nelson, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ġgantija Neolithic Temple Complex, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Hilltop Village, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

The Eyes Have It, Gozo, Malta, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Shaded Tables, Victoria, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

16.06.09 Malta 4 by Indy Nelson, on Flickr

Savannah by K B, on Flickr

Dawn in Valletta, Malta by Kirk K, on Flickr

20200104-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-0312 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

Valletta 16th November 2010 by Amanda Threlfall, on Flickr

Nationalbibliothek Malta by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

The stairs by jose luis asensio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Hush Studios, on Flickr

DSC04439 by Karen Eliot, on Flickr

Malta-details-(40) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(16) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Lucas Kilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr

Along the Gozo Coast by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Kuncizzjoni by K B, on Flickr

Boathouse by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Cliffs near Dwejra Bay by Water and Air, on Flickr

Ta&#x27; Pinu Sanctuary by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Sea View window by martin seychell, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

The Malta Maritime Museum by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Rough sea and strong Northeast winds hit Qbajjar bay in Marsalforn hard by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Anne by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by muffinn, on Flickr

DSCF0913 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isla de Malta - Centro de la Isla - Mdina by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

IMG_1767 by Russell Whitworth, on Flickr

IMG_1702 by Russell Whitworth, on Flickr

Isla de Malta - Marzo 2019 by Damebya, on Flickr

I’m not in Malta...but let’s just say I wish I am by Daniel Borg, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk by K B, on Flickr

DSC10135 copy by Dániel Kékesi, on Flickr

DSC10288 copy by Dániel Kékesi, on Flickr

Malta by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Christmas Shopping - 2020 - by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Hand in Hand by Damon Debono, on Flickr

Beauty by Damon Debono, on Flickr

Viktoria by Damon Debono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festive atmosphere from Ghajnsielem on Tuesday night by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

WarMuseum_70599 by Juraj Jankovič, on Flickr

2018-08-10 20.27.37 by Aidan, on Flickr

Triton Fountain, Valetta, Malta. 20/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Morning lights by Arthur Chavignon, on Flickr

2017 - 0642 - MALTA - Birgu (Birgufest) by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0607 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Malta 2020 by Alexander Echtermeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Zoltan Krizbai, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta by Wolfgang Manousek, on Flickr

Malta by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr

Malta by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr

Malta by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by copyright of Burmarrad (Mark) Camenzuli Thank you , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RS_03 KitzKlikz by Keith Darmanin (Kitz Klikz), on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Protected from the sun by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Girl in Mdina by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162955 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190327 193108 Malta Mosta Rotunda by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Maltese Greengrocer by James Wood, on Flickr

DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, Mdina by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

Malta-Red by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; Night by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Dark sea... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

097_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr

Valletta by trollpowersaab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8134 by Michal Chmiel, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Day 4.1 Sliema (39) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Malta by carmen maria clemente flores, on Flickr

Blue lagoon à Comino - Malte by Sylvain D, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Pizzas mirando al mar by Haydé Negro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by Anne Walker, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Valletta &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Girl from Russia by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8134 by Michal Chmiel, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Antonietta Mazzarolo - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Maltese Greengrocer by James Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy45

Just got back from a great holiday in Malta, It was my 1st time and i will definitely be coming back. Stunning Country with hell of a history. Beautiful pics too


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Women at the Fort St. Elmo in Valletta, Malta by Thorfinnur Sigurgeirsson, on Flickr

Pigeon in Valletta, Malta... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the upper Barrakka Gardens (Valletta, Malta) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

The three cities, Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

Lower Barrakka Gardens Valletta Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

Maltese balconies, Senglea Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

Sea bathing pool Valletta Malta by Jeanne Smith, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Night in the harbor at Valletta by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

Noon Cannon by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

thrivers on islands #152 (Valletta, Malta) by Marser, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Fun Run day in Valletta by D70, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Social distancing will be ensured at all perspectives and conditions by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peace &amp; Love by Nick, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Valletta &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Malta (119) by Ulf Kenklies, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Malta 1 by Gaëlle N. Harper, on Flickr

Malta street by Aurélie Cleuet, on Flickr

Finding somewhere to cross the road by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Malta by Herel Hughes, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Valletta&#x27;s street by christophe garcia, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by Mike Finn, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

--Malta, dresses-- by Double2Exposure, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162955 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190327 193108 Malta Mosta Rotunda by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

DSC02121 by Hans Oostende, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Malta 74 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 76 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Upper Barrakka Gardens by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

#252 Valletta #2 by Tim Knifton, on Flickr

Valletta by Peter Leigh, on Flickr

Malta Harbour (Voigtländer Bessa II / MF Provia) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

La Valletta by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr

L-Isla by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Boom at the Saluting Batteries by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Unusual public art in Valletta, Malta by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Standing on the corner of ... Valletta, Malta ... just doens&#x27;t have the same ring by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

dramatic_malta by Stefan Berndorfer, on Flickr

20161121-Katoushka Malta-001 by michaelandersonfanclub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

16.06.09 Malta 4 by Indy Nelson, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Lucas Kilar, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Hush Studios, on Flickr

Malta-details-(40) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(16) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta streets by askii, on Flickr

Malta by steve p2008, on Flickr

Bedford TK Hazard by John Murphy, on Flickr

Malta by Travel in Shots, on Flickr

A Street in Mdina - Malta by oatsy40, on Flickr

Malta by AlexanderLinde, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta by Ching Wong, on Flickr

Malta by Eugenio Poli, on Flickr

Main Street in Valletta by Cybernaught Cybernetics, on Flickr

Malta by Sony Shaun, on Flickr

Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr

Malta by Sony Shaun, on Flickr

Malta by HurricaneX75, on Flickr

2003_0107Image0114 by HurricaneX75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017 - 0659 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

15F31B4D-21EB-450E-8347-3D3D1F37EADF by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

2017 - 0652 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0655 - MALTA - Rabat by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0642 - MALTA - Birgu (Birgufest) by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0621 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0607 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

️ eXploration - Malta 🇲🇹 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by Supal Desai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

DSC_3333-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

St. Julian&#x27;s by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Sunny Beaches Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Knights of St John - Malta by Kevin Greasley, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

St.Barbara Bastion Corner / Valletta / Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 140923 Malta Valletta Sarria Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 163210 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190329 123911 Malta Burgibba National Park Tas-Salini by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Three Cities, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, Mdina by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

Malta-Red by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; Night by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

valletta by Andrea Isoni, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by kotazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr

Valletta by trollpowersaab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Valletta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

valletta by Richard lewis, on Flickr

Snap shots... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

malta 112 by chiara morghenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&amp;O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian&#x27;s, Malta.. from my Home.. by Simone Cossu, on Flickr

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr

Fortifications - WWII and 1600s side by side by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Walk in Valetta #malta #valetta #hill #walk #quiet #south #warm #summer #trip #travel #gold #stairs by Anthea Missy, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

orange by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

180313 Gozo 042 [(Azure Window) - Dwejra] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

IMG_8134 by Michal Chmiel, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

2017 - 0725 - MALTA - Gozo - Victoria - Citadel by A W, on Flickr

letzter monat in malta ... und gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

Monochrome study, Valletta Harbour, Malta. by Paul Ellis, on Flickr

Aquarius by K B, on Flickr

Main Street in Valletta by Cybernaught Cybernetics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Gozo - Victoria, the citadel by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Upper Barrakka gardens, Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

Malta 127 Grand Harbour Cruise by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr

La Valetta-3598 by alicia ortego, on Flickr

Ecografia Ecológica 15 09 17 Foto Celso Peixoto (4) (Copy) by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta UE by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Glorious sandstone buildings, Valletta Republic Street by Beth, on Flickr

Valletta 27a by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

DSCF0938 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

Malta-850 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr

Malta-872 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese boats by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr

Isla de Malta - Cospicua - In Explore 19-06-2021 by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Order_of_Malta_018 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_445 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_452 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_465 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_482 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_514 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 048 [St John Street - Triq San Gwann] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 056 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 064 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese boats by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr

Isla de Malta - Cospicua - In Explore 19-06-2021 by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Order_of_Malta_018 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_445 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_452 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_465 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_482 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_514 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 048 [St John Street - Triq San Gwann] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 056 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 064 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

letzter monat in malta ... und gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Valletta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

valletta by Richard lewis, on Flickr

Snap shots... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese boats by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr

Isla de Malta - Cospicua - In Explore 19-06-2021 by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Order_of_Malta_018 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_445 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_452 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_465 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_482 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_514 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 048 [St John Street - Triq San Gwann] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 056 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 064 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Ramla Bay, Gozo, Malta. 21/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

San Vito Lo Capo, Sicília. by Pedro Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

IMG_5096 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

097_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Malta by Ching Wong, on Flickr

2003_0107Image0114 by HurricaneX75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

DSC_3333-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

St. Julian&#x27;s by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Sunny Beaches Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Dark sea... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

The hidden photographer and the shy model... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

La Red by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese boats by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr

Isla de Malta - Cospicua - In Explore 19-06-2021 by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Order_of_Malta_018 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_445 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_452 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_465 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_482 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

Malta_2017_514 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr

La Valletta, Malta by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Covid Waiter (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 048 [St John Street - Triq San Gwann] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 056 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 064 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Savannah by K B, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

16.06.09 Malta 4 by Indy Nelson, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

St.Barbara Bastion Corner / Valletta / Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 140923 Malta Valletta Sarria Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 163210 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Three Cities, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

orange by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Valletta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

valletta by Richard lewis, on Flickr

Snap shots... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

malta 112 by chiara morghenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Along the Gozo Coast by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

IMG_2930 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian&#x27;s-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-details-(40) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Cliffs beyond Xlendi, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

L-Isla, after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

pervomaj-4.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Malta, 184, Beachgirls by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Valletta women by Sharon Clews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017 - 0659 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

15F31B4D-21EB-450E-8347-3D3D1F37EADF by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

2017 - 0652 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0655 - MALTA - Rabat by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0642 - MALTA - Birgu (Birgufest) by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0621 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0607 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

️ eXploration - Malta 🇲🇹 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by Supal Desai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

DSC_3333-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

St. Julian&#x27;s by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr

Along the Gozo Coast by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Kuncizzjoni by K B, on Flickr

Boathouse by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Cliffs near Dwejra Bay by Water and Air, on Flickr

Ta&#x27; Pinu Sanctuary by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr

Colorful Burano by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

pervomaj-4.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Valletta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

valletta by Richard lewis, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

malta 112 by chiara morghenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

IMG_5096 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by Anne Walker, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Valletta &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Ta&#x27;Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Girl from Russia by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

M&amp;N_08 KitzKlikz by Keith Darmanin (Kitz Klikz), on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Malta 1 by Gaëlle N. Harper, on Flickr

Malta street by Aurélie Cleuet, on Flickr

Finding somewhere to cross the road by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Malta by Herel Hughes, on Flickr

Landschaftsaufnahme eines Fischerdorfes by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Valletta&#x27;s street by christophe garcia, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

--Malta, dresses-- by Double2Exposure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

it&#x27;s not mars, it&#x27;s gozo by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Malteser Sommerball Salzburg 2016 by MALTESER Austria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8134 by Michal Chmiel, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Valletta Windows by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian&#x27;s-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

St.Barbara Bastion Corner / Valletta / Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 140923 Malta Valletta Sarria Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 163210 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Three Cities, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Ramla Bay, Gozo, Malta. 21/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

San Vito Lo Capo, Sicília. by Pedro Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 74 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, Mdina by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

intromission by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; Night by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Windows by Peter Downes, on Flickr

FBY749 MaltaBus by Tony Wilson, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Malta by Guilherme Dadald, on Flickr

Unknown Soldier, Valletta by Karen Langley, on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

2018.07.20 Sliema•Malta by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(22) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(24) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr

Malta by HurricaneX75, on Flickr

Hastings by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&amp;O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian&#x27;s, Malta.. from my Home.. by Simone Cossu, on Flickr

La Valette by MN G., on Flickr

Valletta 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Malta by Aga Marcol, on Flickr

Fortifications - WWII and 1600s side by side by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Dark sea... by Mats Örn, on Flickr

The hidden photographer and the shy model... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Savannah by K B, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

16.06.09 Malta 4 by Indy Nelson, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

DSCF2707 by Graham White, on Flickr

orange by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

valletta by Andrea Isoni, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by kotazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

PB133660 copy by Boris G., on Flickr

Mgarr Church by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

097_Marsaxlokk by SmoKingTiger1551, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

8156501398_b13027d7ba_b (1) by birdlives9, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSC_3334-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Birgu - Malta by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

it&#x27;s not mars, it&#x27;s gozo by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

valletta by Andrea Isoni, on Flickr

Malta by Robert Cooke, on Flickr

Malta by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Malta 2014 by kotazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by Anne Walker, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Valletta &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Ta&#x27;Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Girl from Russia by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

M&amp;N_08 KitzKlikz by Keith Darmanin (Kitz Klikz), on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

8156501398_b13027d7ba_b (1) by birdlives9, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSC_3334-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian&#x27;s-7 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

IMG_2930 by Bence Adler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr

Valletta by trollpowersaab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

74E90F41-F5A8-4258-B89F-8F3E55BAD74F by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr

Stormy (Malta) by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Malta 1 by Gaëlle N. Harper, on Flickr

Malta street by Aurélie Cleuet, on Flickr

Finding somewhere to cross the road by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Malta by Herel Hughes, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Valletta&#x27;s street by christophe garcia, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

--Malta, dresses-- by Double2Exposure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Girl in Mdina by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Ella by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by Mike Finn, on Flickr

IMG_2590 by Bence Adler, on Flickr

DSCF0927 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

DSCF0941 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Malta, Comino 2019 by Crni, on Flickr

Scenic Eclipse_Valetta,Malta_3 by GilliesZaiser, on Flickr

Malta_and_Gozo_09 by rhomboederrippel, on Flickr

Clear Waters of the Blue Lagoon Malta Boat Trip by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

San Antonio Hotel Bugibba Malta, Infinity pool by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Mdina Malta, silent city streets by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Allergic to cats? by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Dawn in Valletta, Malta by Kirk K, on Flickr

Antonietta Mazzarolo - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ta&#x27; Kola Windmill 3, Xagħra, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Salt Pans, Malta by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Daily News Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Malta Carnival by Roo Pitt, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr

2017 - 0725 - MALTA - Gozo - Victoria - Citadel by A W, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs, Gozo by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

The weather has changed... by kurjuz, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian&#x27;s-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

IMG_5096 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Greetings from Valletta - Malta - 2020 - by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by Anne Walker, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Valletta &amp; Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Ta&#x27;Pinu (Malta) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Girl from Russia by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

Christmas Greetings from Malta - 2020 - by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Christmas lights by Alasdair Massie, on Flickr

Malta by INDRĖ JUODYTĖ, on Flickr

Christmas lights, Valletta, Malta 001 by Pete Lanman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selmun Palace, Malta by Johan Holthuijsen, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Triq Marina by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Ix-Xatt by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Ix-Xatt by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Il-Mandragg by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Ix-Xatt by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Bormla - Knisja tal-Kunċizzjoni by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Birgu - Il-Port il-Kbir by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Ix-Xatt by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

St. Lucia Street Valletta by mick seale, on Flickr

Pjazza Teatru (In Explore - Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 048 [St John Street - Triq San Gwann] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

170905-01 Valletta 082 [Republic Street - Triq ir-Repubblika] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Il-Kalkara - Rinella Bay by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Rinella Bay by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Triq Ir-Rinella by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Triq Ir-Rinella by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Triq Ir-Rinella by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Kalkara - Ix-Xatt by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Birgu - Triq San Lawrenz by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Marsaxlokk Sunday Market, Marsaxlokk, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Senglea by K B, on Flickr

Bormla (Cospicua), Three Cities, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Waterfront, Birgu, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bormla (Cospicua), Three Cities, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Victoria Gate, Valletta, Malta by Steven Rudolph, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321033-DSC07588-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Bang! by Maximus Difermo, on Flickr

DSC_3302-Edit copy by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

March 31, 2016_10321038-DSC07593-1 by John Quine, on Flickr

Malta by Stra'inja Rupnjak, on Flickr

Walk in Valetta #malta #valetta #hill #walk #quiet #south #warm #summer #trip #travel #gold #stairs by Anthea Missy, on Flickr

Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

orange by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, Mdina by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

intromission by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; Night by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Malteser Sommerball Salzburg 2016 by MALTESER Austria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SelmunPalace by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr

Valetta Night Street 1 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Popey Village Bay 2 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Ramala Bay in Gozo by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Festung Malta by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Malta by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Popey Viallage 2 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Katze in Valetta by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon Malta 3 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon Malta 2 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Valletta at Blue Hour by Nagy István, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by K B, on Flickr

xmas trail - 2021 - valletta S.Lucia - foto manu by Garda Trentino Trail ASD, on Flickr

Republic Street - Valletta, Malta by Sean H - acritely photo, on Flickr

Valletta Street by mick seale, on Flickr

St. Lucia Street Valletta by mick seale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr

Along the Gozo Coast by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Kuncizzjoni by K B, on Flickr

Boathouse by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Cliffs near Dwejra Bay by Water and Air, on Flickr

Ta&#x27; Pinu Sanctuary by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Sea View window by martin seychell, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Radical Recycling - Futuring Exercise #2 by Time&#x27;s Up, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Allergic to cats? by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Dawn in Valletta, Malta by Kirk K, on Flickr

Antonietta Mazzarolo - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ta&#x27; Kola Windmill 3, Xagħra, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Salt Pans, Malta by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Elective Affinities .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Malta Carnival by Roo Pitt, on Flickr

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Ella by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Malteser Sommerball Salzburg 2016 by MALTESER Austria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Bombardier Challenger 300 OE-HAB by Newdawn images, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Isla de Malta - Cospicua - In Explore 19-06-2021 by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

La Red by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

Balconies (Retina IIIC / Fuji Acros) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Savannah by K B, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr

Valletta by trollpowersaab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Malta 1 by Gaëlle N. Harper, on Flickr

Malta street by Aurélie Cleuet, on Flickr

Finding somewhere to cross the road by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Malta by Herel Hughes, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Valletta&#x27;s street by christophe garcia, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

--Malta, dresses-- by Double2Exposure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr

Mosta from Mdina by chdphd, on Flickr

Valletta by Chantal Harvey, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


Valletta by K B, on Flickr

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr

Licya by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Daniela 5 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr

Grand Harbour, Malta by Christopher Iles, on Flickr

A view of the Fond Ghadir by Theo K, on Flickr

Valletta ,Malta by louis quintero, on Flickr

DSC_1018 by Geoff Dodd | Photography, on Flickr

Mosta Dome, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr

Rooftops by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Al Lusail by K B, on Flickr

Sirens by Nicole Grima, on Flickr

Malta by carmen maria clemente flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Festive atmosphere from Ghajnsielem on Tuesday night by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

WarMuseum_70599 by Juraj Jankovič, on Flickr

2018-08-10 20.27.37 by Aidan, on Flickr

Triton Fountain, Valetta, Malta. 20/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Morning lights by Arthur Chavignon, on Flickr

Mdina, the Gate by Sergey, on Flickr

Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta-details-(40) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr

2003_0107Image0114 by HurricaneX75, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Dark sea... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

St. Julian&#x27;s by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Sunny Beaches Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#PRIDE2 leaving #Valletta from #GrandHarbourMarina, #Malta - 16.02.2018 - www.maltashipphotos.com by Capt. Lawrence Dalli, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta (120) by Ulf Kenklies, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8134 by Michal Chmiel, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Valletta Windows by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

8156501398_b13027d7ba_b (1) by birdlives9, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSC_3334-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, Mdina by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

intromission by Tassos Arapis, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 76 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017 - 0659 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

JUST ONE MORE!! by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

15F31B4D-21EB-450E-8347-3D3D1F37EADF by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

2017 - 0652 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0655 - MALTA - Rabat by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0642 - MALTA - Birgu (Birgufest) by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0621 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0607 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

️ eXploration - Malta 🇲🇹 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by Supal Desai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

pervomaj-4.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Daniela by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Gabry 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Gabriela by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Gabry 5 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Malta by jose luis asensio, on Flickr

2017 - 0725 - MALTA - Gozo - Victoria - Citadel by A W, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Street, Valletta by Nick Salmon, on Flickr

letzter monat in malta ... und gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

Мальта Гозо 2015 Malta Gozo by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Xewkija by K B, on Flickr

Gozo by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Don&#x27;t come near me :: social distancing by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

2018.07.19 Gozo•Malta_49 by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Salt Pans, Gozo by Christine Dejonckheere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr

2003_0107Image0114 by HurricaneX75, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta, Mdina by Claudia Schillinger, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8134 by Michal Chmiel, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Landscape of Gozo viewed from the Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Two Ladies in the Sun by James Wood, on Flickr

Women at the Fort St. Elmo in Valletta, Malta by Thorfinnur Sigurgeirsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FIAT Ducato/MAF by Roger Greenaway, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr

Valletta Harbour and Marina by James Learmont, on Flickr

Valletta - Xatt Il-Barriera by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta - Triq Santa Barbara Bastjan by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta - Triq Santa Barbara Bastjan by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Birgu & L-Isla by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Birgu & L-Isla by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Il-Birgu - Il-Port il-Kbir by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

windy day by nothinginside, on Flickr

Meditation by alicejack2002, on Flickr

2022_01_17 - (20220104) - 125433 - _DSC0512_DxOPL5_ON12022 - Vakantie Malta, Dag 7, Grand Harbour, Fort St. Elmo, St. John's Co-Cathedral (MT) - Sony - ILCE-7M3 - E 28-75mm F2.8-2.8 - 28 mm - - ISO 100 - 1-500 sec. bij f - 11 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

54. Victoria Rabat - Gozo - Malte (Malta) by Arnaud Delberghe, on Flickr

Ta Pinu by night by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cannon shot by Siuloon, on Flickr

Morning Light⎮Valletta by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Cittadella Gozo Malta by Siuloon, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Katarzyna Wojtowicz, on Flickr

Valletta by Night by Stefano Di Chiara, on Flickr

Morning Roaming by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Guarding the harbour by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr

Malta 2019 by hedge climber, on Flickr

_MG_4380 B&W 17 JAN 2018 by Pav Ellul Images - Malta, on Flickr

View from the Saluting Batteries by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Unusual public art in Valletta, Malta by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Ramla Bay, Gozo, Malta. 21/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

San Vito Lo Capo, Sicília. by Pedro Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta sloping street by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

P1040914 by Tony Black, on Flickr

Street in Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Street in Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Street in Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Street in Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Mdina - Malta by Herbert Catania, on Flickr

On the street - Valletta, Malta by Sean H - acritely photo, on Flickr

Beautiful Lights in Malta by Nagy István, on Flickr

Viktoria by Damon Debono, on Flickr

Sriped--2-Edit by Martin Agius, on Flickr

Memories of sun and fun by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

The joy of exuberance by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

Social distancing will be ensured at all perspectives and conditions by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

pervomaj-4.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Malta-849 by Anna Zvejniece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 74 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B2 by K B, on Flickr

Castille Palace Valletta by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Balluta Bay, St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

St Julian's, Malta by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Knisja tal-Karmnu, St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

The coast near St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

The coast near St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

St Julian's Bay, Malta by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Valletta - Museum of Fine Arts (MUŻA) by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta - Xatt Il-Barriera by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta - Barrakka Garden by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Ford Prefect by kurjuz, on Flickr

Valletta by Istvan Pinter, on Flickr

Republic Street by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Radical Recycling - Futuring Exercise #2 by Time's Up, on Flickr

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Malteser Sommerball Salzburg 2016 by MALTESER Austria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Girl in Mdina by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Ella by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by vinco camm, on Flickr

0661_IMG_20171216_183353_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

HJB_1863 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Blue lagoon à Comino - Malte by Sylvain D, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Wanderaboot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon Malta 2 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festung Malta by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Ball Monument by K B, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

it&#x27;s not mars, it&#x27;s gozo by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

paradise by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

MWP | Malta Wedding Photo by Malta Wedding Photo, on Flickr

Malta by Ching Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Xlendi Beach by Matti Mattila, on Flickr

8156501398_b13027d7ba_b (1) by birdlives9, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

DSC_3334-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Aviva by K B, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

DSC00331 by Michal Serq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

IMG_5096 by Sebastiano Pupillo, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7R_08441_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08439_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08437_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08435_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08427_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08421_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08433_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

7R_08407_DxO by Thomas Kleemann, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by alicejack2002, on Flickr

They Have Steep Hills Here ! by James Wood, on Flickr

The language of Malta by AHMED AL-DAWOODI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

National Library by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Valletta - Malta by neiljs, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Malta, 2017 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha Bay, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

View of Valetta from Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta Windows by Robert Grant, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

it&#x27;s not mars, it&#x27;s gozo by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Prisms by K B, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Malta by Guilherme Dadald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Crique autour du port de la Valette by Sandrine et Thierry, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Valletta Windows by Robert Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Landscape of Gozo viewed from the Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Mgarr Harbour, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

Two Ladies in the Sun by James Wood, on Flickr

Women at the Fort St. Elmo in Valletta, Malta by Thorfinnur Sigurgeirsson, on Flickr

st peter&#x27;s pool by Nick Kee Son, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017 - 0659 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

15F31B4D-21EB-450E-8347-3D3D1F37EADF by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

2017 - 0652 - MALTA - Mdina by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0655 - MALTA - Rabat by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0642 - MALTA - Birgu (Birgufest) by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0621 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

2017 - 0607 - MALTA - Valletta by A W, on Flickr

️ eXploration - Malta 🇲🇹 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by Supal Desai, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

The Citadel and cathedral at Rabat, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

M&N_08 KitzKlikz by Keith Darmanin (Kitz Klikz), on Flickr

low winter sun by Nick Kee Son, on Flickr

st peter's pool by Nick Kee Son, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valetta Night Street 1 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr

musiccard Project Photos by musiccard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Savannah by K B, on Flickr

Pjazza L-Assunta (Assumption Square) in Żebbuġ, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by art cab, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

16.06.09 Malta 4 by Indy Nelson, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

Nello Buondonno - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr

Ramla Bay 05 by François Renoncourt, on Flickr

DSCF0224 by Graham White, on Flickr

At War with Love .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Malta 74 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

VINTAGE 1920 II by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Triton Fountain, Valetta, Malta. 20/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Malta 1 by Gaëlle N. Harper, on Flickr

Malta street by Aurélie Cleuet, on Flickr

Finding somewhere to cross the road by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Malta by Herel Hughes, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Valletta&#x27;s street by christophe garcia, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

--Malta, dresses-- by Double2Exposure, on Flickr

Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by joe serge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B2 by K B, on Flickr

Balluta Bay, St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

St Julian's, Malta by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Knisja tal-Karmnu, St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

The coast near St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

The coast near St Julian's by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Valletta - Museum of Fine Arts (MUŻA) by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta - Xatt Il-Barriera by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta - Barrakka Garden by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr

Valletta by Istvan Pinter, on Flickr

Republic Street by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

IMG_2930 by Bence Adler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta 76 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

weekend in valletta, @chevronseclairs by Supal Desai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Laura Fabrellas, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr

Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr

Valletta Walls by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

High Cliffs, Gozo by Richard, on Flickr

Fort Manoel by christopherjdavis, on Flickr

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr

Malta n Cyprus 2012-801 by Vince Bezzina, on Flickr

La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr

pervomaj-4.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Daniela by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Gabry 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

DSCF0228 by Graham White, on Flickr

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Ella by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

VINTAGE 1920 II by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Malta Valletta night shot by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gabriela by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Gabry 5 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

Malta by jose luis asensio, on Flickr

2017 - 0725 - MALTA - Gozo - Victoria - Citadel by A W, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Street, Valletta by Nick Salmon, on Flickr

letzter monat in malta ... und gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

Мальта Гозо 2015 Malta Gozo by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Xewkija by K B, on Flickr

Gozo by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Don&#x27;t come near me :: social distancing by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

2018.07.19 Gozo•Malta_49 by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Salt Pans, Gozo by Christine Dejonckheere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

74E90F41-F5A8-4258-B89F-8F3E55BAD74F by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

Cliffs rising from sea level to a height of 120 m, Gozo, Maltese Archipelago by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

DSCF7404 by Graham White, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta IMG_5653_DxO by Dongning Li, on Flickr

Sliema Waterfront by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Gigantic Cruise Boat by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

You're Welcome by Martyn Hearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta from a different perspective 03 by Maria Di Mitrio, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta-details-(43) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(44) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(47) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(48) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Malta-details-(35) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

Gozo - Sanap Cliffs by Craig Dorman, on Flickr

In the Shallows by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Malta Street Photography by Markus Jalmerot, on Flickr

2003_0107Image0114 by HurricaneX75, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Mdina (Malta) by Wout Van daele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Valletta by mirsavio, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by glank27, on Flickr

View towards il-Gzira from Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Sliema mini market by fozelek, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Comino, Malta. 21/08/18 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Ramla Bay, Gozo, Malta. 21/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

San Vito Lo Capo, Sicília. by Pedro Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta harbour by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr

Malta by Susanne S, on Flickr

Malta 2019 P1170805 by Odd K. Hauge, on Flickr

Malta, 473 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Valleta by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta At Night by Thorsten, on Flickr

Marinela by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Something of interest? by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162955 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190327 193108 Malta Mosta Rotunda by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr

Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

yellow by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Spilona Bay, St Julian's, Malta.. from my Home.. by Simone Cossu, on Flickr

Malta - Comino by Frank Mirz, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Blue Grotto, Malta by Joe Schembri, on Flickr

Småbåtshamn 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Windows by Peter Downes, on Flickr

FBY749 MaltaBus by Tony Wilson, on Flickr

Malta by Guilherme Dadald, on Flickr

Unknown Soldier, Valletta by Karen Langley, on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

2018.07.20 Sliema•Malta by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Malta Gallo by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

Hastings by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Matthew Lowery, on Flickr

DSC_3333-Edit by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

MALTA.VITTORIOSA. 198 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

La Valette, Malte by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr

St. Julian&#x27;s by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

La Valetta, Malta by Montse, on Flickr

Sunny Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Sunny Beaches Malta! by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Walentynki 2016 - Galeria Malta by Studio Obok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta (120) by Ulf Kenklies, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by joe serge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl from Russia by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Girl from Krakow by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon, Malta by Daniel Kliza, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Seiko watch The Little Magpie 4 by Magpie132, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

Malta 70 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Fishing by alicejack2002, on Flickr

Night in Valletta by Ville Hägg, on Flickr

the islands malta, gozo and comino by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by wayne Xazz, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Marsaskala Salt Pans by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

Malta and gozo 2017 by Damian Sowa, on Flickr

Malta (120) by Ulf Kenklies, on Flickr

Fountain by Jeff, on Flickr

water sports at Golden Bay 8 by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian's-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

DSC00425 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha by K B, on Flickr

Lippija Tower by K B, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

74E90F41-F5A8-4258-B89F-8F3E55BAD74F by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

Malta 2020 by Alexander Echtermeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gabry 5 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

2017 - 0725 - MALTA - Gozo - Victoria - Citadel by A W, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Street, Valletta by Nick Salmon, on Flickr

letzter monat in malta ... und gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

Мальта Гозо 2015 Malta Gozo by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Xewkija by K B, on Flickr

Gozo by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Don&#x27;t come near me :: social distancing by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

2018.07.19 Gozo•Malta_49 by •justTrips•, on Flickr

Salt Pans, Gozo by Christine Dejonckheere, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

San Vito Lo Capo, Sicília. by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Portrait of a Gozatian girl by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Hastings by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inexpugnable by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr

Every road leads to the sea in Valletta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Bibliotheca - The National Library of Malta (in Explore) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Grandmaster's Palace in Valletta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

San Pawl & San Gwann statues in Valletta, Malta by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

The Old Theatre Street, in Valletta, Malta. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Malta 2018 by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr

#PRIDE2 leaving #Valletta from #GrandHarbourMarina, #Malta - 16.02.2018 - www.maltashipphotos.com by Capt. Lawrence Dalli, on Flickr

Malta Saint Julian&#x27;s-5 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let&#x27;s go by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Maltese Parliament by K B, on Flickr

Malteser Sommerball Salzburg 2016 by MALTESER Austria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Valletta harbour, Malta ヴァレッタの港、マルタ by Matthew S, on Flickr

20151225-_MG_0294 - Malta, Valletta Grand Harbour Cruise + 0 stopAnd2moreEnhancer01 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

Uphill Valletta by Dave Minty, on Flickr

VINTAGE 1920 II by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr

Girl of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fungus Rock by K B, on Flickr

The Malta Maritime Museum by Grzegorz Grzesiak, on Flickr

Rough sea and strong Northeast winds hit Qbajjar bay in Marsalforn hard by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Floriana - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Anne by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Harbour Gates by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Malta - looking towards Gozo by muffinn, on Flickr

DSCF0913 by Johannes Kast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crique autour du port de la Valette by sandthi, on Flickr

Il-bahrija by waynexmind, on Flickr

(82) by Mark Konick, on Flickr

DSC_0938_edited-2 by hiverenavril, on Flickr

FS L`ADROIT (P 725) (Malta) 12-03-2015 by Burmarrad, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Jimmy Davies, on Flickr

Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr

Radiant by K B, on Flickr

Malta 72 by A.Pale.Fire., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

MACK2203 by Marco, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

DSC00480 by Michal Serq, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr

Valletta by trollpowersaab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Marco Fieber, on Flickr

Colourful Bay Windows in Valletta by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 145315 Malta Ferry To Valletta by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162955 Malta Il-Birgu by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190327 193108 Malta Mosta Rotunda by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190328 150808 Malta Marsaxlokk Il-Hofra z-Zghira by edmidu73, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta (June 2018) by H_E_L, on Flickr

St Paul's Street, Valletta by Nick Salmon, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs, Gozo by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

Maltese Greengrocer by James Wood, on Flickr

Valletta by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Summer night in La Valletta by Paolo Nappi, on Flickr

Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

Sliema by joe serge, on Flickr

Pigeon in Valletta, Malta... by Mats Örn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha by K B, on Flickr

Lippija Tower by K B, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

74E90F41-F5A8-4258-B89F-8F3E55BAD74F by Jin Hee Fornehed, on Flickr

Malta 2020 by Alexander Echtermeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta-1103 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr

Malta&#x27;s streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr

Malta 2017 by Julian Knutzen, on Flickr

Malta - Marsaxlokk by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr

Maltese nights by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Malta - Isla de Malta - Marsaxlokk by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Valletta by alicejack2002, on Flickr

People of Valletta by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Malteser Sommerball Salzburg 2016 by MALTESER Austria, on Flickr

Prisms by K B, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gabry 5 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

2017 - 0725 - MALTA - Gozo - Victoria - Citadel by A W, on Flickr

St Paul&#x27;s Street, Valletta by Nick Salmon, on Flickr

letzter monat in malta ... und gozo by Ingrid Jahn, on Flickr

Dwejra cliffs by Ruslana Mykytka, on Flickr

Мальта Гозо 2015 Malta Gozo by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Xewkija by K B, on Flickr

Gozo by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Don&#x27;t come near me :: social distancing by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Salt Pans, Gozo by Christine Dejonckheere, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

San Vito Lo Capo, Sicília. by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Hastings by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta The Little Magpie 15 by Magpie132, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

The Valletta Breakwater,,,, by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr

La Red by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr

Emisoras Unidas by Josué Utrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Lagoon (Malta) by Jose A., on Flickr

Girl from Krakow by Charles Hamilton, on Flickr

Grand Harbour MALTA. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 422 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 762 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Malta, June 2018 471 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cittadella, Rabat (Victoria), Gozo, Malta, June 2018 465 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Båttrafik by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Let's go by Siuloon, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late winter landscape, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr

150820_05_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Valletta - Grand Harbour Waterfront by Michael Jones, on Flickr

Yacht Octopus in Malta by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Gozo beach by Aaron O’Brien, on Flickr

Day 5 Valetta (11) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

View of Malta 2016 by My Malta Photos, on Flickr

Some of my pictures from my trip to Malta. by andrewsutcliffephotography, on Flickr

Żejtun by cinxxx, on Flickr

Auberge de Castille by K B, on Flickr

Valletta by Mark Williams, on Flickr

Tourists admiring the view from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese wedding - 2015 by David Redfearn, on Flickr

Picnic at Sunset ... with Love by Andrea Sgariglia, on Flickr

Salt Pans by K B, on Flickr

Malta: Fort St. Angelo by Oleg S, on Flickr

Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr

Malta, 553 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Basilica Ta Pinu - Gharb, Gozo by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Malta By Night by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

Мальта 2015 Malta by Svetlana Davydova, on Flickr

Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Photo-shoot with Crystal and Maria by Ed Chircop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by vinco camm, on Flickr

0661_IMG_20171216_183353_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

HJB_1863 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Blue lagoon à Comino - Malte by Sylvain D, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Wanderaboot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by anshar73, on Flickr

Watch the weather change.. by monstrm, on Flickr

Malta by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr

Valletta by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr

20190323 212625 Malta Valletta City Gates by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190325 122906 Malta Valletta Lower Barrakka Gardens by edmidu73, on Flickr

20190326 162906 Malta Il-Birgu Saint Lawrence Church by edmidu73, on Flickr

A break on the stairs by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr

Green Doors by Nick, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon Malta 2 by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta_1 by Marco Paladino, on Flickr

Malta landscape by Manuel Mischak, on Flickr

Malta 2015 by Wim Bervoets, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Xewkija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr

1512_untitled_177.jpg by David Whitfield, on Flickr

DSC_2517 έξυπνου αντικειμένου-1 by Giannis Veronis, on Flickr

IMGP5265 by Thomas Schmidt, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Malta and Gozo by amymorc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo Bombing Pigeon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

True Blue by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr

View from Sliema on Valletta, capital of Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

IMG_4097_8_9_Photomatix-Tonemapped_Kodachrome25Sharp_Dfine2_lightroom57_photoshopCS5 by ajgeb2012, on Flickr

Malta, 076, Cruise-Liner Aurora of P&O Cruises is coming to Valetta during the Golden Hour of the early morning by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 073, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta, 068, Two Harbour Cruise around Sliema and Valetta by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr

Malta Sightseeing / Supreme Travel Scania Omnidekka BPY001 / YN06JYH by Chris Wright, on Flickr

Valletta by K B, on Flickr

pervomaj-3.jpg by pervomaj, on Flickr

Licya 2 by Gianluca Barbanera, on Flickr

180311 Sliema 006 [Tigne Point] by Ton Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

em1019_2041073 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Mdina, Malta, June 2018 834 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Ghajn Tuffieha by K B, on Flickr

Lippija Tower by K B, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

Malta - 2019 by Simon O&#x27;Neill, on Flickr

MALTA 2020 by STEVE CLARK, on Flickr

Malta 2020 by Alexander Echtermeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful Place ! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Triton Fountain, Valetta, Malta. 20/08/2018 by Pedro Melo, on Flickr

Malta 1 by Gaëlle N. Harper, on Flickr

Malta street by Aurélie Cleuet, on Flickr

Finding somewhere to cross the road by Matthew Hawkes, on Flickr

Malta by Herel Hughes, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

Valletta&#x27;s street by christophe garcia, on Flickr

Malta by Carl Yambao, on Flickr

_6191262 by Veronika Janů, on Flickr

--Malta, dresses-- by Double2Exposure, on Flickr

Rotunda by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr

Sliema, Malta by joe serge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonne und Meer auf Malta und Gozo by Weltweitwandern, on Flickr

Day 2 Valetta (198 (1) by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr

Valletta, Malta by vinco camm, on Flickr

0661_IMG_20171216_183353_Malta_Valletta by nefoto..., on Flickr

Malta by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr

Grand Harbour Hotel by Kevin O&#x27;Toole, on Flickr

HJB_1863 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr

Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr

Blue lagoon à Comino - Malte by Sylvain D, on Flickr

Lunch in the city by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr

Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr

Trip to Italy and Malta 2016 by Linhprim Le, on Flickr

MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Wanderaboot, on Flickr


----------

